# Tassotti's Fight Back To Strength



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

This journal is a follow on from this one

*Quick background*

*
*I started lifting last March doing Rippetoe's Starting Strength. I had an old shotgun injury in my shoulder flare up :whistling:

It's 95% of the way recovered. A bit more physio (and some pep help) and it will be 100% very soon.

I haven't really pressed anything for 6 months. I have been doing the odd workout here and there, squatting and deadlifting and some assistance, but nothing consistant.

*Goals*

*
*

*
**Current Lifts*

Squat - 120Kg 1RM

Deadlift - 150Kg 1RM

Bench Press - 72.5Kg 5RM

OHP - 47.5Kg 5RM

*Target Lifts*

Squat - 150Kg 1RM

Deadlift - 200Kg 1RM

Bench Press - 100Kg 1RM

OHP - 70Kg 1RM

I'm really really fat at the moment. Pushing 20 stone. So obviously want to shed a LOT of fat and gain muscle as well. (who's goal isn't that - lose fat and gain muscle.lol)

*Method*

*
*Wendler's 5/3/1 - 4 Days Per week

EDIT -No longer doing Wendlers. Going to do stronglifts instead

*Non-workout Days*

Cardio & Abs

*Diet*

*
*Workout Days

2230 Kcals, 200g Protein, 200g Carbs, 70g Fat - Carbs pre and post workout only

Non-Workout Days (low carb)

1900 Kcals, 200g Protein, 50g Carbs, 100g Fat

Pictures taken 13 Dec (I'm about the same at the moment)



I will update pictures at the end of every 5/3/1 cycle, which is 5 weeks on the 3 day split

50, 80

I will, of course, be putting up training videos.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

first in X


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Go on son !!

Were all behind you mate.. not litterally !


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Good luck fella


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Which template you following mate? I started the triumvirate this week.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

subbed great work fella

good luck with all your goals :thumb:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Subbed ... and good luck


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good stuff tass lad


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

so whats your daily diet going to look like mate roughly ??


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Good luck.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

SamG said:


> Which template you following mate? I started the triumvirate this week.


Same mate. Haven't decided on actual assistance exercises yet. No matter. It's all just fluff to shape me into a beautiful creature.



flinty90 said:


> so whats your daily diet going to look like mate roughly ??





joshnow said:


> hopefully he will say a timed carb approach , I think it's right for him.


Diet cals and macros in original post.

Carbs around workout only. Very low carbs on non-workout days. If that's timed, then, yes, timed. I call it targeted but think it's the same thing


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

subbed in of course!

once that shoulder injurys out the way, i'm sure you'll crack on and do some good stuff!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

paul81 said:


> subbed in of course!
> 
> once that shoulder injurys out the way, i'm sure you'll crack on and do some good stuff!


Paul, you should take a look at this program. Reckon it would suit you mate


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Paul, you should take a look at this program. Reckon it would suit you mate


tried it before xmas, thats when the motivation ebbed away, too much messing about with percentages to be honest. sometimes i just wanted to lift heavier than the routine told me at times :sad:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

paul81 said:


> tried it before xmas, thats when the motivation ebbed away, too much messing about with percentages to be honest. sometimes i just wanted to lift heavier than the routine told me at times :sad:


oh right..Maybe not for you then :lol:


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Subbed buddy.

All the best with your goals, and keep the vids coming, always love your vids, push me further.

Smash it!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey tass, how are you feeling motivation wise mate,... ??? i know sometimes ( well a lot of the time) i can sit tehre and feel like i will never got to look how i want to , and i dont mean fcukin massive , i mean actually not look fat for once in 20 years and it gets me down , and then i want to eat a lot of sh1t .. then i feel bad about it after ...

MOTIVATION and MORAL are fcukin key for all this work we have got to plough through over next so many years...

hows your feeling mate ???


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Hey tass, how are you feeling motivation wise mate,... ??? i know sometimes ( well a lot of the time) i can sit tehre and feel like i will never got to look how i want to , and i dont mean fcukin massive , i mean actually not look fat for once in 20 years and it gets me down , and then i want to eat a lot of sh1t .. then i feel bad about it after ...
> 
> MOTIVATION and MORAL are fcukin key for all this work we have got to plough through over next so many years...
> 
> hows your feeling mate ???


I've been wandering in the wilderness for the past few months. I've just been lost. This has been terrible for motivation.

I tried Push Pull Legs and, although it's a great program, there was no real structure. What I mean is that I'd think 'right add a bit of weight here' but no structure.

I need that structure. I need it set out for me. This is what your doing. Reach those targets! I need that

I haven't known what to do for the past few months since Starting Strength (that was structured) I want to get stronger but most of the strength programs get you squatting every session. I don't want this.

Then Ewen mentioned 5/3/1 in his journal. I took a look and really liked it.

I'm excited about it again. This is massive for motivation. I can't wait to start.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

new year - new start - Go for it!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Subbed Tass and good luck a gym mate of mine done the same program and had great Success


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I need some help with the assistance lifts.

I need 2 assistance exercises with each day. The ones in red I can't do due to either me being too weak or lack of equipment.

This list is from Dave Tate from the Wendler book. I don't really understand why some of them are included.

*Day 1 Military Press (5/3/1)*

Assistance Choices

• Shoulders or Chest - 5 sets of 10-20 reps (DB bench, DB Incline, DB Military, Incline press, Dips, Pushups)

• Lats or Upper Back - 5 sets of 10-20 reps (DB rows, Bent Over Rows, Chins, T-bar Rows, Lat Pulldowns, Face Pulls, Shrugs)

• Triceps - 5 sets of 10-20 reps (Triceps Pushdowns or Triceps Extensions)

*Day 2 Deadlift (5/3/1) *

Assistance Choices

• Hamstrings - 5 sets of 10-20 reps (Leg Curls, Glute-Ham Raise, SLDL)

• Quads - 5 sets of 10-20 reps (Leg Press, Lunges, Hack Squats)

• Abs - 5 sets of 10-20 reps (Sit-ups, Hanging Leg Raises, Ab Wheel, DB Side Bend)

*Day 3 Bench Press (5/3/1) *

Assistance Choices

• Shoulders or Chest - 5 sets of 10-20 reps (DB bench, DB Incline, DB Military, Incline press, Dips, Pushups)

• Lats or Upper Back - 5 sets of 10-20 reps (DB rows, Bent Over Rows, Chins, T-bar Rows, Lat Pulldowns, Face Pulls, Shrugs)

• Triceps - 5 sets of 10-20 reps (Triceps Pushdowns or Triceps Extensions)

*Day 4 Squat (5/3/1) *

Assistance Choices

• Low Back - 5 sets of 10-20 reps (Reverse Hyper, Back Raise, Good Morning)

• Quads - 5 sets of 10-20 reps (Leg Press, Lunges, Hack Squats)

• Abs - 5 sets of 10-20 reps (Sit-ups, Hanging Leg Raises, Ab Wheel, DB Side Bend)


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

hope this link is allowed as its from another site, but its useful

http://www.bodybuilding.com/exercises/


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

paul81 said:


> hope this link is allowed as its from another site, but its useful
> 
> http://www.bodybuilding.com/exercises/


Thanks Paul, but the question is what shall I do, not how to do them


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Thanks Paul, but the question is what shall I do, not how to do them


use the site, single out just the barbell only, or dumbell only, it will show you what exercises there are


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

Go Tass! Nevery come accross this system. My old man knees are also all squatted out with 5x5


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2012)

Subbed!

Your personal like machine


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

tass do you not have a v shaped handle mate ????


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

for dips do inclin press ups, so your legs are lower than your chest ....

t bar rows if you have a V shaped handle you can use your oly bar to do t bar rows

leg press you can do 1 leg squats (bodyweight) or hack squats are just another way of doing squats, if your doing squats anyway i wouldnt worry too much about the other variations..

hypers can you lay on your stomach on your bench like a roman chair and wedge feet somewhere ??? (sorry just thinking out loud)

Abs - leg raises 6 inches off the ground then just pull knees to chest then straighten out again keeping feet 6 inches off ground ?>>

i will try and think of more


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> tass do you not have a v shaped handle mate ????


I don't but I could get one. They're cheap


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> I don't but I could get one. They're cheap


that will do your t bar rows then mate !!!


----------



## ceevee (Jan 2, 2012)

Go for it mate.

Good luck and stay motivated!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

This should simplify things

Triumvirate (from book)

Sunday Military Press - 5/3/1

Dips - 5 sets of 15 reps - Elevated press-ups?

Chin-ups - 5 sets of 10 reps -?

Monday Deadlift - 5/3/1

Good Morning - 5 sets of 12 reps

Hanging Leg Raise - 5 sets of 15 reps - sub cable crunch or captains chair

Wednesday Bench Press - 5/3/1

Incline Dumbbell Bench Press - 5 sets of 15 reps

Dumbbell Row - 5 sets of 10 reps - maybe T-bar rows or Pendlay rows

Friday Squat - 5/3/1

Leg Press - 5 sets of 15 reps - sub lunges

Leg Curl - 5 sets of 10 reps - sub SLDL


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I cant do dips or chins - best alternatives?

I will sub hanging leg raise for weighted cable crunch

I don't understand why there is a dumbell row on the bench day

I will do lunges and SLDL on squat day


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

I have a thought for you; just drop the assistance stuff, concentrate on the compounds they are where the fast fat loss happens, add some light clean and presses in sets of 10 until the shoulder heals 100% then go heavier  when the hard works done add in everything you want to, its fine now but when the motivation falls off longer workouts seem even more undesirable, whereas a 40-60 min compound workout is over nice and fast.

Ill go through some stuff tomorrow that's really worked well for me recently see how you like it.

............ and don't worry too much about getting lost in the wilderness, I am sure it happens to everyone and I have definitely been there a few times since I started


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> I cant do dips or chins - best alternatives? wide grip pull downs ??? dips for chest or triceps mate ?? if for chest just do incline press ups /hands slightly closer together....
> 
> I will sub hanging leg raise for weighted cable crunch
> 
> ...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Switch..that is making sense to me..think you might be right there


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Good luck mate, good to see you've got your motivation back! I'd heard of this 5/3/1 and never got round to looking it up and there you have it all nicely layed out!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> This should simplify things
> 
> Triumvirate (from book)
> 
> ...


Those are the same I'm doing without the subbing shame you need to sub really .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> Those are the same I'm doing without the subbing shame you need to sub really .


What do you reckon to my subs though..I haven't got a leg press machine lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

They look good just keep them as a fluffer and you be fine 

When you starting ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> They look good just keep them as a fluffer and you be fine
> 
> When you starting ?


Gonna have a play tomorrow with deadlifts. Switch is coming over. He can be the fluffer.

Tuesday start for real

What do you think about leaving the assistance all together and just hitting the compounds?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Good quote from the book

"You can eat that final piece of pie and not count carbs because you just ran 20 hill sprints for the third time this week"


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2012)

Subbed pal, good luck with it all.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Gonna have a play tomorrow with deadlifts. Switch is coming over. He can be the fluffer.
> 
> Tuesday start for real
> 
> What do you think about leaving the assistance all together and just hitting the compounds?


I think you could try it but try some form of conditioning instead .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Hill sprints !

and Prowler (what is that?)

Yoke


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2012)

prowler is like a weighted sled that you push or pull m8, absolute killer!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Hill sprints !
> 
> and Prowler (what is that?)
> 
> Yoke


Yeah like Dave said .

You could do strongman stuff at reflections circuit stuff once a week lol


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Good Luck tass, we are all right behind you not literally.

Your targets are the exact same as mine. Which is funny, Yeah as Ewen said try do some conditioning, I Personally would do Two Days Cardio on the days you don't train compounds.

What is currently your daily intake of Calories, Carbs, Fat and Proteins?

I outstanded to know, were you not lighter last year?

ANyhow Tass Right behind you fella, good luck with your goals,. and I'll be popping in this journal regularly to see your progress!

:thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks Matt

Cals and macros in first post.

I was a lot lighter last year. Around the 15/16 stone mark. Lightweight


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

you could make a sandbag for conditioning work.. have a look on rosstraining for some info..


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

you met up with switch yet ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> you met up with switch yet ?


He's just left.

I'll write up the workout in a minute...PBs galore :thumb:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing these mate!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> He's just left.
> 
> I'll write up the workout in a minute...PBs galore :thumb:


sounds like it could of been a killer sesh


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

ewen said:


> sounds like it could of been a killer sesh


Definitely, that switch is fecking huge. He is like a gorilla.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Subbed Lets see how good this Wendys routine is ayy!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

As mentioned above, Switch came to train with me today. I just followed his lead really and trained the way he does.

I liked it

*Squats*

1x5 60Kg

1x100Kg

1x120Kg

1x130Kg - PB - Felt easy, lot more in the tank

3x12 60Kg

*Clean & Press*

2x8ish 30Kg

*Deadlifts*

1x5 50Kg

1x100Kg

1x120Kg

1x2 140Kg - Grip failed initially - couldn't move it, straps on, pulled 2

1x 160Kg P****ingB - Felt easy

The numbers on the way up may be wrong, but it was there or thereabouts

Switch is camera shy but I managed to get him to record the deadlift PB


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

that deadlift looked easy Tass, good job, clearly theres some strength in them legs and back!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

BOOM .

bout fuking time tass well done looked like you got a 175-180 in you .


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Tass good job you equalled me today, but mine was abit harder LOL, but I shot it off the floor.

Looked good though nice job,

What did Switch work up to?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice mate...lets get a get another good year done! Looking forward to seeing the change bro :thumb:

Also, nice lift there, looked too easy mate


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

He's going to be a damn good deadlifter that is obvious to me.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Tass good job you equalled me today, but mine was abit harder LOL, but I shot it off the floor.
> 
> Looked good though nice job,
> 
> What did Switch work up to?


He did 140Kg with mixed grip. Failed on the 160, but he did squats and deads yeaterday as well..Nutter...I reckon with straps, he have pulled it easy.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Although using straps is alot easier.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Fckinghell Tass stop lying about your PBs your goals are gonna need adjusting now!! That looked like you were setting up for a 5 rep set it was that easy :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> BOOM .
> 
> bout fuking time tass well done looked like you got a 175-180 in you .


Yeah easy..


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Subscribed good luck mate, that's quite some set up you've got there


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah tass might be a 300kg Deadlifter in 10 years, who knows?

Tass will be a good squatter to, If I were him I'd adjust his deadlift by 20-30 kg.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Fckinghell Tass stop lying about your PBs your goals are gonna need adjusting now!! That looked like you were setting up for a 5 rep set it was that easy :lol:


See now I'm all confused again...lol

I think that Wendlers is a brilliant program, but more aimed at you powerlifters shifting huge weights.

The progression is too slow for me. The workouts won't test me.

Gonna have to give this some thought on how to proceed.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Subscribed good luck mate, that's quite some set up you've got there


Most of the lower part of my house is dedicated to gym equipment.....lol..Who needs a dining room anyway?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> See now I'm all confused again...lol
> 
> I think that Wendlers is a brilliant program, but more aimed at you powerlifters shifting huge weights.
> 
> ...


lol oh ffs Tass! Well why don't you do a 5x5 routine for a few months until gains slow then switch to Wendys?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Tass how much easier is using straps?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

I will be looking at Wendys routine once I've done 5x5


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Do you post enough

Do you post enough

Do you post enough

Do you post enough

Do you post enough

Do you post enough

Do you post enough

Do you post enough


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Tass how much easier is using straps?


For me, straps make a massive difference.

I literally could not move the 140Kg

Put straps on and doubled it easy. Think Switch was shocked! lol


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks for today m8, I enjoyed the training, chat and loved the gym 

Well pleased you hit your 2 PB's today, awesome stuff !

I was amazed at the straps, still unsure I want to use them but if that add 20kg to my lift them I am sorely tempted, might buy a rubber suit too for my squats as I know your into guys in rubber 

Oh and if anyone wants to improve their PB's I am available to hire through my new management team www.tasstraining.com


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

i'm sorry, but reading a thread that involves Tass and rubber suits.....

its just wrong i tell thee!!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

paul81 said:


> i'm sorry, but reading a thread that involves Tass and rubber suits.....
> 
> its just wrong i tell thee!!!


well you have just tried fcukin using that link you perv hoping for more runner action lol


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> well you have just tried fcukin using that link you perv hoping for more runner action lol


 :lol:

i actually thought you'd be gullible enough to press on it


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

switch said:


> Thanks for today m8, I enjoyed the training, chat and loved the gym
> 
> Well pleased you hit your 2 PB's today, awesome stuff !
> 
> ...


With my new PBs, I have gone from 1005th to 978th on the Sugdens Power League (out of 1095) PMSL


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Tass i just found this mate ..... hope this explains what i meant better mate a great way to do partly assisted chins bro X


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks Flinty


----------



## david_w (Aug 22, 2011)

In on this, look forward to seeing how you get on.

I think this'll be right up your street mate, I've read a lot of stuff on the internet about people cut alot of weight and adding strength at the same time. Also the max rep sets let you push it dependent on how you feel, so you can be hitting your old 5rm maxes on the the end of week 3 if you wanna push it!

are you starting a 90% maxes?

160 looked stupid easy, like a warmup set!






^^^ for pullups, trust me you'll never look back!

good luck mate


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Cheers David.

I am in two minds about 5/3/1 now. I'm thinking I might go with a stronglifts type routine now, but add 5-10Kg per session.

As you say, that 160Kg was easy. I want to see my true strength, then decide on a program.

Cheers for the link. The next video will be of me tangled up in a big elastic band hanging upside-down from my power rack :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tass add 5kg and 10kg instead of pounds once near your max half it , or add 20kg to your dead and squat then 10kg on upper and work from that ?


----------



## david_w (Aug 22, 2011)

haha i the same problem myself the first few times.

the only thing i will say is i was gomad-ing and eating everything in sight and i still found 5x5 tough as hell past week 5, and i'd have had no chance with conditioning on top of it. Also I think you're weights are starting to get serious now and'll start to beat you up a bit more. my 2 cents. Although it's the bloke doing the program as opposed to the program itself so whatever you choose i'm sure you'll nail it mate.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> Tass add 5kg and 10kg instead of pounds once near your max half it , or add 20kg to your dead and squat then 10kg on upper and work from that ?


I did think about doing that....

Hmmmm

Oh Switch ! You've gone and confused my simple mind now


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I might do the 5/3/1 for bench and OHP, so 2 workouts in the week, then do squats and deads on Saturdays with Switch


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Try Wendy without knocking 10% off see how it goes your call though buddy


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Make your mind up and then turn off your computer for a month hahaha


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

So no squats in the week again mg: :

"Very few movements require the same degree of dedication, desire and determination as heavy squats. Squats are more than a physical strength builder and may be the only movement that builds a person's character. Life is about standing up AFTER a heavy load takes you down." - Dave Tate

"There is simply no other exercise (and certainly no machine) that produces the level of central nervous system activity, improved balance and coordination, skeletal loading and bone density enhancement, muscular stimulation and growth, connective tissue stress and strength, psychological demand and toughness, and overall systemic conditioning than the correctly performed full squat." -Mark Rippetoe

http://gostool.com/uncategorized/ten-reasons-to-squat


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

So, what ya saying like?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

How about this

Tuesday

Bench

Rows

Speed Squats 60Kg 12 reps increasing

Thursday

OHP

Inverted Row (like Flinty posted) or press ups

Speed Squats

Switch Saturdays

Heavy Squats

Light clean and press

Heavy deads


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Good luck mate. So good to see your motivation and desire is back. Go for it.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

joshnow said:


> 1 step today
> 
> 1 step tomorrow
> 
> ...


Not ruling that out...Need to be wayyyy stronger first though even for novice


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

sutmae said:


> Good luck mate. So good to see your motivation and desire is back. Go for it.


Thanks sooty


----------



## daken7 (Nov 22, 2011)

Sorry to jump in but those aren't speed squats. Too many reps you see. Should be roughly 50-65% of your one rep max for only 3-5 reps. The idea is to complete all of the reps as fast as possible whilst keeping technique solid, with particular focus on the accleration of the lift. Powerlifters use this technique a lot. Oh, and assisstance kifts are recommended the way they are to either, a) strengthen a weak point in one of the main lifts or, B) balance out all the pushing with some extra pulling. 5/3/1 is a strength program first which you can talour for physique goals if you want. Hope any of this helps.


----------



## daken7 (Nov 22, 2011)

Ok, didn't know that. At this stage then would speed work really be of any use to hi? He might be better off having an a b type program based on the basics and work that 3 times a week. Mon a, weds b, fri a, Mon b, and working 10% below his 5 rep max. If he pays attention to technique, does a LOT of reading (most guys really should. This countrys really behind on all this kind of stuff in most gyms) and i'm sure he'll blast through all of his pr's in three months. I might be wrong though so take what i say with a pinch of salt.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

106 post and subbed in !!!

Looks like the new trend is to try wendlers, stop it then make a new journal !!!

I think wendlers is all about the longer goals. You may add more short term through 5x5 but 6-8 months down the line with wendlers you would probably have better pb's or at least thats how i saw it

Good deads tass you ****ing beast !


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

daken7 said:


> Sorry to jump in but those aren't speed squats. Too many reps you see. Should be roughly 50-65% of your one rep max for only 3-5 reps. The idea is to complete all of the reps as fast as possible whilst keeping technique solid, with particular focus on the accleration of the lift. Powerlifters use this technique a lot. Oh, and assisstance kifts are recommended the way they are to either, a) strengthen a weak point in one of the main lifts or, B) balance out all the pushing with some extra pulling. 5/3/1 is a strength program first which you can talour for physique goals if you want. Hope any of this helps.


Maybe they are not called speed squats but that's what we called them as it sounds better than 'as many and as fast as possible squats' 

For us guys who are looking to drop fat while improving our max lifts this squat session rocks, you really are getting fitter reducing fat and building solid muscles which help tighten the core like a corset, with the first squats your hitting your fast fibres and hitting them hard by maxing out every session (8 squats total, 5 warm up, 3 staged lifts 80/90/100% ish), then you switch to 12+ reps 60% weight (the goal is actually do as many as you can without a pause) it is so hard, if your fit enough your muscles will become impossible to move and if your not fit or not breathing properly then you will run out of oxygen, either way it would be impossible to do any more work in that motion range until recovered, and were doing 3 sets of these !

And for motivation you can probably do this whole squat workout in 12 mins, so your not looking at a lot of time, it needs doing a couple of times a week as the idea is your lifting your max lift (that you *KNOW* you can do) and getting used to it, then after a couple of weeks adding weight doesn't really feel much heavier as your used to the load.

This is working well for me and I hope it does for Tass, having come from a similar size and with similar motivation issues I really hope it does.

IMO after meeting with this great guy is that he simply needs to spend a few months on a simple but testing workout, he needs to murder the compounds which will allow him some leeway on bad diet days while still moving towards his goals, its more of a momentum thing, once he can see gains in the way of power and physique the motivation will come in the way of thirst for more.

Good luck Tass


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Sounds interesting, Yeah I had a depth read about that Last night Switch about Wendlers Routine, it definitely looks a good option, but on my personal note, I am sticking with 5x5 until I stool, It must be Hard though to do some of that reping near top end of your 1RM, but I suppose it obviously can be done. But I imagine it's more a intermediate level unlike myself So perhaps I guess when your hitting say 140kg-160kg then it might be worth doing that routine for Squats and the other core movements.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

switch said:


> Maybe they are not called speed squats but that's what we called them as it sounds better than 'as many and as fast as possible squats'
> 
> For us guys who are looking to drop fat while improving our max lifts this squat session rocks, you really are getting fitter reducing fat and building solid muscles which help tighten the core like a corset, with the first squats your hitting your fast fibres and hitting them hard by maxing out every session (8 squats total, 5 warm up, 3 staged lifts 80/90/100% ish), then you switch to 12+ reps 60% weight (the goal is actually do as many as you can without a pause) it is so hard, if your fit enough your muscles will become impossible to move and if your not fit or not breathing properly then you will run out of oxygen, either way it would be impossible to do any more work in that motion range until recovered, and were doing 3 sets of these !
> 
> ...


i actually think your pretty spot on i also think you 2 need to workout together as your both similar and this will be good for you both :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

switch said:


> Maybe they are not called speed squats but that's what we called them as it sounds better than 'as many and as fast as possible squats'
> 
> For us guys who are looking to drop fat while improving our max lifts this squat session rocks, you really are getting fitter reducing fat and building solid muscles which help tighten the core like a corset, with the first squats your hitting your fast fibres and hitting them hard by maxing out every session (8 squats total, 5 warm up, 3 staged lifts 80/90/100% ish), then you switch to 12+ reps 60% weight (the goal is actually do as many as you can without a pause) it is so hard, if your fit enough your muscles will become impossible to move and if your not fit or not breathing properly then you will run out of oxygen, either way it would be impossible to do any more work in that motion range until recovered, and were doing 3 sets of these !
> 
> ...


Great post there Switch. That must be the most you've ever written on this forum..lol

With regards to the 'speed squats' Switch summed it up perfectly there. On the final set, I was so ****ed I couldn't even count how many I had done. Job done!!!

A sit-down was required after these for me ..lol

Did anyone notice the title change?

I reckon something like this, partly based on stronglifts, not necessarily 5x5. I'm hitting the compounds, bringing my pressing back up gradually and testing myself with the 'speed skwatz'

This also gets around my old-man knees problem with squatting heavy 3xpw

*Tuesday*

Bench - add 2.5-5Kg each sesh

Rows

Speed Squats 60Kg 12 reps increasing

*Thursday*

OHP - add 1 - 2.5Kg each sesh

Inverted Row (like Flinty posted) or press ups

Speed Squats

*Switch Saturdays*

Heavy Squats

Light clean and press

Heavy deads


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

you could probably count every word switch has wrote prior to the above post and and not have as many letters as the above ....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> you could probably count every word switch has wrote prior to the above post and and not have as many letters as the above ....


What do you think of the above program Ewe?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

looks minimal sometimes these work the best so time will tell , providing you have a solid theory behind it i dont see an issue with it not being good for your goals .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> looks minimal sometimes these work the best so time will tell , providing you have a solid theory behind it i dont see an issue with it not being good for your goals .


Stronglifts is

WA

Squat

Bench

Row

WB

Squat

Press

Dead

Mines similar, but a bit more. I might have 2 heavy squat days and see how my knees fare


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Stronglifts is
> 
> WA
> 
> ...


keep one squat day as speed/tech day and the other as heavy .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Salads in the winter - that's commitment


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

looks tasty


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

My Mrs INSISTS we have a Sunday dinner mate, l just leave most of it !


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

SO you ate a salad then threw up and put it on a plate to show us ?

Thanx :nono:


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Milky said:


> My Mrs INSISTS we have a Sunday dinner mate, l just leave most of it !


Beef roast for me tonight.... roasties done in the fat yummy.....

.......... Tass I am not helping much am I


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Milky said:


> My Mrs INSISTS we have a Sunday dinner mate, l just leave most of it !


A roast is my favourite meal. I just cannot make a small one no matter what I do


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

switch said:


> Beef roast for me tonight.... roasties done in the fat yummy.....
> 
> .......... Tass I am not helping much am I


No you're not...See above post


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> A roast is my favourite meal. I just cannot make a small one no matter what I do


No neither can she !!

I swear she thinks l am eating for 6 !


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> Salads in the winter - that's commitment
> 
> View attachment 71904


thats either a MASSIVE plate or a dam small salad


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> *Tuesday*
> 
> Bench - add 2.5-5Kg each sesh
> 
> ...


Looks OK only thing I would say is you're not giving much opportunity for your deads to improve having it at the end of the week after 2 days light squats then straight after heavy squats and cleans on the same day...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Im sick of this Tassotti walking in here taking up everyone on the forum with his dam new journal lol X


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Looks OK only thing I would say is you're not giving much opportunity for your deads to improve having it at the end of the week after 2 days light squats then straight after heavy squats and cleans on the same day...


Tass is a machine.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> thats either a MASSIVE plate or a dam small salad


That's a normal size for me

185g chicken, 50g bacon


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Dinner

108g Peppered Mackerel, 80g cauliflower, 60g broccoli



Cardio today was a 30 minute walk, and 20 minutes WWE with my nephews (5,8) which consisted of me throwing them onto the bed.

It was all good fun until I threw the little one a bit too hard and he flew off the end of the bed and bounced off the wall - Funny as fcuk until I got a bollocking off my sister

Ahhh, Good times


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> my sister


Nude pics or you don't have a sister - you know the UKM rules !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

switch said:


> Nude pics or you don't have a sister - you know the UKM rules !


Haha -I've got one of her in the bath...Actually I'm in the bath as well....I'll put that one up


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Haha -I've got one of her in the bath...Actually I'm in the bath as well....I'll put that one up


STOP back away from the keyboard, I honestly believe you have a sister, no need for proof !


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice going so far tass, be good to see you reach your targets.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Just spotted this Tass - I blame nights. Subbed but not if you post the bath picture lol. Good luck fella:thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

nogger said:


> Nice going so far tass, be good to see you reach your targets.


Thanks nogger



Mingster said:


> Just spotted this Tass - I blame nights. Subbed but not if you post the bath picture lol. Good luck fella:thumb:


Wondered where you were


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

The lying mother****ing scales were bullshitting me again today.

19 stone, 9lbs.

Weight Loss = Zero, Nothing, Nada

BUT, my faithful friend the mirror shows me looking a LOT less fat, and Terry tape-measure tells me my waist is 1/2 inch smaller.

In summary, I have lost a lot of fat, and gained some muscle


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Fcuk the scales Tass, chuck them in a skip. You can't look at yourself in some scales I like mirrors. You can look and talk to yourself in them at the same time and it's as if you have a friend who understands and agrees with everything you say.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm going to get a funfair mirror that gives me a tiny waist and massive lats


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I'm going to get a funfair mirror that gives me a tiny waist and massive lats


LOL. Get me one too. One that takes 20 years of wear and tear away too pmsl.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Ming did you see my new deadlift PB..

If not, here it is again (man, I'm a whore)


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

LOL. Tremendous stuff mate. Was intending to read through your journal till I saw it is 10 pages already and a nights induced dizzy spell hit me I'll read through it when I pull round a bit. Top lifting mate, that mental barrier is a thing of the dim and distant past now. I think if you and Switch can arrange a session a week to push each other onwards you can both achieve some great things in a relatively short period of time. A bit of motivation and somebody to work off can only be a good thing. 200kg here we come:beer:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Monday 9th January, 2012*

*
19stone 9lbs*

*
*

*Abdominals*

*Captains Chair*

3x5 BW

*Cable Crunch*

3x10 37.5Kg - 2.5Kg increase

*Woodchoppers*

1x10 20Kg

*Side Bends (L/R)*

3x12 20Kg - increased by 2 reps


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

What do you use to record ya diet on man looks pretty cool??


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Tassotti said:


> The lying mother****ing scales were bullshitting me again today.
> 
> 19 stone, 9lbs.
> 
> ...


good going - i'm a bit the same at the mo - scales staying the same or up but getting a bit better shape


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> What do you use to record ya diet on man looks pretty cool??


www.foodfocus.co.uk

If the food I buy has the cals and macros on, I enter them as it is more exact than the data in foodfocus.

It takes a little while to enter all the foods, but after a while, it's fine. You can create meals as well so you don't have to enter the stuff all the time.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Ming did you see my new deadlift PB..
> 
> If not, here it is again (man, I'm a whore)


man whore :thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I decided against gravy and had sweet chilli sauce instead


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Yeah, I agree with Ming...get those scales to f*ck bro!! The best thing i ever did was throw mine out....it's a constant headache man. Also, mate...will this be your main journal now??


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Yeah, I agree with Ming...get those scales to f*ck bro!! The best thing i ever did was throw mine out....it's a constant headache man. Also, mate...will this be your main journal now??


Yeah, this one until I deadlift 250Kg, so about 12 weeks then


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Yeah, this one until I deadlift 250Kg, so about 12 weeks then


12 Saturdays to be precise !

Oh and I sh1t my diet today AND didn't train


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Yeah, this one until I deadlift 250Kg, so about 12 weeks then


Sound man...looking forward to seeing that vid!! :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I think if you're deadlifting 250 and squatting 200Kg then you are strong.

I always used to be strong as a teenager. I want to be strong again. I'm gonna say strong one more time. STRONG !!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I was thinking up a new name for our 'Speed Squats'

I thought of Switch Squats

But when you try and say it, it comes out Swish squash


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

tass squats although that sounds like a yeti :confused1:

skwatz ...


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I was thinking up a new name for our 'Speed Squats'
> 
> I thought of Switch Squats
> 
> But when you try and say it, it comes out Swish squash


Swish squash it is then, you sound so scandianavian; Itshhhh snnnow problem for shhhhure maybees you like to comes bacsh to my apartment for some good times and maybe you like to have some shecks with my shishter she ish scvery nice. ...


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

ewen said:


> tass squats although that sounds like a yeti :confused1:
> 
> skwatz ...


oi you don't be calling my new m8 a yeti...................


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> tass squats although that sounds like a yeti :confused1:
> 
> skwatz ...


I can't name them after me...I had a pop at retro earlier for naming lifts after himself...lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

switch said:


> Swish squash it is then, you sound so scandianavian; Itshhhh snnnow problem for shhhhure maybees you like to comes bacsh to my apartment for some good times and maybe you like to have some shecks with my shishter she ish scvery nice. ...


your sean connery arent you


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

joshnow said:


> I dont know how to describe it tassotti but when I look at your lifting vids they just look strong regardless of the weight, some guys are simply born to lift heavy sh1t but end up with distractions and other issues in life, I have no doubt you can hit a good total within 6 months.
> 
> have you tried the better body sport phoenix caps yet, if so how do you compare it to blaze.


Thanks Josh.

Yeah I did try one. Didn't really feel anything from it. I'm going to try another one tomorrow. Smash a new Squat PB

That reminds me. Gonna order some Warrior Rage. Ewen or Josh, have you got any promo codes


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Sound man...looking forward to seeing that vid!! :thumb:


Lee, did you see this one?






Ok, no more video-whoring for now

Until tomorrow when I put up a 135Kg squat PB


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> Ok, no more video-whoring for now
> 
> Until tomorrow when I put up a 135Kg squat PB


I'm going to be watching for that new video :thumbup1:


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

nice one Tass


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Yes bro...that looked easy for you man. 165next?? Get this other vid up too


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Tass - make sure you use some sort or periodization and don't keep going for PBs all the time - they will burn you're out if your not careful.

good going though +1 on the vids.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Call them mental squats !!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Call them mental squats !!!


LOLOLOLOL

Actually it's a very apt name


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Tuesday 10**th** January 2012*

Took Better body sports pill. Did nothing. Took another one. Just made me hot.

Squats felt heavy today. Got the PB, but it was hard. In fact, everything felt heavy today. Good, hard workout though

*Squats*

1x5 20Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x3 60Kg

1x110Kg

1x125Kg

1x135Kg - PB

*Mental Switch Skwats*

2x13 60Kg

1x12 60Kg

*Bench Press*

1x5 20Kg

1x5 30Kg

1x3 40Kg

3x5 45Kg - 5Kg increase

*Pendlay Row*

1x5 40Kg

1x5 50Kg

1x3 60Kg

3x5 80Kg - 5Kg increase PB


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

well done tass good going :thumbup1:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

looks like some powerful trunks you have there Tass! good job with the 135! :thumbup1:


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

great effort mate, love grunts etc, and the pained expression on your face, really putting the effort in there, well done


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Fckin awesome Tass I think you can squeeze out abit more still great squats!


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

I just watched the squat video from today, I counted every one and felt the pain bro !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

With my new squat PB, I have risen from 978 to 973 on the Sugden Power league - just above PowerGirl44..FLMFAO - I am as weak as a kitten

Oh here is the squat PB for those who missed it :whistling:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Tassotti said:


> With my new squat PB, I have risen from 978 to 973 on the Sugden Power league - just above PowerGirl44..FLMFAO - I am as weak as a kitten
> 
> Oh here is the squat PB for those who missed it :whistling:


That looked pretty easy there Tass - great going


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Rykard said:


> That looked pretty easy there Tass - great going


Looked easier than it felt. Felt like a tonne on my back.


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Good going mate. Looks like it's going well.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Wednesday 11**th** January 2012*

*
*

*
*Cardio - 30 minutes walk

2 Nightshifts now. Booooo. Haven't worked for ages, so it's really hard to go back now. Wish I could retire.....

Diet


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> *Wednesday 11**th** January 2012*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


lol me too mate .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Ewe

Seen you got a belt like this

http://www.pullum-sports.co.uk/accessories/powerlifting-belts/ocelot-vlp-lifting-belt/prod_25.html%C2%AD%1C%C2%AD

Are these any good?


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

wishing you the best pal, subscribed


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

KRSOne said:


> wishing you the best pal, subscribed


Cheers bud


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Ewe
> 
> Seen you got a belt like this
> 
> ...


looks ok mate , have you bought it yet ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> looks ok mate , have you bought it yet ?


Yes. I see strengthshop has one a fiver cheaper..Oh well, what's a deep-sea diver anyway

None of their regular belts (or anywhere in the UK that I can see) are large enough for me


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> *Wednesday 11**th** January 2012*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


your commitment to your diet is putting me to shame, I am going to have to improve on my eating


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> your commitment to your diet is putting me to shame, I am going to have to improve on my eating


I just need to stick to it for longer than three days..Lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Yes. I see strengthshop has one a fiver cheaper..Oh well, what's a deep-sea diver anyway
> 
> None of their regular belts (or anywhere in the UK that I can see) are large enough for me


cancel it get the neoprene one i sent the link to .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> cancel it get the neoprene one i sent the link to .


what link?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> what link?


the fb link here .... https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/review/product/list/id/345/category/44/


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> the fb link here .... https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/review/product/list/id/345/category/44/


It mustr be designed for anorexics. Even the largest size is too small

My waist is 51 inches


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> It mustr be designed for anorexics. Even the largest size is too small
> 
> My waist is 51 inches


get some of those wagon straps :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I might get one of these...Have to import from the states, coz they're all fat bastards

http://www.inzernet.com/detail_belt.asp?PRODUCT_ID=FOREVER_LEVER_10MM

In Pink


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> I might get one of these...Have to import from the states, coz they're all fat bastards
> 
> http://www.inzernet.com/detail_belt.asp?PRODUCT_ID=FOREVER_LEVER_10MM
> 
> In Pink


you get stung for import tax though


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> you get stung for import tax though


Yeah, might wait till I lose a few inches and then get a strengthsop one.

That other belt will do for a while. Only really need a bit of 'confidence support'


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Yeah, might wait till I lose a few inches and then get a strengthsop one.
> 
> That other belt will do for a while. Only really need a bit of 'confidence support'


yeah it be fine mate looks a good un .


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Tassotti said:


> *Wednesday 11**th** January 2012*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


I think we all wish we could retire - back to work after hols is tough


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Thursday 12**th** January 2012*

Took 4 scoops Warrior Rage. Hate nights. Didn't do anything this time except make me super hot. Hate nights. Workout hard going. Hate nights . Legs really tight. Hate nights. Felt weak. Hate nights

Tomorrow loads of stretching and foam rolling. Off to do a night shift. Hate nights!!

*Light Squats*

1x5 20Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x3 60Kg

3x5 80Kg

*Clean & Press*

3x5 32.5Kg - 2.5Kg increase

*Deadlifts*

1x5 60Kg

1x5 100Kg

1x3 140Kg - strap-on

*Cardio* - 10 mins bike


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

What's your opinion on nights, mate? :whistling:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mingster said:


> What's your opinion on nights, mate? :whistling:


Can't get enough of them! **** knows how you trained after almost every one of them.

How was your pre-workout cocktail?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Can't get enough of them! **** knows how you trained after almost every one of them.
> 
> How was your pre-workout cocktail?


Yeah, I love them too lol. Got another set next week, then that's me done with them for a good bit, thank fcul.

Think I must need four scoops too, mate:no:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Well, now the workout is over, I am rushing my tits off :wacko:

Haha, the first time i took it, came up in 5 mins. This time, about an hour and a half

Ming have you got normal hemo or ultra concentrate?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Well, now the workout is over, I am rushing my tits off :wacko:
> 
> Haha, the first time i took it, came up in 5 mins. This time, about an hour and a half
> 
> Ming have you got normal hemo or ultra concentrate?


Hemo Rage Black Sucker Punch flavour whichever that is...?


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

so you are enjoying nights and trying all sorts of different compounds to rush your tits off.....

Sounds like you are back in your youth mate


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Wasted Youth


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> Well, now the workout is over, I am rushing my tits off :wacko:
> 
> Haha, the first time i took it, came up in 5 mins. This time, about an hour and a half
> 
> Ming have you got normal hemo or ultra concentrate?


Does any of that stuff really help you work out harder, or like caffeine does it just give you a wired up feeling?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Does any of that stuff really help you work out harder, or like caffeine does it just give you a wired up feeling?


I've only just started taking them mate.

The first time I took Warrior Rage, it did get me in 'the zone' for a little while. Today, it just made me hot until after the workout where I was 'rushing' for about 2 hours.

I think the body will build a tolerance to these ingredients very quickly. Gonna play a bit with them then probably leave them alone.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Tassotti said:


> I've only just started taking them mate.
> 
> The first time I took Warrior Rage, it did get me in 'the zone' for a little while. Today, it just made me hot until after the workout where I was 'rushing' for about 2 hours.
> 
> I think the body will build a tolerance to these ingredients very quickly. Gonna play a bit with them then probably leave them alone.


would be interesting to see how you go , i've never really used anything other than protein, caffeine and creatine (years ago) ..


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Friday 13th January, 2012*

*
*

*
*Cardio - 56 minute fast walk

Static Stretching

Foam Roller

Jacuzzi

Bed

*Diet*

*
*


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Very low calorie diet there, mate. Nights make this easier? Or harder?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Very low calorie diet there, mate. Nights make this easier? Or harder?


Finished nights this morning, slept till 3.30pm, so only going to be up for a few hours, then try to get back to sleep tonight


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> *Friday 13th January, 2012*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Jacuzzi?  (green with envy)

I am lucky if I get a warm shower after my workout !

Out of intrest what software are you using to record your meals?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Jacuzzi?  (green with envy)
> 
> I am lucky if I get a warm shower after my workout !
> 
> Out of intrest what software are you using to record your meals?


www.foodfocus.co.uk


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

do you use any software to record your workouts?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Rykard said:


> do you use any software to record your workouts?


No, just hardware...Pen and paper


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Saturday 14**th** January 2012*

Good, hard solid workout with Switch today.

Got deadlift PB of 170Kg. Felt heavy. Got stuck on my quads and had to muscle it up. Recorded but out of focus.

Switch benched 100Kg. I really wanted to have a go at that, but sanity/self-preservation prevailed in the end.

Oh yeah, tried hemo rage ultra concentrate. Tub says "Do not take more than 1 scoop under any circumstances" . Yeah righto..so took 2 scoops. All these pre-workouts are wank really. If you are going to do it, do it properly and bang a gram of nose-bag up your hooter.

*Disclaimer*: I'm not advocating the use of Class A narcotics (unless you can afford it)

*Bench *

*Warmup Sets*

1x5 20Kg

*Work Sets*

1x5 40Kg

1x5 45Kg

1x5 60Kg - 15Kg increase

*Pendlay Row*

1x5 40Kg

1x5 50Kg

1x5 60Kg

3x5 82.5Kg - 2.5Kg increase PB

*Deadlift *

*Work Sets*

1x 130Kg

1x 150Kg

1x 170Kg - 10Kg increase PB

*Mental Switch Squats *

*Work Sets*

1x14 70Kg - 10Kg increase

1x12 70Kg

1x14 70Kg


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

well done you now equal my wife 

:thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> well done you now equal my wife
> 
> :thumb:


Ahahahahaha.

That's what we were saying.....

She's crazy strong !!!!!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

shot off the floor mate great pull nice one!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Ahahahahaha.
> 
> That's what we were saying.....
> 
> She's crazy strong !!!!!


pull 171kg and you instantly become more masculine :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> pull 171kg and you instantly become more masculine :lol:


I reckon I could manage 171......just

Edit..Are you saying your wife is masculine...What does that say about you ducky?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> I reckon I could manage 171......just


haha good lifting fella , you got speed and power in that just the lockout stalled a touch try some power shrugs :thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

read the edit


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> read the edit


she admits to being a tom boy :stuart:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You fancy men


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> You fancy men


 :rolleye:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Well done for your PBs mate :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Well done for your PBs mate :thumb:


Thanks bud! Getting there.. I'll be strong soon


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

10kg is a big increase and from the video you did it with effort to spare


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks for today m8, good workout, the only thing I am gonna say is were upping the ante next week, so you better hit your diet and train clever this week, I am after matching your deadlift and catching your rows, so to stay ahead you need to box clever.

I felt good this morning I think I train better earlier in the day.

Take a look at my log re your scales


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> 10kg is a big increase and from the video you did it with effort to spare


There is a 200Kg lift in there very soon watch this space......


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Well done for your PBs mate :thumb:


He has no idea how strong he really is, should not be surprised if we see weekly PB's with these big jump in weights.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

switch said:


> There is a 200Kg lift in there very soon watch this space......


but will you or tass be the first to lift it ......

may the comp begin


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

ewen said:


> but will you or tass be the first to lift it ......
> 
> may the comp begin


Its Tass in the running 10kg ahead right now................... place your bets.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

switch said:


> Its Tass in the running 10kg ahead right now................... place your bets.


its getting hot in here


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

ewen said:


> its getting hot in here


Think that's the **** Rage.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

switch said:


> Think that's the **** Rage.


so i might pop over to tass`s next week for a jacuzzi with you guys i`ll forget to wear pants or to bring trunks 

i also carry baby oil everywhere i go :lol:


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

ewen said:


> i also carry baby oil everywhere i go :lol:


Don't need baby oil we're juicy enough.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

switch said:


> Don't need baby oil we're juicy enough.


Switch - aka- Outspan

Small Ones Are More Juicy !


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Good to see you still going strong mate, was a bit worried when I saw no new activitie on your last log.

Subbed


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Well done tass, Good lifting mate, looks like you'll be doing 200kg very soon.

There should be a face off!

Are you still using straps?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

That 170kg pull didn't look mega easy but what do I know!

Yeah it's annoying Ewen's wife might still be outlifting me, Although I am peaking on the deficits and racks for now!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tass the workouts are going good and looking real strong bud. Am pleased for you that you have got into a good pace with diet and workouts. I am sure this year you are going to be in your best shape and strongest you have been


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Well done mate. Loads left in the tank too !


----------



## david_w (Aug 22, 2011)

Damn mate, well done on the pull! you're pbs are jumping up like silly mate. Aren't you tempted to up your cals and see what you can really do!!


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

david_w said:


> Damn mate, well done on the pull! you're pbs are jumping up like silly mate. Aren't you tempted to up your cals and see what you can really do!!


Temptation is the failure of the weak !


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

switch said:


> Temptation if the failure of the weak !


Very true switch!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Tass will be a mega squatter, wouldn't mind betting that will be his best lift.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

david_w said:


> Damn mate, well done on the pull! you're pbs are jumping up like silly mate. Aren't you tempted to up your cals and see what you can really do!!


I'd love to do that, but I gain fat so easily on silly calories :cursing:

I would just get fatter and fatter. Can't be doing that


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I had a really weird pain this morning.

Shot my peps, then did 15 mins on the stationary bike interval training. After this, I was getting heart palpitations. Got a bad history of heart attacks in the family.

I put this down to some extremely out of date Xenadrine I found in the back of the cupboard I knocked yesterday. (Anyone remember those ****ers?)

That passed so I did a few sets of decline crunches. Then the weirdest thing. I got a really bad pain in my lower stomach and the pain moved around my rolls of flab down there. The pain was so bad it brought me down to my knees. I couldn't stand straight as the pain was rolling around my gut. It as like my intestines were splitting.

I crawled to my sofa and layed there for about twenty minutes, then got up like nothing happened and went about my day.

Odd !


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I had a really weird pain this morning.
> 
> Shot my peps, then did 15 mins on the stationary bike interval training. After this, I was getting heart palpitations. Got a bad history of heart attacks in the family.
> 
> ...


I don't like it m8 at all, your an intelligent guy, the proper advice if see a Doc, but I probably wouldn't however I would throw any **** I took away in the bin especially if it was OOD - give it a day and try the exact same excersizes again.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah thrown the pills away. Docs useless, waste of time. I'm okay. Was strange though..Will keep an eye on it. Almost called an ambulance but it passed


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Tass what exactly are these Pep's. You've been taking these for awhile are you addicted to them? :confused1:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> *Saturday 14**th** January 2012*
> 
> Good, hard solid workout with Switch today.
> 
> ...


good deadlift tass.. you have 200 there all day long !!!


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

nice one, you made that look easy


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> I had a really weird pain this morning.
> 
> Shot my peps, then did 15 mins on the stationary bike interval training. After this, I was getting heart palpitations. Got a bad history of heart attacks in the family.
> 
> ...


That does not sound good mate. Like my wife always tells (nags )me, better to go to the Dr and its nothing than not go. Your health is the most important thing


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Sounds awful. I would agree with your wife and if it happens again then you should go, just to be on the safe side. Hope you will be okay.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I had a really weird pain this morning.
> 
> Shot my peps, then did 15 mins on the stationary bike interval training. After this, I was getting heart palpitations. Got a bad history of heart attacks in the family.
> 
> ...


Any out of date medecines should be binned, the stomach cramps sound like something you've eaten , may have been the Xenedrine, or something more recent irritating your stomach and intestines ..........


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> I had a really weird pain this morning.
> 
> Shot my peps, then did 15 mins on the stationary bike interval training. After this, I was getting heart palpitations. Got a bad history of heart attacks in the family.
> 
> ...


this sounds like CARDIO !!!! and the stomach pain sounds like CORE WORK !!!!! Avoid at all costs !

Seriously though prob a little reaction to out of date tabs. i once done 4 vit b ( hardcore ) and got a vit b flush if you have ever had one you will know what i mean but i never had. opens up the blood vessels and flushes the blood round your body. at the time i thought i was dying !!!!!!!

Stop self medicating unless you know the effects and what drugs interact good with each other


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

I've had similar mine was like my intestines were pushing a ball through the full length of them like they were kinda cleaning themselves out , a big poo followed a while later ...


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Sounds like what I get every Sunday while im lying on the sofa hanging out my ****!! Heart palpitations from the 20 double vodka redbulls I had the previous night and gut-rot from the dodgy 1/2 pounder from the kebab van on the way home


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Good lifting mate, keep an eye on that stomach tho. And keep away from the out of date ****!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Saw Physio today, got manipulated a bit.

Felt really tired, slept most of today.

Was reading up on GHRP-2. A lot of people are gaining weight on it, but looking slimmer (water weight?) so I'm not worried now that the weight isn't coming off on the scales.

Feel crap, going back to bed

Adios


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Hope you feel better soon tass.

Chill out and take a rest! 

Get better fella!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> this sounds like CARDIO !!!! and the stomach pain sounds like CORE WORK !!!!! Avoid at all costs !


Haha..I know man! That cardio is dangerous sh1t. Never again !!!


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Tassotti said:


> Haha..I know man! That cardio is dangerous sh1t. Never again !!!


you sound like BBB lol


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> Saw Physio today, got manipulated a bit.
> 
> Felt really tired, slept most of today.
> 
> ...


Get well soon


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Cardio is an excuse for people to go to the gym to watch us lift huge weights.... :whistling:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Mingster said:


> Cardio is an excuse for people to go to the gym to watch us lift huge weights.... :whistling:


or an excuse to watch women in lyrca.... :whistling:


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

> That passed so I did a few sets of decline crunches. Then the weirdest thing. I got a really bad pain in my lower stomach and the pain moved around my rolls of flab down there. The pain was so bad it brought me down to my knees. I couldn't stand straight as the pain was rolling around my gut. It as like my intestines were splitting.


Sounds like me on a period... :lol: Only I'm sick and fainting at the same time.

That is why I stopped my last comp prep - got too scared that something is not right, but turns out everything is ok, just have to brace myself for this once in a 6 months..

You'll live


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks Doctor Avena...

Ah, so it was just period pains then...Phew


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Tassotti said:


> Thanks Doctor Avena...
> 
> Ah, so it was just period pains then...Phew


big girl's blouse lol.

glad it's nothing serious


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Hope alls well mate.

Thanks for the link for the strong man comp. Going to enter the novice one. It's a little earlier than I would have liked but going to give it a go.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Tuesday 17**th** January 2012*

*Squats*

*Warmup Sets*

1x5 20Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x3 70Kg

1x2 90Kg

*Work Sets *

3x5 105Kg - 5Kg increase

*Overhead Press*

*Warmup Sets*

1x10 20Kg

1x5 25Kg

1x3 30Kg

*Work Sets *

3x5 35Kg - 2.5Kg increase

*Deadlifts*

*Warmup Sets*

1x10 40Kg

1x5 60Kg

1x3 100Kg

1x2 120Kg

*Work Sets *

1x5 140Kg - Failed on 3rd rep.

*
Cardio*

*
*25 minute walk

*Notes*

Tried belt on squats - Popped off on last rep of second set (the belt, not me). Either it's crap, or I'm too fat for it.

Hard going today. Not felt great for past couple of days. Feeling weak.

*Diet*


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

It shows how far you have progressed, Tass, when you can post those numbers when feeling weak. Keep the faith:thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> *Tuesday 17**th** January 2012*
> 
> *Squats*
> 
> ...


i had a velcro belt pop open on me while squatting so i bought a lever belt but its hard to close with my fat gut pushing the cnut open


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Like Ming says mate increase on squat and a good solid workout with decent numbers whenya feeling crap shows you're doing well!

Fackin velcro belt :lol:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

always used leather belts never trusted anything else.

good numbers if you're feeling weak.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

It's weird though. Even though I increased the weight on a couple of the lifts, I still feel it was a crap workout.

Funny the way the mind works sometimes


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

just keep your head up mate, nothing bad about any of them weights mate, at least your still plugging away at it bro X


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

it's a fine line between your head and heart - sometimes i have my best workouts when i arrived feeling like crap..

just stay consistent


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> *Tuesday 17**th** January 2012*
> 
> *Squats*
> 
> ...


Hell, if you can increase weight on two of your lifts when you're feeling weak, what are you capable of when you're feeling strong?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Tass is gay


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Tass is gay


Lol


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> *Tuesday 17**th** January 2012*
> 
> *Squats*
> 
> ...


Wish i felt as weak as you !!!!!

I need a new belt. I could do with a good one but cant really afford it so i have to keep an eye on if theres a bargin on Ebay. Never seems to be at the moment !!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Wish i felt as weak as you !!!!!
> 
> I need a new belt. I could do with a good one but cant really afford it so i have to keep an eye on if theres a bargin on Ebay. Never seems to be at the moment !!


I'd send you mine but it would probably go round you twice


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> I'd send you mine but it would probably go round you twice


Maybe me and the missus can train together !!!

Cheers for the offer though


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Haven't trained since Tuesday

Been feeling very lethargic and also my back felt battered..Needed a rest

I just can't recover these days...Oh, if only there was a magic liquid that could help....... :whistling:

Done little bits of cardio, lots of stretching and jacuzziing and diet been quite good

Feel fully recovered now

Looking forward to a good sesh tomorrow - Going for squat PB of 140Kg


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mate i would sit in that jacuzzi all day eating jaffa cakes and watching tv ...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> mate i would sit in that jacuzzi all day eating jaffa cakes and watching tv ...


The last two activities are a normal day for you innit?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> The last two activities are a normal day for you innit?


i had a full pack of jaffa cakes before the gym tonight lol


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

LOL, No wonder he is increasing in Bodyweight LOL.

Good Luck for your session tomorrow mate sure you'll nail that weight. Try get a video fella, Your lifts are flying up compared to mine! :thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Cheers matt. Yeah will get a vid


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> i had a full pack of jaffa cakes before the gym tonight lol


It's all 'potential energy'


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Tass how long have you been training? I assume you did some king of sport before taking up lifting?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

so whats your other horse like feature tass ?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

ewen said:


> so whats your other horse like feature tass ?


I think we know were your leading with this LOL.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> I think we know were your leading with this LOL.


i wanna know if i can put a saddle on the fcuker and ride it like shergar :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Tass how long have you been training? I assume you did some king of sport before taking up lifting?


I trained consistently for four months, then basically off for six (messed about with a few workouts). I've only been training properly again for three weeks.

Previous sport was drinking can after can of Stella Artois and glass after glass of Godfathers


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I am master of the girth


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Haven't trained since Tuesday
> 
> Been feeling very lethargic and also my back felt battered..Needed a rest
> 
> ...


Good luck for tomorrow, I did deads the other day for higher reps than usual and I was completely ruined yesterday, had to have an afternoon nap an everything mg:


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I've only been training properly again for three weeks


To be continued tomorrow !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> Good luck for tomorrow, I did deads the other day for higher reps than usual and I was completely ruined yesterday, had to have an afternoon nap an everything mg:


Hit a 170Kg deadlift PB last Saturday. Then tried to deadlift again Tuesday...Wrecked me !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

switch said:


> To be continued tomorrow !


10 ?


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> 10 ?


Yep, phone is dead, so couldnt txt, need a new sim 

I have not trained all week, going to find tomorrow hard or easy - one of the two


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Hit a 170Kg deadlift PB last Saturday. Then tried to deadlift again Tuesday...Wrecked me !


Thats my current pb, I'm going to beat it this year even though I could only manage 150 for two the other day....


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Oh I found a form check picture for OHP :


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> Thats my current pb, I'm going to beat it this year even though I could only manage 150 for two the other day....


I'm racing switch to 200Kg..That 170 felt really heavy though


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

switch said:


> Yep, phone is dead, so couldnt txt, need a new sim
> 
> I have not trained all week, going to find tomorrow hard or easy - one of the two


That's 2 weeks in a row....stop dropping weight and lift some sh1t


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i say you will do 200 kg within 2 months mate the way your going X


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> i say you will do 200 kg within 2 months mate the way your going X


Yeah, I reckon I will. Think I had a slight pull after last Saturday, so gotta be careful here now the weights are getting heavy.

I tend to jerk the bar off the floor..Gotta sort that out


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> That's 2 weeks in a row....stop dropping weight and lift some sh1t


Ok ok I hear you, still gonna beat you to 200 so don't stress too much


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Not going to give all my secrets away but been looking at how the pro's do it:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

This is my 6 month target


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

switch said:


> Ok ok I hear you, still gonna beat you to 200 so don't stress too much


i like this competition lol can i join in X


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> i like this competition lol can i join in X


You already won


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> You already won


no lets go to 250 lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

and dont forget until june im actually getting weaker mate (seriously) my lifts are already down a good way. i reckon i would be deadlifting about 180 at minute !!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> and dont forget until june im actually getting weaker mate (seriously) my lifts are already down a good way. i reckon i would be deadlifting about 180 at minute !!!


You cutting? Thought you would be piling in the cals considering


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> You cutting? Thought you would be piling in the cals considering


im cutting hard mate .. only taking in 1900 cal per day .... and yes its working weight and fat wise, but strength wise its taking its toll !!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> im cutting hard mate .. only taking in 1900 cal per day .... and yes its working weight and fat wise, but strength wise its taking its toll !!!


I'm having about the same...1800 - 2000...Still getting fatter...It's the peptides...

Even playing field, so I'll take that challenge my friend.

At 250Kg, I consider that to be strong. It's one of my main targets. I think I'll be happy there. Any more and I don't see how it can be good for you. All that force on your joints can't be good.

Hmm, see how I feel *when* I get there (before you and Switch)


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

It doesn't matter anyway as I am working off body weight now, I have managed to get stronger this week by doing fvck all....

.............. and don't forget winning isn't everything; wanting to win is !


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> This is my 6 month target


Nah, doesn't count if the bar bends....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

switch said:


> It doesn't matter anyway as I am working off body weight now, I have managed to get stronger this week by doing fvck all....
> 
> .............. and don't forget winning isn't everything; wanting to win is !


All I need to do is get down to 85 Kilos and I'll be deadlifting twice my bodyweight (currently 126Kg)


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> Haven't trained since Tuesday
> 
> Been feeling very lethargic and also my back felt battered..Needed a rest
> 
> ...


I have also been acquainted with that knackered feeling this week.

I have heard stories about a mystic fountain of magic liquid and plan to venture on a voyage of discovery before this year is through.

Good luck for the PB tomorrow


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I have also been acquainted with that knackered feeling this week.
> 
> I have heard stories about a mystic fountain of magic liquid and plan to venture on a voyage of discovery before this year is through.
> 
> Good luck for the PB tomorrow


I may well don my Indiana Jones hat and join you on that voyage


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Wow Tass,

Didn't know you weighed that much, can't you stop those Pep's if that's increasing your mass, assuming they're purely used for endurance purposes.

Would be interesting when you diet down how much it effects your currently lifts!

What weight you aiming for 90kg?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Wow Tass,
> 
> Didn't know you weighed that much, can't you stop those Pep's if that's increasing your mass, assuming they're purely used for endurance purposes.
> 
> ...


Assumption is the Mother of all **** Ups my friend.

Peps are for injury repair. Nothing to do with performance/endurance. They are not steroids.

90Kg ! Nah too light. 100Kg ripped

Once the injury is 100% recovered, bring on the Test, DNP, T3, Clen, ECA, Heroin, etc :devil2:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

and crack you gotta do crack ...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> and crack you gotta do crack ...


Oh yeah...crack for pre-workout :blink:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Oh yeah...crack for pre-workout :blink:


i like my crack post workout ...


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I have also been acquainted with that knackered feeling this week.
> 
> I have heard stories about a mystic fountain of magic liquid and plan to venture on a voyage of discovery before this year is through.
> 
> Good luck for the PB tomorrow





Tassotti said:


> I may well don my Indiana Jones hat and join you on that voyage





Tassotti said:


> Assumption is the Mother of all **** Ups my friend.
> 
> Peps are for injury repair. Nothing to do with performance/endurance. They are not steroids.
> 
> ...


At the risk of making false the Mother of all **** Ups

It sounds less like you're going out, whip in hand on a voyage of discovery and more like nipping out, bus pass in pocket for a trip down memory lane:whistling:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Saturday 21**st** January, 2012*

*Squats*

1x5 70Kg

1x 120Kg

1x 130Kg

1x 140Kg - PB

1x 150Kg - PB

*Deadlift *

Work Sets

5x 80Kg

1x 130Kg

1x 150Kg - mixed grip

1x 160Kg - mixed grip

*Bench Press*

Warmup Sets

1x10 40Kg

*Work Sets*

2x5 60Kg

*Pendlay Row*

1x10 40Kg

1x5 50Kg

1x5 60Kg

1x12 60Kg

*Speed Squats *

2x12 60Kg

*Notes*

150Kg squat not pretty, but went up. Lifted 160Kg deadlift with no straps ok. Don't like mixed grip though. Rest of workout was a struggle due to feeling dizzy and sick from the hemo rage.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

what is your normal bench press weight tass ??? seems to be massively down compared to squats and deads at 40 kg ????


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> what is your normal bench press weight tass ??? seems to be massively down compared to squats and deads at 40 kg ????


Coming back from a shoulder injury Flints.

I could have gone a lot more - and wanted to - but taking it easy - Shoulder is almost there

I was benching 75Kg 3x5

40Kg was warmup

work sets were 60


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Oh and good squatting bro X


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Coming back from a shoulder injury Flints.
> 
> I could have gone a lot more - and wanted to - but taking it easy - Shoulder is almost there


ahh i see of course you have mentioned it DOH.. sorry that many journals you lose track of who has injured what lol .. nice one !!!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

if your not injured at some point, your just not working hard enough :lol:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

quality squatting Tass, you monster!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good going tass well done . 175kg next


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Good day m8, thanks again 

Well done on the PB's..................................... again :blink:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

That's some awesome squatting

Two PBs in one day is just plain greedy

Well done Mate:clap:


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Two PBs in one day is just plain greedy


We aint seen nothing yet


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah good going. Really good mate, your getting good fella.

You big Monster.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

joshnow said:


> some real quality progression here, where are you on sugden now.


958th 410Kg total

Bench letting me down

Your 380th...Got a way to go to catch you up


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks to all for the nice comments


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

joshnow said:


> will be much higher once comps are out the way:lol:, definetly can get 40kg on total within 3 months just will see how the bench responds to the way im training it, deadlift main weakness of lockout is definetly improved so would love to have a pr of 300kg when I have a few weeks spare, squat is about the only thing that will take a bit longer to advance a bit.


what are your pbs again ? i dont remember the last time i seen your journal update either , you been training a gay couple havent you ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

What did you call us :cursing:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> What did you call us :cursing:


queers :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

joshnow said:


> *they are brothers* mate, training a few others as well, update my journal all the time


As in siblings, or black dudes?


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> As in siblings, or black dudes?


Somethings I find funny


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

joshnow said:


> they are brothers mate, training a few others as well, update my journal all the time


found it my sub list is several pages , thought you lost weight :whistling:

are you still feeling the passion for lifting whilst training folk ? ive spoken to a few guys saying coz they train dudes they cba training themselves , bit like fcuking the same fanny you get sick of it after a while .


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

ewen said:


> bit like fcuking the same fanny you get sick of it after a while .


*NEVER*


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

switch said:


> *NEVER*


i said fanny not one of tass`s fleshlight`s :lol:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

good sesh Tass - more PBs you're doing really well. I presume you are over whatever made you feel crap last week?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Rykard said:


> good sesh Tass - more PBs you're doing really well. I presume you are over whatever made you feel crap last week?


Not sure you can get over old age mate - lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

What is weird, though, is whenever I train on my own everything feels heavy.

When I train with Switch, everything feels light

Weird


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> What is weird, though, is whenever I train on my own everything feels heavy.
> 
> When I train with Switch, everything feels light
> 
> Weird


because you dont want to fail infront of another person but your comfortable to not push yourself on your own like all of us are .


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Another PB fack Tass nice squats you're catching me :cursing: great depth good lifting mate

Its always good to have abit of support while ya lifting for sure


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Cheers Wardy


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> Another PB fack Tass nice squats you're catching me :cursing: great depth good lifting mate
> 
> *Its always good to have abit of support while ya lifting for sure*


definitly mate, i use my jockstrap and bra quite a lot tbf X


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

to be fair Tass, your doing really well, its seems to be your a bit of a strong fecker  good man


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah give him 4 months, I wouldn't be surprised if he squats 200+


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

hey tass are you planning to cut weight or are you just training for strength?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Even if he cut weight marginally he'd still be strong he has the genetic's for lifting.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Even if he cut weight marginally he'd still be strong he has the genetic's for lifting.


I agree ................


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Are you all calling me a short-arse ? 

Rykard, I am trying to cut at the moment. I'm on an average of 1900 cals per day (well, minus the odd binge) but I'm gaining weight. This had me a bit worried actually so I researched a bit more and it is the peptides making me retain water. People do gain weight when on them.

Incidentally yesterday I forgot to take them and dropped 9 pounds. I did only have about 1000 cals though as I felt sick from the **** rage.

So I am getting stronger on min cals.. Imagine if I put in 3500 per day....Strong as an ox, size of an elephant


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Tass, that is interesting that you've looked into it. Why are you taking the peps, it almost sounds like they're enhancements, they seemingly having the same effect of retaining water as gear. IF your trying to cut I'd personally totally stop them. What is that rage stuff your taking is that having any adverse effect on your body?

I mean say you dropped to 90-100kg even if you still had abit of body mass, you'd still be strong, I think you should desire to be like that, as your not that tall you'd still be like a tank and strong.

Losing 9 pounds forgetting to take them is massive!

Least you've found the problem out, do you think the rage or peps is giving you aided strength? :confused1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Matt, for the millionth time, the peps are for injury repair. They are sorting out my shoulder, and, they have cured any pains I had in my knees.

The rage is just a pre-workout.

Neither of them is giving me any added strength.

I am getting stronger because I am a ****ing beast !!! That is all !


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> Matt, for the millionth time, the peps are for injury repair. They are sorting out my shoulder, and, they have cured any pains I had in my knees.
> 
> The rage is just a pre-workout.
> 
> ...


Tass, what are the peps for? is it strength gain? :rolleye:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i might run peps too how much strength can i expect to gain ?

:whistling:


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

ewen said:


> i might run peps too how much strength can i expect to gain ?
> 
> :whistling:


About 10Kg a week on squats some weeks 20......... fvcker (Tass not you)


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

PMSL


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

They sound great guys LOL Jokes!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

switch said:


> About 10Kg a week on squats some weeks 20......... fvcker (Tass not you)


you can do it :drool:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Sunday 22**nd** January 2012*

*
*

Couple of cardio sessions today and foam rolling to work out the knots, followed by heat and stretching...Maybe squeeze in a jacuzzi as well.

Very Low calories today.

15:00 *Fasted Cardio- 41 minute walk*

16:00 Meal 1

20:00 Meal 2

21:00 *Cardio *- *20 mins bike*

23:00 Meal 3


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> *Sunday 22**nd** January 2012*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Jacuzzi?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Ultra Soft said:


> Jacuzzi?


Oh yeah buddy...sooth these old muscles


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I look like a crushed Buddha in my avi


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> *Sunday 22**nd** January 2012*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Your have to show me your time machine when I come around next Saturday


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I look like a crushed Buddha in my avi


Luckily with the extra strength you get from the peps you can push it back up


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

switch said:


> Your have to show me your time machine when I come around next Saturday


 :confused1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I wonder if the peps are actually helping with my stength.

They do make your tendons and muscles stronger, so maybe they are.......

Oh well, nice side effect


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> :confused1:


Your logging in the future....


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I wonder if the peps are actually helping with my stength.
> 
> They do make your tendons and muscles stronger, so maybe they are.......
> 
> Oh well, nice side effect


I thought that, however my AAS use is just repairing my back...... NOTHING else :whistling:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

switch said:


> I thought that, however my AAS use is just repairing my back...... NOTHING else :whistling:


LMFAO


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Good to see you still going strong mate, how's your shoulder these days ?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice lifting tass. Personally now your back in the rhythm of things i think you should stop eating less cals and up them to a just under maintenance level. Keep up with you lifting and cardio. Once the muscle piles on it will burn extra cals. Workouts at the weights your doing need energy. You will probably balance out better doing that whilst still increasing in strength .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Why oh why oh why do you all want to see me at 30 stone ?!?!?!?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Monday 23rd January, 2012*

*
*

Saw the physio today. I have been palmed off onto a student trainee physio. For fcuking crying out loud !!!!!!!!! :cursing:

The previous physio was good and was actually really helping. This silly bint hasn't got a clue and tried to do a procedure but fcuked it up and now my shoulder is worse.

Not Fcuking Happy !!!!

Oh and doing a night shift..Whoopee Fcukin Do !! 

Had enough !!!!

Bollocks to it all !!


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Tassotti said:


> *Monday 23rd January, 2012*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


that's not good, did you complain? I know they need to learn but ffs!!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Tuesday 24**th** January, 2012*

*Warmup*

5mins bike, dynamic stretching, rotator cuff exercises

*Light Squats*

1x5 20Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x3 60Kg

3x6 80Kg

*Overhead Press*

*Warmup Sets*

1x10 20Kg

1x5 25Kg

1x3 30Kg

*Work Sets *

3x5 36Kg - 1Kg increase

*Light Deadlifts*

1x10 40Kg

1x5 60Kg

1x8 100Kg

*Barbell curls*

* Warmup*

1x15 8Kg - EZ Bar

1x12 13Kg - EZ Bar

*Work Sets*

2x8 25Kg - 1.5Kg increase - Straight Bar

1x7 27.5Kg Failure

*Notes*

Trainee physio has managed to take my shoulder back 3 steps, so nice easy workout today.

Threw in some curls for the girls just for fun.

Really annoyed. Going to have to rebook another appointment and demand that it is with the proper physio this time.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the shoulder mate, they should have gave the trainee a less complex joint to practice on, maybe a finger or a toe


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> *Monday 23rd January, 2012*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Did you show her TASSMANIA ?

derives from the Greek "?????" (mania), "madness, frenzy"[2] and that from the verb "????????" (mainomai), "to be mad, to rage, to be furious".[3]


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Chin up old bean....


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Sorry to see your shoulders been ****ed again mate


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Even though my shoulder's ****ed again, I'm still gonna pull a 180Kg deadlift on Saturday.

Gonna feed up Friday bout 3500 kcals.

Rest of this week, low cals.

I tried to recreate what the first physio did and I think I've helped it a bit.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Thinking of going back to StrongLifts. I miss lifting heavy all the time. I would love to know what my deadlift would be upto now if I hadn't ****ed around the past 6 weeks.

Thinking of starting a new log where I pretty much go by everything on the StrongLifts website suck as workout, diet, supplements.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Thinking of going back to StrongLifts. I miss lifting heavy all the time. I would love to know what my deadlift would be upto now if I hadn't ****ed around the past 6 weeks.
> 
> Thinking of starting a new log where I pretty much go by everything on the StrongLifts website suck as workout, diet, supplements.


Can't beat it..Simple, hard and always progressing.

Saying that I have modified it to suit an old bastard like me.

I do one heavy day, one light day and one medium day.

Actually thinking about it, I think there is a version like this anyway. I only do 3x5 as well. Get bored otherwise


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Yea that's step two in SL. I miss lifting heave alot tbh!

I'm thinking of setting a log up tomorrow to pretty much follow it as best I can for the whole 15 months. I want to add Close grip Chins to the Deadlift Day and Weighted Dips to the Bench day though.

Workout wise it would be....

3 Months StrongLifts 5x5

3 Months StrongLifts 3x5

3 Months StrongLifts 1x5 (not sure if this is 3 month)

3 Months Madcows

3 Months StrongLifts Advanced

That's what the website says to do. I am looking at trying out the two diets on their aswell.

Starting with the Anabolic one to try keep burning fat. I have been on an anabolic diet almost the same as the StrongLifts one for two weeks and enjoying it.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah I was just looking at that myself.

There isn't really any info on the 3x5 and 1x5.

I take it it's the same as 5x5 with adding weight etc..?

Where's the diets...Am I blind or just skimming?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Surprisingly low calories that mate!

What do you use to work them out what programmes that?


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Yeah I was just looking at that myself.
> 
> There isn't really any info on the 3x5 and 1x5.
> 
> ...


Yea it's the same as 5x5 just lower sets.

Took me ages to find the diets! The navigation isn't very good on the site.

http://stronglifts.com/stronglifts-diet-muscle-gains-strength-building-fat-loss/

http://stronglifts.com/anabolic-diet-101-the-definite-anabolic-diet-guide/


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Surprisingly low calories that mate!
> 
> What do you use to work them out what programmes that?


Dont know what Tass uses but a few online sites do it.

I use Myfitnesspal as its free and you can get the app for your phone.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Surprisingly low calories that mate!
> 
> What do you use to work them out what programmes that?


Surprisingly.....hmm..just come out and call me a fat **** :lol:

I know....Does my head in...Eat low cals, get fatter...WTF? Eat more cals, get even fatter....Nightmare

I use www.foodfocus.co.uk


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Yea it's the same as 5x5 just lower sets.
> 
> Took me ages to find the diets! The navigation isn't very good on the site.
> 
> ...


They're ok I suppose.

I could come up with a much better diet than that. I'm sure you could too.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Surprisingly.....hmm..just come out and call me a fat **** :lol:
> 
> I know....Does my head in...Eat low cals, get fatter...WTF? Eat more cals, get even fatter....Nightmare
> 
> I use www.foodfocus.co.uk


Didn't mean that was just shocked at how little you eat I eat like mother ****er! I couldn't get through the day on that!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Didn't mean that was just shocked at how little you eat I eat like mother ****er! I couldn't get through the day on that!


Haha..It's fine mate.

Apart from my workouts and the odd bit of cardio, I do absolutely nothing. At work, I sit on my fat one for 10 hours then get on motorbike come home get on sofa.

I need to move about more really.

Plus I do binge quite often and will cane like 6000 cals in 2 hours..Hmm, that's where the fat comes fro.

Lately, though, I've been sticking to the diet pretty well. I'm still gaining. It's the peptides doing it. I reckon when I come off will drop a load of fat.

If I don't, I will use T3 and clen and maybe an oral steroid. Or maybe even DNP

I'd rather do it naturally though.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

If it was easy mate everyone would be doing it!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Surprisingly.....hmm..just come out and call me a fat **** :lol:
> 
> I know....Does my head in...Eat low cals, get fatter...WTF? Eat more cals, get even fatter....Nightmare
> 
> I use www.foodfocus.co.uk


Perhaps you should start jogging to and from work :lol:

ps ... only joking ,,,,,


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Haha..It's fine mate.
> 
> Apart from my workouts and the odd bit of cardio, I do absolutely nothing. At work, I sit on my fat one for 10 hours then get on motorbike come home get on sofa.
> 
> ...


Not wrong with sitting on your **** at work, same ere!

What cardio you do ATM pal? Tried HIIT that way you'd still be burning cals while your sat at work!

Been seeing a lot of people talk about DNP on here but not really clued up on what it is. Clen and t3 yeah but not that. But I'm sure you'll get there!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Not wrong with sitting on your **** at work, same ere!
> 
> What cardio you do ATM pal? Tried HIIT that way you'd still be burning cals while your sat at work!
> 
> Been seeing a lot of people talk about DNP on here but not really clued up on what it is. Clen and t3 yeah but not that. But I'm sure you'll get there!


Cardio is a little bit lame at the moment.

Fast walks and steady state stationary bike.

Oh, every couple of weeks I play squash. That's pretty intense.

Im waiting on delivery of a treadmill, so will add in HIIT most days.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Treadmill will be great for you mate!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Cardio is a little bit lame at the moment.
> 
> Fast walks and steady state stationary bike.
> 
> ...


Why did a hamster wheel come into my mind when reading this ? :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Because I'm cute and furry

Or

I'm a fat rat


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Look smaller today, so got measuring tape out and I've lost an inch so down to 11 inches then..............oops wait...wrong measurement.

Waist is down to 50 inches......I'm wasting away (2 inches gone from biggest)


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Well done m8, motivation acceleration


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good to hear all your cardio ( I was going to say hard efforts :lol: ) are paying off


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Hiit cardio is good as it's short from a time point of view but it fires the body up for hours..

good going tass


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

To begin with I might just do 'it' then move on to 'hiit'


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> To begin with I might just do 'it' then move on to 'hiit'


Much better starting with 'hi' m8


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

did you ever look into tabata? only takes 8 mins

body weight squats or on an exercise bike?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Rykard said:


> did you ever look into tabata? only takes 8 mins
> 
> body weight squats or on an exercise bike?


No I didn't ..I will now


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Quick Light Workout to get blood flowing


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Liking the sensible use of collars and the aggressive shoulder pressing mate. Top stuff:thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Liking the sensible use of collars and the aggressive shoulder pressing mate. Top stuff:thumb:


I oiled up my bar the other day and used far too much oil. It was a very slippery workout today.


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I oiled up my bar the other day and used far too much oil. It was a very slippery workout today.


And you called me a ****............... mg:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

switch said:


> And you called me a ****............... mg:


You bored me out yet ?


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Great workout vid, I reckon you should do the next one with a Benny Hill soundtrack!  What weight were the deads? Good form from what I could see!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> Great workout vid, I reckon you should do the next one with a Benny Hill soundtrack!  What weight were the deads? Good form from what I could see!


Deads were

10x40Kg

5x60Kg

5x80Kg

5x100Kg

Just a light one today to get the blood flowing.

This was the warmup as usual


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Quick Light Workout to get blood flowing


good stuff mate but you gotta clean up the sofas covered in clothes


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> good stuff mate but you gotta clean up the sofas covered in clothes


Lol..House gets really messy when I work nights

Its all clean and tidy now

And I trimmed my bush today as well


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Lol..House gets really messy when I work nights
> 
> Its all clean and tidy now
> 
> And I trimmed my bush today as well


you should of said it needed doing the wookie would of trimmed your bush


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Lol..House gets really messy when I work nights
> 
> Its all clean and tidy now
> 
> And I trimmed my bush today as well


Isn't it a bit early the year to be out in the garden pruning shrubs :confused1: :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Actually, it was my neighbours bush. Was really overgrown and was encroaching on my side

Just felt the urge today to give it a haircut

Will let my neighbour off trimming it. He's been dead for six months


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Greshie said:


> Isn't it a bit early the year to be out in the garden pruning shrubs :confused1: :lol:


pruning he waxes :lol:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

The winds blew down the fence between me and my neighbour at the back of my garden, I've ignored the issue as there is a very thick and very mature conifer hedge on my side of the fence... during the last week or so I have been watching said neighbour remove the fence debris and lop branches off the back of the hedge (most of which appear to be very dead) ... and keeping well out of the way as I don't want to get into a conversation about how my hedge is interfering with his fence ... (at least I assume it's his fence! )


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Greshie said:


> The winds blew down the fence between me and my neighbour at the back of my garden, I've ignored the issue as there is a very thick and very mature conifer hedge on my side of the fence... during the last week or so I have been watching said neighbour remove the fence debris and lop branches off the back of the hedge (most of which appear to be very dead) ... and keeping well out of the way as I don't want to get into a conversation about how my hedge is interfering with his fence ... (at least I assume it's his fence! )


in england a fence is yours if its on the right side of the house looking at the front .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> in england a fence is yours if its on the right side of the house looking at the front .


I think it's the left side


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Tassotti said:


> Quick Light Workout to get blood flowing


holy [email protected] you work out quickly - you don't need cardio lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Rykard said:


> holy [email protected] you work out quickly - you don't need cardio lol


Haha. Full workout in under 4 minutes.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2012)

Bit of benny hill music would have been mint m8 haha, nice one pal!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Feeding time at the zoo today. Low cals for the rest of the week, so today is refeed time. Keeping it clean

Oh, going to do a bit of cardio and need to do a bit of painting. I've got water stains from a broken roof tile. Hmm, starting to sound like Greshie's journal now.

Oh, was just about to call the treadmill company and shout at them and cancel my order until I received an email this morning. It will be delivered Tuesday. Bout time !

Diet


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Just back from wholesalers

5Kg chicken

3Kg lean ham

2Kg bacon

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm meaty


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Tassotti said:


> Just back from wholesalers
> 
> 5Kg chicken
> 
> ...


well that's tea sorted - what's for breakfast?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Made me larf...Thought I'd share


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Made me larf...Thought I'd share
> 
> View attachment 73963


Ooops !


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

had they been watching top Gear?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Saturday 28**th** January, 2012*

*Deadlift *

1x10 40Kg

1x3 90Kg

1x 140Kg - Failed double overhand grip

1x 140Kg - mixed grip easy

1x 160Kg - straps Failed

1x 160Kg - mixed grip

1x 171Kg - straps Failed

*Pendlay Row*

*Warmup Sets*

1x10 40Kg

1x5 50Kg

1x3 62.5Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 85Kg - 2.5Kg increase

*Bench Press*

*Warmup Sets*

1x10 40Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 60Kg - 1 set increase

*Speed Squats *

2x20 60Kg

*Notes*

Deadlift was weak today. Everything felt heavy. Disappointed in this as was psyching myself up for the big 180Kg all week. Looking at the vid, my hands and feet are closer together when I strap up.

Rows - hard but fine

Bench - shoulder really not happy.

Me - really not happy

Went a bit crazy on the speed squats. Usually do 12, but did 20 to the point of almost puking.

Later on, bit of walking cardio and a Jacuzzi.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Got stuff mate , can't give it all everytime .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> Got stuff mate , can't give it all everytime .


Yeah I spose

Just bit gutted..Been psyching up all week for it. Even carbed up yesterday...Nada..Pussy !!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Yeah its a funny old game .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Sure is


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Good lifting mate, what happened to the straps?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Good lifting mate, what happened to the straps?


Oh, do you mean this

1x 171Kg - straps Failed

I just meant I had straps on and failed the lift, not that the straps failed. ha ha, it did look like that.

Saying that, I couldnt get them tight today for some reason. My whole set up was bad today..Wasn't meant to be :no:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Oh, do you mean this1x 171Kg - straps FailedI just meant I had straps on and failed the lift, not that the straps failed. ha ha, it did look like that.Saying that, I couldnt get them tight today for some reason. My whole set up was bad today..Wasn't meant to be :no:


I see, me being thick that, thought they'd snapped or something!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

mikemull said:


> I see, me being thick that, thought they'd snapped or something!


Lol...Looking back, I can see how it could have looked like that.

I think it was in one of the WSM heats this year when Ilin's strap snapped on the car deadlift...Looked bad..He went flying


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

mikemull said:


> I see, me being thick that, thought they'd snapped or something!


me too.

tass somedays you feel great but for some reason it just doesn't happen, conversly other days you fell like [email protected] and have the best workouts.. take a day or 2 off and come back stronger..


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Lol...Looking back, I can see how it could have looked like that.I think it was in one of the WSM heats this year when a fellers strap snapped on the car deadlift...Looked bad..He went flying


Yeah I saw it! It's happened to me, luckily it was db rows and the db just dropped!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Here it is

Ilin


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Rows from today


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> *Saturday 28**th** January, 2012*
> 
> Disappointed in this as was psyching myself up for the big 180Kg all week.


Know just how you feel mate, I had a poor work out myself on Friday, Just put it down to "one of those days"


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Its a shame to see your shoulders still playing up mate  good to see your still smashing it though 

Is Pendlay Row just another name for Barbell Row ? Not sure if I have been doing Barbell Rows wrong after seeing your video.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

I always straighten up with the weight before going into the row position.. find it stabilises my back a bit more..

on saying that I saw a guy in the gym yesterday who I swear was using his straps the wrong way round and had awful deadlift form - but each to their own...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Its a shame to see your shoulders still playing up mate  good to see your still smashing it though
> 
> Is Pendlay Row just another name for Barbell Row ? Not sure if I have been doing Barbell Rows wrong after seeing your video.


With the pendlay row, you start each row from the floor, staying at roughly 90 degrees.

The pull part of the row has to be explosive. You should be able to shift more weight than a normal barbell row. There is also less pressure on your back so less chance of injury

140Kg Pendlay row






With a barbell row, when the weight gets heavy it is really easy to straighten your back and turn it into a shrug instead

Watch this feller...At the top of the lift, he is basically shrugging it, hardly any lats involved


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hmm thanks for posting that Tass, I defo do Barbell Rows, I lean over a little bit more than him so hope that helps me engage the lats. I think I might try out the Pendlay Rows though.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I seem to do a cross between the two, though not like the guy in the 2nd vid! Going to try them too next time :thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Monday 30**th** January, 2012*

*Warmup*

5mins fast walk, dynamic stretching, shoulder dislocations

*Squats*

1x10 20Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x5 60Kg

1x5 80Kg

1x5 100Kg

1x5 120Kg

*Deadlifts*

1x8 40Kg

1x5 60Kg

1x5 80Kg

1x2 100Kg - mixed grip RH under

*Dumbell curls*

*Hammer*

1x20 14Kg L/R

*Notes*

Been getting a few back twinges lately, so did a form check today.

Squats - Hamstrings and adductors a bit tight. Don't think I quite hit parallel. Need to static stretch and foam roller more!

No pressing today due to shoulder.

Deads - Playing with feet position and grip. Back looks rounded and even more so with mixed grip. Tried lifting with belt on again. Couldn't breath. Binned it off.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

im having same issues with form at mo mate im re learning how to squat and dead .


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Yep I'm questioning my own form as well :lol: I'd say your squats are good I would go as wide with the feet as you can go (comfortably) though with you being a bigger framed chap  it gives you more space to hit depth and I'd say you have a lot of strength in your hams and glutes too. Deads I don't know I mean back is always gonna be abit rounded unless you lift oly style ATG I reckon...

PS pendlays look much better gonna do them myself from now on looks like they would be better carry over to the deadlift too.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I think over time bad habits creep into the lifts and form gets a bit sloppy.

With my mahoooooooooosive gut, it's actually quite difficult to set up properly for the deadlift and breath at the same time.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

for squat stance wide is great for power/strength but narrow for quad development/bodybuilding .

you need to work out which route your aiming for .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> I think over time bad habits creep into the lifts and form gets a bit sloppy.
> 
> With my mahoooooooooosive gut, it's actually quite difficult to set up properly for the deadlift and breath at the same time.


glenn ross does ok hes got over 10 stone on you lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> for squat stance wide is great for power/strength but narrow for quad development/bodybuilding .
> 
> you need to work out which route your aiming for .


I want to look like a bodybuilder but train like a powerlifter


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> glenn ross does ok hes got over 10 stone on you lol


he's a lightweight


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Very easy to slip into bad habits imo, so always useful to revisit form and technique every now and again


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> I want to look like a bodybuilder but train like a powerlifter


Dont we all?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> I want to look like a bodybuilder but train like a powerlifter


something like wendys with the boring but big assistance perhaps ?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I want to look like a bodybuilder but train like a powerlifter


I say squat wide for comfort and power besides some of the wheels I saw last weekend that were built on power squats were not small :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> I say squat wide for comfort and power besides some of the wheels I saw last weekend that were built on power squats were not small :lol:


yeah defo just takes a little longer , you wanna see mat griffs wheels puts 99% of bodybuilders to shame .


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I want to look like a bodybuilder but train like a powerlifter


The grass is always greener mate. Bodybuilders will just be thinking "I want to lift like a Powerlifter but look like a Bodybuilder."

At the end of the day at least you can lift man weights 

Theres a lad on base I train with sometimes who trains to look good for girls but cant really lift **** even though he is pretty big. He trys to take the **** about how his arms get him girls and stuff then I point out that once I have been training as long as he has I will be able to walk over to a girl he has chatted up, shoulder press her a few times, spin her round into that lift thing they do of Dirty Danceing (my ex made me watch it honest :whistling: ) and then she will come home with me cos birds love that dirty dancing **** and he will be left flexing his arms in the toilet mirror with the black guy trying to charge him a quid for a watered down version of Joop.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Marrsy86 said:


> The grass is always greener mate. Bodybuilders will just be thinking "I want to lift like a Powerlifter but look like a Bodybuilder."
> 
> At the end of the day at least you can lift man weights
> 
> Theres a lad on base I train with sometimes who trains to look good for girls but cant really lift **** even though he is pretty big. He trys to take the **** about how his arms get him girls and stuff then I point out that once I have been training as long as he has I will be able to walk over to a girl he has chatted up, shoulder press her a few times, spin her round into that lift thing they do of Dirty Danceing (my ex made me watch it honest :whistling: ) and then she will come home with me cos birds love that dirty dancing **** and he will be left flexing his arms in the toilet mirror with the black guy trying to charge him a quid for a watered down version of Joop.


you mean the guy that sings ` freshen up freshen up get some punani` :lol:


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

ewen said:


> you mean the guy that sings ` freshen up freshen up get some punani` :lol:


Aye, them fellas lol, when im lashed I usually pay the guy for stringing off their quality sayings....

"No armarni no punani"

"No sprey no lay"

"No splash no gash"

"No Cologne, go home alone"

"No soap no hope"

Some classics


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

if your form is off back off the weight a little - maybe whilst pushing for the PBs you've slipped a little on the form side.. you don't want a(nother) serious injury...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Rykard said:


> if your form is off back off the weight a little - maybe whilst pushing for the PBs you've slipped a little on the form side.. you don't want a(nother) serious injury...


Yeah, its just the deadlift. I'm happy with everything else. Will back it off for a session or 2 to get it spot on again.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Treadmill has landed ......finally



Hmmmm.....looks a bit 'boxy'


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Treadmill has landed ......finally
> 
> View attachment 74254
> 
> ...


'Boxy' :lol:

Building it will be a workout itself.

Looks good though mate :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Here she is

I have named her Gertrude

Don't wanna get on her, but always a good ride


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

you could start a well equipped gym .


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Gertrude is Up and Running, can the same be said of Tass?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I've tested her, but haven't got hot and sweaty with her yet.

Only had 3 hours sleep today and working again tonight.

1 hour 40 mins of nightscreen tonight, or 'sleepscreen' as I like to call it


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Run Forest Run..............


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> you could start a well equipped gym .


Just need Milky's x-trainer and build a steamroom and I'm there


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Here she is
> 
> I have named her Gertrude
> 
> Don't wanna get on her, but always a good ride


That the one you were looking at in the January sales ? Looks like a decent bit of kit.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> That the one you were looking at in the January sales ? Looks like a decent bit of kit.


Yeah, this is the one. I ordered it on the 2nd so had to wait a bit.

Communication from the company was rubbish and so was customer service. I asked to change delivery and they wouldn't.

If the piece of kit wasn't such a bargain I would have told them to do one a couple of weeks ago.

It was a bargain.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Was looking back at old vids and found this from just before my shoulder injury flared up.

Last May, I was about 14 stone 10 lbs. I think I look too skinny


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I wouldn'y say you looked skinny mate, slimmer obviously but not skinny?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

0.24 on the warm up Veiwing gold !!!! I thought little tassy was going to come out to play at one point !!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Was looking back at old vids and found this from just before my shoulder injury flared up.
> 
> Last May, I was about 14 stone 10 lbs. I think I look too skinny


I watched that live at the apollo with al murry you slender fecker !!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> Was looking back at old vids and found this from just before my shoulder injury flared up.
> 
> Last May, I was about 14 stone 10 lbs. I think I look too skinny


Practically anorexic at 14/10.

Your looking good in the video Tass, Just goes to show that when looking at ourselves our mind puts some kind of weird filter on.

I am sure that if I showed you a pic of my head on that body you would not call me skinny.

LOL though you might congratulate me on losing weight


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

he could've hidden behind the BB he's so thin..


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Keep plodding on m8, the size you are on that video looks ideal !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

No way..I look awful....Skinny fcuker....

If I could lose all my fat but stay big, that would be ideal...

How do I do that? Someone tell me FFS


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Tassotti said:


> No way..I look awful....Skinny fcuker....
> 
> If I could lose all my fat but stay big, that would be ideal...
> 
> How do I do that? Someone tell me FFS


Photoshop?


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> No way..I look awful....Skinny fcuker....
> 
> If I could lose all my fat but stay big, that would be ideal...
> 
> How do I do that? Someone tell me FFS


Lose it from the inside out ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

switch said:


> Lose it from the inside out ?


What? Deep


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Get on the gear, Start bodybuilding !!!!

I know what your saying though as i am 13.9 at the mo but my shoulders chest etc etc dont look big but the belly still fat !!


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Enjoyed reading through your stuff Tassotti. Been meaning to for weeks but been flat out at work and home. It's a shame to see your shoulder playing up, squats are bang on though. How can I subscribe or link to this so I can keep coming back?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> Enjoyed reading through your stuff Tassotti. Been meaning to for weeks but been flat out at work and home. It's a shame to see your shoulder playing up, squats are bang on though. How can I subscribe or link to this so I can keep coming back?


Look at the black banner just above the first post on the page , select Thread Tools then subscribe and follow the instructions


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Wednesday 1st February, 2012*

It's the day after nights, so feel zapped from all energy.

Eased into the new cardio routine. Nice and easy and build it up.

Treadmill

Week 1

Session 1

15 min.

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 1 minute. Walk 3 minutes. Run 1 minute.

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.5Km/h

Running Pace 8.0Km/h


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Fair play to training after a night shift. That's a big no for me, I'm just too useless after a night.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey Tass. How's the shoulder? Been back to the physio yet? Shoulder problems are the worst - no squats, no deads no pressing movements basically fck all!! Rest it up mate.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

How did it feel on your new treadmill ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Ultra Soft said:


> Hey Tass. How's the shoulder? Been back to the physio yet? Shoulder problems are the worst - no squats, no deads no pressing movements basically fck all!! Rest it up mate.


Back to good physio on Friday. Hopefully he should sort it again.

Got MRI scan Saturday

It's only pressing now that affects it. Squatting and pulling it's okay now


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> How did it feel on your new treadmill ?


It felt a bit odd to begin with especially at slow speeds.

I then checked her for lube and she was bone dry.

I've lubed her up good and proper now and she is smoooooooth as


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Back to good physio on Friday. Hopefully he should sort it again.
> 
> Got MRI scan Saturday
> 
> It's only pressing now that affects it. Squatting and pulling it's okay now


Good to hear mate. Hope you have a speedy recovery. You using any gh?


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I hate running/treadmils but it would be handy to have one at home, feels a bit ott to go to the gym just for a 45min walk but I think I could manage one at home fairly often. Especially with something distracting on telly!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Ultra Soft said:


> Good to hear mate. Hope you have a speedy recovery. You using any gh?


Using Peps to release *NATURAL* GH - I must still be natural :whistling:



GreedyBen said:


> I hate running/treadmils but it would be handy to have one at home, feels a bit ott to go to the gym just for a 45min walk but I think I could manage one at home fairly often. Especially with something distracting on telly!


It is really handy. I still like to get out in the fresh air for long walks sometimes, but not at anything below zero degrees !

I looked at this program 'From the couch to 5K'

It gets you running 5k (about 3 miles) in 9 weeks. However, I am so unfit I need 4 weeks to build up to week 1...Haha

This is my plan of attack

Treadmill

Week 1

Session 1

15 min.

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 1 minute. Walk 3 minutes. Run 1 minute.

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.5Km/h

Running Pace 8.0Km/h

Treadmill

Week 1

Session 2

22 min.

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 1 minute. Walk 3 minutes. Do this 3 times.

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.5Km/h

Running Pace 8.0Km/h

Treadmill

Week 1

Session 3

26 min.

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 1 minute. Walk 3 minutes. Do this 4 times.

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.5Km/h

Running Pace 8.0Km/h

Treadmill

Week 2

Session 1

19 min.

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 1 minute. Walk 2 minutes. Do this 3 times.

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.5Km/h

Running Pace 8.0Km/h

Treadmill

Week 2

Session 2

22 min.

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 1 minute. Walk 2 minutes. Do this 4 times.

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.5Km/h

Running Pace 8.0Km/h

Treadmill

Week 2

Session 3

25 min.

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 1 minute. Walk 2 minutes. Do this 5 times.

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.5Km/h

Running Pace 8.0Km/h

Treadmill

Week 3

Session 1

17.5 min.

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 1 minute. Walk 1.5 minutes. Do this 3 times. (7.5mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.5Km/h

Running Pace 8.0Km/h

Treadmill

Week 3

Session 2

20 min.

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 1 minute. Walk 1.5 minutes. Do this 4 times. (10mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.5Km/h

Running Pace 8.0Km/h

Treadmill

Week 3

Session 3

22.5 min.

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 1 minute. Walk 1.5 minutes. Do this 5 times. (12.5mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.5Km/h

Running Pace 8.0Km/h

Treadmill

Week 3

Session 1

25 min.

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 1 minute. Walk 1.5 minutes. Do this 6 times. (15mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.5Km/h

Running Pace 8.0Km/h

Treadmill

Week 4

Session 2

22.5 min.

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 1 minute. Walk 1.5 minutes. Do this 7 times. (17.5mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.5Km/h

Running Pace 8.0Km/h

Treadmill

Week 3

Session 3

22.5 min.

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 1 minute. Walk 1.5 minutes. Do this 8 times. (20mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.5Km/h

Running Pace 8.0Km/h

The Couch to 5K


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Nice set up , did you see the car deadlift comp I posted at Zeus in march ? A female friend (single) is gonna POP over to so if your watching or taking part she might just cheer you on


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> Nice set up , did you see the car deadlift comp I posted at Zeus in march ? A female friend (single) is gonna POP over to so if your watching or taking part she might just cheer you on


Tracey ?

Where's this car deadlift post ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Not tracey she's a nutter , its on my fb page .


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Was going to say your run this morning looked like the couch to 5k plan. Good luck mate.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

looks like a good plan, careful you don't over train though as mixing cardio and weights can be a fine balancing act...


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tass get on the comp. I think you would suprise everyone and yourself. How you looking forward to the MRi ?

They are propper noisy.

It sounds pretty much like this


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> Not tracey she's a nutter , its on my fb page .


Ah I see...I've already tried hitting that...Shot down in flames :blowme: :thumbdown:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Tass get on the comp. I think you would suprise everyone and yourself. How you looking forward to the MRi ?
> 
> They are propper noisy.


Get a bit claustrophobic, although I do like tight spaces usually


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Ah I see...I've already tried hitting that...Shot down in flames :blowme: :thumbdown:


Lol mate you were as subtle as the kiddie catcher on chitty chitty bang bang , 2months to get your deadlift up and impress her


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Get a bit claustrophobic, although I do like tight spaces usually


When i went for my first one i got real anxious. I had read things about people freaking out in them etc etc its all crap as you lay on a table. Go inside a big polo mint that you can see out the otherside and listen to dutch techno for 10-20 mins whilst you fall asleep. You come out. Lift you legs of the table and flash abit of ball bag to the nurses, get dressed and go home


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Actually looked through ewens fb friend to see if i could guess who it is !!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Actually looked through ewens fb friend to see if i could guess who it is !!


She commented on the comp link on my timeline


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Go for it tass, Guess being a dirty alpha gear head like yourself has plenty of advantages then !!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> Lol mate you were as subtle as the kiddie catcher on chitty chitty bang bang , 2months to get your deadlift up and impress her


PMSL...I ain't no kiddie fiddler.

Think I asked if she was single, she said not looking for anything at mo, I never spoke to her again..Haha smoooooooooth


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Smooth as sand paper , you gonna compete then ? I'll pm Chris see when the frame is ready to train on


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> Smooth as sand paper , you gonna compete then ? I'll pm Chris see when the frame is ready to train on


What's the weight?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Thursday 2**nd** February, 2012*

*Squats*

*Warmup Sets*

1x10 20Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x3 70Kg

1x2 90Kg

*Work Sets *

3x5 110Kg - 5Kg increase

*Pendlay Row*

*Warmup Sets*

1x10 40Kg

1x5 50Kg

1x3 60Kg

1x2 70Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 87.5Kg - 2.5Kg increase

*Grip Work*

Hanging holds - wide grip pull up suicide 15 secs

Close Hammer grip pull up 20 secs

Wide Hammer grip pull up 15 secs

Static bar holds

100Kg 23 secs

120Kg 13 secs

120Kg 8 secs

*18" Rack Pulls*

2x5 90Kg

*Notes*

Never done rack pulls before, so just set it up light to see how it felt.

I must have had the bar out of balance coz the weights fell off one side then the other (the way they do) and smashed the big mirror in my gym. Oops !!!!!

Must remember to use clips


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> What's the weight?


Depends what car they use mate ill find out , its for charity anyway .


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice rows tass. Your upper back is getting strong. Grip work try pinch plate holds. Grab 2 plates 10's to start with and hold them together as long as you can !!

Wheres the mirror clip ?


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Tassotti said:


> Never done rack pulls before, so just set it up light to see how it felt.
> 
> I must have had the bar out of balance coz the weights fell off one side then the other (the way they do) and smashed the big mirror in my gym. Oops !!!!!
> 
> Must remember to use clips


hopefully not 7 years bad luck - at least it didn't smack you in the head..


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i love your cum face tass XX lol


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Ohhh grip work someones building up to a strongman comp


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good stuff Tass. You seem to be well into it now:thumbup1: You're in a good place so be sure to stay there. Get stuck into the comp!! :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

we want vids from the comp btw..


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Whoa ! Hold Up everyone !

You all have me entered for this comp already !

If I can't even pull it once, there is no way I'm entering.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Rykard said:


> we want vids from the comp btw..


Ah, there's the rub !

I'm the cameraman


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Nice rows tass. Your upper back is getting strong. Grip work try pinch plate holds. Grab 2 plates 10's to start with and hold them together as long as you can !!
> 
> Wheres the mirror clip ?


I was going to do plate pinches, but tried rack pulls instead. Wish I'd gone for the pinches now..Took ages clearing up all the glass :cursing:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Whoa ! Hold Up everyone !
> 
> You all have me entered for this comp already !
> 
> If I can't even pull it once, there is no way I'm entering.


You can. You can. 5 at least. Now. Without breaking sweat. I have faith in you.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mingster said:


> You can. You can. 5 at least. Now. Without breaking sweat. I have faith in you.


8 easy I reckon !

Is it just me or have the like counts disappeared under the avi


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> 8 easy I reckon !
> 
> Is it just me or have the like counts disappeared under the avi


Fcuk me you're right. What am I to do without my beautiful likes cache? I feel unloved already....


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

solid squatting fella

good to see grip work in there aswell, can never have to strong a grip


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> solid squatting fella
> 
> good to see grip work in there aswell, can never have to strong a grip


If you look closely at that grip work, you will see how pathetic my grip is...


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> If you look closely at that grip work, you will see how pathetic my grip is...


will only get better than mate if your training it

nice work


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Fcuk me you're right. What am I to do without my beautiful likes cache? I feel unloved already....


I was getting close to a 1:1 ratio ...Wanna see them back


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Tassotti said:


>


Does my belt look in the right position ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

belt looks about right .


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Tass, How long have you been doing bent over rows, I'd personally de- load abit looked like your form went slightly on the last few sets on the rows. Great squatting though looked easy and nice and deep knee's kept out, nice straight back good stuff. I should try wraps must help abit, plus my knees are bad so I should wear them.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Good stuff Tass. You seem to be well into it now:thumbup1: You're in a good place so be sure to stay there. Get stuck into the comp!! :bounce: :bounce:


Fight back to strength? Half the battle is getting started, you seem to be on a roll now just keep it coming! Great vids too :thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Tass, How long have you been doing bent over rows, I'd personally de- load abit looked like your form went slightly on the last few sets on the rows. Great squatting though looked easy and nice and deep knee's kept out, nice straight back good stuff. I should try wraps must help abit, plus my knees are bad so I should wear them.


What was wrong with the row technique?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> Fight back to strength? Half the battle is getting started, you seem to be on a roll now just keep it coming! Great vids too :thumbup1:


Cheers Ben. The 'Fight back to strength' refers to my pressing strength due to a fcuked shoulder


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> What was wrong with the row technique?


X 2 ??

Looked spot to me , just fcukin heavy lol... good work tassles X


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> X 2 ??
> 
> Looked spot to me , just fcukin heavy lol... good work tassles X


Tassles hang from strippers nipples :thumb:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Tassles hang from strippers nipples :thumb:


My vision exactly lol X


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Friday 3**rd** February, 2012*

Treadmill

Week 1

Session 2

22 min.

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 1 minute. Walk 3 minutes. Do this 3 times. (12 mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.5Km/h

Running Pace 8.0Km/h


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> What was wrong with the row technique?


i await with baited breath to hear the correct technique on these ......


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

ewen said:


> i await with baited breath to hear the correct technique on these ......


The tension is unbearable....


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

With the grip i would try statically holding weight with your hand as open as you can so even a small 1-2kg plate on a dumbell with a 10 on the other end. Works great or get ewen to send you the heavy gripper i sent him !!

Actually !!! i have a 250 heavy gripper if you want it ?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> *Friday 3**rd** February, 2012*
> 
> Treadmill
> 
> ...


Nice :thumbup1:

I have also just started to try and run on a treadmill.

From what I understand you are best to change your incline from 0 to 1 or 2 for now

http://www.rodrigoborges.com/pdf/avaliacao_03.pdf


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Nice :thumbup1:
> 
> I have also just started to try and run on a treadmill.
> 
> ...


It's hard enough already...Maybe do that when I'm a bit fitter. How you getting on with the 10K plan? Thought that was a bit ambitious for me so doing the couch to 5K


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> It's hard enough already...Maybe do that when I'm a bit fitter. How you getting on with the 10K plan? Thought that was a bit ambitious for me so doing the couch to 5K


Tass that calorie counter you use mate what is it and is it a free application bro ???


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Tass that calorie counter you use mate what is it and is it a free application bro ???


www.foodfocus.co.uk

It's free


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> www.foodfocus.co.uk
> 
> It's free


How many times have you posted that now !!

Do a thread for it as its quite popular, I still cant be assed counting cals. If i am hungry i will eat if not i wont. its all a bit to much like homework !! but then thats prob why i have put on more fat than i should have


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> How many times have you posted that now !!
> 
> Do a thread for it as its quite popular, I still cant be assed counting cals. If i am hungry i will eat if not i wont. its all a bit to much like homework !! but then thats prob why i have put on more fat than i should have


Haha..A few times now..

I find if I don't have a plan for the day, my eating get's out of control


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Haha..A few times now..
> 
> I find if I don't have a plan for the day, my eating get's out of control


I just eat whats in the house and that tends to be eggs, oats , milk and a few other bits


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Haha..A few times now..
> 
> I find if I don't have a plan for the day, my eating get's out of control


Same here!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Saw the physio again today (the good one)

He did his thang and put it back in place. To keep it in place, he taped me up


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> I find if I don't have a plan for the day, my eating get's out of control


I have a plan,then eat some more of late


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Saw the physio again today (the good one)
> 
> He did his thang and put it back in place. To keep it in place, he taped me up
> 
> ...


Duct tape fix's everything !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

switch said:


> Duct tape fix's everything !


Yeah I feel like a smashed headlight


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

the tape is to allow the tissue to be pulled off the muscle and let the blood flow around the treated area beter, just in case you were wondering , and lets the oxidents leave through the system easier !!!


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> the tape is to allow the tissue to be pulled off the muscle and let the blood flow around the treated area beter, just in case you were wondering , and lets the oxidents leave through the system easier !!!


Should work on the foreskin then


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

switch said:


> Should work on the foreskin then


are you saying tass is a foreskin ??? that cant be a nice thing for him to read lol !!!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> It's hard enough already...Maybe do that when I'm a bit fitter. How you getting on with the 10K plan? Thought that was a bit ambitious for me so doing the couch to 5K


Getting there slowly, I have had one fail already but feel like I am progressing. Still hate running though!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

tass buddy 

looks like the equipment at mom will be gtg for next weekend so save a drive down to zeus if you and switch are up for a light session at mom sat ? ill double check its gtg first though .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> tass buddy
> 
> looks like the equipment at mom will be gtg for next weekend so save a drive down to zeus if you and switch are up for a light session at mom sat ? ill double check its gtg first though .


I'll have a word...I wanna deadlift that truck and harness pull the fire-engine


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> I'll have a word...I wanna deadlift that truck and harness pull the fire-engine


I wanna see that


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Just back from MRI

Here's my experience.

Woke up late, so quick shower, put motorbike gear on and hit the road. Hospital is about 7 miles away and through a couple of small villages where the traffic gets really backed up.

On bike, so zoom past the lot no probs. Get there with about 15 mins to spare.

Get in the reception area and there is a blue book explaining the procedure and contains music choices (what is this, karaoke?) So select Pink Floyd as music. Thought it would be relaxing and I'd just fall asleep.

After a few minutes they call me in. I take off my shoes and motorbike gear and leave them in the changing room.

I enter the scanning room and am faced with this contraption



I'm thinking, ok don't like the look of that. (I have had claustrophobia in the past)

I get on the bed and under a bit that goes over my massive shoulders (just fit under it)

The bloke tells me to put my palm facing up. Can just get it into this position but can't really keep it there, so he shoves a weight on my hand to hold it there. It's a bit uncomfortable but no pain. He also puts headphones on me and puts this rubber ball thing on my chest which I squeeze in an emergency and I want to get out.

He starts to edge the bed into the scanning machine. The bed stops when my shoulders hit the fooking thing. Oops, don't think I'm gonna fit. So I squeeze a bit and he edges it in.

First bit of scan starts and it's not too bad. The machine bangs and crashes away as Pink Floyd (Momentary Lapse of Reason) starts playing in the headphones. I have my eyes closed and pretend I'm in bed going to sleep.

All the noise stops and I hear the feller asking if I'm all right. I say 'yeah' coz I'm hard and that. and he says 'ok, next scan' The bed edges a bit further in. I swear this thing is getting tighter and I start to get a bit anxious. More banging and a bit more Floyd starts. Can't really hear the music over the loudness of the machine. After a few minutes, my body decides it can't stay anxious anymore and I let out a huge breath and 'relax' once again

This whole paragraph above is repeated again, until I hear the feller say, 'Right last scan coming up. Will last about 5 mins' Again, the machine edges further into the abyss. I literally cannot move a single muscle as I am jammed into this thing. I am glad that this is the last part but then start thinking about exiting the machine. I start imagining my arms tearing themselves backwards and me getting stuck completely in this thing. Fear and panic start to set in. I'm doing my best mentally to battle this and I start deep breathing to combat the anxiety. 5 mins seems like an eternity. My heart is racing. Think I'm gonna puke. Start to think about the emergency rubber ball on my chest and squeezing it to get the fcuk out of there. Realise I can't actually move and couldn't reach the thing! ****! Just as the feller says 'That's it' Moves the bed out quickly and before I know it I'm out in the real world again.

The blokey says to me 'I didn't think you were going to make that last one'

I'm thinking 'How the fcuk does he know how I am feeling' but realise he must hear my breathing.

I thank him and exit the scanning room saying out loud 'That was horrible! Horrible!' as I passed the next victim waiting his turn.

Phew !


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I would love to give words of encouragement and praise but all I am truley thinking is rather you than me


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

LOL. I've had three of these scans and they don't get any easier so I can emphasise totally with you mate. The last two I had my head strapped into a box-type thing to stop my head moving and that wasn't nice at all. Never had the music choices mind. First time there was nothing but the submarine noises, second and third I had Real Radio....


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I've never really thought about them like that but I can imagine the feeling! How long for results/diagnosis mate?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> I've never really thought about them like that but I can imagine the feeling! How long for results/diagnosis mate?


They should send results to my doc by mid-week. I need to make an appointment with my doc to see them


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

How annoying, they could have just showed you probably! Heres hoping it's something straightforward and easily rectified!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> How annoying, they could have just showed you probably! Heres hoping it's something straightforward and easily rectified!


To be honest, I don't think it will show anything. I needed this scan 9 months ago when I first saw the doc. It's pretty much healed now anyway, but as I managed to get a scan I thought Id use it.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> To be honest, I don't think it will show anything. I needed this scan 9 months ago when I first saw the doc. It's pretty much healed now anyway, but as I managed to get a scan I thought Id use it.


crossed fingers that is the case, I'm sure it will be given things have improved


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

wishing you loads of luck with it mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i put my name down for that comp mate (ONLY THE STRONG WILL SURVIVE) , i also put your name down provisionally


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> i put my name down for that comp mate (ONLY THE STRONG WILL SURVIVE) , i also put your name down provisionally


What the **** ?!?!?!?!

No way I'll be ready for that ! You donut !!!

Where did you put my name down ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> What the **** ?!?!?!?!
> 
> No way I'll be ready for that ! You donut !!!
> 
> Where did you put my name down ?


dont worry mate you be fine besides i only put your name down to film it not compete :lol:



nah i didnt put your name down mate lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> dont worry mate you be fine besides i only put your name down to film it not compete :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> nah i didnt put your name down mate lol


LOL dont do that to him ffs he will have a heart attack bro !!! rotten cnut


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Hahaha Fcuks sake.

I was looking on Sugdens to see if my name was down then, but forgot they won't let you become a member on Sugdens will they ? Lololololololol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> LOL dont do that to him ffs he will have a heart attack bro !!! rotten cnut


funny you should say that i had a random dream that tass died of a heart attack lastnight even more random was his girlfriend told me :lol:



Tassotti said:


> Hahaha Fcuks sake.
> 
> I was looking on Sugdens to see if my name was down then, but forgot they won't let you become a member on Sugdens will they ? Lololololololol


haha cnut , ive signed up mate just waiting for admin to approve then im gonna stalk you on there 

so take it your not up for it ?


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

I signed up to Sugdons on Thursday I see I am ahead of you Tass, Ewen I was speaking to the admins over there and they only let the handsome guys in m8, I did say you had a good personality though


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> funny you should say that i had a random dream that tass died of a heart attack lastnight even more random was his girlfriend told me :lol:
> 
> charming
> 
> ...


I'm down as spectator on sugdens


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

switch said:


> I signed up to Sugdons on Thursday I see I am ahead of you Tass, Ewen I was speaking to the admins over there and they only let the handsome guys in m8, I did say you had a good personality though


Ahead of me?

Plus lol up yours Ewen


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

pair of cnuts :lol:

signed up tonight different email .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> pair of cnuts :lol:
> 
> signed up tonight different email .


I've pm'd admin. Told them you're a paedo and to not let you in


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> I've pm'd admin. Told them you're a paedo and to not let you in


yeah cheers then .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Sex case, sex case


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Sex case, sex case


you ever been raped :surrender:


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

ewen said:


> you ever been raped :surrender:


There's an offer Tass !


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi Tass, Hope your results are good news mate!

I check that link you use www.foodfocus.com, and apparently I'm overweight which I think is bull****!

Apparently my calorie intake should be about 3600 calories and my BMI is 26.1 which I also don't agree with.


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Hi Tass, Hope your results are good news mate!
> 
> I check that link you use www.foodfocus.com, and apparently I'm overweight which I think is bull****!
> 
> Apparently my calorie intake should be about 3600 calories and my BMI is 26.1 which I also don't agree with.


Tass is that what you use ?

Is it free to use or does it cost ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

switch said:


> Tass is that what you use ?
> 
> Is it free to use or does it cost ?


Actually it's not. I use .co.uk


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Sunday 5th February, 2012*

Cardio tough today after night shift

Treadmill

Week 1

Session 3

26 min.

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 1 minute. Walk 3 minutes. Do this 4 times. (16 mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.0Km/h

Running Pace 8.0Km/h, 7.5Km/h on last minute run


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

No Lifting this week. Going to rest shoulder. Will still do cardio. Out


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

awesome tassotti just had a quick read through youv lost alot if BF% :thumb:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi Tass,

a rest will do you good. Make sure you hit the cardio though :thumbup1:


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

subbed.

keep up the great work chum.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for the support chaps


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

we're all there for each other... sh1t sounds like a love in :001_tt2:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Group hugz :wub:

:lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Good man getting the cardio in mate! The thing with cardio is its never a wasted or a depressing weak session like a tired lifting session as you are always burning kcals so its win win even if you feel like sh1t  Hows BW still rising abit with the peps?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Good man getting the cardio in mate! The thing with cardio is its never a wasted or a depressing weak session like a tired lifting session as you are always burning kcals so its win win even if you feel like sh1t  Hows BW still rising abit with the peps?


Back up to 20stone 2lbs. Yeah, it's the peps making me fatter. Nothing to do with the kebabs, apple crumble, choc bars, and double choc chip cookies. Definitely peps. Can't wait to finish them !


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Good work on the weight gain m8, all muscle right ?


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm annoyed for going through a 350g bag of extra hot dorritos earlier, blamed it on the woman for not slinging them away like I told her to :whistling:

Just a thought, have you got room to swing one of these










may get a bit of extra blood circulating through the shoulder?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Tonight's (Monday) Diet


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

as long as you keep driving forward tass. dont let things get you down, dont let things become a time for excuses, your doing so well. in all aspects. just keep on driving brother. you have so many people here supporting you and knowing you can achieve..

When you look in that mirror today into your own eyes and tell yourself "aint no fcuker standing in your way" oh yeah i can see your pain face from here mate . get it fcukin on bro X


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Loving your MRI experiance tass. Its strange how it puts people on edge. I think its down to the fact you cant move !! Second time i optd for no music cause it was doing my head in having it mixed in off beat with dutch MRI techno !!

Hopefully some good will come out of it for you


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Tuesday 7th February, 2012*

Treadmill

Week 2

Session 1

19 min.

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 1 minute. Walk 2 minutes. Do this 3 times. (9 mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.0Km/h

Running Pace 8.0Km/h


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Dude container is here


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Good work sticking to those cals!


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

ewen said:


> Dude container is here


Did it fall of the back of a ferry ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

switch said:


> Did it fall of the back of a ferry ?
> 
> View attachment 74807


Fooking 'ell ..PMSL


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

switch said:


> Did it fall of the back of a ferry ?
> 
> View attachment 74807


come down mate have a look


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Bit of good news today.

Was expecting a very large tax bill for one of my companies, but got the accounts from my accountant and the corporation tax is a total of £39.47

Some very creative accounting going on here :rolleye:


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Bit of good news today.
> 
> Was expecting a very large tax bill for one of my companies, but got the accounts from my accountant and the bill is a total of £39.47
> 
> Some very creative accounting going on here :rolleye:


That's called 'Redknapping' !

Nice one m8.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

So off to Australia for 3 months


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Only up for a few hours today (hopefully)

Can't stop drinking coffee for some reason

Diet


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Fry up, love your style 

Please email me a plate full; I am starved.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

switch said:


> Fry up, love your style
> 
> Please email me a plate full; I am starved.


Went down a treat. It's a good bodybuilder's meal if you look hard enough.... :whistling:

You need to update your avi. That doesn't even look like you now...Fcuking lightweight


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Went down a treat. It's a good bodybuilder's meal if you look hard enough.... :whistling:
> 
> You need to update your avi. That doesn't even look like you now...Fcuking lightweight


I think your right, maybe I will to get a white vest and spill my breakfast down it 

I had to buy new Jeans AGAIN today - this dieting Lark is expensive.... Ill be in the 14 stones this week, anyway just eaten some food so off to throw up, see ya in a bit.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Change your username as well to Bulimic Bob


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Tass you going to Australia?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Ultra Soft said:


> Tass you going to Australia?


Thinking about it mate. Catch the end of the summer


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Thinking about it mate. Catch the end of the summer


Another luck S.O.B!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Thursday 9th February, 2012*

Treadmill

Week 2

Session 2

22 min.

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 1 minute. Walk 2 minutes. Do this 4 times. (12 mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.0Km/h

Running Pace 8.0Km/h



Diet


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

test


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

can someone click that link and tell me if you see a 531 spreadsheeeeeeeet please


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> can someone click that link and tell me if you see a 531 spreadsheeeeeeeet please


works mate .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> works mate .


Sweet. Gonna try an upload that mag to it


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

works for me too :whistling:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

it works fine tass, even the link to the writeup on bodybuilding.com works


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1M_iFRXMWqmRoFAJVtxlKNYTauL5wyu_prCKm-uPU3gk/edit


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

cant read it ?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Think its to low resolution. Can't zoom in on my phone & i have turned the pc off


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Y4ZTmLM2ak3M0f3PQ6foDw9pbZyQgFw_CWBZurPbwBs/edit


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Why place the scan in google doc. Why not just upload the jpg?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Why place the scan in google doc. Why not just upload the jpg?


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/strongman/166666-uk-strongest-woman-muscle-fitness-magazine.html


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Monday 13th February, 2012*

Had last week off the weights, but was supposed to keep up with the cardio. I did 2 of the three sessions, but it came to the weekend and I felt really crappy. Slept most of it. Crappy diet. So did the missing session today.

Couldn't complete it so will repeat on Wednesday. Missed the final 'Run 1 min, walk 2'

Treadmill

Week 2

Session 3

25 min.

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 1 minute. Walk 2 minutes. Do this 5 times. (15 mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.0Km/h

Running Pace 8.0Km/h


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> *Monday 13th February, 2012*
> 
> Had last week off the weights, but was supposed to keep up with the cardio. I did 2 of the three sessions, but it came to the weekend and I felt really crappy. Slept most of it. Crappy diet. So did the missing session today.


Hope your feeling better

to quote Meatloaf "2 out of 3 aint bad"


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Ha. When I had long hair, mofos called me Meatloaf !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Tuesday 14**th** February, 2012*

*Squats*

*Warmup Sets*

1x10 20Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x3 70Kg

1x2 90Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 112.5Kg - 2.5Kg increase

*Bench Press*

1x10 20Kg

1x5 30Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x3 50Kg

1x2 60Kg

1x1 70Kg

1x1 80Kg

*Pendlay Row*

*Warmup Sets*

1x10 40Kg

1x5 50Kg

1x3 60Kg

1x2 80Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 90Kg - 2.5Kg increase

*Cardio*

27 minute fast walk

*Notes*

Felt strong after my week off. Needed it.

Second set of squats I was all over the shop. Lost balance sideways, fell forward a bit, really uncomfortable set. Rushed the set up. Was due to that I think. 3rd set solid.

Was only going to bench 50Kg but shoulder felt okay, so decided to up it a bit and see what I could do. Unracking the higher weights and the descent felt heavy, but the ascent was easy.!?!?

Tomorrow will tell if I pushed too hard.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice session and nice t shirt mate:thumbup1:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Good going tass, The rows are coming on strong, your back must be getting wide now !!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice work mate, love the cumface at the end :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Nice session and nice t shirt mate:thumbup1:


I was going to wind Ewen up with it as he was having problems signing up to Sugdens, but he's managed to get membership now.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Good going tass, The rows are coming on strong, your back must be getting wide now !!


The whole of me is getting wide !

Progress Pics at the end of the week.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> I was going to wind Ewen up with it as he was having problems signing up to Sugdens, but he's managed to get membership now.


I sent a sh1tty email about one of my sign up attempts so now have two accounts lol although sweatynads nearly got banned on sat night :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> I sent a sh1tty email about one of my sign up attempts so now have two accounts lol although sweatynads nearly got banned on sat night :lol:


For the tourettes thing?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> For the tourettes thing?


Yeah mate I don't see a problem with plus when the dude sang crazy and shouted ass cheeeeeeeks I thought it was funny Haha .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> Yeah mate I don't see a problem with plus when the dude sang crazy and shouted ass cheeeeeeeks I thought it was funny Haha .


I dunno..I get you membership, then you go on the forum and insult and abuse all the regular members ?!?

Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrssssssssssssseeeeeeeeeee Chheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeks


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Here's my second set of squats from today. I was all over the shop. Rushed the setup and was off from the start


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Here's my second set of squats from today. I was all over the shop. Rushed the setup and was off from the start


your inventing exercises too !! Tassquats !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> your inventing exercises too !! Tassquats !


FcukedTassquats


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> Nice work mate, love the cumface at the end :lol:


Here's the sound to go with the face


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Here's the sound to go with the face


sounds like your doing an impression of a jet flying by !!


----------



## The Shredder (Jul 7, 2011)

Indeed you look like your rushing to get it done? racing someone in front of you? lol Go easy dude that's how you get hurt/injured with stuff like this. But by looking at your other vids you know how to squat your head must been out the game. how much was you squatting there?

Had a shift through most of your 46 pages and its impressive stuff mate well done. You can have "powerful" looking physic and be strong but you gotta up the reps a bit I see you don't go over 4/5 reps mostly besides when you go mad do sets of 20  how long rests do you have?

I think your idol should be someone like Matt Kroc he looks decent even when competing and had a "strong" look to him..Think he's trying to be a b/b now ... But was once the strongest 220lb guy out there.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

The Shredder said:


> Indeed you look like your rushing to get it done? racing someone in front of you? lol Go easy dude that's how you get hurt/injured with stuff like this. But by looking at your other vids you know how to squat your head must been out the game. how much was you squatting there?
> 
> Had a shift through most of your 46 pages and its impressive stuff mate well done. You can have "powerful" looking physic and be strong but you gotta up the reps a bit I see you don't go over 4/5 reps mostly besides when you go mad do sets of 20  how long rests do you have?
> 
> I think your idol should be someone like Matt Kroc he looks decent even when competing and had a "strong" look to him..Think he's trying to be a b/b now ... But was once the strongest 220lb guy out there.


My other 2 sets were solid. They usually are. Don't know what happened there. Felt off balance from the start. Should have re-racked it really and started again. 112.5Kg

Any reps over 5 is just cardio in my opinion.


----------



## The Shredder (Jul 7, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> My other 2 sets were solid. They usually are. Don't know what happened there. Felt off balance from the start. Should have re-racked it really and started again. 112.5Kg
> 
> Any reps over 5 is just cardio in my opinion.


Ok..

Cardio ?Jesus I thought I was bad with stuff like this .. 

"cardio is for mincers!"

"ab training? you ****"

My usual comments to a gym partner but at least i'm banging out 10 reps on the squats/deads and im literally huffing and puffing after.But I wouldn't consider it cardio...

We don't do power lifting but we go very heavy (compared to what we normally do ) sometimes so i guess we train a lil power lifting as well..For instance sometimes I'll bang out a little 140/150kg squat for 5 only after my intial sets of 90/100/110/120 etc (all atleast 10 reps) Same on bench... Same on everything's really besides silly things like biceps/triceps etc

Don't get me wrong its not EVERY week just if I feel like get heavy because its fun 

but try a little more reps..not even reps what your intensity like? there's guys in my gym doing for example 10kg more than me or even less thinking there double hard on some stuff but they sit down and have a chat for 5 mins in between sets...(literally 5 mins) so doesn't mean **** in my op.I Think intensity is important for growth and is the hardest thing to keep up esp when your not in the mood.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

At the moment I am training for strength. All the strength routines are based around 5 reps.

Plus, I don't enjoy training with more reps.

What is your reasoning for more reps? Hypertrophy ?


----------



## The Shredder (Jul 7, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> At the moment I am training for strength. All the strength routines are based around 5 reps.
> 
> Plus, I don't enjoy training with more reps.
> 
> What is your reasoning for more reps? Hypertrophy ?


Im not saying do reps of 20 only.. Forget what all the mags say and b/s like that.. If I went in the gym and did heavy of everything maxing out on 5 reps I wouldn't feel as much pump/muscle fatigue as doing 8-12 with shorter breaks..I think that goes for the majority of people. But then again I want to fatigue my muscle as much as possible as my goals are muscle gain but I do like to go a little heavy sometimes .. don't we all?

Maybe start off on squats with a 3x5 heavy then go into another 3x10 with legs a big closer together ( more strain on quads with less weight) instead of wide sumo/power lifting kinda squat.. Just mentioning this as I know the title of the hole thread is for POWER! But you mentioned you'd like to have a b/b thing going on abit


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I'd like to look like a bodybuilder, but training like one bores me to death. For me, there is no point in training if I'm not enjoying it.

Then again, Empire Boy looks awesome and all he does is 5x5 (not that he's on here anymore) so it is possible to look good and get strong at the same time.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> I'd like to look like a bodybuilder, but training like one bores me to death. For me, there is no point in training if I'm not enjoying it.
> 
> Then again, Empire Boy looks awesome and all he does is 5x5 (not that he's on here anymore) so it is possible to look good and get strong at the same time.


Theres alot of real strong powerful guys that look good


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> I'd like to look like a bodybuilder, but training like one bores me to death. For me, there is no point in training if I'm not enjoying it.
> 
> Then again, Empire Boy looks awesome and all he does is 5x5 (not that he's on here anymore) so it is possible to look good and get strong at the same time.


EB is a strong guy he only ever lifted for strength but had diet nailed and PED use was spot on , he did things by the book and had great results however he was in great shape years ago to so muscle memory plays a part .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> EB is a strong guy he only ever lifted for strength but had diet nailed and PED use was spot on , he did things by the book and had great results however he was in great shape years ago to so muscle memory plays a part .


So what you saying ? I'm always gonna look sh1t ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> So what you saying ? I'm always gonna look sh1t ?


im saying get your ass to mom friday night and lets squat mofo 

or come over sat morning for strongman ..

or both


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> im saying get your ass to mom friday night and* lets squat* mofo
> 
> or come over sat morning for strongman ..
> 
> or both


Do I have to do more than 5 ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Do I have to do more than 5 ?


only on top set you will go to near failure


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

More than 5 reps for squats? fck that :lol:

Yeah rerack next time mate if unsure though I do know whatya mean sometimes balance just aint quite there... Looks like you were sinking em abit quicker than usual maybe??


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Wednesday 15th February, 2012*

Early start today. Can't stay awake in evenings. Was in bed by 8 o'clock !

Fasted Cardio.

Repeated as couldn't complete last time.

Treadmill

Week 2

Session 3

25 min.

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 1 minute. Walk 2 minutes. Do this 5 times. (15 mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.0Km/h

Running Pace 8.0Km/h, 7.5,7 last 2 mins run


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I feel your pain mate I didn't manage to stick to my planned Treadmill workout this morning either


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I feel your pain mate I didn't manage to stick to my planned Treadmill workout this morning either


sounds like there's a bit of this going around ...


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

If there's such a thing as a treadmill specific anti-cardio virus, I've had it for years :blink:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I feel your pain mate I didn't manage to stick to my planned Treadmill workout this morning either


I completed it this morning. Last time I failed to complete it. I did have to reduce the speed for the last couple of mins though.

I'm sure my treadmill is faster than the one in the gym


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

That tread mill HiiT looks a bit tough mate, good on you


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Tassotti said:


> I completed it this morning. Last time I failed to complete it. I did have to reduce the speed for the last couple of mins though.
> 
> I'm sure my treadmill is faster than the one in the gym


one isn't in Km/h and one mp/h is it .....


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Faster belts but slower clock timers :cursing:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

expletive said:


> That tread mill HiiT looks a bit tough mate, good on you


Dunno bout HiiT. It's more like LiiT



Rykard said:


> one isn't in Km/h and one mp/h is it .....


Nah, it's only slightly different, but mine deffo feels a tiny bit faster..Makes a big difference at my fitness level.



BestBefore1989 said:


> Faster belts but slower clock timers :cursing:


Lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Had final session at physio today.

Saw the main man again. He didn't want to do anything as I wasn't in any pain. Told him that I needed the procedure he did last time one more time. He wasn't keen on doing it. He said it wasn't necessary. I start to get a little irate. I know how the fooking thing feels and that it needs doing again.

Eventually got the facker to do the procedure and all is now good.

Discharged !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

what you gonna do now ? will you find another man to massage you :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> what you gonna do now ? will you find another man to massage you :lol:


You offering big boy :wink:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> You offering big boy :wink:


yes friday night and sat morn lets do it


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> yes friday night and sat morn lets do it


You want to punish me !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> You want to punish me !


nooooooooo 

friday night is easy

3 sets of squats

75 reps of leg press

50 reps of ham curls

easy .

sat is event day im not sure which events til sat morning but its only as light or heavy as you want it to be


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Nothing for calves ?

How about 150 reps calf raises as well


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Nothing for calves ?
> 
> How about 150 reps calf raises as well


calves are for bodybuilders we want strength , besides event training will blast them lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

leg press is gay...Ham curls..FFS..do I need to wear a dress ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> leg press is gay...Ham curls..FFS..do I need to wear a dress ?


haha tell that to andy bolton :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> haha tell that to andy bolton :lol:


Does he wear a dress then?

He doesn't leg press or ham curl ! He deadlifts and that's it ! Nothing else, Nada


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Does he wear a dress then?
> 
> He doesn't leg press or ham curl ! He deadlifts and that's it ! Nothing else, Nada


he wears a singlet :whistling:

so your trying to get out of it ah i see not man enough hey ?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> he wears a singlet :whistling:
> 
> so your trying to get out of it ah i see not man enough hey ?


I need a singlet in leopard print !!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Thursday 16**th** February, 2012*

*Light Squats*

1x5 20Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x5 50Kg

1x5 60Kg

1x5 70Kg

*Overhead Press*

*Warmup Sets*

1x10 20Kg

1x5 22.5Kg

1x5 25Kg

1x5 27.5Kg

1x5 30Kg

1x5 35Kg

1x6 40Kg

*Deadlifts Technique Work*

*Warmup Sets*

1x10 40Kg

1x5 60Kg - Double Overhand

1x3 80Kg - Double Overhand

1x3 100Kg - Double Overhand

1x3 100Kg - Mixed Grip Left Under

1x2 100Kg - Mixed Grip Right Under

*Grip Work*

Hanging holds - wide grip pull up suicide 12 secs

Close Hammer grip pull up 14 secs

*Gripper 200*

3x10 L/R 2 secs reps

*Abdominals*

Crunches 3x10

Side Bends 3x10 20Kg

*Notes*

Deadlift Tech - Would appreciate some comments on these.

Mixed grip RH under feels extremely awkward and set up looks horrible. Think my back is rounded the whole time. Might be coz I'm fat. I think I need to raise hips and chest more.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice work Tass.

Your form on the deads looks ok to me, especially on the double overhand stuff. On the mixed it looks like you back is engaging a split second later for some reason. Any flaws in your technique will show more clearly when you are lifting closer to your max of course, but things look fine to me. Be interesting to see what others think....

Good stuff, mate. Keep it going.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lh under looks by far the better reps , rh makes it look like you dont want to do it .


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I take it the shoulder was ok on OHP mate? I find them more awkard to start from a rack for some reason, more comfortable 'clean'ing them up to my chest to start, think I've seen Ewen mention this too but can't remember if there was a reason or just personal preference?


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> I take it the shoulder was ok on OHP mate? I find them more awkard to start from a rack for some reason, more comfortable 'clean'ing them up to my chest to start, think I've seen Ewen mention this too but can't remember if there was a reason or just personal preference?


This feels a lot more comfortable and natural to me too.

Tass. Explain that grip work mate


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> I take it the shoulder was ok on OHP mate? I find them more awkard to start from a rack for some reason, more comfortable 'clean'ing them up to my chest to start, think I've seen Ewen mention this too but can't remember if there was a reason or just personal preference?


Shoulder was fine. Thanks for asking. My shoulder doesn't feel right but there's no pain anymore so I think it's always going to be that way. I probably look uncomfortable because I'm trying to get the bar in the base of my hands. When I clean it from the floor I have the bar at the front of my hands putting pressure on my wrists.

I should work on that next after perfecting deadlifts.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Ultra Soft said:


> This feels a lot more comfortable and natural to me too.
> 
> Tass. Explain that grip work mate


I do hanging holds on my pullup bar in the different positions



The green and grey thing you can see at the back is an ingenious device which sucks dust and bits off the floor.

I squeeze this gripper that I got from Retro-Mental in the retro-mental swop shop



I also do barbell holds but I didn't yesterday.I will also do plate pinches at some point as well.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I never clean the bar from the floor for ohp For obvious reasons but i guess momento would help as opposed to starting from dead I may start cleaning it in future to try it out


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I do like the cleaning in that it's a good warm up for deadlifts at the lower weights.

It's like the hanging cleans though for blowing out your @rse

Knackering


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I thought the green and grey thing was for cleaning?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I thought the green and grey thing was for cleaning?


LOL Very good


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

did that parcel get there yet?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> did that parcel get there yet?


No not yet bud

Man, I'll be beating them off with a barbell soon


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

LOL Live in hope


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> I do like the cleaning in that it's a good warm up for deadlifts at the lower weights.
> 
> It's like the hanging cleans though for blowing out your @rse
> 
> Knackering


Great for power though. am hoping to go from hanging clean to full clean then to deadlift would be my goal !!but i also like the idea of clean and press as i think its the fullest range of motion in one exercise. It is like cardio though !!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Friday 17th February, 2012*

Treadmill

Week 3

Session 1

17.5 min.

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 1 minute. Walk 1.5 minutes. Do this 3 times. (7.5mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.0Km/h

Running Pace 7.5Km/h


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Sorry I aint been in for a while Tass, like I said its been megabusy at work but we are finally getting on top of it!

Good to see your treadmills is being put to good use


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Up for tonight mate ?


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

there's an offer you can't refuse..


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> Up for tonight mate ?


No, I trained yesterday

Another time .............maybe


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

All foam rollered up. Man they are painful, but really good.

Gonna book a sports massage for next week. Get some pain off some beauty.

Gonna wear my new pheremone spray. She won't be able to resist me.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> did that parcel get there yet?


It's here...Nice one...Ive stacked up the condoms ready


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Saturday then


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> Saturday then


I want to lift a car


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

We need a car mate , mom is getting one for car walk and deadlift but its in pipeline .


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Has MOM got the strongman are set up yet Ewen


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

expletive said:


> Has MOM got the strongman are set up yet Ewen


yeah mate its in full swing although only on a saturday at present .


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm back mate. Cheers for the mention. How's the training going? I'm gonna catch up on your journal now!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Saturday 18th Feb 2012*Here are the horrendous progress pictures.I have gained weight, but I think lost a little bit of fat ?!? Maybe


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2012)

Most definitely dropped bf m8, massive difference between the 2 pics. The added weight will be muscle gain m8, the pics dont lie! Well in!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

fcuking hell tass you can clearly see the body fat drop well done mate .

underneath you can already see the muscles changing your body comp .

well done mate :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks guys..Nice boost there for me..I don't really see it.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Saturday 18**th** February, 2012*

*20 stone, 3.5 lbs*

*128.6 Kg*

*Squats*

*Warmup Sets*

1x5 20Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x5 70Kg

1x5 90Kg

1x5 125Kg - 5Kg increase

*Bench Press*

*Warmup Sets*

1x10 20Kg

1x5 30Kg

1x3 40Kg

1x2 45Kg

*Work Sets*

3x8 50Kg

*Pendlay Row*

*Warmup Sets*

1x10 40Kg

1x5 50Kg

1x3 60Kg

1x2 80Kg

*Work Sets*

2x5 92.5Kg - 2.5Kg increase

1x 130Kg Fail

*Notes*

Light on Bench. Felt heavy though. Shoulder pain has returned and been bad last couple of days. Knee pain has also returned. Stopped peps last Sunday. Looks like they just mask the pain and don't heal.

If pain continues, may go back on peps for a while. Maybe just before bed. Can't be @rsed pinning 3 times per day.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Thanks guys..Nice boost there for me..I don't really see it.


front double bi shot your lats are very much on show .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

im gonna neg you for that t shirt you **** .


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> *Saturday 18th Feb 2012*Here are the horrendous progress pictures.I have gained weight, but I think lost a little bit of fat ?!? Maybe
> View attachment 75706
> View attachment 75707
> View attachment 75708
> ...


Awesome mate you can see a big differnce in your overall muscle mass in the comparison pics, you can tell a mile off mate well done Tass.

Joe


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> Awesome mate you can see a big differnce in your overall muscle mass in the comparison pics, you can tell a mile off mate well done Tass.
> 
> Joe


Thanks Joe..That's three people to say they see a difference, so I'll take it. I honestly don't see it though...

Chuffed :thumb:


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Thanks Joe..That's three people to say they see a difference, so I'll take it. I honestly don't see it though...
> 
> Chuffed :thumb:


Big change looking at them pics, and I aint just saying that mate, your definately doing something right well in mate.

Joe


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

big change mate - pics don't lie.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Definite change for the better Tass. Well done, mate. Now some more of the same:thumb:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Really well done on the progress mate, those photos are testament to the hard word your putting in

Well done, Reps


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> Thanks guys..Nice boost there for me..I don't really see it.


I can clearly see you have lost body fat


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> *Saturday 18**th** February, 2012*
> 
> *20 stone, 3.5 lbs*
> 
> ...


Thats some good squatting :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thats some good squatting :thumb:


Cheers matey


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Great going Tass. Nice work on the videos.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Great progress on the photo update mate, the hard work is paying off for sure! :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

definitely lost fat mate and gained definition and muscle.

just goes to show that scale weight means fcuk all brother.. well done mate repped !!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Yep big difference mate welldone! Fck what the scales say youve defo dropped some bf and gained muscle for sure. Keep it up Tassles 

Nice squatting too 125 looked easy you seem to handle the weight on your back really well and the reps were lovely nice work mate


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks fellas for the nice positive comments. Means a lot to me.

@Wardy. Yeah, 125K for reps felt pretty comfortable weight-wise

What isn't comfortable yet is the belt. Still getting used to that.

Cant deadlift in it. Just can't breathe with it on.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Do you use a belt all the time? I've seen posts on here saying they hinder core strength while trading it off for extra support but thats only my limited understanding?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

@ben a belt shouldnt hinder your core strength as you are pushing your abs hard against the front of the belt and keeping core tight throughout. Besides hearing peoples horror stories about slipping disks without a belt and being out for 6 months is enough reason for me!

Tass have you got the belt on the widest setting for deadlifts? it only needs to be loosely on.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> @ben a belt shouldnt hinder your core strength as you are pushing your abs hard against the front of the belt and keeping core tight throughout. Besides hearing peoples horror stories about slipping disks without a belt and being out for 6 months is enough reason for me!
> 
> Tass have you got the belt on the widest setting for deadlifts? it only needs to be loosely on.


Maybe, dunno, it's a poxy velcro thing. I'll try again. Gotta lose two more inches of girth and I will thern get strengthshop lever I think, or maybe double prong.

@ben, I only use the belt for the heavy sets. Confidence thing really as I was getting a few back twinges. That's also the reason I've been looking at my deadlift form recently as well


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Monday 20**th** February, 2012*

*Cardio & Abdominals*

*Treadmill*

Week 3

Session 2

20 min.

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 1 minute. Walk 1.5 minutes. Do this 4 times. (10mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.0Km/h

Running Pace 7.5Km/h

*Captains Chair*

2x8 BW

*Decline Crunch*

1x10 BW

*Twist Crunch*

1x10 L/R BW

*Side Bends*

2x10 L/R 20Kg


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Maybe, dunno, it's a poxy velcro thing. I'll try again. Gotta lose two more inches of girth and I will thern get strengthshop lever I think, or maybe double prong.


Oh yeah the velcro belt I forgot :lol: just slip it on loose mate if its too tight like ya say it suffocates ya and you cant set up properly! Be sweet when you can get a nice strengthshop belt though thats a nice lil bit of extra motivation forya to loose a few more inches around the waistline so you can ditch the velcro


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thinking about those lever belts, I think you can only have it on one setting, so you wouldn't be able to adjust it for deads and squats ? Well you would but it would be a pain in the proverbial

This beauty goes up to 50 inches. I might get it

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/powerlifting/powerlifting-belts/strengthshop-13mm-double-prong-buckle-belt.html

Thoughts homofos


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Lever belt have several holes to move the lever .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> Lever belt have several holes to move the lever .


How does that work though..Don't you need a spanner to move the fecker


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Two small ish flat head screws hold a plate on rear and lever mechanical on front , unscrew move screw done


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Don't really wanna be screwing mid-workout. Like I said, pain in the proverbial


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Buy two belts , although the 2-3 min rest between exercises is more than enough for screwing


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Is that 2 prong belt no good ?

It's just that the lever belts are for anorexic fcukers. :lol:

Only go up to 48" or something

Just re-measured and I'm 52" so gained 2 inches over the past week. WTF?

Girthmaster


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

2 prong are good but hard to get tight .

Girthed right up .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Right, gonna fast for 24 hours, run and sit is a sauna, and lose 4 inches off my girth and buy a lever belt. Is 10mm enough or 13mm ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

10is fine mines 13


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Right, gonna fast for 24 hours, run and sit is a sauna, and lose 4 inches off my girth and buy a lever belt. Is 10mm enough or 13mm ?


o that sounds really tough!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> o that sounds really tough!


Gotta be done hun


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Gotta be done hun


but will you not pile on pounds after?

is there no such thing as like a wee extension you know that would fit between the belt untill you get down a bit further? which im sure you will do in no time


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

That's a good idea lovely , buy the lever and a length of thick leather then cut to size .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> but will you not pile on pounds after?
> 
> is there no such thing as like a wee extension you know that would fit between the belt untill you get down a bit further? which im sure you will do in no time


 :lol: :lol:

I could get a spare belt for my treadmill and use that as the 'wee extension' LMFAO


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Hmm, might be a business idea here. Lever belts for the 'well-insulated'


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I have some cask belts around someplace that i used,you know they put em around oak barrels like us !


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I've got a two prong belt Tass and it works fine. They do take a bit of breaking in so you can adjust and tighten them properly though.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mingster said:


> I've got a two prong belt Tass and it works fine. They do take a bit of breaking in so you can adjust and tighten them properly though.


10mm or 13mm ?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

10mm.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

13mm


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

LOL


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

The rows and deads are paying off then !!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> The rows and deads are paying off then !!


I spose. I've only really trained back and legs for months and months now.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Just keep doing what you are doing mate, I'd say the 'incentive' of getting into the belt is more appealing idea than the fasting/running/sauna! Don't want to be seeing posts that you passed out and banged your head on your way down...

You've just built up muscle underneath as we all know you can't turn fat into muscle  it will shift eventually and you'll be able to get your belt on, then a few months later you'll be going down a notch or having to fork out on another one!...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah, see this is why I haven't bought an expensive belt yet. I will be down to 32" in a few months so will need to buy 2 or 3 belts...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Tuesday 21**st** February, 2012*

*Squats*

1x10 20Kg

1x5 70Kg

1x3 90Kg

1x1 120Kg

1x1 150Kg

1x1 160Kg - 10Kg PB

*Overhead Press*

1x10 20Kg

1x5 22.5Kg

1x5 25Kg

1x5 27.5Kg

1x5 30Kg

1x5 32.5Kg

*Deadlifts*

1x10 40Kg

1x5 60Kg

1x5 80Kg

1x2 110Kg

1x5 130Kg - straps

*Notes*

Squat PB felt heavy but went up easy enough. Thought about doubling it, then thought better off it.

Deads - Tightened up form, felt much better. Belt popped off during one of the sets. Fcuking thing !! Finding it really hard going repping deads.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Well done .


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Nice work on the pb mate. Wish I could squat that number!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

LeBigMac said:


> Nice work on the pb mate. Wish I could squat that number!


You can... What is your current 1RM


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Not to sure now. I've hit 145 before Christmas. But not gone all out since. Hardest I've gone is 140x5


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

140x5

You've easy got a 160 in you mate, maybe a bit more


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Maybe your right. 5x0.034+1x140=163.8kg. (repsx0.034+1xweight=1RM).....more than likly a mental thing!

Anyway 160kg squat is a great weight to be doing matey. Well done.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Good squats :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Well done on your Squats PB


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

You've only gone and sh.it all over my squat pb now aintya :cursing: More in tank too and nice depth good lift cnuto 

The belt pinging off during deads cracked me right up!! Form did look better only thing I'd say Tass if your deadlifting with shorts its holding you back from really trying to drive it up shins (unless you're ard cnut and go away with bone showing) so stick some trackies/long socks on might help you...only a suggestion mind


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

?? You've squatted more than that haven't you ?

I keep the bar 2.7mm from my shins


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> ?? You've squatted more than that haven't you ?
> 
> I keep the bar 2.7mm from my shins


Now you're just rubbin it in :lol: Nah I managed 155 in comp you saw my attempt at 160 it wasn't pretty!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Now you're just rubbin it in :lol: Nah I managed 155 in comp you saw my attempt at 160 it wasn't pretty!!


Oh yeah.. You'd have got that on a different day. You didn't look strong that day. You think it was due to the sh1tty diet I put you on? Been feeling guilty about that


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Oh yeah.. You'd have got that on a different day. You didn't look strong that day. You think it was due to the sh1tty diet I put you on? Been feeling guilty about that


Haha no excuses (I make enough as it is) just gotta work harder to catch you up now :no:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Haha no excuses (I make enough as it is) just gotta work harder to catch you up now :no:


Yeah, don't wanna rub it in, but I could have doubled that quite easily. With a little bit of effort, I could have tripled it :whistling:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Yeah, don't wanna rub it in, but I could have doubled that quite easily. With a little bit of effort, I could have tripled it :whistling:


With a little bit of effort you woulda fallen on a heap on the floor tryin triple it and have it on camera for youve been framed :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

dude just seen your upload  brilliant stuff mate cheers :thumb:

btw just watched your vid again on prev page and you look like you lost bodyfat .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> dude just seen your upload  brilliant stuff mate cheers :thumb:
> 
> btw just watched your vid again on prev page and you look like you lost bodyfat .


No worries..Didn't put it anywhere. Thought I'd let you decide.

I think the belt is holding in lots of bodyfat


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> No worries..Didn't put it anywhere. Thought I'd let you decide.
> 
> I think the belt is holding in lots of bodyfat


i`ll link to my journo in a min with my log entry .

i dunno if its the black t-shirt but you defo look more like a lifter , barrel chested and broad shoulders .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> i`ll link to my journo in a min with my log entry .
> 
> i dunno if its the black t-shirt but you defo look more like a lifter , barrel chested and broad shoulders .


Thanks Ewe


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Well done on the pb mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

great PB - makes my efforts look pathetic...


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Great squat mate! And defo lost body fat as well!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for the VM 

I'll get on a 'spree' at some point to build that ratio back up :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Wednesday 22nd February, 2012*

*Treadmill*

Week 3

Session 3

22.5 min.

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 1 minute. Walk 1.5 minutes. Do this 5 times. (12.5mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.0Km/h

Running Pace 7.5Km/h


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> *Tuesday 21**st** February, 2012*
> 
> *Squats*
> 
> ...


Well done Tass going really well pal.

Jir

---

I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.384179,-2.520392


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> Well done Tass going really well pal.
> 
> Jir
> 
> ...


Thanks Joe


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

This must be my One Year Anniversary today.

Gone Gold Baby Yeah

I started my original journal on 8th March. I'm gonna do a progress report on my weights lifted on that day. See how far I've come (or not)

Out homos


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> This must be my One Year Anniversary today.
> 
> Gone Gold Baby Yeah
> 
> ...


Gold :beer:

It'll be good to see the difference on the lifts mate


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

hope they've not gone down too much lol :001_tt2:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I hope that's a protein shake Roidy.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

congratz on the gold


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

how do you get to gold?


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Wicked squat m8  well done


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Thursday 23rd February, 2012*

*
*

*
*Just had appointment with the specialist/surgeon

They have the results of my MRI scan. I have subacromial impingement.

My rotator cuff tendons are wearing away on the bone.



I need an keyhole surgery to cut away part of the bone so that the tendon can move freely.






I am out for up to 6 months.

It's been emotional

Bye


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Well at least you have the answer, and something that's fixable ... and six months will pass soon enough .. just don't give up the cardio and the diet


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

fcuk mate, thats bad news


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

could u buy one of these and continue squatting but nothing else??

http://www.gymequipment.uk.com/store/item/3408h/Special_Bars/Safety_Squat_Bar.html


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Sorry to hear this....6 months will pass but it's what you do to pass the time.....hope you can work around it some how.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

6 months is nothing mate. You'll be back, a super improved version of how you are now only with a big bench and OHP to go with the squat and dead. I had over 6 months off when I did my discs and I got back into it and you can too if you keep the faith, mate. Your strength will be back quickly as you have already broken the mental shackles holding you back and you will have muscle memory working in your favour.

This time next year grown strongmen will be quaking at the very mention of your name:thumb:


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Sh1t. Sorry to hear that mate. I know how hard you have been working. I'm sure you will find a way to work around it.

Good luck!


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Thats bad news mate, what can I say, I really feel for you, I have a back injury at the moment and I know what it feels like to be held back, maybe just try to cut or something with plenty of cardio, you must have loads of muscle to expose now mate, you will be back in 6 months lean as fcuk and the strengh will be back in no time at all. good luck mate.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

damn - at least you now have an answer. Six months will fly by, just make sure you keep on top of your diet and cardio.

Can you work legs etc?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> *Thursday 23rd February, 2012*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Ouch mate!

still, at least now you know and can get it sorted once and for all

what doesnt kill you makes you stronger


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Mate don't let it get you down. Use this time to get super fit so that by the time you get round to lifting again you will be a lean machine will all the knowledge and muscle memory to make super quick gains. Just try and focus on how fired up and motivated you will be by the time you can lift again! Also when docs say 6 months it could well be 4 months just see how it goes. Keep smashing cardio and think of this as a perfect excuse to add more cardio in as you don't have to worry about it affecting you're strength workouts.

Also mate shoulder surgery aint be all and end all. My dad had keyhole surgery on his for arthritus in his 50s thought he would never lift again by time he came back lifting he was struggling with 40kg on the bench 6 months down the line he was back to what he was doing and now is benching more and with more comfort. His shoulder is a lot better after the surgery he had.

Keep ya chin up fella


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

smolov it is then .

ok so shoulder is bad but doubt it will get worse just means a few months of rehab on upper chain , no biggie .

you still got legs


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Right, so been a bit down the past couple of days. It's not just lifting to me. It's how I smash my demons.

Pulled myself together now and feel ok

Been giving some thought to this.

I considered getting a safety squat bar like Fatstuff linked to but I would have to do light squats as any weight is going to put unnecessary pressure on the tendon.

Even training legs doing leg press, extensions curls etc is going to affect the shoulder. As you get to the end of the rep range you are going to squeeze whatever it is you are holding on to which in turn will put stress through the shoulder.

I have decided to continue with the running and do abs and some bodyweight stuff, squats, lunges, calf raise. Drop all this body fat. Get lean and sexy.

The doc has said that there is a possibility that the rotator cuff tendon could be torn, but until they get in there they cant know for sure.

I am hoping that the peps I did strengthened the tendon enough to prevent too much damage.

I will restart the peps after surgery to give my healing the best chance possible. I will be benching 200Kg and pressing 150Kg log in no time.

I am not sure whether to continue with this journal as it's gonna be a bit boring. Hmm had a run, had a bit longer run. Whoopee Fcuking Do


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

keep updating mate so in a few months when your ready you can smash fcuk out of all your lifts in this log .


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

keep updating so we can keep you on the straight and narrow..

if you need some body weight stuff have a look at body weight culture..


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Keep at it Tass, can't let a little thing like this beat you

I had my knee rebuilt oct 2010, two ligaments and meniscus

Im happily smashing my legs to bits now in the gym

Time is all you have


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Keep it going mate so you have a record of how you got to 8% body fat and your first fitness mag cover shoot


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Friday 24th February, 2012*

*Treadmill*

Week 4

Session 1

25 min.

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 1 minute. Walk 1.5 minutes. Do this 6 times. (15mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.0Km/h

Running Pace 7.5Km/h


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> *Friday 24th February, 2012*
> 
> *Treadmill*
> 
> ...


****ing hell Tass you cnut. Your journal is getting bloody boring wow you went for a run. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Keep at it mate. Good to see your head is back in it. Looking forward to seeing the lean, sexy Tass (in a non gay way!)


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

no ****?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

LeBigMac said:


> ****ing hell Tass you cnut. Your journal is getting bloody boring wow you went for a run. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Keep at it mate. Good to see your head is back in it. Looking forward to seeing the lean, sexy Tass (in a non gay way!)


Hahha..Tomorrow I may thrill you all with a bike ride and maybe even a few crunches


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Sunday 26th February, 2012*

Hard going tonight. Final night shift of 5 so pretty exhausted. Needed a bit of rage help.

*Treadmill*

Week 4

Session 2

22.5 min.

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 1 minute. Walk 1.5 minutes. Do this 7 times. (17.5mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.0Km/h

Running Pace 7.5Km/h, Final minute 10Km/h


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

getting faster :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Nigh shift blues....Have some coming up myself at the end of March:sad:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Chin Up tass,

As Fatboy Ewen said, keep updating your blog then in a few months when your injury is fully recovered and you've lost all that excess bodyweight you'll be smashing PB's Don't let it get you down mate, It could be a sign your injury that you've been over training at times could it be?

But anyhow keep updating chin up and you'll be back to youself in NO time atall.

:thumb:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

****ing hell mate, just caught up with your journal and read about your op needed! That's bad but like people say its fixing the problem and there's light at the end of the tunnel, 6 months is nothing, lads on here run longer courses!! My advice would be what everyone else says and hit the cardio, come back lighter and leaner in 6 months and you'll find training easier when your fitter.

In the mean time try new things that you haven't bothered with before, you've already mentioned body weight things, this could develop into circuits or even cross fit. Running or cycling can be enjoying when youve got a goal, in 2009 I did lands end to John o groats cycle for charity, I lost size but was ripped and in good shape. Maybe you need to focus on a new goal or target, like a bike ride or a 10k run. This way you'll train as hard for that as you do your lifting, it will also take your mind of it. And when the shoulders right you'll come back stronger!

But definitely 100% keep your journal going, you encouraged me to keep mine going mate I need your inspiration!!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Keep up the journal mate, shoulder may not take as long as docs think with a bit of special help!

Keep up the cardio and work on the diet, try some new things out (don't know what to suggest though) or at least work on your grip with some hand grips, work your way up to a set of these http://ironmind-store.com/No4-Captains-of-Crush-Hand-Gripper/productinfo/1272/ and leave dents on oly bars


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Sitting at work scaring the crap out of myself

1 in 500 people wake up during surgery !!!!!!!!!



One case a woman was having her eye removed, woke up midway through. Felt everything but couldn't scream or move due to the paralysing drugs she had been given.

Man I am soooo looking forward to my operation.

Sh1T !!

Pacing


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

I'd be scared too






Hahahahahahahanaha


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Tassotti said:


> Sitting at work scaring the crap out of myself
> 
> 1 in 500 people wake up during surgery !!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


which means 499 don't !!! a lot better odds


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Sitting at work scaring the crap out of myself
> 
> 1 in 500 people wake up during surgery !!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Ok stop being a pussy!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

If its anything like that penis op you had it won't take long at all


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Wow Tass, have you had penis reduction surgery as well? I was sore for weeks after mine


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Hahaha...Oh man..It was like a car crash..Couldn't stop looking at these horror stories about anasthesic awareness.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Monday 27th February 2012*

*Weight *

19 St, 6.5lbs

Thats a loss of 11 pounds since last Saturday...Booooom !


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> *Monday 27th February 2012*
> 
> *Weight *
> 
> ...


Well done !


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Skinny bugger:thumbup1:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Sorry to hear your news tass

On the plus side you now join the injury club properly !!!!

6 months is feck all for the progress you will make after bit of a 1 step back 2 steps forward jobby, it will be hard for you but it will also test your mental abilitys. I use weights to stop me smoking copious amounts of weed like i used to which resulted in a massive addiction that was out of control. The time i had off in injury i used to research as you can never know enough. You have a plan, You have stuff you can do so not so much of a set back but more of a change in direction

I think your gonna be a reverse glen ross !!!!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I had one of these before http://www.orthogate.org/patient-education/shoulder/acromioclavicular-joint-separation.html type 3 collar bone flapping in the breeze due to hitting a kerb at about 80mph (lucky decent leathers/lid saved me).

Docs said I wouldn't be able to use it for 6 months.

Docs said I'd never be able to box again.

Docs said it would be 8 months + before I could lift weights.

About 4 months later I was dipping over 20kg and 75kg body weight and could do 10 x 3mins rounds on a heavy bag no sweat - had to re learn how to throw my right as it felt so alien after months of use.

Bottom line is Docs/nurses say 6 months/this that, thats for average,couch, potato, anaemic, lazy average Joe! Average Joe couldn't squat 60kg x 10 if he could manage 1 rep properly! Think how good it'll be pressing pain free when it's sorted as well!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> I had one of these before http://www.orthogate.org/patient-education/shoulder/acromioclavicular-joint-separation.html type 3 collar bone flapping in the breeze due to hitting a kerb at about 80mph (lucky decent leathers/lid saved me).
> 
> Docs said I wouldn't be able to use it for 6 months.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate !

Does it feel normal now ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Tuesday 28th Feb 2012*

Fasted Cardio

35min walk.

Took an elite ultimate weight loss stack today. On the walk, was out of breath and sweating loads. Really stimmy as well. Horrible !

*Diet*


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Cheers mate !
> 
> Does it feel normal now ?


It feels fine now, I could of had an op but refused it seeing as I had full range of movement and an op could have limited this. Also the op involved screwing a plate on one of the bones with a hook attached to hold the collar bone down, then this would all have to come out a few months after! Sod that!

It's the other cnut that plays me up now!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Wednesday 29th February 2012*

1 Stone gone in 10 days baby !

*Fasted Cardio*

Today was really tough going. At least I'm not getting shin splints anymore.

Week 1 of couch to 4K

Session 1

30 mins

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 1 minute. Walk 1.5 minutes. Do this 8 times. (20mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.0Km/h

Running Pace 7.5Km/h , Final min 10Km/h



*Diet*


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good going Tass well done !


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

1 Stone is a lot to loose in 10 days, Well done


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> 1 Stone is a lot to loose in 10 days


Not really when you're as fat as me.

I can strip it really fast with a bit of dedication. Unfortunately, this means I add it just as quickly when I'm not quite so dedicated.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Cracking effort there Tass, well done!


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

fantastic going Tass


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Well done skinny!! Couch to cover model!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Thursday 1st March 2012*

*Cardio*

1 hour fast walk

*Diet*



Hmmm interesting...........


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

A bit of leeway there mate....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mingster said:


> A bit of leeway there mate....


Extremes is where it's at for me


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Friday 2nd March 2012*

*
*

Week 1 of couch to 4K

Session 2

30 mins

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 1 minute. Walk 1.5 minutes. Do this 8 times. (20mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.0Km/h

Running Pace 7.5Km/h, Final minute 10.5Km/h


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Saturday 3rd March 2012*

Been in night mode for a couple of weeks now and my brain is pretty much mush.

Forgot to put the fish in with my veg for tonight's dinner, so had to share the turkey I had for lunch.

Minimal calories today.

No cardio..Totally exhausted now and need to get back in day mode to feel human again SOOOON


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh and just to let you all know

I ****ING HATE NIGHTS !!!!!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Don't think we ever guessed. LOL

That explains why your posting at 1am in the morning then. How is the shoulder tass? You had surgery on it yet?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Don't think we ever guessed. LOL
> 
> That explains why your posting at 1am in the morning then. How is the shoulder tass? You had surgery on it yet?


Not yet. It's still clicking away and a constant dull ache. Hurry up NHS !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Weight loss has stopped the last four days so time to shock the metabolism

Big ****-off fry up with 4 rounds of toast.

Fully shocked !!!

Back to chicken and veg


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Weight loss has stopped the last four days so time to shock the metabolism
> 
> Big ****-off fry up with 4 rounds of toast.
> 
> ...


 :lol: thats a shocker ..


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Tass may I be slightly personal what is your bodyweight at the moment?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Tass may I be slightly personal what is your bodyweight at the moment?


see post #866 :whistling:


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Tass so good to see you've not just curled up into a ball and given up. You will benefit so much from your increased level of fitness and fat loss when you get back into the weights. Your recovery time will be quicker too.

Nice work on the weight loss!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Monday 5th March 2012*

*Fasted Cardio*

Tough again this morning. Powered through it though. Sweating like a drug smuggler in Singapore airport.

Week 2

Session 1

31 mins

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 1.5 minute. Walk 2 minutes. Do this 6 times. (21mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Good to see your still doing your cardio- vascular work, as BigMac said you'll benefit massively from the weight loss keep up the hard work.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tass your adaptabilty is great. Looks like you have the strength but now you adding the conditioning. When that shoulders fixed your gonna fly through the weights

you should be proud that your still in the game


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Weight loss has stopped the last four days so time to shock the metabolism
> 
> Big ****-off fry up with 4 rounds of toast.
> 
> ...


Loving the excuse to have a fry up :lol:

Keep plugging away Tass just imagine getting those abs out in the summer


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

It's a refeed.....honestly....... :whistling: :lol:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Weight loss has stopped the last four days so time to shock the metabolism
> 
> Big ****-off fry up with 4 rounds of toast.
> 
> ...


I want a fry up now!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

You thought about varying your cardio at all instead of just all treadmill, personally I hate the treadmill!! I prefer other stuff, bike, cross trainer, rower etc.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> You thought about varying your cardio at all instead of just all treadmill, personally I hate the treadmill!! I prefer other stuff, bike, cross trainer, rower etc.


I know it might seem a long way off Tass but sprint training would be awesome work whilst waiting for shoulder to heal up (as long as it didn't aggrevate ya shoulder). Awesome explosive power and one of the few running activities that burns fat and builds muscle whilst also getting fit!

I'm going to add some in myself start off with 5 x 30m sprints and build up.

Heres a great article I was reading other day about it when you have time have a read 

http://www.simplyshredded.com/crank-it-up-sprinting-towards-single-digit-body-fat-percentages-with-high-intensity-training.html


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

there was a goof article on conditioning in the t-nation email today.

keep it up Tass


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Keep up the good work mate.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Well, one meal metabolism shocker turned into a 2 day junk binge. ****s sake !!

Cash & Carry today for 10Kg of chicken breasts

Have it !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

whats with the fcuking binge you cnut sort it out mate your better than that .


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Well, one meal metabolism shocker turned into a 2 day junk binge. ****s sake !!
> 
> Cash & Carry today for 10Kg of chicken breasts
> 
> ...


All the biggest men shop here and buy this!

It does have odour though before its old?!

Smaller guys with baboon butts don't go here!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Tass,

Keep up hard work mate with cardio,

You got to be more ruthless, because these binges will depending on what your eating will take more excercise than your doing, just 1 pack of crisps apparently takes about 2-3 mile walk to burn it off.

IT wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

You'll hate me for suggesting it but how bout 2 cardio sessions a day, keep the interval / HIIT session your doing now but do a steady low intensity one fasted, an slow jog on waking for example for half an hour. Just a suggestion but it prob won't take the time your weight sessions did anyway.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mikemull said:


> You'll hate me for suggesting it but how bout 2 cardio sessions a day, keep the interval / HIIT session your doing now but do a steady low intensity one fasted, an slow jog on waking for example for half an hour. Just a suggestion but it prob won't take the time your weight sessions did anyway.


its a good idea .

my mrs was told to do 2 45 min fast walks am/pm .


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> Cash & Carry today for 10Kg of chicken breasts
> 
> Have it !
> 
> ...


so whats for dinner Tass?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> so whats for dinner Tass?


veg curry


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I did actually intend on doing exactly that.

ie interval training and then a long walk later.

It hasn't worked out that way yet. I have, however, just serviced my bicycle, so will get out on that as well as the running.

Besides, I don't think I really need to lose more than a stone in 10 days. People on DNP are losing about the same.

Yeah I binged for 2 days. I was clean for 14 days before that.

It's an improvement on binging for 5 days and eating clean for 2.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I did actually intend on doing exactly that.
> 
> ie interval training and then a long walk later.
> 
> ...


Well said mate, I know you'll do it! A stone in 10 days is phenomenal!!


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

hey tass, i've put tabata details on my journal


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Thursday 8th March 2012*

Week 2

Session 2

31 mins

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 1.5 minute. Walk 2 minutes. Do this 6 times. (21mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Good Stuff Tass,

Keep it up fella, Think of all that weight you'll be shifting. :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Repped and then some!

Your an inspiration to many this is a feckin long read though-just finaly done it! :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Repped and then some!
> 
> Your an inspiration to many this is a feckin long read though-just finaly done it! :thumb:


Nice one for reading it all....Hopefully, it's quite entertaining with vids and stuff. It's gonna be boring for a while now though.

Thanks for the nice comments.

If you wanna read more, see my first journal

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/129190-old-fat-ex-alcoholic-newbie.html


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I will do that now!

I could not read every bit in that hour as i am stupid,but most and i saw plenty to show who you are buddy,thanks for pm and fr,done !


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2012)

Did you not feel rotten with loosing all that weight quick m8.

It hit me hard the last few days on the DNP, 1st 5 in 14 days, felt ill no energy. Couldnt have stayed on any longer, body was knackered, still dont feel 100% now.

Great loss tho m8, well done!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Dave said:


> Did you not feel rotten with loosing all that weight quick m8.
> 
> It hit me hard the last few days on the DNP, 1st 5 in 14 days, felt ill no energy. Couldnt have stayed on any longer, body was knackered, still dont feel 100% now.
> 
> Great loss tho m8, well done!


It's not losing weight quickly that's making you feel sh1t Dave. It's the DNP. I don't care what people say but that sh1t can NOT be good for you.

I reckon you could have lost a decent amount just with the low-carb diet you were on. When you are feeling better, give it a go. (That's if you want to lose anymore that is)

Did you add T3 at all when using the DNP ? From what I gather, DNP stops T4-T3 conversion. T3 gives you energy and also sorts out your metabolism.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I think i must be very old school as i don't think poisen is a good idea either!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Friday 9th March 2012*

*Fasted Cardio*

*Outdoor mountain biking*

Time 33 mins 37 seconds

Distance 4.87 miles

Max Speed 17.4 mph

Average Speed 8.6 mph

Felt good to get out in the fresh air. Cycling outdoors is so much harder than on the stationary bike, but much more fun.

*Diet*


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good stuff Tass. And I'm with you on DNP. Wouldn't touch the stuff myself:no:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Good stuff Tass. And I'm with you on DNP. Wouldn't touch the stuff myself:no:


I didn't say I wouldn't take it


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I didn't say I wouldn't take it
> View attachment 77405


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Actually, I wouldn't touch it.

I don't like any weight loss pills, or anything that messes with the heart.

Over the years, I have dropped untold amount of weight (and subsequently put it back on)

I know how to do it. Just not always good at implementing it.

Hill sprints till you puke baby !!!!!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

I agree with you mingster and Tass, I imagine fat loss pills, are fecking dangerous they must have alot of implications.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

From what I've heard about DNP sounds like coming off a speed binge or something fck that ****!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Good going on the bike tass,up hill and doown vale,far better than watchin the screen i recon.

My osteo just banned me from training upper body now so i am fooked!

I am bordering an impindgement in shoulder,so i intend to go on bike next week like you but in gym as i do not have an Mb,then very light legs to get them going!

Gotta bring my game up on them ready for a visit with you and Ewen later in year! :thumb:

Keep pluggin away dude!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> *Friday 9th March 2012*
> 
> *Fasted Cardio*
> 
> ...


Nice :thumbup1:

Now I'm feeling inspired and tempted to get my push bike off its rollers and out of the garage for a ride out this weekend


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Nice :thumbup1:
> 
> Now I'm feeling inspired and tempted to get my push bike off its rollers and out of the garage for a ride out this weekend


Do it !


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Sundays my cheat meal day and I am now thinking of a ride to the coast for Fish and chips. :tongue:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Sundays my cheat meal day and I am now thinking of a ride to the coast for Fish and chips. :tongue:


Tass is the very beat motivator on hear---Mr Tassevator! :lol:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Its all looking ood in here tass. lots of cardio and apart from the binge your sticking to it. To loose weight i used to do up stair runs. Try and bash out 100 steps then into stepped on the stairs and stuff like that. The weight would fall off me fast but it was mostly water and muscle weight. I would now prefer one intense cardio and lots of lower intensity long brisk walks for 45-50 mins. Walking is a good fat burner. running is a good weight burner


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Saturday 10th March 2012*

Wanted to get to 3Km today so increased the pace a bit on the walking parts and also on the final minute run.

Week 2

Session 3

31 mins

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 1.5 minute. Walk 2 minutes. Do this 6 times. (21mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace first 2 mins 5.5Km/h, subsequent mins 5.0Km/h

Running Pace 7.5Km/h, Final min 10Km/h


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Its all looking ood in here tass. lots of cardio and apart from the binge your sticking to it. To loose weight i used to do up stair runs. Try and bash out 100 steps then into stepped on the stairs and stuff like that. The weight would fall off me fast but it was mostly water and muscle weight. I would now prefer one intense cardio and lots of lower intensity long brisk walks for 45-50 mins. *Walking is a good fat burner. running is a good weight burner*


Nonsense. The fat-burning zone is a concept that the body burns a greater amount of fat at lower-intensity aerobic exercise than it does at higher intensities. Actually, the body burns a greater percentage of fat at lower intensities than at higher intensities. At lower intensities the body may burn 50 percent of the calories from fat, while at higher intensities it may only burn 35 percent. But at higher intensities you burn way more total calories-and more fat calories overall-than you do at lower intensities.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Nonsense. The fat-burning zone is a concept that the body burns a greater amount of fat at lower-intensity aerobic exercise than it does at higher intensities. Actually, the body burns a greater percentage of fat at lower intensities than at higher intensities. At lower intensities the body may burn 50 percent of the calories from fat, while at higher intensities it may only burn 35 percent. But at higher intensities you burn way more total calories-and more fat calories overall-than you do at lower intensities.


Tass i know you are pretty clever with this stuff and read, then read more but i go on what my body does. Total cals may be burnt more at a high intestity but those cals will come from proteins in your muscles and and alot of water weight or at least thats how my body reacts. going intense for long peroids of time i have never burnt just fat. I have always lost any gains i have made doing that. obviously peoples bodys react different dur to metabolism etc etc but i believe long distance brisk walks with the odd days of short intense sprints to be the best for burning fat for me but then i have never had low BF% !!!! When i have lost weight i have allways been a skinny fat guy if you get me !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Tass i know you are pretty clever with this stuff and read, then read more but i go on what my body does. Total cals may be burnt more at a high intestity but* those cals will come from proteins in your muscles* and and alot of water weight or at least thats how my body reacts. going intense for long peroids of time i have never burnt just fat. I have always lost any gains i have made doing that. obviously peoples bodys react different dur to metabolism etc etc but i believe long distance brisk walks with the odd days of short intense sprints to be the best for burning fat for me but then i have never had low BF% !!!! When i have lost weight i have allways been a skinny fat guy if you get me !


:no:

they come from glycogen (carbs)


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

In the fat burning zone, you will burn 60% of the calories from fat and 40% from carbs

At higher intensity, you may burn only 35% fat and say 65% carbs (depending on intensity obviously)

Eg

Total cals burnt cals from fat 60% cals from carbs 40%

40 min Walk 3mph 200 120 80

Total cals burnt cals from fat 35% cals from carbs 65%

40 min run 8mph 1000 350 650

That's just common sense

Now, unless your different to everyone else and your body uses protein as your main energy source, then your statement cannot possibly be true

The reason you think you are losing your 'gains' is probably because you are dropping fat much quicker than when you are doing steady state cardio, and it *appears *that you are losing muscle.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Ah that just looks messy. Fcuking useless formatiing on this forum. Oh bolloks to it all. Who gives a fcuk


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

My understanding was it takes 20-30 mins for the FAT to start burning. Before then you use your carb energy supplies and the majority of weight lost was from water within the first 20-30 mins of high intestity so i thought you would be better walking for the first 20-30 mins burning less cals from carbs and loosing less water weight then once in the fat burning zone you up the intesity to keep the wick effect going, something to do with getting your body to a certain tempature. This was something i read a few years back so not certain on times etc etc but it was something along those lines

The way i see it is the difference between a long distance runner and a sprinter.

I understand what your saying with total cals lost but i alsway thought it was total fat loss that was the main goal. When i have lost weight its not that i appear to have lost muscle. I have, I have pictures !!!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Anyway, If i am wrong then tell me how it is. No point in just starting your post with NONSENSE because thats unhelpful ! 

I like a debate as much as the next man and i love information to let me know where i am going wrong


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Nice :thumbup1:
> 
> Now I'm feeling inspired and tempted to get my push bike off its rollers and out of the garage for a ride out this weekend


i would be too, but stuck here working :-(


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

I would get involved, but unfortunately I don't have a fecking clue about this topic. Retro, where is your evidence to support your statement in regards, to it taking 20-30 minutes before the FAT starts to burn?! :confused1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

If fat burning takes that long to get going,how do we burn fat on 15-30 min cardio?

Fat cannot be assimilated fast enough for high output from your system,so carbs/glycogen are recruited way before protein,it is a very poor source of energy and your body knows this too!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> If fat burning takes that long to get going,how do we burn fat on 15-30 min cardio?
> 
> Fat cannot be assimilated fast enough for high output from your system,so carbs/glycogen are recruited way before protein,it is a very poor source of energy and your body knows this too!


hence why most people do cardio fasted or post workout when they are pretty much glycogen depleted i believe


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I believe what he is referring to is initially during exercise /exertion, muscle glycogen is broken down to produce glucose.

As glycogen levels in the muscle begin to fall, glucose is released into the bloodstream by the liver, and fat metabolism is increased.

However it is the level of exercise that dictates how long the glycogen levels last and not how long you have been exercising


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Well !!!!!!

I Am not quoting stuff in my posts above but it is what i understood from what i read, When i said proteins in the muscles ment glycogen. I am not scientific at all !!!!

My basic understanding was your body will favour a different FAST energy supply over fat at first although you will probably still be burning fat it would not be your mainsource of energy unless fasted

This sort of explains what i ment in a better way !!!!

http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/busting-the-great-myths-of-fat-burning.html


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Good work with the cardio Tass! Especially the bike your making me think about getting on mine!!!

And your right about the fat burning zones as well!!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

How you doing buddy?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> How you doing buddy?


Good yeah.

However, I've done nothing for three days. Gonna get back on the cardio tomorrow. Week 3 of 'From Couch to 5K'. Starting to get hard going now.I'm gonna power through it though.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> Good yeah.
> 
> However, I've done nothing for three days. Gonna get back on the cardio tomorrow. Week 3 of 'From Couch to 5K'. Starting to get hard going now.I'm gonna power through it though.


Hope you produce a better run time than you did on your last production, 5.33 for event 2 wasn't it? :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Good yeah.
> 
> However, I've done nothing for three days. Gonna get back on the cardio tomorrow. Week 3 of 'From Couch to 5K'. Starting to get hard going now.I'm gonna power through it though.


Glad to hear it,i need your inspiration to shed lbs mate!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Wednesday 14th March 2012*

*Fasted Cardio*

Really tough today after having three days off. In the final 3 minute run part, I only managed 2 minutes. Will definitely get it next time.

Week 3

Session 1

28 mins

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 1.5 mins. Walk 1.5 mins. Run 3 mins. Walk 3 mins. Do this 2 times. (18mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.0Km/h

Running Pace 7.5Km/h



*Diet*

Have upped the calories this week to a sensible level and will see the results. I have basically added nuts in to control the fat and calories.

Should enter ketosis with this diet, although I'm not that bothered about it to be honest. Each meal has around 70% fat percentage.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> *Wednesday 14th March 2012*
> 
> *Fasted Cardio*
> 
> Really tough today after having three days off. In the final 3 minute run part, I only managed 2 minutes. Will definitely get it next time.


your doing great Tass, I HATE running


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> your doing great Tass, I HATE running


Thanks man. I'm starting to get into it. I was never good at any sort of long distance running, but I was always pretty fast at sprinting. Got that explosive power.

After I complete this training program, I'm gonna do HIIT with sprints. Now that will get me burning calories all day long.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Thanks man. I'm starting to get into it. I was never good at any sort of long distance running, but I was always pretty fast at sprinting. Got that explosive power.
> 
> After I complete this training program, I'm gonna do HIIT with sprints. Now that will get me burning calories all day long.


Good man great idea incorporating some sprints in there. Did you have a chance to read that article I posted on sprint training? Few pages back now I think - I'll repost if you haven't its worth a read.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Good man great idea incorporating some sprints in there. Did you have a chance to read that article I posted on sprint training? Few pages back now I think - I'll repost if you haven't its worth a read.


Yeah I did read that. Good article.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

could you posy it again please - i missed it..


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Rykard said:


> could you posy it again please - i missed it..


http://www.simplyshredded.com/crank-it-up-sprinting-towards-single-digit-body-fat-percentages-with-high-intensity-training.html


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Friday 16th March 2012*

Couldn't complete this run last time, but smashed it this time. Mind you I was sweating more than Johnny Lee in court for the theft of 50 grands worth of copper

Week 3

Session 2

28 mins

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 1.5 mins. Walk 1.5 mins. Run 3 mins. Walk 3 mins. Do this 2 times. (18mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.0Km/h

Running Pace 7.5Km/h


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice work Tass:thumbup1:

And an even nicer image, though I doubt that Johnny has ever seen the inside of a courthouse or a pile of copper:lol: :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Yeah I did read that. Good article.


Good stuff happening again i see tass,cardio is a bitch to get into a?You seem to be well on it though!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Good stuff happening again i see tass,cardio is a bitch to get into a?You seem to be well on it though!


consistency and progression is the key

As long as I'm doing a bit more each time, then I'm happy. I'm never gonna run the marathon, but I would like to be able to jog for half an hour.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Wardy21 said:


> http://www.simplyshredded.com/crank-it-up-sprinting-towards-single-digit-body-fat-percentages-with-high-intensity-training.html


thanks wardy


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Realised why my runs feel much harder than they used to in the gym. My treadmill is a 2 degree incline when 'flat'.

The ones at the gym must be completely level.

Has anyone else got a treadmill here ? Can you stick a level on it and tell me if it's level or not ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Realised why my runs feel much harder than they used to in the gym. My treadmill is a 2 degree incline when 'flat'.
> 
> The ones at the gym must be completely level.
> 
> Has anyone else got a treadmill here ? Can you stick a level on it and tell me if it's level or not ?


do you add an incline to it or just go with the flat ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I go with 'flat' but as said above, flat is inclined


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

BRB - gone to get my sprit level out of the shed


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

when set to 0 incline it looks flat to me


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

slight incline is beter on your knees mate !!! well done on the cardio looks like your well into it bro !!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> I go with 'flat' but as said above, flat is inclined


i think 3.5 is street level anyway so set it to 1.5 and quit whining


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> when set to 0 incline it looks flat to me
> 
> View attachment 78209
> View attachment 78210


Doesn't look perfectly flat, but less of an incline than mine.

Cheers for doing that mate


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I have got to stop watching Man V Food when I'm cutting

Pizzas the size of tractor tyres Fcuks sake :drool:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mmmm pizza tractor tyre mmmm


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

The misses treadmill has a set of wheels at the back that you can flip up or down and this sets it just slightly off flat. Its not an incline setting just to keep the wheels out the way when in use i think because the difference is minimal.

Stick a 2x4 under it !!


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I have got to stop watching Man V Food when I'm cutting
> 
> Pizzas the size of tractor tyres Fcuks sake :drool:


I love Man v food, I can not stop eating I thought I would struggle with 4k a day must be eating 6 right now, not all good 

remember "why don't you" if so well why don't you LOL

Speak soon m8, off to make an atlas stone mould.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

switch said:


> I love Man v food, I can not stop eating I thought I would struggle with 4k a day must be eating 6 right now, not all good
> 
> remember "why don't you" if so well why don't you LOL
> 
> Speak soon m8, off to make an atlas stone mould.


come down mom on a sat morn mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

retro-mental said:


> The misses treadmill has a set of wheels at the back that you can flip up or down and this sets it just slightly off flat. Its not an incline setting just to keep the wheels out the way when in use i think because the difference is minimal.
> 
> Stick a 2x4 under it !!


Or a 4x2 then it would be much easier!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Sunday 18th March 2012

Levelled out the treadmill. Much easier today !!! Even whilst working nights .. Gravy baby

Week 3

Session 3

28 mins

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 1.5 mins. Walk 1.5 mins. Run 3 mins. Walk 3 mins. Do this 2 times. (18mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.0Km/h

Running Pace 7.5Km/h


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> *Friday 16th March 2012*
> 
> Couldn't complete this run last time, but smashed it this time. Mind you I was sweating more than Johnny Lee in court for the theft of 50 grands worth of copper
> 
> ...


Great stuff mate!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Doing well here Tass keep up the good work, and as for the marathon who know stranger things have happened if you turned all your focus to it. 5k can easily grow to 10k them a half etc.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Great stuff mate!!


Someone deleted it....dunno who


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I need four (five now) likes to give me a 1:1 ration...Help me out people


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Liked whore !


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I need four (five now) likes to give me a 1:1 ration...Help me out people


Done you whore!£


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I don't wanna post now.It's gonna upset my ratio..Someone like this post please


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

There you go mate


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Haha I can see this becoming slightly annoying lol!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

This is a great place to be done


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mingster said:


> There you go mate


Your ratio makes mine look bad :cursing:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

i know what your saying, Ming has nearly doubled up !!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

My ratio has diminished since I started posting waffle in Gen Con lol. Likes are nice but it's knowing top guys like you fellas and a few others that really counts


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Grand daughter has really melted you Minger


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I haven't posted pics of the Grandson yet mate lol. I promise I will toughen up this week. I have been poorly after all:laugh:

You bunch of [email protected]!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> I haven't posted pics of the Grandson yet mate lol. I promise I will toughen up this week. I have been poorly after all:laugh:
> 
> You bunch of [email protected]!!


Stopping your cycle has proper increased your estrogen !!! you will be buying scatter cushions next !


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

HaHa. Soft furnishings is the missus's domain mate. I don't get a word in when it comes to interior design lol.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

The great thing about keto is you get to eat yummy things like chorizo

Check out the name of these bad boys


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

nom nom :tongue:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Keto pizza


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I WANT ONE


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

How can it be keto? the base must be full of carbs :confused1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Make that two!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

The base is made with......wait for it.......cauliflower

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/low-carb-recipes/105732-keto-pizza.html


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

does it taste any good? I have so much to learn about food. Only today I found out from biglbs that cold new potatoes are slow release clean carbs


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> does it taste any good? I have so much to learn about food. Only today I found out from biglbs that cold new potatoes are slow release clean carbs


It's surprisingly good.....

There is another recipe on here where the base is made with flaxmeal. It's rank !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Tuesday 20 March 2012*

Week 4

Session 1

30 mins

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 1.5 mins. Walk 1.5 mins. Run 4 mins. Walk 3 mins. Do this 2 times. (20mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.0Km/h

Running Pace 7.5Km/h

Incline 0 degrees


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> The base is made with......wait for it.......cauliflower
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/low-carb-recipes/105732-keto-pizza.html


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

That pizza is awsome thinkin! lol

It is amazing what you can do if you get all the ingrediants out that you can have and just think a while--bit like ready steady cook!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Tass. Hit me with the cliff notes mate. Not checked in for a while. You now doing keto? Any news on the op? How you getting on with couch to 5k plan?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> The base is made with......wait for it.......cauliflower
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/low-carb-recipes/105732-keto-pizza.html


Cauliflower pizza are you messing? I'd rather eat my own ****!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

You'd better not be messing lol. Just bough a cauli and will be putting this recipe to the test shortly. Daily pizza whilst dieting - aaahh heaven.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

LeBigMac said:


> Tass. Hit me with the cliff notes mate. Not checked in for a while. You now doing keto? Any news on the op? How you getting on with couch to 5k plan?


Cliff notes

Yeah doing keto - I have upped cals to 2500 to experiment for a week

Still doing couch to 5K, but I have modified it a bit as I'm not fit enough to keep up with it. Oh yeah, worked out why it was so tough. My treadmill is inclined at 2% when it is flat. Levelled it off.

No newss about op yet. Got pre-op on 11 April

Made a pizza with cauliflower base..Was good

That's about it

Oh yeah..and I hate work !!

Nothing new in here


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Cauliflower pizza are you messing? I'd rather eat my own ****!!


haha..It doesn't taste of cauliflower..I can't really describe the taste, but it's pretty nice.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mingster said:


> You'd better not be messing lol. Just bough a cauli and will be putting this recipe to the test shortly. Daily pizza whilst dieting - aaahh heaven.


Are you doing keto Ming ?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Not at the moment mate. 6 week bulks followed by super strict 4 week cuts. Not strictly keto but going to keep carbs as low as possible during the cuts. Will not be testing sugar levels but wouldn't be surprised to meet keto requirements.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

My body doesn't like being in ketosis at all. It takes about 5 days for me to get into ketosis, then when I eventually do, my body dumps a load of glucose into my blood overnight and kicks me out every night. It's called dawn phenomenon. It's the body self-regulating. (stupid complex intelligent body)

I was thinking about taking a slow release metformin before bed to try and counter this, but, I'm not really all that bothered about it as long as I'm dropping fat. I do fasted cardio and get straight back into ketosis, but it would be nice to be burning fat while I'm sleeping though.

Hmm, might get some metformin..lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Probably be running some ECA/T3 type stuff in the cuts, and doing some cardio lol. Will be looking to you for meal advice mate


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

thought i'd pop in...

i like cauliflower. but not as a pizza base. ick.

 x x


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Probably be running some ECA/T3 type stuff in the cuts, and doing some cardio lol. Will be looking to you for meal advice mate


You prob won't need any drugs (at least not at first)

Just drop the carbs from your last three meals out of the 16 you eat and you'll drop fat :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> thought i'd pop in...
> 
> i like cauliflower. but not as a pizza base. ick.
> 
> x x


Welcome along Queenie. It's just cardio and eating in here at the moment, so no fun vids at the moment, but you are welcome anyway.

I might try and get a copy of my operation when I have it and out that up. 

I looked at another couple of cauliflower recipes. You can use it as rice or mash as well. Might as well try it.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Wednesday 21st March 2012*

*Cardio*

Housework & Gardening

*Diet*


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> My body doesn't like being in ketosis at all. It takes about 5 days for me to get into ketosis, then when I eventually do, my body dumps a load of glucose into my blood overnight and kicks me out every night. It's called dawn phenomenon. It's the body self-regulating. (stupid complex intelligent body)
> 
> I was thinking about taking a slow release metformin before bed to try and counter this, but, I'm not really all that bothered about it as long as I'm dropping fat. I do fasted cardio and get straight back into ketosis, but it would be nice to be burning fat while I'm sleeping though.
> 
> Hmm, might get some metformin..lol


I suffer the same problem and did not know it had a name!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Well, how accurate are the BG monitors anyway.

I have two. I just took readings one after the other and .......


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Well, how accurate are the BG monitors anyway.
> 
> I have two. I just took readings one after the other and .......
> 
> View attachment 78614


LoL


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Tassotti said:


> Welcome along Queenie. It's just cardio and eating in here at the moment, so no fun vids at the moment, but you are welcome anyway.
> 
> I might try and get a copy of my operation when I have it and out that up.
> 
> I looked at another couple of cauliflower recipes. You can use it as rice or mash as well. Might as well try it.


Hey... Being media-less is ok. I have none either 

But yeah, sod it, get the anaesthetist to film your op x x


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> *Wednesday 21st March 2012*
> 
> *Cardio*
> 
> ...


Was gonna reply its getting like greshies journal and noticed he liked this !!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> *Wednesday 21st March 2012*
> 
> *Cardio*
> 
> ...


Was that HIIT housework or the low intensity, feather duster, stuff?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Steady state to clean a right state


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Tass I'm diserpointed where is the video by girth master productions of you doing the house work. Not seen a video for a while mate. Sort it out.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

LeBigMac said:


> Tass I'm diserpointed where is the video by girth master productions of you doing the house work. Not seen a video for a while mate. Sort it out.


I might make a vid of the creation of a keto pizza tomorrow


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

LeBigMac said:


> Tass I'm diserpointed *where is the video by girth master productions of you doing the house work*. Not seen a video for a while mate. Sort it out.


errmm :scared:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Setting up camera for later.

Give a proper meaning to the Naked Chef


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Thursday 22 March 2012*

Week 4

Session 2

32 mins

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 2 mins. Walk 2 mins. Run 4 mins. Walk 3 mins. Do this 2 times. (22mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.0Km/h

Running Pace 7.5Km/h

Incline 0 degrees


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Getting fitter and fitter buddy


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Well done Tass, your running is putting me to shame. I've not touched the treadmill for weeks


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Well done Tass, your running is putting me to shame. I've not touched the treadmill for weeks


Well, apart from putting a spirit level on it.

My knees have been hurting lately so I use wraps now...haha....not super tight, but they really help


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Well, apart from putting a spirit level on it.
> 
> My knees have been hurting lately so I use wraps now...haha....not super tight, but they really help


I have a nice £10 Velcro belt from Decathlon now, I was going to ask what you think the best pull over stretchy knee wraps are?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

switch said:


> I have a nice £10 Velcro belt from Decathlon now, I was going to ask what you think the best pull over stretchy knee wraps are?


what ??


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> what ??


You say what one more time............................. do they speak English in what ?

Put your glasses on....

Knee wraps which ones do you use..............


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

wwww what ?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

What? X x


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I use Rippetoe recommended Harbinger

http://www.google.co.uk/products/catalog?hl=en&q=harbinger+knee+wraps&ix=seb&ion=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&biw=1366&bih=667&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=17256812335793946241&sa=X&ei=1YlrT6vzCIer8AOD_c2JBw&ved=0CD8Q8wIwAA

You've got knee wraps..I've seen them


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

switch said:


> You say what one more time............................. do they speak English in what ?
> 
> Put your glasses on....
> 
> Knee wraps which ones do you use..............


That made me laugh... :lol:


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I use Rippetoe recommended Harbinger
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/products/catalog?hl=en&q=harbinger+knee+wraps&ix=seb&ion=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&biw=1366&bih=667&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=17256812335793946241&sa=X&ei=1YlrT6vzCIer8AOD_c2JBw&ved=0CD8Q8wIwAA
> 
> You've got knee wraps..I've seen them


Ah but I have knee wraps, you have not, I want some like your non-knee wraps...

RXQ - Don't encourage him, a) he doesn't need it and B) just because.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

switch said:


> Ah but I have knee wraps, you have not, I want some like your non-knee wraps...
> 
> RXQ - Don't encourage him, a) he doesn't need it and B) just because.


WHAT!?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

non-knee wraps ?!?!?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> non-knee wraps ?!?!?


No knee caps


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

non knee wraps?

a pair of shorts?

:confused1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Anyone up for a 190lb burger ?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Anyone up for a 190lb burger ?
> 
> View attachment 78855


One of your creations dude?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I have planned to make a big one, but not quite that big

Can I make a decent low-carb burger and how?


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> WHAT!?


mmm, no more whats; remember I know where you live and I have your key !

Wraps you wrap, non knee wraps you don't - I want some non knee wraps like yours.........


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh you mean knee sleeves !?!?! Mine are crap ones off ebay...They're not very good.

When did you steal a key ?


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Oh you mean knee sleeves !?!?! Mine are crap ones off ebay...They're not very good.
> 
> When did you steal a key ?


Never you lent it to me  and you can grab it back next time I see you I brought a socket one from the snapon man..... ouch.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You are definitely drunk tonight, or on some mind-altering drugs of some sort


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> I have planned to make a big one, but not quite that big
> 
> Can I make a decent low-carb burger and how?


Yup ground lean beef,

add to blended carrot/cauliflower( ratio 1 to 3),

mix with egg white until firm form into burgars and put in fridge for an hour to set.

You can add in fresh hebs/garlic/chilli to blend stage! onion is nice too,but fry off first as it is bitter otherwise!

FRY IN LOTS OF EVOO.

Done! Top it with blue cheese too yum! Should do you ok as no carbs?


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> You are definitely drunk tonight, or on some mind-altering drugs of some sort


People need mind altering drugs to be on this website, however I haven't touched any recreational drugs for a decade or so.... what year are we in ?

I was referring to your 12mm Key for the Oly bar before you think I am definitely off my trolley.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

switch said:


> People need mind altering drugs to be on this website, however I haven't touched any recreational drugs for a decade or so.... what year are we in ?
> 
> I was referring to your 12mm Key for the Oly bar before you think I am definitely off my trolley.


Oh...lol...that's me being slow then durrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Yup ground lean beef,
> 
> add to blended carrot/cauliflower( ratio 1 to 3),
> 
> ...


Nice one!

Is the veg absolutely necessary ?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Oh...lol...that's me being slow then durrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


That was fookin funny you two! :lol: :laugh:


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Oh...lol...that's me being slower than usual then durrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


Yes.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Nice one!
> 
> Is the veg absolutely necessary ?


No but it gives moisture,

if using just beef, try whole egg as it will not be as bad,

under cook it too as it will be fresh beef and eggs yes?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah I was gonna just go mince beef, egg and seasoning. Will it hold together ? I spose I'll see tomorrow.

Under cook it?


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Yeah I was gonna just go mince beef, egg and seasoning. Will it hold together ? I spose I'll see tomorrow.


I have some swartz steak seasoning I use the leanest mince I can find some of this seasoning and salt, squeeze them into balls (ohhh er) and then flatten they are awesome and don't fall apart....... and no cabbage.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm doing keto so have got full-fat mince. Should help to keep the bugger together.

I want to make a fookin massive burger (about a plate size)


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Yeah I was gonna just go mince beef, egg and seasoning. Will it hold together ? I spose I'll see tomorrow.
> 
> Under cook it?


Don't under cook that!

I meant fresh beef---bit fookin chefy sorry!

No cook through realy mate egg binds it better if your putting anything else in too.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> I'm doing keto so have got full-fat mince. Should help to keep the bugger together.
> 
> I want to make a fookin massive burger (about a plate size)


Do not make it too thick or it will be overcooked outside and food-poison inside lol

Big but flat then you gotta get it out of pan------pics or never happens!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

LOL...Gonna flip it like a pancake onto the plate....Cue a big mess...Might ge tthe vid cam out for that


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> LOL...Gonna flip it like a pancake onto the plate....


There a website for your sort, and here a link to something big to help your Keto diet:

http://www.pimpthatsnack.com/project/302/


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> LOL...Gonna flip it like a pancake onto the plate....Cue a big mess...Might ge tthe vid cam out for that


Cordonfloor cookin! mmmmmmm


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

switch said:


> There a website for your sort, and here a link to something big to help your Keto diet:
> 
> http://www.pimpthatsnack.com/project/302/


That's just evil


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> I'm doing keto so have got full-fat mince. Should help to keep the bugger together.
> 
> I want to make a fookin massive burger (about a plate size)


When we coming round for dinner then?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Ginger.Tom said:


> When we coming round for dinner then?


Anytime. I'll get some doughnuts and cream cakes for the big man


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Anytime. I'll get some doughnuts and cream cakes for the big man


Dont forget jaffa cakes


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Ginger.Tom said:


> Dont forget jaffa cakes


Goes without saying. I'll make a big ****-off one like the burger


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Goes without saying. I'll make a big ****-off one like the burger


Recipe mate? :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i think a meet up and bbq should be had ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> i think a meet up and bbq should be had ?


Yeah I'm up for that.. Burgers and 100% pork sausages


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

ewen said:


> i think a meet up and bbq should be had ?


Yummy count me in


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

No i am not cookin---can see that comin,always does! :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I reckon on the next nice sunny day, head to Saaarfend and let BigLbs cook for all of us


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

cool will have to have a think see if we can come up with a venue and what not :thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> No i am not cookin---can see that comin,always does! :lol:


hahaha great minds


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> I reckon on the next nice sunny day, head to Saaarfend and let BigLbs cook for all of us


yeah big lobes will see me cooking and throw me out the way not that i would mind :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> yeah big lobes will see me cooking and throw me out the way not that i would mind :lol:


Fookin told you! :whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

any picnic areas around dartford tass ? that seems a good central place .


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Fookin told you! :whistling:


Due to havin a midget(3 year old)probs best to come here if you want! :scared:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> any picnic areas around dartford tass ? that seems a good central place .


Or that!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

google


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Due to havin a midget(3 year old)probs best to come here if you want! :scared:


are you inviting us over and cooking for us ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Hmmm, Well there's Dartford Park, which is actually quite nice now. They've spent a few quid.

Sometimes there's a brass band on a Sunday afternoon

It's not specifically a picnic area as such.

I can't think of anywhere else..Maybe Switch has some ideas.

Or Saaaarfend


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> are you inviting us over and cooking for us ?


I recon so,we will have to sort it out for easter time ish?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Hey I hope I'm invited to this cauliflower-loving shindig? X x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I look forward to that!

Right then,now i need sleep i am fooked and domsville!

need sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Snore!


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Fancy asking Tass for Picnic areas, he only knows parks for dogging.

Moat Park in Maidstone is great for public BBQ's and you can just drive up onto the grass  good for kids too !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Hey I hope I'm invited to this cauliflower-loving shindig? X x


Of course you are hun? I will need a date :tongue:


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Of course you are hun? I will need a date :tongue:


You mean proof she is over 16 ? not getting caught again then eh ?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Tassotti said:


> Of course you are hun? I will need a date :tongue:


Ha! Thanks  x x


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

More cauliflower creations

Keto Pizza with chorizo and smoky kabanos


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

I just ate 4 weetabix still hungry and that looks awesome  Bike one round m8



Tassotti said:


> More cauliflower creations
> 
> Keto Pizza with chorizo and smoky kabanos
> 
> View attachment 78864


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

It's free if I can't deliver in 30 mins

That's usually what I say to the ladeeeeeeeeeeeez


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> It's free if I can't deliver in 30 mins
> 
> That's usually what I say to the ladeeeeeeeeeeeez


LMFAO Westside ai !


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

switch said:


> Fancy asking Tass for Picnic areas, he only knows parks for dogging.
> 
> Moat Park in Maidstone is great for public BBQ's and you can just drive up onto the grass  good for kids too !


That sounds good,are there swings and sh1t for me and my little one?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> That sounds good,are there swings and sh1t for me and my little one?


I think there is actually a sign at the entrance that says

"Swings and Shit"


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Friday 23 March 2012*

*Cardio & Abs*

10 min stationary bike, 4km

Crunches

1x20

Lying Leg Raises

1x10

Then severe abdominal cramps again. Hmm, starting to get a bit concerned about this now. Anyone, who doesn't thnk it's period pains, else get this ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I've been researching online and I think I've found the problem.

I'm pregnant and it's the baby rolling around

Phew! Thank fcuk for the interweb


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> I think there is actually a sign at the entrance that says
> 
> "Swings and Shit"


Pmsl you have actualy got ****(sh1t)posted haha


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Diet today


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Burger didn't come out as big as I would have liked.

It held together pretty well and actually tasted good. I didn't expect it to.

Next time I will pick up some of that steak spice Switch mentioned and give it a go.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Haha ..just realised this forum edits out swear words on pictures as well..lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Burger didn't come out as big as I would have liked.
> 
> It held together pretty well and actually tasted good. I didn't expect it to.
> 
> ...


Use fresh herbs,they contain many useful compounds and taste awsome mate--bit bland without,can you have onion?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah will experiment with some stuff. Could have a little onion.

It was much nicer than I expected though. I quite like just a plain burger


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

where can i get a big fcuk off spatula thing for flipping it


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> where can i get a big fcuk off spatula thing for flipping it


Awesome, lol. wont a fish slice do it?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Ginger.Tom said:


> Awesome, lol. wont a fish slice do it?


maybe a big one..mine's only small


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Yeah will experiment with some stuff. Could have a little onion.
> 
> It was much nicer than I expected though. I quite like just a plain burger


A shovel


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Dieters look away now

**** me sideways


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Dieters look away now
> 
> **** me sideways
> 
> View attachment 78928


And longways,just had my tandoor chicken and salad---lovely too


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> And longways,just had my tandoor chicken and salad---lovely too


do you make the sauce/spice


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Burger didn't come out as big as I would have liked.
> 
> It held together pretty well and actually tasted good. I didn't expect it to.
> 
> ...


Oh yes and repped for good effort!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> do you make the sauce/spice


I improve what i get from Indian shop-it's tandoori bbq mix,i add mint/lemon/corriander---no point in fooking about,it is authentic!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

marinate overnight ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I might grow some herbs

Where's the best place for hydroponic lights ?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> marinate overnight ?


2-3 days mate without lemon or salt--lemon cooks meat and fish! salt dries it outmg:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> I might grow some herbs
> 
> You can get nicked for that
> 
> Where's the best place for hydroponic lights ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> I might grow some herbs
> 
> Where's the best place for hydroponic lights ?


internet , you want some high pressure sodium`s 1000 watt :whistling:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> internet , you want some high pressure sodium`s 1000 watt :whistling:


They're the best ones for Parsley yeah ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> They're the best ones for Parsley yeah ?


ermmmm 400`s will do


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Put that in yer pipe and smoke it!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

When I enter ketosis my lips go really red like I'm wearing lipstick and feel like they are on fire

Ketostix


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> When I enter ketosis my lips go really red like I'm wearing lipstick and feel like they are on fire
> 
> Ketostix
> 
> View attachment 78947


Blow us a kiss then big boy!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> When I enter ketosis my lips go really red like I'm wearing lipstick and feel like they are on fire
> 
> Ketostix
> 
> View attachment 78947


Are you takin the p1ss?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> When I enter ketosis my lips go really red like I'm wearing lipstick and feel like they are on fire
> 
> Ketostix
> 
> View attachment 78947


thought i used a condom :confused1:

and you told me you were on the pill .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Saturday 24 March 2012*

Really tough today. Think I might have put knee wraps on too tight restricting the blood flow to my lower legs as my calves were really suffering today.

Week 4

Session 3

32 mins

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 2.5 mins. Walk 1.5 mins. Run 4 mins. Walk 3 mins. Do this 2 times. (22mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.0Km/h

Running Pace 7.5Km/h

Incline 0 degrees



*Diet*

As expected, kicked out of keto overnight. See how long it takes to get back in


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Cheat Meal/Refeed/Metabolism Shocker...Whatever you wanna call it tonight

Meat and Salad and chilli sauce in a pita bread with potatoes cooked deeply in oil.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Lovely stuff mmmmm mmm!

i am havin some ***** in a mo,followed by a minty!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Time for a bit more experimentation.

Wanna confuse the body, not let it get used to and therefore adapt to my calorie intake.

Plan

Keto

Day 1/2 2500 cals

Day 3/4 2000 cals

Day 5/6 1700 cals

Day 7 Carb up. Loads of fast carbs. Mainly cereal/ Asda tiger bread, White potatoes, etc.

Lose & Repeat

Today


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Time for a bit more experimentation.
> 
> Wanna confuse the body, not let it get used to and therefore adapt to my calorie intake.
> 
> ...


Now that is a plan,

the body is so clever and i feel this is great thinkin,

that is why my diet may seem odd to some!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Time for a bit more experimentation.
> 
> Wanna confuse the body, not let it get used to and therefore adapt to my calorie intake.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a plan batman you're too smart for your body


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sounds a good idea mate, your right the body gets used to stuff quickly so you gotta shock it and change it round!

I think you need more beans! :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Sounds a good idea mate, your right the body gets used to stuff quickly so you gotta shock it and change it round!
> 
> I think you need more beans! :thumb:


Lol..Way too many carbs, but I will do on carb up day though. Battered cod, chips and beans with tartare sauce :drool: fcuking lush


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Lol..Way too many carbs, but I will do on carb up day though. Battered cod, chips and beans with tartare sauce :drool: fcuking lush


Nice one Tass, got me craving big time now...


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Lol..Way too many carbs, but I will do on carb up day though. Battered cod, chips and beans with tartare sauce :drool: fcuking lush


Haha 20grams of protein in every tin! Skin heads on a raft is the future!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Lol..Way too many carbs, but I will do on carb up day though. Battered cod, chips and beans with tartare sauce :drool: fcuking lush


I am not even coming through the dartford tunnel that evening! :blowme:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I am not even coming through the dartford tunnel that evening! :blowme:


Why bring my ex-biatch into it


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Tuesday 27 March 2012*

Week 5

Session 1

32 mins

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 1.5 mins. Walk 1.5 mins. Run 5 mins. Walk 3 mins. Do this 2 times. (22mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.0Km/h

Running Pace 7.5Km/h

Incline 0 degrees


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Why bring my ex-biatch into it


 lol More the gas leak that is imminent------- :innocent:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> *Tuesday 27 March 2012*
> 
> Run 1.5 mins. Walk 1.5 mins. Run 5 mins. Walk 3 mins. Do this 2 times. (22mins)


Making good progress with the running :thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Went to docs yesterday. Saw another different one, the third one now in this practice.

Am I expecting too much from these people ?

I would have thought that after 40 years of being a doctor, this fella might have a slight incline as to what is causing my abs pain ?!?!?

Not a scooby !

Why did I even fcukin bother !!!!!!!!!!!!???????????


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Why oh why do I sky plus Man V Food when I'm dieting ?

Masochism I tell ya


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Went to docs yesterday. Saw another different one, the third one now in this practice.
> 
> Am I expecting too much from these people ?
> 
> ...


Does the pain go down to groin?tell more?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Does the pain go down to groin?tell more?


It's weird. It's like there's a ball of pain rolling from side to side in my lower abs. It's only after training them.

Doc felt around. Even felt my balls (think he was a bit lonely like)

No sign of hernia. Doesn't think it's appendix


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Why oh why do I sky plus Man V Food when I'm dieting ?
> 
> Masochism I tell ya


Did you see the one tonight in puerto RICO? That's the biggest challenge I've seen yet! 8lbs of steak then chips, cheese, sauce and veg!

Great show!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Did you see the one tonight in puerto RICO? That's the biggest challenge I've seen yet! 8lbs of steak then chips, cheese, sauce and veg!
> 
> Great show!


Not yet. I'll be up all night so will watch it ron


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Not yet. I'll be up all night so will watch it ron


Normally it makes me hungry but this one was way to much!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

The pizza episodes destroy me


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

There was a Mexican sandwich one today I could have murdered for my tea! Pork, ham, beef, chorizo and egg on it!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

mikemull said:


> There was a Mexican sandwich one today I could have murdered for my tea! Pork, ham, beef, chorizo and egg on it!


Watching it now.

The thing I've noticed with all these different restuarants is that their cookers/grills are always absolutely filthy !

Like not been cleaned for years

Disgusting


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Did you see the one tonight in puerto RICO? That's the biggest challenge I've seen yet! 8lbs of steak then chips, cheese, sauce and veg!
> 
> Great show!


Give me the steak/cheese/veg----wow! no chips though! :lol:


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Tass mate. Do you really need an all out carb up? Keep it under control you will benefit more from a controlled carp up every 14 days. (every week is just a tease!) what's your thinking behind changing the cals. Keto is hard enough without starving your self mate. Eat under maintenance and all is good your body can't get used to this. (not until the amount of cals becomes maintenance)

Sounds like your enjoying the cardio. You hitting any weights at all?

That pain in your lower abs. Have you had your prostate checked?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

LeBigMac said:


> Tass mate. Do you really need an all out carb up? Keep it under control you will benefit more from a controlled carp up every 14 days. (every week is just a tease!) what's your thinking behind changing the cals. Keto is hard enough without starving your self mate. Eat under maintenance and all is good your body can't get used to this. (not until the amount of cals becomes maintenance)
> 
> At the moment I can't go 14 days. I don't have the energy to do anything if I do that. I rarely get into ketosis (my body doesn't like it and kicks me out) so I usually feel fcuking terrible the whole time. Carbing up weekly gives me the energy to do my runs.
> 
> ...


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Bend over amd touch your toes. Now say Ahhhhh!

If the doc puts two hands on your shoulders you know you are in trouble!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

With a big rubber glove!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> It's weird. It's like there's a ball of pain rolling from side to side in my lower abs. It's only after training them.
> 
> Doc felt around. Even felt my balls (think he was a bit lonely like)
> 
> No sign of hernia. Doesn't think it's appendix


Could it be a nerve in your back playing up and causing spasms in abbs low down?I have had this a few times if so?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

He did get me to touch my toes.


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> He did get me to touch my toes.


With what ?

You about in the morning m8, I want to put a call into your hotline.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

switch said:


> With what ?
> 
> You about in the morning m8, I want to put a call into your hotline.


O nights, so won't be up till about 5 pm


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Wednesday 28 March 2012*

Cardio - 46 minute fast walk

Diet


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Mate if you struggle to get into ketosis why bother? Just do carb cycling and have 3 low carb days 2 medium carb days and a high carb day. Much easier diet IMO I rreally dislike keto, makes me so miserable and lethargic. Don't really see the point in it unless your lowish body fat. Much easier ways to lose weight.

How much weight you lost since starting mate?


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> *Wednesday 28 March 2012*
> 
> Cardio - 46 minute fast walk
> 
> ...


WTF?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Fat and Protein keeps me full

Carbs make me want to eat more and more carbs. Way too hard to control.

From 18 Feb-Now (about 6 weeks) lost 1 stone 1lb so far


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

LeBigMac said:


> WTF?


lol


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> *Wednesday 28 March 2012*
> 
> Cardio - 46 minute fast walk
> 
> ...


Mate thats where your going wrong. You need Krispy Kreme, not Jam doughnuts


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I think i have a problem,i am even hungry when i eat now!!!worms?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Thursday 29 March 2012*

****ing Fasted Cardio, Bit Longer, Bit Further Baby

Week 5

Session 2

34 mins

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 2 mins. Walk 2 mins. Run 5 mins. Walk 3 mins. Do this 2 times. (24mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.0Km/h

Running Pace 7.5Km/h

Incline 0 degrees


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

It sucks!

I had some carbs today,,,,hehehe


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Your doing great.

I honestly think that if I tried that right now it would be

Run 2 mins. stagger 2 mins. Run 5 mins. puke 3 mins. faint.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

test


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Demoted back to bronze..WTF?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Demoted back to bronze..WTF?


Cause your only doing cardio now and not lifting


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Cause your only doing cardio now and not lifting


LOLOLOL..Yeah must be that.

Well at least I can post now. I haven't been able to for the past 24 hours. My account is messed up


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> LOLOLOL..Yeah must be that.
> 
> Well at least I can post now. I haven't been able to for the past 24 hours. My account is messed up


I wondered where you went tassling!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I wondered where you went tassling!


It's been horrific not being able to post. I just realised I'm addicted to this site.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there, just drifting by to say have a good weekend.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Hey there, just drifting by to say have a good weekend.


Hi Flubs. You too


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> It's been horrific not being able to post. I just realised I'm addicted to this site.


Bad init?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> test


Yes please

and a little PCT to go with it if I may?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Saturday 31 March 2012*

Week 5

Session 3

33 mins

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 2 mins. Walk 1.5 mins. Run 5 mins. Walk 3 mins. Do this 2 times. (23mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.0Km/h

Running Pace 7.5Km/h

Incline 0 degrees


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*1 April 2012*

*6 week Progress *

Lost 1 stone 2lbs. Not overly happy with that, but it's progress. I think I've kept most of my muscle and dropped mainly fat. I'm so crap at seeing it in the photos, so can you can all be brutally honest with me please


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

That's great progress mate, massive changes so far and loads of potential for future! I think you can notice a difference since you had to stop lifting tho, even tho your losing and your lighter you've got more tightness in your muscles when you lift so that just adds to the potential for when you can get back with shoulder sorted. Great progress mate and reps for putting up pics!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

not so easy to see from the back, but massive driffrence from the front and side pics.

Well done mate, keep up the good work.

:thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I can see you have lost for sure,

bit of hips,

intercostal area,

and a bit all over the rest.

I would be very happy with that,

though you must remember that your muscles will be less heavy now,

due to not training with high resistance.

Also you would look different with the above,it is unfortunate to have had these setbacks,

but in all ,i think you have done fcukin great and well done.

I cannot remeber if you have had your test level checked,it may be slightly low,just a thought?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

why do you think it might be low dude?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Tass u will be a lean mean cardio machine by the time ur ready to lift some weights!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Tass u will be a lean mean cardio machine by the time ur ready to lift some weights!


Hopefully. I want to lose a stone a month for at least 3 months. Time to get real serious. Only carbing up once per month now..Hardcore


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> why do you think it might be low dude?


A hunch,by lookin at the distribution of bf,

mine is low and bf to female areas is a problem,

i am havin bloods done on tues!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> A hunch,by lookin at the distribution of bf,
> 
> mine is low and bf to female areas is a problem,
> 
> i am havin bloods done on tues!


Your ovaries feeling a bit puffy mate  ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm also getting a blood test on Tuesday, but this is for my ab pain.

Can I ask them to test for test and to give me test.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> I'm also getting a blood test on Tuesday, but this is for my ab pain.
> 
> Can I ask them to test for test and to give me test.


Tell them u r concerned that u nay have low testosterone and they prob wont test u then, but they may book u in for a test!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Tell them u r concerned that u nay have low testosterone and they prob wont test u then, but they may book u in for a test!


What shall I say.....that I cry at chick flicks and that ?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> What shall I say.....that I cry at chick flicks and that ?


That your tired, loss of libido


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Found this for u

http://www.peaktestosterone.com/Symptoms.htm


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> That your tired, loss of libido


Nice one fats,i have been way laid as usual,doing hosework---like a woman,i heard tass was doing this the other day too so.................

But realy i am tired and no libido,i think the booze i was havin daily fooked mine up,but we will see!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Hosework? [email protected]?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Gotta laugh,i negged Fat!!!!! for posting crap all the time,The cnvt negged me back lol

It did'nt notice much at all :lol:

"No need to neg me"he put!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Bit late but great progress Tass!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Cheers Ben


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Being tired and loss of libido I always thought that was natural as you got older.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Being tired and loss of libido I always thought that was natural as you got older.


yeah in yer 60`s mate .


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

How's it going Tass seems like your making good progress judging by the pics!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Being tired and loss of libido I always thought that was natural as you got older.


Well get it checked,you non [email protected]!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Monday 2 April 2012*

Week 6

Session 1

31 mins

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 3 mins. Walk 1.5 mins. Run 5 mins. Walk 2 mins. Run 3 mins. Walk 1.5 mins. Run 5 mins (21mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.0Km/h

Running Pace 7.5Km/h

Incline 0 degrees


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> *Monday 2 April 2012*
> 
> Week 6
> 
> ...


 I'm tired out just looking @ that mate


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> *Monday 2 April 2012*
> 
> Week 6
> 
> ...


runs getting longer big man? welldone keep it up tassels


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Wednesday 4 April 2012*

Couldn't complete this today. Had to walk some of the running bits. Sleep been crap last few days. No energy. Took some Warrior rage to try and help. Gave me wind then made me feel sick

Will go for a long walk this evening to compensate.

Still managed 3K though.

Week 6

Session 2

31 mins

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 3 mins. Walk 1.5 mins. Run 5 mins. Walk 2 mins. Run 3 mins. Walk 1.5 mins. Run 5 mins (21mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.0Km/h

Running Pace 7.5Km/h

Incline 0 degrees


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Took some Warrior rage to try and help. Gave me wind then made me feel sickQUOTE]
> 
> Good stuff then :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> When I first took pre-workouts it was all right. Now they just make me feel sick.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Thats because you need 8 pints to wash down the stims :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

your doing great :thumbup1:

when will the hill sprints start?


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Doing great Tass how's the shoulder these days??


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Shoulder's ****ed


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Few weeks off the hill sprints


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Well done mate

I HATE RUNNING and just the idea of hill sprints fills me with dread


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

downhill sprints


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

I hate running too all my cardio's done on the x trainer


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

assisted, down hill sprints?

Mountain bike assisted, down hill sprints.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey Tass, Looking good in here.

The guys may be right with the low test. Like they said go to the dr's and get blood test. say you have low libido and low energy. I got mine checked, they told me it was lower than average but not enough to do something !!! Bloody dr's ! but you may benifit from a test booster and some ZMA which will lower your estrogen and raise your test slightly. Only really work when test levels are low so it may benifit you if your levels are low

Your pics, You can see a difference but if being brutally honest which i hope you want ! not as much as i have seen before in pics when you have gained muscle. Maybe that was a bigger time difference on the pics but you can see generally fat lose all over. I am sure the next set will show even bigger differences


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Damn f*cking cardio! Go shag tonnes of...woman? men? and you won't need to run  Hope you heal well and quick bro, nothing worse than a shoulder injury, just grounds everything else man.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

any updated pics matey ???? have i missed some !!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> any updated pics matey ???? have i missed some !!!


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/161785-tassottis-fight-back-strength-80.html#post3003835


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

good work mate, keep on going brother...!!!


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey Tass, looking good! Keep up the awesome work... :thumb:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello there, sorry to butt in, just to say have a good easter, and I looked at your pics. Can see a difference for sure, if you don't mind me saying. Good going sir.  Easy on the choccie eggs now hey? I, of course will be treating myself to a single malt at some point, ahem, just the one you know:whistling:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

errrm? I'm so sorry for this post. I actually did it for the general section and it somehow ended up here...I've got no idea what happened? so I deleted it cos you wouldn't know what I was on about. doh! feel pretty stupid now having to explain but didn't want to leave a blank post, even worse! Off to put my head in a bucket and think about the error of my ways. So sorry. sigh...


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Ohhhhh now I want to know what the post said before you took it away


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

Flubs said:


> errrm? I'm so sorry for this post. I actually did it for the general section and it somehow ended up here...I've got no idea what happened? so I deleted it cos you wouldn't know what I was on about. doh! feel pretty stupid now having to explain but didn't want to leave a blank post, even worse! Off to put my head in a bucket and think about the error of my ways. So sorry. sigh...


I saw it and thought you were going ga ga!!! lol :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

up for swanley on sunday still tass ?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ginger.Tom said:


> I saw it and thought you were going ga ga!!! lol :lol:


regretfully, I have been considered ga ga by my friends for many years and apparently I should have a health and safety notice stamped on my forehead.... :whistling: not sure what they are saying...lolol...

Tassoti, so sorry for my extra extra presence in your journal. I didn't mean it. Guv.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

All craziness welcome


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> up for swanley on sunday still tass ?


Can't go now dude. Working..Are you going?


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Get yourself in the tale of 9 men thread Tass, we need more people and it would be great for your motivation mate, I am sure the other lads wouldn't mind.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

SpeedwayUK said:


> Get yourself in the tale of 9 men thread Tass, we need more people and it would be great for your motivation mate, I am sure the other lads wouldn't mind.


I'm not lifting at the moment though mate. When I have had my op, I will have a look


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

You goin to docs mate ,test test?

My results will be back weds!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Can't go now dude. Working..Are you going?


yeah im going mate , a guy from mom is doing it so gonna tear it up mom styleeee


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> yeah im going mate , a guy from mom is doing it so gonna tear it up mom styleeee


I'm gonna try and get there. Just have to see how it goes on the sleep front. What time does it start?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> I'm gonna try and get there. Just have to see how it goes on the sleep front. What time does it start?


12 i think ill double check , bring a cup ill bring the black coffee 

yeah 12 start .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I reckon I can get a coupla hours sleep at work, get in at 7, get 4 more hours then go straight to comp. Yeah, that's do-able


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

would be good to see you :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mine is a shoulder impingement. The rc tendon is basically rubbing away on the bone

The procedure is keyhole surgery. They grind the bone away so that the tendon can move freely.

Arthroscopic subacromial decompression






What's wrong with yours? Have you had a scan ?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

eeeeeeeeuuuwwwww!!! I....I....errrrrrmmmm couldn't find a throwing up smilie, so I will just sit here and swallow hard in an effort not to throw after watching the above vid, ya know, I have an aversion to swirly op things and stuff. bleurrrrrrrrgh.

Tassoti, thanks for dropping into mine. It's very kind of you considering I'm not really doing anything globally shattering. Cheers though, and hope you can get back into your training okay after your ops and stuff. I will of course search out an E-get well card for you. First however, I will need to learn how to put it on image shack or something, then learn how to re-size it, then learn how to put it onto here? then learn how to put into your journal, then learn how...oh dear! you know what? that sounds hard!!! I will just wish you everything good for your op and send a hug through the airways, cos ya know, hugs always help right? errrmmmm...purely platonic and above board of course, no funny business at all in any way, nope! not evern a raised eyebrow or a wobble of the left leg in a sleazy "i've got my hand in my pocket and staring at you in a weird way" sorta thing....nope, none of that from me.

errrm? was that too much perchance? not enough? too long? too short? totally unreadable? wanna hit me? get in line, there is a queue....hahaha...

Hey, I'm just mucking, trying to give you a smile if you have an op to go to. Thanks again for the drop in.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

It did make me smile you nutter(meant in a non-horrible, well, nice is what I mean way) xx


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> All craziness welcome


What about mentalness RETRO MENTALness !!!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Whens the op Tass? That video is sick shoulder surgery doesn't look nice


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Just back from pre-op.

Is it usual for them to measure your penis....Hmm...think the nurse fancied me and just wanted a gander.

Anyway, should be okay.

They had to do an ECG as my BMI fell into the 'Fat ****" range.

Was all good.

I pressed them to find out a date for the op. They said it would be likely to be mid June.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Progress mate looks good for gym return this year .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I will be pressing 150K log by September


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Your neighbour said your pushing a 150 log every morning :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I don't eat enough to poo. I haven't pooooood for about 8 weeks


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

That's why your gut hurts lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> That's why your gut hurts lol


That's a possibility.

I'm full of shit


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Thursday 12 April 2012*

19st 5lbs

It's been 8 days since I've done any sort of workout at all. Got a new client and been working hard to impress them. It worked. They love me (obviously)

Diet's been ok, but not great.

Ran without knee wraps today. Will see how knees are tomorrow.

Week 7

Session 1

31 mins

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 5 mins. Walk 4 mins. Run 5 mins. Walk 3 mins. Run 3 mins (20mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.0Km/h

Running Pace 7.5Km/h, Last 3 mins 8/9/10Km

Incline 0 degrees


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Can someone tell me if they see that picture ok please


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Can someone tell me if they see that picture ok please


Picture is clear


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks Flubs. There's another problem with my account then. I've had all sorts lately.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Pictures fine mate. Good to see you back at it. Do you wear knee wraps because of an injury or just precautionary?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Knee wraps because I'm 19 stone and don't want shattered knee caps :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

My test was 6.8 mate--below the lowest scale possible for a man,lol! anywhere upto 30parts!!

Prescribed trt 1 sus every 3 weeks(gonna top it up to 1/week)

glad i had it checked,worth a thought Tass!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

tass you defo looked like you lost a fair bit of weight the other day .

btw i want a job with you


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> tass you defo looked like you lost a fair bit of weight the other day .
> 
> btw i want a job with you


Thank you for the kind words.

I can only afford to pay you £500 per shift though


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> My test was 6.8 mate--below the lowest scale possible for a man,lol! anywhere upto 30parts!!
> 
> Prescribed trt 1 sus every 3 weeks(gonna top it up to 1/week)
> 
> glad i had it checked,worth a thought Tass!


Ah yes...I had my pre-op yesterday. They took some bloods. I asked if they could test for test and thyroid as well. They agreed to thyroid but not test. I will make an appt with my doc to test test.

Do you have to go to the docs for them to jab it or how does it work?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Thank you for the kind words.
> 
> I can only afford to pay you £500 per shift though


thats cool as i can only be bothered masturbating 10x a shift so thats my weeks worth done


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Ah yes...I had my pre-op yesterday. They took some bloods. I asked if they could test for test and thyroid as well. They agreed to thyroid but not test. I will make an appt with my doc to test test.
> 
> Do you have to go to the docs for them to jab it or how does it work?


Yes mate or a lush nurse(Ewen stop it u perv)

They bend you over every three weeks and stick it in!!!lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

A sexy nurse jabs you in the bum ?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> A sexy nurse jabs you in the bum ?


Or visa versa when it kicks in!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Friday 13 April 2012*

Week 7

Session 2

32 mins

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 6 mins. Walk 5 mins. Run 6 mins. Walk 5 mins. (22mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.0 Km/h, 6Km/h last 5 mins

Running Pace 7.5Km/h, Final min 10Km/h

Incline 0 degrees


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Good morning Sir Tass just dropping by to rescue you from page 3! lol. Have a good Sunday and thanks for dropping into mine for a min. Most kind. I see you may be jambbed in the bum by a nurse? heee heeee...just behave like a gentleman and all will be well I'm sure:rolleyes: Hope all goes well for you. Fingers crossed and errrrmmm all other wobbly bits of which there are many! so on that basis alone, you should be in and out in 5 minutes! hahaha....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Flubs said:


> Good morning Sir Tass just dropping by to rescue you from page 3! lol. Have a good Sunday and thanks for dropping into mine for a min. Most kind. I see you may be jambbed in the bum by a nurse? heee heeee...just behave like a gentleman and all will be well I'm sure:rolleyes: Hope all goes well for you. Fingers crossed and errrrmmm all other wobbly bits of which there are many! so on that basis alone, you should be in and out in 5 minutes! hahaha....


lol did you just call tass wobbly :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I quite look forward to being jabbed in the ass by my nurse. We've become very close because of this shared experience


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> lol did you just call tass wobbly :lol:


omg omgomg omg omg omg omg .....I meant *my* wobbly bits, honestly, errrm...I've never seen him so I dunno what he looks like, I wouldn't dream of calling him wobbly, or anything, I'm so sorry, I did a blunder? I gabble, it came out all wrong, I'm blonde! and short! please don't hit me, I will cry and it's soooo hideous, truly it is, snot all over the place, really red nose, piggy eyes, wailing like a bansheee, throwing myself on the floor with arms firmly gripped round ankles and EVEREEEEEEETHING!!!!! honest!

but....but.....now you mentioned it, is he wobbly?

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!!!!! kidding kidding kidding.....swooshes off like a ninja in the night.....wooooooooosh...gone......


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Flubs said:


> omg omgomg omg omg omg omg .....I meant *my* wobbly bits, honestly, errrm...I've never seen him so I dunno what he looks like, I wouldn't dream of calling him wobbly, or anything, I'm so sorry, I did a blunder? I gabble, it came out all wrong, I'm blonde! and short! please don't hit me, I will cry and it's soooo hideous, truly it is, snot all over the place, really red nose, piggy eyes, wailing like a bansheee, throwing myself on the floor with arms firmly gripped round ankles and EVEREEEEEEETHING!!!!! honest!
> 
> but....but.....now you mentioned it, is he wobbly?
> 
> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!!!!! kidding kidding kidding.....swooshes off like a ninja in the night.....wooooooooosh...gone......


haha tass is single flubs


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> haha tass is single [Redacted]


I see, well in that case he is allowed with full blessings to get jiggy with the nurse, altho' I think the jabbing of the boootocks may put paid to any amorous thoughts for a while, lol.

I wasn't being personal at all, really I wasn't. I'm far too polite for that.  I did once say bugger out loud though! and now I'm going to wash my mouth out for even typing it! lol. Toodles, off for a sail.....a life on the ocean wave, da da di da daaaaa di daaaaaa.....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Flubs said:


> I see, well in that case he is allowed with full blessings to get jiggy with the nurse, altho' I think the jabbing of the boootocks may put paid to any amorous thoughts for a while, lol.
> 
> I wasn't being personal at all, really I wasn't. I'm far too polite for that.  I did once say bugger out loud though! and now I'm going to wash my mouth out for even typing it! lol. Toodles, off for a sail.....a life on the ocean wave, da da di da daaaaa di daaaaaa.....


haha i was only kidding flubs have a nice sail .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Are you flirting with me Flubs :wub:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Are you flirting with me [Redacted] :wub:


No, not at all, not one bit. I prolly typed what I meant to say the wrong way or something. I'm really not. Honestly.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Shame


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Sunday 15 April 2012*

Tough&#8230;.Hate Nights

Week 7 Mod

Session 3

30 mins

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 7 mins. Walk 5 mins. Run 5 mins. Walk 3 mins. (20mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.5Km/h, 6Km/h

Running Pace 7.5Km/h, last 2 mins, 9/10Km/h

Incline 0 degrees


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Keep it going through the nights mate. You know I feel your pain. I've got another week of nights in 7 days time:sad:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Diet

Breakfast

Omelette



Lunch

Burger (with lettuce)



Dinner

Pizza


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

im on nights tonight mate, u will find me posting all through the night though as i shall be duckin as much work as possible, its my last one tonight


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

OMG!!! I could eat that burger right now this minute no problem......

prolly have to take the lettuce off? cos I wouldn't wanna be sick or anything...ahem


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I must say mate, having an Giff (if thats what it is) Avatar of you squatting is VERY COOL :thumb:

I think its the first one I have seen and I bet it will not be long before we see them everywhere


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

LOL...


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

your avi.....its moving :confused1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> your avi.....its moving :confused1:


thats 160Kg boiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii .. You done it yet Power boy?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> thats 160Kg boiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii .. You done it yet Power boy?


wow since I've been watching you've already hit 20 reps 

I've not tried it since last comp so no but I reckon I'm good for it


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

My legs were starting to ache paused in the hole, so I had to start squatting


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Tuesday 17 April 2012*

Week 8

Session 1

31 mins

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 8 mins. Walk 5 mins. Run 5 mins. Walk 2 mins. (20mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.5Km/h

Running Pace 7.5Km/h, 11Km/h last min

Incline 0 degrees


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I like the AVi tass !!

Why do i only see a blue link for your pics ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> I like the AVi tass !!
> 
> Why do i only see a blue link for your pics ?


Yeah, I see them like that as well.

Does anyone else see the pics embedded or just a link ?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Just the link for me Tass. Seems to be a lot of it going on at present.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

just a link.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I've messaged Milky about it.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Do people see my sig ok?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Yes x x


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

yes mate I see the sig


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Anyone see this pic



She'll kill me for putting this up


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I see the link in blue text Hot-girl-318-large_o-1-.jpg


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Anyone see this pic
> 
> View attachment 81769
> 
> ...


cant see it mate ive gone blind :wacko:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

My account is fcuked


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

its not just you, I cant insert images either. I even tried using Chrome instead of IE but it makes no driffrence


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I'll have a go.

Any good?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

yes Ming your works OK


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> yes Ming your works OK


That's a pic off my computer. Don't know if that makes a difference?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

first from url



second from PC


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

The girl is a link, mate.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

? can you see a girl? on my PC all I see is a blue text link that reads blink colour.jpg


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I tried to update journal and gave up!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

biglbs said:


> I tried to update journal and gave up!


why mate? are you having more problems than just pictures not inserting?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> why mate? are you having more problems than just pictures not inserting?


Sorry no just pics will not load-too big,i know i am too big the cvnt!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

lol well have to rename you megapixels


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Cash & Carry Today for a bit of protein

4.5Kg sirloin steak, 3kg ham, 2kg bacon



oh, and a small block of cheese


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Cash & Carry Today for a bit of protein
> 
> 4.5Kg sirloin steak, 3kg ham, 2kg bacon
> 
> ...


Man food


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

check out the sirloin price


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

[email protected] me Tass mate, If you're gonna start talking about the price of cheese, then maybe it's time to get your testerone levels checked :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Wednesday 18 April 2012*

Couldn't complete this workout today. Really bad shin spints. I had to walk for the last 3 mins of the second run.

I didn't stretch after my last run or in between. Really tight.

I've also been eating junk for three days. WTF is wrong with me? Why can't I sort this out? Useless wanker !!!

Loads of stretching, foam rolling and a Jacuzzi later (and clean eating) and I will smash this workout tomorrow.

Week 8

Session 2

31 mins

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 10 mins. Walk 5 mins. Run 5 mins.(20mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.0Km/h

Running Pace 7.5Km/h

Incline 0 degrees


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I get the idea you're an all or nothing kinda guy and perhaps the cardio is not enough to drive you and keep you at your diet?

Can you take up any stretching type classes or home work out routines? Yoga, pilates etc

Anything with measurable results so that you can challenge yourself with


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Can you grab me a whole lump of Sirloin like that and bring it up on Sat ? I am hungry.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I get the idea you're an all or nothing kinda guy and perhaps the cardio is not enough to drive you and keep you at your diet?
> 
> Can you take up any stretching type classes or home work out routines? Yoga, pilates etc
> 
> Anything with measurable results so that you can challenge yourself with


Yeah definitely all or nothing....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

switch said:


> Can you grab me a whole lump of Sirloin like that and bring it up on Sat ? I am hungry.


I can if you want. It's frozen. You need to defrost it in the fridge, then cut it up then re-freeze. Luckily I got a spare fridge.

Actually I'll get it tomorrow then defrost it so it's ready to be cut up on Saturday if you want


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

fcuk sake Tass... you have got to beat this demon that lives insode you mate... you get upset with yourself and let him beat you at these times.. think of all the hard work you are wasting to let it go for 3 days in a crap eating binge..

i know you will beat yourself up more than i ever could mate but its time we stopped pandering and made you think about it.. prove me wrong mate that you cant beat this demon inside..

i say this to you as i also fight with that demon from time to time. and it makes me swear at myelf too...

we need to fcuk this cnut off mate he is ruining our progress X


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> fcuk sake Tass... you have got to beat this demon that lives insode you mate... you get upset with yourself and let him beat you at these times.. think of all the hard work you are wasting to let it go for 3 days in a crap eating binge..
> 
> i know you will beat yourself up more than i ever could mate but its time we stopped pandering and made you think about it.. prove me wrong mate that you cant beat this demon inside..
> 
> ...


It's got to be mental. I just don't know what to do at the minute. Just can't control it.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> It's got to be mental. I just don't know what to do at the minute. Just can't control it.


are you realising any triggers mate ??? something or sometime that it gets set off.. ??

can you not have a time out clause ?? so if you fancy something rubbish to eat, have a time out before you eat it, and go over things in your mind. take a look at yourself in a mirror and take your mind off it.. if you still want it after 15 minutes then have it, but have half of what you thought you were going to have ... then make a deal with yourself that you keep the other half or whatever for another time, but you cant have it on the same day or week etc ??

just trying to think of some coping methods as you have it in you to feel guilt and question your motives.. maybe if you can get that feeling before you eat it you may be able to stave off the feeling of want !!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

thinking more about it what about a punishment method but a pre punishment.. so if you want to have it you have to carry out tasks first like a 2 mile walk ?? or 100 sit ups. or press ups..

something that is hard to achieve everytime you have a craving !! but if you have a craving make yourself do the punishment mate ....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Some good ideas there Flinty....


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Some good ideas there Flinty....


just trying to help you beat that cnut inside mate XX


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> just trying to help you beat that cnut inside mate XX


Yeah, I appreciate it.....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Received operation date today

11th June


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Received operation date today
> 
> 11th June


There you go mate, that isn't long at all!

I don't know how you shop but I can't have anything bad in the house at all - or I'll have to eat it or finish it off after a treat or blow out. If I haven't got it I can't eat it! Plus I got some 100% cocoa chocolate in the fridge, it's so potent a tiny bit cures the chocolate craving:thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

When I shop I don't buy anything naughty, but if I get a craving I'll go and buy donuts, crisps, chocolate, biscuits, and eat the lot in one go. All or nothing


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Been pondering today.

I had my pre-op the other day and they take measurements like weight height and all that jazz.

Anyway, when she took my height she said 5' 9". Now, for as long as I can remember, I've been 5' 8".

I reckon I grew and inch whilst taking the peps

Oh, and as for that extra toe ......


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Don't pay or wait till you get home to start eating next time, they'll surely chuck you out and ban you from the premises 

I like the punishment idea! Maybe try trating yourself more often but smaller amounts?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I wish I could keep all the naughtys out of my house but I have a wife and two grown daughters. They have what is called the chocolate cupboard. I have to simply stay away from it because if I open the door I know I will see at least two things that I will eat.

I just don't have the willpower to say no when its there, right in front of me


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Been pondering today.
> 
> I had my pre-op the other day and they take measurements like weight height and all that jazz.
> 
> ...


Perhaps I could do with some of them!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> Perhaps I could do with some of them!


need another digit ?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> need another digit ?


Does this mean i will grow taller as well as bigger with more digits toomg:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Does this mean i will grow taller as well as bigger with more digits toomg:


Yes, extra fingers help with deadlift grip


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Good morning Sir Tass. Just to say have a good weekend and happy training.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Good morning Sir Tass. Just to say have a good weekend and happy training.


Thanks Flubs. You too. Gonna be a strongman weekend for me


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Thanks Flubs. You too. Gonna be a strongman weekend for me


Have fun tomoz camera man!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

dude ill be there from around 9-9:30 comp starts at 10:30 , ministry is cancelled on sunday too .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Im aiming to be there for 10..I saw whathisgingername say something about queueueueueueues


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

craig


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> dude ill be there from around 9-9:30 comp starts at 10:30 , ministry is cancelled on sunday too .


Don't be late:cool2:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

The college has an open day,upto 10000 visitors i just saw oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

showers all day :cursing:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

plus loads of young crumpet :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Monday 23 April 2012*

19st 10lbs (8lbs gained in last week)

Last week was really crap eating for me. Pretty much undid weeks of good work in one massive week long binge.

I tried the workout below, but I feel really heavy. My knees hurt and I had bad shin splints. Not good

I managed 6 mins run, 4 mins walk, then 1 min run.

*PATHETIC*

Week 9

Session 1

30 mins

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 10 mins. Walk 5 mins. Run 5 mins.(20mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.0Km/h

Running Pace 7.5Km/h

Incline 0 degrees


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Don't worry about what you have done food wise, it's done now hey? put it down to experience, I did a similar thing too though so know how you feel....all we can do is put it behind us and make this week a good one right? I'll do it if you will, deal?  I've heard some of the guys say that if you overeat then the some of the weight is just water weight and it will come off? I really hope that is the case cos I have a large steak and kidney pie and chips to get rid of!!! hahahaha....

Have a good week and pardon my intrusion....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Don't worry about what you have done food wise, it's done now hey? put it down to experience, I did a similar thing too though so know how you feel....all we can do is put it behind us and make this week a good one right? I'll do it if you will, deal?  I've heard some of the guys say that if you overeat then the some of the weight is just water weight and it will come off? I really hope that is the case cos I have a large steak and kidney pie and chips to get rid of!!! hahahaha....
> 
> Have a good week and pardon my intrusion....


Always welcome....Yeah, mine is mostly water weight, ut some donut weight, some burger weight, some chips we....etc, etc


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Tuesday 24th April 2012*

Fasted Cardio - 1 hour walk to and from dentist

Diet

Clean 1700 cals

Whoopee-Fcukin-Do


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> *Tuesday 24th April 2012*
> 
> Fasted Cardio - 1 hour walk to and from dentist
> 
> ...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi Flubs

I'm just a bit down at the moment.

All I needed was a hug, so thanks for that.

I'm all better now. Look I'm smiling


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> It's got to be mental. I just don't know what to do at the minute. Just can't control it.


Its nothing to do with me :whistling:

tass everyone has a down week. The old saying its not the fall but how you bounce back ................... So you gained some weight. Get motivated and loose it an a bit more in a week. if the knees and shins are playing up then maybe you need to change what your doing for a few weeks.

You got your op soon which is great news so you need to use this time to get your body to the right stage to gain muscle and strength when you can lift again. It may seem some time away but it will come round soon enough.

GET MOTIVATED


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I feelya Tass a few crap sessions and some drenching on the way to work coupled with money woes and job uncretainty have me feeling a bit sh1t too. Its funny how out of everything the few crap sessions hurt me most lol... Butttt May will be good Tassoni  spring will be in full swing and summer round the corner and you will be closer to lifting iron once again!

I wouldn't be too down about some weight gain bud. What this period has done so far has gotten you more conditioned/fitter and given you confidence to know you can keep a cleaner diet and do cardio pretty religiously when you want to. Plus you're always gonna find it easier to bulk and put on muscle/strength than you are cut weight so anything lost in this period is a bonus! Stick at it mate its only gonna get better from here on in


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Tass, dont be a muppet, a week of bad eating is going to be mainly water weight, couple of days back on the old diet and fasted cardio most of that will be gone.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Cheers for the uplifting words guys. Means a lot.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Wednesday 25 April 2012*

Last couple of days, eating's been clean and I've remembered to take my vits and fish oils. Feel so much better.

Dug deep and completed this workout today. Big improvement from Monday, so all good. Can't believe a few weeks ago, I was struggling to run 1 min, now I can run for 10 !

Gonna add 2 mins to the main run each week, until I get to 20. That will be about the week before the op in June.

Week 9

Session 2

30 mins

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 10 mins. Walk 5 mins. Run 5 mins.(20mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.0Km/h

Running Pace 7.5Km/h

Incline 0 degrees


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice progress Tass. I've been slack with the vits and oils lately myself gonna have to remember to take them you definitely feel better for it!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Wahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!

Oh sorry! :blink: did I go overboard with the support there perchance?....just checking, just checking. thazall...errrmm....

note to oneself: please write out 1,0000 times "One must endeavour to curb ones enthusiasm in other journals...signed....dippy doris..


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Operation moved forwards 4 days


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Just created my Will.

Just in case the NHS murder me. :death:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Hope you have left me your rack but your weights are too heavy for me !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Hope you have left me your rack but your weights are too heavy for me !


I've left you my torture rack


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Tassotti said:


> I've left you my torture rack


Torture rack?  x x


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> I've left you my torture rack


Can you wet wipe it first please !!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> I've left you my toast rack


HAHA


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> I've left you my tie rack


!

I will stop now !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I've left you my girlfriend's rack


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

:thumb:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Where did saddam do his bicep curls ?

In a rack .............................................


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You can also have my hat rack


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

what about your bike rack ! or cd rack !


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Rack of ribs...

Too much? Oh ok  x x


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You can also have my roof rack

Take the lot


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> You can also have my roof rack
> 
> Take the lot


can i have your job and your hot tub 

nah just your job


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> can i have your job and your hot tub
> 
> nah just your job


Your getting the weights and the oven


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Your getting the weights and the oven


i can use both thank you 

so is there any where in crayford we can have that bbq after the comp ? kill 2 birds with one stone ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> i can use both thank you
> 
> so is there any where in crayford we can have that bbq after the comp ? kill 2 birds with one stone ?


No. Crayford is a sh1t-hole. Dunno.I'll give it some thought


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

It's quite strange discussing your death in such a matter-of-fact way.

I even told the solicitor the approximate year I'm gonna kick the bouquet


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

It's only key-hole, you'll be reet :thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

What if the anaesthetist has had a heavy night on the lash and pumps me with too much

Could happen


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> What if the anaesthetist has had a heavy night on the lash and pumps me with too much
> 
> Could happen


You will just have a very long sleep...I had a serious op about 5 years ago and was totally out of it on morphine for days, and the other drugs I was on made me constipated! Noice! and when wanted a weeee:blush: I couldn't aim properly cos I was on morphine and happily wee'd all over the place! doh! and the nurses were very happy to tell me AND the rest of the room all about it when I finally woke up! Sigh....very undignified indeed......I guess at least you have something pointy that you can shove inside the bottle? errmm...that was supposed to be an uplifting comment but I'm not sure I got that entirely right, and errmm can I apologise for mentioning your pointy thing too, bit early in the morning for that? heading for the naughty step as I type.....errrrmmm....time to go and never darken your doorstep on this side of the century?

ahem...just guessing on your reaction of course.....cough cough...

Tassotti? You will be fine, honest, keyhole surgery is brilliant these days and you can hardly see any scars.....you'll be fine....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Haha...That's cheered me up. So I can go around peeing all over the other patients and get away with it. Fantastic !


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Haha...That's cheered me up. So I can go around peeing all over the other patients and get away with it. Fantastic !


Lass i know had her gal bladder removed with key hole last year. she was out the next day and 2 days latter we all went out for a meal !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I had a dream the other night that they operated on the wrong shoulder...aaaarghhhh


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Thursday 26 April 2012*

Wouldn't usually run 2 days consecutively, but I'm working solid for the next three days so wanted to get another one in.

My knees do NOT like it. Wrapped them up today but still painful.

Only managed the following:

Week 9

Session 3

25 mins

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 7 mins (7.5Km/h). Walk 4 mins. Run 2 mins (10Km/h) Walk 2 mins (15mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Better than nowt mate. cardio is cardio - kcalories are burnt fat is lost


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Don't be worried about the op mate. You hear all the horror stories what you don't hear is the thousands of perfect ops performed every month. You'll be fine.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

You will be fine,your as bad as me!Us big lads are soft realy!

Avi is driving me nuts now ya loony!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

haha something pointy to shove inside a bottle :lol: brilliant :clap:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> What if the anaesthetist has had a heavy night on the lash and pumps me
> 
> Could happen


Then just be glad he put you to sleep first


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

been away for a few days and catching up, sorry to read you've been feeling down mate, you've just lost your motivation for a bit. We all have blips!

Get yourself a new challenging and get your **** back in gear. :thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Then just be glad he put you to sleep first


That's just in your fantasies


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Just call me Dr Killdere and no anaesthetist in my fantasies, what's the point if you cant feel anything?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Monday 30 April 2012*

19st 5lbs

Fasted Cardio

Back to Interval Training. Upped speed and incline. Started off and thought it was a bit too easy, but by the end I was totally sweating and out of breath.

30 mins

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 1 minute. Walk 1.5 minutes. Do this 8 times. (20mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.0 kph

Running Pace 8.0 kph, last min 10 kph

Incline 2


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Oooo, managed to get a pic up. The formatting on this site is ****ed


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey mate. Not had time to wipe my own a%#e recently so only been flicking in and out.

How's the training going?

You had your op yet?

What's the weight loss up to now?

You doing any lifting at all?

Oh yeah while you're at it what a your bank details?

Cheers.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

LeBigMac said:


> Hey mate. Not had time to wipe my own a%#e recently so only been flicking in and out.
> 
> How's the training going? Just cardio
> 
> ...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Oooo, managed to get a pic up. The formatting on this site is ****ed


wheres the other pic you were gonna send ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> wheres the other pic you were gonna send ?


 :confused1:

Eh?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

New concoction

Strawberries and Cream Cheesecake


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> :confused1:
> 
> Eh?


the text .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

What I do at work


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> What I do at work


You film 3 legged trannies?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

LOLOL


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

biglbs said:


> You film 3 legged trannies?


He watches porn and gets paid for it ! ??? :blink:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Greshie said:


> He watches porn and gets paid for it ! ??? :blink:


That's how I roll :tt2:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lucky bastard , id be just skin and bone working there , id have a massive right arm too :lol:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Is this how your dodgy shoulder came about? You just haven't told us about the matching wrist and elbow injuries


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

What do you do tass?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Good morning Tassotti...ermm..your job sounds, errmm, errr...interesting :blink: :blush: It's a big market I guess so I don't think you will ever be out of work so that's not a bad thing. I suppose it makes watching newsnight a bit of a chore, but hey.....hee heee...

Have a good day..I liked the look of the cheesecake, yum...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Replicator said:


> What do you do tass?


I'm a Master Control Room Engineer

I press buttons and watch telly at various different companies.

At my very first interview, the manager said to me "If you are sitting back with your feet up on the desk, then we are happy"

Sold !!

It's when I'm running about pressing buttons and answering phones that the shiit has hit the fan.

It's a great job really, but I still moan about it. I do as little as possible (freelance)


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Good morning Tassotti...ermm..your job sounds, errmm, errr...interesting :blink: :blush: It's a big market I guess so I don't think you will ever be out of work so that's not a bad thing. I suppose it makes watching newsnight a bit of a chore, but hey.....hee heee...
> 
> Have a good day..I liked the look of the cheesecake, yum...


Morning Flubs

That's actually a Swedish tv company who happen to Broadcast Penthouse tv onto a couple of their channels. If I switch the porn out to the wrong channel, then someone in Russia goes to prison....hahaa

Off to the dentist today for a crown (feel like royalty)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i still want a job .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Ewen, for the millionth time, I am not going to perform fellatio on you !!!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

ewen said:


> i still want a job .


Me too :thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Cardio - Walk to and from dentist

Had a crown fitted. I reckon dentists should take a leaf out of hairdressers book. You know, when they pull out the mirror to show you the back of your head.

They should show you the crowned tooth using those little oval mirrors they have to see if you are happy with their work.

"Bit more of the side please"


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Me too :thumbup1:


see three posts above


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> see three posts above


I'll give that a miss then LOL


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> Is this how your dodgy shoulder came about? You just haven't told us about the matching wrist and elbow injuries


pull the other one?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh yeah, I am also a Landlord with a few properties and own a couple of websites selling health insurance and loans

And I rent out my place in Bulgaria


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

And Ive been known to frequent Clapham Common for a few extra quid


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Yea and ive got a palace in timbucktoo .. :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rent boy .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I give old men BJs for a score


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Who's hacked my account !!??!!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> lucky bastard , id be just skin and bone working there , id have a massive right arm too :lol:


you after working there for a month


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

http://www.sunnybeachbulgaria.org.uk

http://www.lifemedical.co.uk

http://www.able-finance.co.uk


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

How long are crowns supposed to last ?

Bit more than 5 hours I would have thought

Fooking thing cracked in half during dinner

Dentist getting sacked off after they fix it


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> I give old men BJs for a score


But I paid you £20

no..........wait..................D'oh


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> How long are crowns supposed to last ?
> 
> Bit more than 5 hours I would have thought
> 
> ...


What the f where you eating??? Were you not supposed to chew on it for 12 hours or so?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning. Ouch on the crown front Tassotti. I have 2 but I got the white ones? which are supposed to be very strong. What sort did you have? it does seem strange that it cracked, or was it the temporary one they put in whilst they are making up the permanent one? I think they are weaker cos they have to prize them out. Hope they fix it ok for you. I hate dentists and literally shake like a loony when I'm in there, they have my card marked with "nervous patient"...hee heee.....I think I make them feel nervous, lol. Have a good day and thanks for dropping into my journal. cheers...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> What the f where you eating??? Were you not supposed to chew on it for 12 hours or so?


2 Hours they said..I was eating oatcakes and p butter (not exactly hard)


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Morning. Ouch on the crown front Tassotti. I have 2 but I got the white ones? which are supposed to be very strong. What sort did you have? it does seem strange that it cracked, or was it the temporary one they put in whilst they are making up the permanent one? I think they are weaker cos they have to prize them out. Hope they fix it ok for you. I hate dentists and literally shake like a loony when I'm in there, they have my card marked with "nervous patient"...hee heee.....I think I make them feel nervous, lol. Have a good day and thanks for dropping into my journal. cheers...


When I had my front one don, they did that. Made a temp one then made the real one.

This was was at the back and they made it on the spot. It was white (although I only paid for the silver one)...Hmmm, maybe that was the temp one...I dunno. About to ring them now.

This tooth has previosly had root canal work so there are no nerves, so no pain luckily.


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

Lol, Tass you make me laugh. Are you looking for an assistant in button pushing???? :whistling:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Ginger.Tom said:


> Lol, Tass you make me laugh. Are you looking for an assistant in button pushing???? :whistling:


Your laughing at my tooth falling out ?


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Your laughing at my tooth falling out ?


Not about your tooth, about your job, lol.

Your tooth sounds bloomin painful :crying:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

im laughin at ur tooth mate


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I'll Have you know I have a degree in pressing those buttons and watching telly


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Your laughing at my tooth falling out ?


old age for ya tass, but look at bright side, toothless guys can make mroe giving BJ's as its safer


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

barsnack said:


> old age for ya tass, but look at bright side, toothless guys can make mroe giving BJ's as its safer


Always a silver lining


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

So just called the dentist and it was the temp crown, so it doesn't really matter. It's more comfortable without it anyway


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> So just called the dentist and it was the temp crown, so it doesn't really matter. It's more comfortable without it anyway


Keep it clean then with warm water, swish it round that tooth so any bits will flush out, although I think the dentist will do that anyway. Good luck with that..


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Keep it clean then with warm water, swish it round that tooth so any bits will flush out, although I think the dentist will do that anyway. Good luck with that..


Will do..I'm not going back to dentist for 2 weeks where they will fit the proper crown. Shouldn't be any pain as I say..No sense, no feeling


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Wednesday 2 May 2012*

Fasted Interval Training

Increased running by 0.5 kph. Was really tough..Dripping with sweat..

30 mins

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 1 minute. Walk 1.5 minutes. Do this 8 times. (20mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.5 kph

Running Pace 8.5 kph

Incline 2

6 Night shifts starting tonight. Whoopee !


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I used to work nights for a long while, it was pants having to stay awake the whole night, but when you go to bed the next morning it's fab isn't it? your'e so tired and it brilliant dropping your kegs and climbing into a nice warm bed and having a good ole snore right? I'm right aren't I? hee heee.....errrmmm...you don't have to reply, I just had a moment of nostalgia for those moments....but on the other hand, 16 hour shifts, pah!!! total sod....nope, actually I take it all back, nights....pft! who needs 'em....hee hee...

..

and...and....don't watch those naughty bits! you'll go blind....so I've heard :laugh:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the night shifts mate.

As for the teeth, just pull 'em out. It's been scientifically proved that we only need 20 teeth, the rest are just waiting for evolution to catch up and get rid of them

I can understand the cosmetic value if they are at the front lol. But if they are at the back....well. If anybody gets close enough to notice them they are already doomed


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Flubs said:


> I used to work nights for a long while, it was pants having to stay awake the whole night, but when you go to bed the next morning it's fab isn't it? your'e so tired and it brilliant dropping your kegs and climbing into a nice warm bed and having a good ole snore right? I'm right aren't I? hee heee.....errrmmm...you don't have to reply, I just had a moment of nostalgia for those moments....but on the other hand, 16 hour shifts, pah!!! total sod....nope, actually I take it all back, nights....pft! who needs 'em....hee hee...
> 
> ..
> 
> and...and....don't watch those naughty bits! you'll go blind....so I've heard :laugh:


Working for ITV this week so no porn, just the boring rubbish they show


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Sorry to hear about the night shifts mate.
> 
> As for the teeth, just pull 'em out. It's been scientifically proved that we only need 20 teeth, the rest are just waiting for evolution to catch up and get rid of them
> 
> I can understand the cosmetic value if they are at the front lol. But if they are at the back....well. If anybody gets close enough to notice them they are already doomed


Also - £80 ish for extraction - £209 for cap

No wonder they try and talk you into it


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Also - £80 ish for extraction - £209 for cap
> 
> No wonder they try and talk you into it


Yeah, [email protected]


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Friday 4 May 2012*

Fasted Interval Training - No increase today&#8230;Fooked from nights

30 mins

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 1 minute. Walk 1.5 minutes. Do this 8 times. (20mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.5 kph

Running Pace 8.0 kph, last min 10 kph

Incline 2


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Happy weekend Sir Tass. I am still full of snot, regretfully, it's not one of my better looks and I don't have many..lol. Hope there is something better to watch to night.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Happy weekend Sir Tass. I am still full of snot, regretfully, it's not one of my better looks and I don't have many..lol. Hope there is something better to watch to night.


More snot and bogies here too,pah


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Sorry to hear about the night shifts mate.
> 
> As for the teeth, just pull 'em out. It's been scientifically proved that we only need 20 teeth, the rest are just waiting for evolution to catch up and get rid of them
> 
> I can understand the cosmetic value if they are at the front lol. But if they are at the back....well. If anybody gets close enough to notice them they are already doomed


ive only got 11 left now  topset are false


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Happy may day mate


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Happy may day mate


Likewise

You're up early


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Likewise
> 
> You're up early


Was up at 1am,feel **** with flu and throat kept closing up-mucas and dry,feel sh1t


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Was up at 1am,feel **** with flu and throat kept closing up-mucas and dry,feel sh1t


Pleasant image.

I've been working all night..Feel totally fcuked now


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Pleasant image.
> 
> I've been working all night..Feel totally fcuked now


Any good films? :whistling:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Any good films? :whistling:


No. American Pie 2 AGAIN

Managed to get a coupla hours sleep as well so not too bad


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> No. American Pie 2 AGAIN
> 
> Managed to get a coupla hours sleep as well so not too bad


What exactly do you do?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> What exactly do you do?


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/161785-tassottis-fight-back-strength-96.html#post3088172


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I remember that but what is it you actualy do,editing,or?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

biglbs said:


> I remember that but what is it you actualy do,editing,or?


he sits on his ass all night making sure the late night tv films adverts and such are showing as planned if they stop showing he puts night screen on .

presses buttons if its needed .


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> he sits on his ass all night making sure the late night tv films adverts and such are showing as planned if they stop showing he puts night screen on .
> 
> presses buttons if its needed .


Cheers mate,the lazy bugger,does less than me lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Cheers mate,the lazy bugger,does less than me lol


he does less than a dosser but paid as much as a banker .


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> he's less than a tosser but more than a complete w4nker .


bit harsh mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> he does less than a dosser but paid as much as a banker .


A bosser or a danker ok


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

as far as southerners go tass is a decent one :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> as far as southerners go tass is a decent one :lol:


Northern cvnt!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Northern cvnt!


you would look good in a pink tutu and fairy wand :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Happy birthday my friend..


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Milky said:


> Happy birthday my friend..


Thanks Milky

You're a coupla weeks early though


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Thanks Milky
> 
> You're a coupla weeks early though


his wife say he`s premature too :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Monday 7 May 2012*

19st 2lbs

Fasted Interval Training - No increase today&#8230;Had to dig deep to pull this one off. Hate nights, hate nights, hate nights !!!

30 mins

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 1 minute. Walk 1.5 minutes. Do this 8 times. (20mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.5 kph

Running Pace 8.0 kph, last min 10 kph

Incline 2

I'm so close to seeing 18 stone on the scales. I keep getting close then binge out and put 7 lbs back on. Not this time though. Gonna blast through that barrier next week.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> *Monday 7 May 2012*
> 
> 19st 2lbs
> 
> ...


bang some growth in ya


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> bang some growth in ya


Well, if it's anything like peps, then I would end up at 30 stone on 1500 cals per day


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

30 stone ripped would be cooooooooooolio


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> *Monday 7 May 2012*
> 
> 19st 2lbs
> 
> ...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I can do it !!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> I can do it !!!


you better be sub 19 stone by the time i see you in crayford coz i will kick you in the cnut


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> I can do it !!!












i'll stop now


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Been away with work a while, good to see your still smashing it mate


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Been away with work a while, good to see your still smashing it mate


Cheers Marrsy. Was wondering where you'd got to


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

whens your op mate? thought it was the 7th


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

bongon95 said:


> whens your op mate? thought it was the 7th


7th June


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I think you should go peps /gh route too mate,i am deffo getting leaner daily,weight do'nt matter imo we are not BB's ffs


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I do want to use peps, but I am going to wait until I know there is no pain.

I found that the peps masked any pain I was having and I don't want to train through any pain and not realise it if that makes sense.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> I do want to use peps, but I am going to wait until I know there is no pain.
> 
> I found that the peps masked any pain I was having and I don't want to train through any pain and not realise it if that makes sense.


Makes good sense,you gonna put Gh with it ,i think?

You could use it all to assist repair and not train,may speed the game up mate!


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> 7th June


 ah i got the wrong month then


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Makes good sense,you gonna put Gh with it ,i think?
> 
> You could use it all to assist repair and not train,may speed the game up mate!


Thinking about it, I'm not gonna be straight back to lifting heavy am I ..There's gonna be a period of physio rehab...Yeah, I'll deffo do peps to help recovery. I don't know if GH is worth adding as well?

Peps do my head in though. Well, not peps but the fact that I cannot drop weight on them. I like to see my weight going down. It's a head-**** thing with me


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Thinking about it, I'm not gonna be straight back to lifting heavy am I ..There's gonna be a period of physio rehab...Yeah, I'll deffo do peps to help recovery. I don't know if GH is worth adding as well?
> 
> Peps do my head in though. Well, not peps but the fact that I cannot drop weight on them. I like to see my weight going down. It's a head-**** thing with me


The peps give your natural wave max power-if you like,the Gh will top it up past that imo yes you will heal faster,it may be water weight you got on them,it appears like me you need to settle into them.I defo am feeling better now--apart from flu/heart /back and life quests lol lol


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Makes good sense,you gonna put Gh with it ,i think?
> 
> You could use it all to assist repair and not train,may speed the game up mate!


Bump this Tass :thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Bump this Tass :thumbup1:


What d'ya mean Rep ?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> What d'ya mean Rep ?


He seconds it mate!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Assuming money is no object, what is the best GH ?


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Assuming money is no object, what is the best GH ?


Fvck know m8 ..due to me not being able to afford it or id be on it for life along wi my peps

and good luck on the 7th by the way


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Assuming money is no object, what is the best GH ?


Pharma grade mate,done


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Pharma grade mate,done


thinbk he meant which pharma grade


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> thinbk he meant which pharma grade


All pharma grade are as good as each other,if sourced correctly as long as 191chain!and comply to standards,

such as pfizer genetropin 36iu

or if pharma not available then hyge-two types ie pinwheel tops/200iu box of tribal tops both good 100/200iu,

Kigs are hit/miss,i am using intratropin at mo it seems good


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

biglbs said:


> All pharma grade are as good as each other,if sourced correctly as long as 191chain!and comply to standards,
> 
> such as pfizer genetropin 36iu
> 
> ...


i know dude but tass cant go to his man and say i want pharma growth lol

but he could ask him for certain pharma brands if he knew which to ask for lol .


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> i know dude but tass cant go to his man and say i want pharma growth lol
> 
> but he could ask him for certain pharma brands if he knew which to ask for lol .


Why can he not ask a source-who is gonna know what he has available, what he can get?If the fella is clueless,get a new source ....simples


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Why can he not ask a source-who is gonna know what he has available, what he can get?If the fella is clueless,get a new source ....simples


coz he wants to know which brands are good pre asking :confused1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> coz he wants to know which brands are good pre asking :confused1:


My point is find out what he can get,  ---and then we can find out if it is ok,

by checking it out.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I need names

serostim ?

nutropin ?

Jintropin ?

I need names...That's all just words to me at the moment


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Cheers Marrsy. Was wondering where you'd got to


Yea mate, been crazy busy the past 6-8 weeks!

Back to smashing phys now though  Was thinking of trying a Hypertrophy routein but think I will go back to Stronglifts and add a few isolation things into it.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Marrsy86 said:


> Yea mate, been crazy busy the past 6-8 weeks!
> 
> Back to smashing phys now though  Was thinking of trying a Hypertrophy routein but think I will go back to Stronglifts and add a few isolation things into it.


Wendlers with boring but big assistance


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Back from docs again.

Thyroid TSH levels are "within range". The range being 0.35-5.0 mIU/L

Now, been researching this a bit. My TSH level was 4.75 mIU/L

According to thyroid.about.com

"It's now nearly a decade since the experts have established that this new, narrower TSH normal range of 0.3 to 3.0 is a more accurate one, and recommended that it become the standard of practice. Yet, the dithering continues. Some doctors use the new range for diagnosis and therapeutic management -- others refuse to consider anything unless it's marked "High" or "Low" on laboratory reports."

So, looks like my doc is using a very outdated testing range (shock, horror !)

"Patients can arm themselves with copies of the AACE and National Academy of Clinical Biochemistry reports, educate their practitioners, and patronize those doctors who stay up on the research, and leave behind those doctors who stick their heads in the sand and refuse to recognize millions of undiagnosed, undertreated people with hypothyroidism."

Which is exactly what I intend to do.

ALSO, Got another blood test for testosterone next week. Gonna do the same for that.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

ewen said:


> Wendlers with boring but big assistance


Is Wendlers another workout program or something ? Is it based around powerlifting ? How's your comps going Ewan ?


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Are these tests for precycle blood work Tass ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Are these tests for precycle blood work Tass ?


Well, originally, I was getting bloods tested for stomach pains, but since then I have been asking them to test for TSH levels cos I'm a fat ****

BigLbs mentioned he thought my test may be low due to the way my fat was spread, so I asked for a test test.

I do have low-test symptons, but those symtoms could also relate to under-active thyroid.

Plus if I can get free test from the doc, who am I to say no ? :rolleye:

I don't have any plans at the moment to run a cycle, but I never say never


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello there Sir Tass, having read all of the above posts I can advise that I have no idea at all what it is about, however, fat is something I do understand and I own quite a bit of it myself. I can in fact do press ups and hit the floor with my stomach LAAAWWWWWWWNG before my forehead gets there...

notsureIshouldbesohappy'boutopenlyadmittingthatfact:blink: hee heee


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Ah right well hope you get better mate and free test can't be bad! Wish I could get some medical thing so I could get free test.

Think I will be starting my Stronglifts log off again soon, instead of trying to live on 2400 Cals a day I think I will go for 3000 to try get big, not too fussed about and now. Seen some calculations that bring me out around 4300 recommended Cals a day though!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I thought about getting my test levels checked myself just outer curiosity really and see how they drop with age and that  Like you say free tests and stats have gotta be worth it


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Thursday 10 May 2012*

Fasted Interval Training - Increased by 0.5 kph on running on first 4 intervals. Hard going today.

25 mins

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 1 minute. Walk 1.5 minutes. Do this 6 times. (15mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.5 kph

Running Pace First 4 mins 8.5 kph, last 2 mins 8 kph

Incline 2


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Oooooooooh. Pics are working properly again :thumb:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Yay! for pics...whoot whoot


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Glad that treadmill is getting some use still! Got one for my ex before and it became a cloths hanger after a month or so.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Got woken up at 4 o'clock today by the bed breaking

Crack, smash, wallop, sh1t

Time to get seriarse on the diet


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Got woken up at 4 o'clock today by the bed breaking
> 
> Crack, smash, wallop, sh1t
> 
> ...


Lol that's one way to be woken up!

What happened to it???


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Leigh L said:


> Lol that's one way to be woken up!
> 
> What happened to it???


The actual frame itself snapped in two. I can't even blame it on bedroom cardio :crying:

And how did you get a sig you lowly silver member ?

And why are you up so early ?


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Tassotti said:


> The actual frame itself snapped in two. I can't even blame it on bedroom cardio :crying:


I was gonna say too many women.... lol

time to smash it - get serious again...

weather's getting better get outside and do some too?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Rykard said:


> I was gonna say too many women.... lol
> 
> time to smash it - get serious again...
> 
> weather's getting better get outside and do some too?


Is that dogging ?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Oooooooooh. Pics are working properly again :thumb:


Pics or not workin,you bed smashin cvnt!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Pics or not workin,you bed smashin cvnt!


Pics of what?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Pics of what?


You naked lol

Old tom is .... well an old tom


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Pics of what?


You said and i quoted pics workin,sooooooo pics or not workin lol dopey!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

:confused1:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Tassotti said:


> Is that dogging ?


as long as you don't break anything......


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Tass!!!! your poor bed, oh lawwdy!! and how about you? hope nothing was broken or maimed in bed crash. new bed? or just put the mattress on the floor, much cheaper but a total poop to get up in the night to have a wee, and somewhat dangerous. Not that I've had to experience that in any way of course... :whistling:

Happy Friday Sir Tass...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Tass!!!! your poor bed, oh lawwdy!! and how about you? hope nothing was broken or maimed in bed crash. new bed? or just put the mattress on the floor, much cheaper but a total poop to get up in the night to have a wee, and somewhat dangerous. Not that I've had to experience that in any way of course... :whistling:
> 
> Happy Friday Sir Tass...


I'm gonna repair it and beef it up ....a lot

I'm fine. Moved to the couch, but couldn't get back to sleep.

Have a great weekend too


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> The actual frame itself snapped in two. I can't even blame it on bedroom cardio :crying:
> 
> And how did you get a sig you lowly silver member ?
> 
> And why are you up so early ?


The bedroom cardio has likely weakened it over time

I just added a sig in the profile section - Can't everyone do that??

I couldn't sleep. I got up and did some cleaning and paperwork after perusing the site from my creaky wooden bed lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Leigh L said:


> The bedroom cardio has likely weakened it over time
> 
> I just added a sig in the profile section - Can't everyone do that??
> 
> I couldn't sleep. I got up and did some cleaning and paperwork after perusing the site from my creaky wooden bed lol


I am an animal in the sack 

Usually only gold members can add sigs


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> I am an animal in the sack
> 
> Usually only gold members can add sigs


It didn't need saying

Don't know how I wangled a sig then (Sssshhhhh! Don't tell anyone! xx)


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> *I am an animal in the sack*
> 
> Usually only gold members can add sigs


So we can see


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Is your shoulder still giving you jip or did that clear up ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Is your shoulder still giving you jip or did that clear up ?


Needs operating on Marrs. June 7th for a bit of keyhole surgery and bone shaving

I haven't lifted anything since Feb 23rd. Just running.

Oh, I tried to do abs but I also get a horrendous pain in my lower abs.

I'm falling apart.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

You're not falling apart Sir Tass, you are just experiencing technical difficulties and normal service will be resumed shortly right?

right? of course right! come on youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu.. 

"i get knocked down, and I get up again, you ain't never gonna keep me down" heee heee...see what I did there? I broke into a song, spesh, oh boy i'm good ain't I? yup! sure am... :tongue:

kidding....bout being good 'an all...feel free to poke me in the eyes if we ever meet, I won't even move, not once! :blink:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

chumba wumba ....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm approaching 40 rather quickly. I have 4 men's middle aged-spreads. I am falling to pieces. It's Friday night and I'm looking for Landlord's Insurance. Life in the fast lane !!!

My online-dating profile above didn't get me 1 date. Shocker !

Thanks for the song, I didn't know you could sing..............


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Ewe, can you go on FB for a chat ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

on


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I'm approaching 40 rather quickly. I have 4 men's middle aged-spreads. I am falling to pieces. It's Friday night and I'm looking for Landlord's Insurance. Life in the fast lane !!!
> 
> My online-dating profile above didn't get me 1 date. Shocker !
> 
> Thanks for the song, I didn't know you could sing..............


Tass!!! shurrrrrruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup!

I can see your 4 stomachs and raise you one. It's Friday night and I'm sat on the sofa in my bed socks and very classy vest and cardi and I could ACTUALLEEEEEEEEEE pull my huge pants over my head, tie them at the neck and kidnap myself. My nose is red, my eyes are piggy, I'm coughing up snot from my throat and my nose, I have a spot on my left cheek (not the one on my face!!!), I haven't waxed my legs for two days!!!!! EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK! I will shortly be slapping on a mud pack in an effort to help my face from scaring all the children away, and a hair pack that will render me looking like an ACTUAL baked potato as I have to cover it with foil for it to work, sigh...technical stuff I know.....

Don't even try to raise above my level of self pity cos it just WON'T work!!!! okay?

and......ahem.....yes, I'm a great singer, I'm glad you noticed that, sometimes it's so hard to get that across...:laugh: I also play the accordian, the peruvian flute and after sniffing a few sherry bottle tops from three miles away I have been known to throw out a few ditties whilst in mid wee wee in the toilets! ahem...would have been on top of a table but ya know, I'm shy. :whistling:

Hee hee....just trying to make you smile Sir Tass....all of the above is a fib....errr...well some of it, I am NOT actually a baked potato, although there is a sneaky physical resemblance...sigh....hahaha......Toodles Sir Tass...leave you in peace for a bit...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh crap!!! sorry...still working and failing miserably on doing short posts....pft...


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Tass!!! shurrrrrruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup!
> 
> I can see your 4 stomachs and raise you one. It's Friday night and I'm sat on the sofa in my bed socks and very classy vest and cardi and I could ACTUALLEEEEEEEEEE pull my huge pants over my head, tie them at the neck and kidnap myself. My nose is red, my eyes are piggy, I'm coughing up snot from my throat and my nose, I have a spot on my left cheek (not the one on my face!!!), I haven't waxed my legs for two days!!!!! EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK! I will shortly be slapping on a mud pack in an effort to help my face from scaring all the children away, and a hair pack that will render me looking like an ACTUAL baked potato as I have to cover it with foil for it to work, sigh...technical stuff I know.....
> 
> ...


I know we're not supposed to ask for sources .....

But where can I get whatever you're on, Flubs???:lol:xx


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I am Mr Potato man


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> I am Mr Potato man


ur back not sore from all that deadlifting tass?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> ur back not sore from all that deadlifting tass?


Starting to ache a little


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Morning mr Potato


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

So bed reinforced.

Need to give it a thorough testing now


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> So bed reinforced.
> 
> Need to give it a thorough testing now


switch said you invited him round ....maybe i should warn him :confused1:

nah fcuk it :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Lol

May have to buy a girlfriend for the night :devil2:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> switch said you invited him round ....maybe i should warn him :confused1:
> 
> I thought tass meant weights when he said he needed a good session a while back! :lol:
> 
> nah fcuk it :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Lol
> 
> May have to buy a girlfriend for the night :devil2:


ill go halfs 

on the fun ..


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> ill go halfs
> 
> on the fun ..


That's just an excuse to see me naked


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Sunday 13 May 2012*

Fasted Interval Training

30 mins

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 1 minute. Walk 1.5 minutes. Do this 8 times. (20mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 4 mins 5.5 kph, 4 mins 5kph

Running Pace 4 mins 8.5 kph, 4 mins 8.0 kph

Incline 2


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Alright Tass , hope all is well ....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello there. Just having a quick swoosh round. Hope you are well.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Good morning Sir Tass. I'm here again, I feel like a stalker! lol...sorry...hope you are okay and you have a good day....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Hello all.

Not much to report. Been at docs again for blood test testing my test levels.

Oh and heading off to dentist in a min for crown fitting

Joy of joys


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Hello all.
> 
> Not much to report. Been at docs again for blood test testing my test levels.
> 
> ...


Your falling to bits mate!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Your falling to bits mate!!


I really am :thumbdown:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Back from dentist.

Had a crown and THREE fillings. Mouth is totally numb

Can't eat or drink for 2 mothertrucking hours !!!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lol get some veneers .


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

ewen said:


> lol get some veneers .


is that not what you finish off furniture with


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Back from dentist.
> 
> Had a crown and THREE fillings. Mouth is totally numb
> 
> Can't eat or drink for 2 mothertrucking hours !!!!!


Protien Shakes and a straw Tass


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Replicator said:


> is that not what you finish off furniture with


lol im a chav mate ive got leather ....recliners :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I got lazyboys


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> I like ladyboys


 :scared:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

ewen said:


> lol im a chav mate ive got leather ....recliners :lol:


I like the plural there Ewen ........Ive only got the one  wife sits on an Orange box .......hold it, I know what your thinking .She does have a cushion tho mind :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Replicator said:


> I like the plural there Ewen ........Ive only got the one  wife sits on an Orange box .......hold it, I know what your thinking .She does have a cushion tho mind :lol:


mine gets the floor


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> I really am :thumbdown:


Age mate,me too!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Sir Tass, poor you! dentists, booooooooooooooooo!!! I hate them too but more afraid of the outcome if I don't go, so go regularly, double boooo....

Have a good day, and you're not falling apart Tassie, it's just a phase right? c'mawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwn mister....  beeeeg hugs dude.....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

It's funny coz all of my life, I've never been ill. I hardly ever even get colds. I was like that Bruce Willis bloke (not in die-hard, in that film where he cannot die)

However, over the last couple of years, since I stopped drinking and smoking, I'm getting all sorts of crap. I'm even getting athlete's foot now. WTF? Weird stuff happening.

((Unbreakable..That's the feller.))

After the op, gonna take some 'medicine' to aid recovery and hopefully clear up all my other niggles at the same time

3 weeks countdown


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Was gonna says whats up Tass hows things but I see 3 weeks and counting BOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMM!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

3 weeks till I put my life in the hands of the NHS !!!!

Aaaaaaarrrrrggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> 3 weeks till I put my life in the hands of the NHS !!!!
> 
> Aaaaaaarrrrrggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


3 weeks till ya mounting a slut in your squat rack you mean!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> 3 weeks till ya mounting a slut in your squat rack you mean!!!


Haha..What !??!?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Haha..What !??!?


 :beer: where did that come from got a bit excited forya!!

On a real like I said before my old man had keyhole surgery on shoulder and its better than before you'll be alright man!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I hope so. I've put up with this pain for over 2 years now. Be nice to be without it.

Now I dont know if it's in me heed, but I have started to feel something in the other shoulder as well lately .... Ooooooooohhhhhh Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Anyone in the Heathrow area wanna put me up for a coupla nights. Can't be bothered travelling to work !


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I hope so. I've put up with this pain for over 2 years now. Be nice to be without it.
> 
> Now I dont know if it's in me heed, but I have started to feel something in the other shoulder as well lately .... Ooooooooohhhhhh Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


Its in ya head! Or maybe an imbalance stress from other shoulder being weak either way just deal with one shoulder at a time ay 



Tassotti said:


> Anyone in the Heathrow area wanna put me up for a coupla nights. Can't be bothered travelling to work !


I would do but thatd mean youd have to share a single bed


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Its in ya head! Or maybe an imbalance stress from other shoulder being weak either way just deal with one shoulder at a time ay
> 
> *I would do but thatd mean youd have to share a single bed *


You wish !!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You could go in with ginger bolloks and I could have your bed


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> You could go in with ginger bolloks and I could have your bed


I would never share a bed with a gingger!!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> You could go in with ginger bolloks and I could have your bed


I don't have anything to add but my day hasn't been great and reading that sentence for some reason is just making me LAUGH OUT LOUD ..seriously, it's a proper swear word that isn't it? hee heee "ginger bollocks" (sorry for saying that by the way) but it just is making me larrrrrff....hee heee...awwee...durrrr...the little things 'an all that...hahahahaha...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Just had a call from the docs. Turns out my testosterone is low (well spotted Big Lbs)

Have to get another blood test done (just to be sure I spose) then a sexy nurse will jab awesomeness into my botty :bounce:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Just had a call from the docs. Turns out my testosterone is low (well spotted Big Lbs)
> 
> Have to get another blood test done (just to be sure I spose) then a sexy nurse will jab awesomeness into my botty :bounce:


How common is low test and what symptoms should you look for? It seems like every bodies after free gear! If your natural trainer and then need this would you still be classed as natural or not? Lamont Peterson style!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

It's medicine as far as I can tell. As were the peps I injected originally to try and help my shoulder. So is the GH I will also be shooting.

100% NATURAL me..Always will be


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Main simpson is low sex-drive. ALso lethargy and a "I just cant be assed" attitude.

I thought I was just a lazy bastard. Turns out it's medical


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Main simpson is low sex-drive. ALso lethargy and a "I just cant be assed" attitude.
> 
> I thought I was just a lazy bastard. Turns out it's medical


Think my test must be low when I'm in work then, wonder if that will work in my next review?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Just had a call from the docs. Turns out my testosterone is low (well spotted Big Lbs)
> 
> Have to get another blood test done (just to be sure I spose) then a sexy nurse will jab awesomeness into my botty :bounce:


Did you get numbers ?

When i got mine results over the phone they just say its low , Deal with it !!!! There not to forward in giving everyone sus from what i can tell. A guy i know has only just got the go ahead and he is 50ish. He has had gyno and not been able to grow hair on his body since in his late 20's !!!!

It would be nice to know how low is low enough for them to make you awesome again. Wish i had my back done when i had the chance. Your gonna be like robo tass soon with massive alpha muscles !


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> It's medicine as far as I can tell. As were the peps I injected originally to try and help my shoulder. So is the GH I will also be shooting.
> 
> 100% NATURAL me..Always will be


But your getting a new shoulder !! Its like me rebuilding my car then adding nitro and saying its still an original mini !!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Bionic shoulder....Be OHP 250Kg

Haven't got numbers yet. Doc just called said "It is low. We need to do anotehr test before I prescribe 1g test per day" ...Or something along those lines...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Think my test must be low when I'm in work then, wonder if that will work in my next review?


Worth a try I reckon...You could take a sh1t load then wreck the work place for fun and blame it on roid-rage


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Captain America style!! :beer:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Alright Tass,

Been reading your blog with great desire, Hope your well Tass, I am sure your operation will be fine, bet your missing the training, I am glad My shoulder has stopped it was hurting me for abit. But Back to the hard Man I never was!

Keep your chin up, and keep losing those pounds!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Just had a call from the docs. Turns out my testosterone is low (well spotted Big Lbs)
> 
> Have to get another blood test done (just to be sure I spose) then a sexy nurse will jab awesomeness into my botty :bounce:


No problems buddy,i have been knocking around a while in this game and can tell a lot by looking and listening.

Just glad it will be sorted,my therapy has been stopped due to tikkker!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi Matt

Long time no see. You disappeared from journal world....Oh wait...You started a new one without telling anyone didn't ya !!!

Bad boy !!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I will guess your test is 7 mate,anyone else gonna play

'Guess tass's test?'


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I will guess your test is 7 mate,anyone else gonna play
> 
> 'Guess tass's testicle size?'


Fixed


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

What's the normal range?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> What's the normal range?


Usually measured between 8 and 29....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

It is debateable if what Nhs calls normal or acceptable realy is as it is roughly 8-30 units,without looking mate,if you need it exactly i will dig out?Kinda big range a?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

6.7...What is it nmol/L or summin?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> 6.7...What is it nmol/L or summin?


That's the one....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> 6.7...What is it nmol/L or summin?


That is the same as mine tass,no wonder you feel the way you do!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Ming are you still on TRT?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> That is the same as mine tass,no wonder you feel the way you do!


That was my guess...Don't know numbers yet


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:lol:


Tassotti said:


> That was my guess...Don't know numbers yet


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Ming are you still on TRT?


Yes, mate.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Yes, mate.


What happens..Do you have blood test periodically to check levels. What if they are really high ? :rolleye:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Mingster said:


> Yes, mate.


I am Jelly!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> What happens..Do you have blood test periodically to check levels. What if they are really high ? :rolleye:


You get loads of tests to start with so you can't really get away with taking additional meds:whistling: After a while the blood tests will drop to every 6 months and then you have a bit more scope for artistic interpretation I come off any extras 6 weeks before the test.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

someone say free pharma :whistling:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

How much do they give you ....roughly like


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> How much do they give you ....roughly like


Not keen on giving sus now,it's testogel 50mg/daily now---


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i thought they stopped sus altogether and use nebido and testo gel .


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> How much do they give you ....roughly like


Yeah, they will probably start you on testogel to check your tolerances. What I did was say that I hated the smell of the gel and the fact that the missus couldn't touch me for like 2 hours after applying the gel and stuff. That's when they put me on nebido. That's 1g of test decanoate every 12 weeks. I've got it down to a gram every 10 weeks at the minute.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

1g every ten minutes........WOW....Oh wait...I read that wrong

Can I go into the docs and ask for 1g per week and, oh, can you throw in a few dbol as well?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> 1g every ten minutes........WOW....Oh wait...I read that wrong
> 
> Can I go into the docs and ask for 1g per week and, oh, can you throw in a few dbol as well?


You can try lol. He might put you on sedatives if you do though


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> 1g every ten minutes........WOW....Oh wait...I read that wrong
> 
> Can I go into the docs and ask for 1g per week and, oh, can you throw in a few dbol as well?


hes gonna check your prostate dude :crying:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> hes gonna check your prostate dude :crying:


Worry when he says"it will be a bit uncomfortable,but stay still and don't look around"


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

exactly LOL


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

ewen said:


> hes gonna check your prostate dude :crying:


I had this done in the states when I had an infection, good luck Tass lol, the doc said "tell me when it feels uncomfortable, lol soon as the finger went it, I was like NOW..... Lol, ****ing orrible mate.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

im due another one of them checks soon ................hate this getting old business


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

lol so you did have low test levels after all! Is what they give you enough to get you up in the higher end of average? Or enough to be 6 times over the limit like you were actually doing a cycle?

I'm gonna get mine checked I think, just gotta know if I'ma low test pansy like you Tass  I do have a few of those symptons...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Good morning Tass, sorry to hear you have to have errmm... your danglie checked out :blush: I errr hope it isn't as awful as the chaps are saying, and I really really hope for your sake you don't have to have a big finger shoved down it cos from what I know,the err, oh dear, how to put this? errm opening. (durrrr so sorry, red as a feckin' beetroot here, thank god you can't see me)...isn't that big is it? NO answer required there, please don't put me right anyone....gulp! hahahaha...

aneeeeeewaaaayyyyeeeeeeee....hope you are okay, you're having it rough at the mo hey? but it will pass and things will get better for you, I'm sure it will....take care big fella..beeeg hugs...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Speedway said:


> I had this done in the states when I had an infection, good luck Tass lol, the doc said "tell me when it feels uncomfortable, lol soon as the finger went it, I was like NOW..... Lol, ****ing orrible mate.


i had mine checked by a female doctor rather nice one as well , tbh i didnt mind one bit although she could of wiped the ky jelly off my ring piece it was soaking my boxers the bitch .


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> i had mine checked by a female doctor rather nice one as well , tbh i didnt mind one bit although she could of wiped the ky jelly *off my ring piece *it was soaking my boxers the bitch .


oh! my mistake...I thought he was talking about the other errmm...hole? on his danglie....he meant bum hole? (sorry for saying that)....pheweeeeeee...I'm actually a bit relieved now cos I was really wondering how on earth someone managed to get a finger in a danglie hole!!! they are weeeny!!!

That's alright then.... 

hahah...sorry Tass....I did think it was the danglie hole....sorry for being rude..i was a bit perplexed and rather worried on your behalf...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Flubs said:


> oh! my mistake...I thought he was talking about the other errmm...hole? on his danglie....he meant bum hole? (sorry for saying that)....pheweeeeeee...I'm actually a bit relieved now cos I was really wondering how on earth someone managed to get a finger in a danglie hole!!! they are weeeny!!!
> 
> That's alright then....
> 
> hahah...sorry Tass....I did think it was the danglie hole....sorry for being rude..i was a bit perplexed and rather worried on your behalf...


tass is shall we say hmm his wanger is like a rocket launcher :lol: so very possible to get a hand and several fingers in there in fact he gets stopped at the dartford crossing in case he is hiding immigrants :lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

:laugh:



ewen said:


> tass is shall we say hmm his wanger is like a rocket launcher :lol: so very possible to get a hand and several fingers in there in fact he gets stopped at the dartford crossing in case he is hiding immigrants :lol:


EWEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRN!!!! oh lawwwwwwwd!!

I'm trying really hard not to laugh at that but...but.....:laugh: :laugh:

you guys are quite naughty...

(both hands over mouth and trying hard to stifle laughter) heeee heeee

Ewen!! naughty step this minute if you please!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I think they just bring you back to within range Wardy.

Tell you what though. When I was training I was making pretty good progress with low test levels.

Imagine what I'm gonna be like with normal test. Hmmmm Beastly


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I think they just bring you back to within range Wardy.
> 
> Tell you what though. When I was training I was making pretty good progress with low test levels.
> 
> Imagine what I'm gonna be like with normal test. Hmmmm Beastly


This is true Tass, but there can be a downside.

Spots, raised blood pressure, raised oestrogen levels. Stuff like that. Oh, and a huge surge in libido


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> This is true Tass, but there can be a downside.
> 
> Spots, raised blood pressure, raised oestrogen levels. Stuff like that. Oh, and a huge surge in libido


no dartford whore will be safe :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

:thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm gonna be a spotty, beastly, red-faced shag-machine


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tass this is what your cgonna be like after the op


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

More like Metal Mickey


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Once you've had the op and the obvious few months of rehab/physio what's the goals and what method will you use? Wendlers strong lifts or something else?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Once you've had the op and the obvious few months of rehab/physio what's the goals and what method will you use? Wendlers strong lifts or something else?


I have been giving that some thought lately.

I never completed (got to where I wanted to be) Starting Strength, so I will be going back to that.

It will be perfect for building my pressing strength back up. I'm hoping to have not lost too much strength with squats and deads and rows.

My targets will be as follows :

Squat 200Kg 1RM

Deadlift 220Kg 1RM

Bench 120Kg 1RM

OHP 100Kg 1RM ish

When I reach those numbers, I am going to move on to Wendys Trumvirate.

With regards to squats, I don't think I'm gonna squat heavy 3xpw. Thinking 1 heavy 3x5, I light 3x5 and 1 heavy 1x5

Can't ****ing Wait !!!!!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i think your squats should be light front and heavy back squats .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> i think your squats should be light front and heavy back squats .


Reason ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Reason ?


light for recovery front because they are great for quad and core and heavy back squats because they are king .


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Good luck with your op!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> Good luck with your op!!


Thank you hun


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I cannot wait for ya mate:thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

try not to push urself too hard too quick


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> try not to push urself too hard too quick


I will be sensible. The bumf reckons recovery is betwenn 3 and 6 months.

With the recovery 'medicines' I have planned, I reckon I'll be lifting light within 3/4 weeks and just progress slowly from there.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> I will be sensible. The bumf reckons recovery is betwenn 3 and 6 months.
> 
> With the recovery 'medicines' I have planned, I reckon I'll be lifting light within 3/4 weeks and just progress slowly from there.


wouldnt wendlers be less taxing for u as u only working within a percentage of ur max??


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

GHRP-2, MOD_GRF(1-29), Cissus, Jarrow's Ultra Bone-up, Jarrows Jarrosil, and possibly Hygetropin micro-dosed directly into the shoulder.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> GHRP-2, MOD_GRF(1-29), Cissus, Jarrow's Ultra Bone-up, Jarrows Jarrosil, and possibly Hygetropin micro-dosed directly into the shoulder.


Large amounts of oily fish, EFA's etc for lubrication too Tass?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I have been giving that some thought lately.
> 
> I never completed (got to where I wanted to be) Starting Strength, so I will be going back to that.
> 
> ...


Sounds good. I couldn't handle squats 3x a week it killed me I never felt recovered!

I reckon 120kg bench is a bit conservative compared to your other targets!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> try not to push urself too hard too quick


This x1000000

Remember the place your in now and make sure you do everything you can not to return! Full rehab, physio, every daft stupid pointless exercise they make you do with there Jane Fonda pink dumbells, stretches, everything. No shortcuts! Then when you can train make technique your focus not weight, I read an article ages ago about how in the 60s and 70s in Russia they'd take the kids that had the potential and the physical dimensions for weightlifting away to training camps but only let them lift an empty bar for 6 months-1year so when they added weight there technique was perfect!


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

ewen said:


> i had mine checked by a female doctor rather nice one as well , tbh i didnt mind one bit although she could of wiped the ky jelly off my ring piece it was soaking my boxers the bitch .


Mine to was a female doctor, if you can call her that, she had massive sausage fingers and she also left my ring covered in jelly, I walked out of there with my soggy ring feeling like I had been raped lol.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I think they just bring you back to within range Wardy.
> 
> Tell you what though. When I was training I was making pretty good progress with low test levels.
> 
> Imagine what I'm gonna be like with normal test. Hmmmm Beastly


Tis true mate its gonna be like being 18 again 

Spotty red faced shagging machine kinda sums me up so maybe my test levels are towards the top end of normal :lol: still gonna get em checked just to see though I think



Tassotti said:


> I have been giving that some thought lately.
> 
> I never completed (got to where I wanted to be) Starting Strength, so I will be going back to that.
> 
> ...


Targets look awesome mate I always get excited when I see some numbers  I'll be willing you on!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Sounds good. I couldn't handle squats 3x a week it killed me I never felt recovered!
> 
> I reckon 120kg bench is a bit conservative compared to your other targets!


Not sure about the pressing numbers. Don't forget I will be coming back from a fcuked shoulder. Those numbers are just rough guidelines really. If I exceed them all well and good.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Tis true mate its gonna be like being 18 again
> 
> Targets look awesome mate I always get excited when I see some numbers  I'll be willing you on!


Support appreciated.

I may well come down and watch Matt's comp. Are you going?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

need to set something up for doing facepulls these will help shoulder recovery .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> need to set something up for doing facepulls these will help shoulder recovery .


I got rope and cables

You fancy coming to watch Matts comp Ewe ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> I got rope and cables
> 
> You fancy coming to watch Matts comp Ewe ?


where and when ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> where and when ?


http://www.gbpf.org.uk/calendar/ViewCalendar.aspx?id=319


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> http://www.gbpf.org.uk/calendar/ViewCalendar.aspx?id=319


day after mine , my dad is gonna be down so not gonna be making it .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Looking at that date, it's 10 days post-op. I won't be able to drive.

Not sure wanna rely on your piece of sh1t.

Switch !!!!!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> day after mine , my dad is gonna be down so not gonna be making it .


Furry muff


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Looking at that date, it's 10 days post-op. I won't be able to drive.
> 
> Not sure wanna rely on your piece of sh1t.
> 
> Switch !!!!!!!


mines broke down yesterday :sad:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> mines broke down yesterday :sad:


Aiiiiii Know..Cake baking and the like


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Not sure about the pressing numbers. Don't forget I will be coming back from a fcuked shoulder. Those numbers are just rough guidelines really. If I exceed them all well and good.


A 120 bench isn't easy to reach for everyone especially for you after a ****ed shoulder! Mike is just a pressing machine 



Tassotti said:


> Support appreciated.
> 
> I may well come down and watch Matt's comp. Are you going?


I'll come if he wants me to but he seems to ignore me when I ask so I'm not sure he wants me there no idea why though cause he needs someone to kick him up the ass on the day



ewen said:


> day after mine , my dad is gonna be down so not gonna be making it .


 :crying: miss you bigman


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> :crying: miss you bigman


 :blink:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> :blink:


Not sure what that smiley even means so Ill respond with this :wacko:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Not sure what that smiley even means so Ill respond with this :wacko:


lol it was meant your gay


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> lol it was meant your gay


Oh well thats just fine then :bounce:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You're all ghey !


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> You're all ghey !


This just reminded me of the scene from Blue Streak if you scene it :lol:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> A 120 bench isn't easy to reach for everyone especially for you after a ****ed shoulder! Mike is just a pressing machine


More like a 1 trick pony!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Over the past two days at work, I have done exactly 6 minutes of work !!!

Man, I am robbing them blind :laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Over the past two days at work, I have done exactly 6 minutes of work !!!
> 
> Man, I am robbing them blind :laugh:


so whats that 8 [email protected] :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

This job man !!!!

I sit around with my feet up all day and occasionally go round and chat up the sexy Scandinavian blondes

Oh, and get paid a truck-load to do it .. hahaha

Study hard in school kids

Hell on earth


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> This job man !!!!
> 
> I sit around with my feet up all day and occasionally go round and chat up the sexy Scandinavian blondes
> 
> ...


i want a job with you


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thuis place need someone full-time. They keep offering it to me, but they cannot afford me !!

You got a degree in Engineering right ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Thuis place need someone full-time. They keep offering it to me, but they cannot afford me !!
> 
> You got a degree in Engineering right ?


yeah of course :confused1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> yeah of course :confused1:


sweet..I'll get you an interview...Just mention my name and it's yours


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> sweet..I'll get you an interview...Just mention my name and it's yours


haha im serious dude , the wookie is gonna get a beating before to long .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Film it


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Film it


he doesnt know how to do that the caveman, thats why he needs u, he only knows how to pick up stones and sh1t


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> he doesnt know how to do that the caveman, thats why he needs u, he only knows how to pick up stones and sh1t


i can wear tutu`s as well 

i might post a pic up from earlier today in the al :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

now a video of you picking up stones in a tutu, that would be worth a watch


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> now a video of you picking up stones in a tutu, that would be worth a watch


haha possibly but i was kinda thinking of what me and the mrs have been getting up to


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

hey Tass ..hows it going


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi Rep

Not bad..Been working long hours (but doing very little)

Op soon (\s you know)

Hope you're all right mate


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

doing okay ......last bit of arm injury is taking its time tho ..its like it healed up to 85% in yards per week and the last 15% is taking cm's a week now healing so slow this last bit


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Saturday 19 May 2012*

Fasted Interval Training

30 mins

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 1 minute. Walk 1.5 minutes. Do this 8 times. (15mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.0 kph

Running Pace 10/9/8/7/10/9/8/10 kph

Incline 2


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello there, just in to wish you happy weekend...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks Flubs ..You too

I'm off to see my young nephews playing football tomorrow, so should be good fun


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Monday 21 May 2012*

Diet been off for last coupla days. Pushing 20 stone again, so got my fat arse on the treadmill for some fasted interval training.

25 mins

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 1 minute. Walk 1.5 minutes. Do this 6 times. (15mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.0 kph

Running Pace 10/10/9/8/9/10 kph

Incline 2


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

afternoon m8


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi Rep..You well?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> View attachment 84279


wtf is that ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shakes-bars-snacks-recipes/179741-cookies-cream-cheesecake.html#post3142381


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> View attachment 84279


 Oh myeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!! get the bloopin' kettle on!!! I'm coming over!! dust the best chair off and cut me a hoooooooooooooooooge slice please....:laugh:

Hey Sir Tass, nice little sess there...noice!! but...but....not as nice as that piccie of FOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD...hahahahaha..


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

love is in the air :wub:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> love is in the air :wub:


only for the cheesecake Ewen.......only for the cheesecake....much as I heartily adore you guys, I would ram raid you down to floor and hold you there with my size fives for a bag of salted kettle crips...oh yeah! true story bro'  (hee heee I feel such a nobby head saying that, lol....)...scuse my cheek...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I'll bang the kettle on. I'll even let you sit in my leather lazyboy and have a massage.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Flubs said:


> I heartily adore you guys, I would ram raid you down to the floor and hold you there with my size fives


 :wub:

yes please miss


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh lawwwdy!! you two are a right bunch of naughties!!! Massage is tempting me ever so slightly but I am a qualified massage therapist so therefore ........naaaaaaaah!

and Ewen....lol just lol!!! DON'T make me trot over to yours and give you a caning!!! just don't...lol..

errr....I am jesting you guys so don't get all naughty on me okay? gulp....

note to oneself: stay the hell away from big boy terrritory cos you just cannot handle it.....

errrmm....not that I'm saying you're big boys or anything, i wouldn't be so rude! errr..oop! errrr...and I'm sure you're not small either, I have no doubt you are both errmmmhuge? errr :blush:  oh dear!!! would this be a good time to bow out gracefully why I still can? hahaha....

Tass...so sorry for once again mucking about in your journal...apologies. Feel free to blame Ewerrrrrrrrrn! but don't tell him I said that ..shhhhhh....it's our secret right?....ahem...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Ewen is like a carry on film


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Ooooooooooooooooh matron


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

:laugh:



Tassotti said:


> Ooooooooooooooooh matron


:laugh::laugh: I lurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrv the carry on films, hilarious.....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Lol I am a bit of a sid James :lol:

So Tass has made the pudding and he's putting the kettle on and he has a hot tub 

And flubs is a masseuse .

Come on guys meet up


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> Lol I am a bit of a sid James :lol:
> 
> So Tass has made the pudding and he's putting the kettle on and he has a hot tub
> 
> ...


Oh lawwwwwd! lol just berrrrluddy lol!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Been taken down today.

Kept waking up last night with dehydration and a sore throat.

Been dizzy all day. Feel like I've got a hangover.

Called in sick for nightshift. Happy don't have to work, but sad won't be getting paid.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Been taken down today.
> 
> Kept waking up last night with dehydration and a sore throat.
> 
> ...


Edit


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Lobes I think you may have a distorted view of what I do


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Lobes I think you may have a distorted view of what I do


Only 'cause of vaseline on lens!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello Tassotti, sorry to hear you're not feeling too good. There is a bug around. Try to keep your liquids up (errr...not beer?)...lol...and get something to help you sleep. I recently had a bad cold and I used those Beecham all in one remedy things? two tablets every 4 hours. Not sure how helpful they were really but I managed some sleep at night. Get some some good quality chicken soup down you if you can. Feed a cold thingy? Hope it passes soon.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Tassotti, how are you feeling today? If you're head is hurting, go and get some eucalyptus oil or pine oil and put a few drops in to some warm water and stick a towel over your head, the menthol in the oils will help to clear your head. Also, if it's a full blown cold, then try not to eat a lot of dairy things cos they encourage your body to produce mucus (eeeeeouwwwwwww) which will muggy up your head and chest and make you feel worse.

Hope you managed to get some sleep last night. Take care big fella..  can't have any of "ma boys" down and out can I now? nope! Toodles..


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Been taken down today.
> 
> Kept waking up last night with dehydration and a sore throat.
> 
> ...


No sick pay? What are you contractor? Hope you're feeling better mate


----------



## big chas (Nov 13, 2011)

i`ve got the opposite problem my weight`s dropped to under 15st so consequently weaker couldn`t deadlift 205kg in comp at weekend still qualified for british though and won a nice trophy + certificate in the drug frees - will try to build my weight up later ; didn`t want to look like a fat old bastard all summer ...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Morning Tassotti, how are you feeling today? If you're head is hurting, go and get some eucalyptus oil or pine oil and put a few drops in to some warm water and stick a towel over your head, the menthol in the oils will help to clear your head. Also, if it's a full blown cold, then try not to eat a lot of dairy things cos they encourage your body to produce mucus (eeeeeouwwwwwww) which will muggy up your head and chest and make you feel worse.
> 
> Hope you managed to get some sleep last night. Take care big fella..  can't have any of "ma boys" down and out can I now? nope! Toodles..


It's not a full on cold. It's weird. Just a really sore throat and feel dizzy and totally wiped out all the time ! It's hard to swallow (no comments please)


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> No sick pay? What are you contractor? Hope you're feeling better mate


Freelancer joys


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

big chas said:


> i`ve got the opposite problem my weight`s dropped to under 15st so consequently weaker couldn`t deadlift 205kg in comp at weekend still qualified for british though and won a nice trophy + certificate in the drug frees - will try to build my weight up later ; didn`t want to look like a fat old bastard all summer ...


Hi Chas

Good to see you on here again.

Get your vids up from the comp last weekend !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

happy birthday you cheescake eating fcuker :scared: :thumb:


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2012)

hb mucka :thumb:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

*Happy birthday squire!!*


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday "young" man


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Tassotti...It's your BIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIRRRRRRRRRTTTTTTTTTTHHHDDAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYY!!! I only have this to say;






if that link don't work I will flush my head down the toilet!!!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

and this.....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

and this...



I chose chocolate cos you did a choccie cheesecake so I did a guess based on that....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

and...and.....just in case you need to know...the ickle chubby one is me, the second tallest is Eweerrrrrrn and the tall one is Wardy cos I can tell by the way he posts that he is tall..

ahem....errrmm??

would saying very sorry I am in therapy for my posts help at all? in any way? little bit? sigh.......


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

All the best, Tass:beer:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

OLD GITSTA


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I did it first!!!!!! meeee, meeeeee, meeeeee...breathe breathe breathe.... :whistling:  :bounce:

yesIamfiveyearsoldandIstillmaketoastsoldiersandeggybread....... :wacko:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> I did it first!!!!!! meeee, meeeeee, meeeeee...breathe breathe breathe.... :whistling:  :bounce:
> 
> Yes but you smell.
> 
> yesIamfiveyearsoldandIstillmaketoastsoldiersandeggybread....... :wacko:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

To finish

................................nice!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

\No fighting on my birthday please. Don't wanna see lobes take a beating !!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hee heee....

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

HAPPY BIIIIIIIIIIRRRRRRRRTHDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY DEAR TASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

HAPPY BIRTHDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY TO YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Okayeeeee okayeeeeee I'm going i'm goiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing...hee heeeee....honest *****.. :stuart:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:blowme:My god woman,how many stims you on? :lol:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Flubs said:


> Hee heee....
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> 
> ...


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

have a good one Tass


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Flubs said:


> and...and.....just in case you need to know...the ickle chubby one is me, the second tallest is Eweerrrrrrn and the tall one is Wardy cos I can tell by the way he posts that he is tall..
> 
> ahem....errrmm??
> 
> would saying very sorry I am in therapy for my posts help at all? in any way? little bit? sigh.......


You'd be wrong I'm afraid flubs I'm 5'10 on a good day 

You have a good one yesterday Tass? How are Birthdays without beverages? :lol: cause I wouldn't know!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> You'd be wrong I'm afraid flubs I'm 5'10 on a good day
> 
> You have a good one yesterday Tass? How are Birthdays without beverages? :lol: cause I wouldn't know!


Laid up with flu last few days. Just been watching telly and messing around on here. Been great !!!!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Laid up with flu last few days. Just been watching telly and messing around on here. Been great !!!!


Ahhh **** man how you feeling today? If better tomorrow get the barbi out have a late bday feast


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Ahhh **** man how you feeling today? If better tomorrow get the barbi out have a late bday feast


This x2

Hope your feeling better!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Ahhh **** man how you feeling today? If better tomorrow get the barbi out have a late bday feast


struggling to eat coz of sore throat (probably a blesssing in disguise)

Although I'm starving !!!!!!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> struggling to eat coz of sore throat (probably a blesssing in disguise)
> 
> Although I'm starving !!!!!!


Make up for it by drinking fluids!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Make up for it by drinking fluids!


trying but thats almost as painful


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Did you get some cnut for your throat ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> Did you get some cnut for your throat ?


Yeah bruv. Lubrication for 135 per hour


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

You've got oral thrush :lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Yeah bruv. Lubrication for 135 per hour


good grief, that's expensive Tassotti. I'm sure Boots or superdrug would have something for less than that, and would prolly work better...135 pounds? blimmin' eck. It's prolly made by one of the regular companies anyway and just has a different label on it. pft!

Anyhow, have a lovely weekend, I know you are unwell but at least you can chill out in the sun and try to get some sleep...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

He he he


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

Send it back complaining it didnt work and ask if they have another make you can try instead... :whistling:

Have a great weekend Tass xxx


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Flubs is right Tass sounds like you got a posh cnut ...

Ask for a refund


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I'll get one made in China next time


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Thailand is better , more choice cheaper and they look better .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

choices choices - may get one of each


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

your not alone ive had it end of last week with sore throat on the the thursday for 2-3 days ( like swollowing broken glass it was ) tehn you get the head bung an snoters for 5 -6 days , I should be okay for training the morra ...........Im gonna give it a go anyway

you have my sypathy bud


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I got 13 days for this sh1t to clear out before my op


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> I got 13 days for this sh1t to clear out before my op


youll make it


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Did you find anything to relieve the throat pain Rep?


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Did you find anything to relieve the throat pain Rep?


YES , a throat spray from Boots ...its nearly £6 for a wee bottle but well worth it , it just numbs your throat , 2-3 squirts last for about 6 hrs


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Replicator said:


> YES , a throat spray from Boots ...its nearly £6 for a wee bottle but well worth it , it just numbs your throat , 2-3 squirts last for about 6 hrs


Got a link to the beauty ?


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

This is it

http://www.ultrachloraseptic.co.uk/sore-throat-spray-products.aspx


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Workout

Hammer Curls L/H

1x8 2Kg

Done !


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i have also had this sh1tty fluey cold thing.. i still got an irritating little cough after 3 weeks and a snotty head, but my sinuses are bad anyway ...

the throat thing is crappy though ..

hope you shake it soon chaps !!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Got a link to the beauty ?


Did you get any ??


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Did you get any ??


2 bottles. Already used one. It is good stuff


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> 2 bottles. Already used one. It is good stuff


Exactly ...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Docs again this morning

First Blood Test

Testosterone Level - 7.7 nmol/L

Second Blood Test

Testosterone Level - 8.8 nmol/L

Normal Range is 10-30 nmol/L, so I am low

Start discussing the options and he lets me choose which one I want out of test tablets, gel or injection. I opt for injection.

Doc proceeds to tell me that my prostate needs to be checked first

Me (remembering Ewen's earlier comment) "Oh, how's that done then"

Doc "With blood tests and also I need to examine you"

Me (here we go) "Whats that involve then"

Doc "Well, I insert a small finger into your anus to feel if the prostate is smooth"

Me "What, you're not even going to buy me dinner first?!"

Doc cracks up laughing.

So, onto the examining table (well it is his bed really innit) and he gets me to lie on my back and feels my stomach and my balls (prob just getting me in the mood)

Then it's "Right onto your side then"

"HOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLYYYYYYYYYYYYYY FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKkk"

My facial expression mimicked that of a blow-up doll. (Think he liked that)

After some feeeling around and me desperately trying not to sh1t myself (and him) it's all over.

Man, the things you have to go through for some free steroids !


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Funny **** :lol: when are you jabbing your a$$ fulla test then?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Funny **** :lol: when are you jabbing your a$$ fulla test then?


Haha. I'm gonna wait till after my op next week.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ill reply when the tears of laughter stop BHAHAHA


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strange why hes giving you test enth @ 750mg monthly or is he suggesting more frequent injections ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> strange why hes giving you test enth @ 750mg monthly or is he suggesting more frequent injections ?


It looks like that but it's only 250mg/ml monthly. That script is 3 months worth.

Hmm, wonder if I could manipulate that to my advantage.............................. :devil2:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> It looks like that but it's only 250mg/ml monthly. That script is 3 months worth.
> 
> Hmm, wonder if I could manipulate that to my advantage.............................. :devil2:


oh ok .

but still enth is the wrong stuff to be using , something like undeconate in a castor oil carrier would be better or nebido .

at least your getting it sorted thats the main thing :thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> oh ok .
> 
> but still enth is the wrong stuff to be using , something like undeconate in a castor oil carrier would be better or nebido .
> 
> at least your getting it sorted thats the main thing :thumbup1:


Oh really? Why is that then?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Half life mate week 4 you be low


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> Half life mate week 4 you be low


I see. Makes sense. I'll look into it. Fooking docs


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Worth asking mars .


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

*Doc "Well, I insert a small finger into your anus to feel if the prostate is smooth"*

*
*

Oh dear!!!!!! One feels quite faint...... :mellow:

Hey there Tassotti, that sounds just awful....poor you.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Flubs said:


> *Doc "Well, I insert a small finger into your anus to feel if the prostate is smooth"*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Totally different experience when sober ....................... :lol:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Not nice at all then but the things you've got too do when in pain.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

totally agree its right pain in the @rse


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Haha. I'm gonna wait till after my op next week.


Not Long now TASS


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Serves you right,one up the bum no harm done a?

Blame me ,it's all my fault!!!:lol:I recon he fancies you though my doc(female at time)never offered? :confused1:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice one tass. I need to get the results of mine off the dr just so i get a finger up the bum too !!!!!

Op soon, free test ! you will be banging out big numbers way before xmas !


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

I didnt like it iether mate ...and I didnt cum like some said can happen when it gets stroked mg:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tass did he wipe the lube off yer ring ?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

did he lube it with spit !


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2012)

Reading that m8, I just had visions of this clip haha.

Sorry m8. Least you will be sorted soon tho, welcome to the dark side :thumb:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Tassotti, just passing through like a silent ninja turtle in the night...wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooosh....errr? except it's the morning...errmm..welllllllllll...you can't get everything right, right? :whistling: or is that just me...:laugh: hoep your day is good and training goes well....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Dave said:


> Reading that m8, I just had visions of this clip haha.
> 
> Sorry m8. Least you will be sorted soon tho, welcome to the dark side :thumb:


Brilliant :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Illness came back with a vengeance yesterday afternoon.

It's weird. It's like the worst hangover ever. I literally could not stay awake, but it was a light sleep where you feel like you are dying.Major head dizziness when trying to move.

I do feel a lot better this morning though


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Illness came back with a vengeance yesterday afternoon.
> 
> It's weird. It's like the worst hangover ever. I literally could not stay awake, but it was a light sleep where you feel like you are dying.Major head dizziness when trying to move.
> 
> I do feel a lot better this morning though


Oh dear! I feel sorry for you, I hate feeling poorly. I really hope things will pick up for you. you are eating properly aren't you? and staying hydrated? hee hee..well, not with booze I mean.....hee hee....take care you.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dave said:


> Reading that m8, I just had visions of this clip haha.
> 
> Sorry m8. Least you will be sorted soon tho, welcome to the dark side :thumb:


hehehehe,i am p1551n a wee bit!

That is Tass?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Illness came back with a vengeance yesterday afternoon.
> 
> It's weird. It's like the worst hangover ever. I literally could not stay awake, but it was a light sleep where you feel like you are dying.Major head dizziness when trying to move.
> 
> I do feel a lot better this morning though


i have heard other people that have been violated sexually have felt this to think its called analrapeitis !!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

LOLOL


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

MY SIDES ARE SORE FROM READIN THIS PAGE :lol: BRILLIANT ................FVCK, BLOODY FVCK, AND FVCK AGAIN,.. BLOODY CAPS STUCK ON , IM NOT SHOUTING , HONEST !!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Replicator said:


> MY SIDES ARE SORE FROM READIN THIS PAGE :lol: BRILLIA
> 
> NT ................FVCK, BLOODY FVCK, AND FVCK AGAIN,.. BLOODY CAPS STUCK ON , IM NOT SHOUTING , HONEST !!


Bliimin 'eck!!! keep it down in here will ya!!! I'm trying to sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep!!!! hahahaha....

errr....my version of humour? ahem...okay men...as you were, thank you....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Tassotti, Oh dear, feel like a stalker now, I was the last one in last night and first one in this morning...oh lawwwd! Sorry...hope you are feeling ok today? hope so. Take care big fella. Oh, I had a chance to look at the funny vid, the doctor one? It didn't half make me laugh like a drain...I can just see it...you haring down the road...aaarrrrrrrrrggggggghhhhhhhhhh.....arrrrrrrrrggggghhhhh......I really laughed so much.....oh dear, poor you...I think I would have done exactly the same though.....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Hahaha. yea that vid was spot on.

Feeling much much better today thanks. My sore throat has almost gone now and all the dizzziness has gone.

Hate being ill !!

Have a good day everybody


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Hahaha. yea that vid was spot on.
> 
> Feeling much much better today thanks. My sore throat has almost gone now and all the dizzziness has gone.
> 
> ...


me too Tass ...hate it big time , trained again last niggt but ye just know your not giving it your all coz still a wee bit week .....just a blocked nose now which is clearing fast ...

Hope you get over this for your op ...be a set back I would imagine for it to be delayed .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Replicator said:


> me too Tass ...hate it big time , trained again last niggt but ye just know your not giving it your all coz still a wee bit week .....just a blocked nose now which is clearing fast ...
> 
> Hope you get over this for your op ...be a set back I would imagine for it to be delayed .


I am praying that it clears up and doesn't delay the op.

I've been fortunate I think as I didn't get any of the cold symptoms at all.

I have been smashing flu pills so maybe that kept it at bay. I think I'll be okay


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> I am praying that it clears up and doesn't delay the op.
> 
> I've been fortunate I think as I didn't get any of the cold symptoms at all.
> 
> I have been smashing flu pills so maybe that kept it at bay. I think I'll be okay


praying for ye tass


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

deskboy88 said:


> Up the training mate, you have done well so far - stay active buddy.


Not when he fighting a virus off though mate,he needs to beat that first. :thumbdown:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Not when he fighting a virus off though mate,he needs to beat that first. :thumbdown:


comes in reads fvck all ...makes a stupid post and leaves ..some folks eh :whistling:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Replicator said:


> comes in reads fvck all ...makes a stupid post and leaves ..some folks eh :whistling:


I have'nt stopped laughing from 'your 'thread yet!!!!!!!! wwwwwwhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeee! :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2012)

Sounds like your on the mend m8y, nice one.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

biglbs said:


> I have'nt stopped laughing from 'your 'thread yet!!!!!!!! wwwwwwhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeee! :lol:


ahh mun.. its a killer init .............ive given masel a sore head wi laughin ....................going for a shower noo


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Tassotti, hope you're on the mend a bit more today....I hope so cos you need to get your op over with so I can put random pictures of grapes and stuff in your journal to help you get better!!! I mean...that does work right? COURSE it does....evereeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeebody know that! 

Have a great day, happy weekend to ya, take care and errrrmmm...think think think....I know!! wash your hands a lot!!! pheweeeeeeeeeeeeeee....thought I would have to leave without imparting wisdom on a Friday...yup.......wash your hands a lot!!! keeps the infections at bay....

OH YES IT DOOOOOOOOEEEEES....

OH NOOOOOOO it dooooooooooon't

OH yeesss......oop! sorry....I may have/may not have gone off on one there? not sure...

be right back....just checking the rules for Friday.......

Sod!! I did.... 

heee heee.....just mucking to make you smile...sorry......BUT NOT MUCH!!!! :laugh:

I am, I am...no really I am...most dejected indeed with my flippant attitude, will go and sit on the stairwell and think about the error of my ways for a bit....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Morning all. Feeling a bit better again today. Good night's sleep. Throat just now has remnants of soreness.

May try and get back on the treadmill tomorrow. Bit of LIIT. See how it goes. Need to sweat

Have a blinder peepholes


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Morning all. Feeling a bit better again today. Good night's sleep. Throat just now has remnants of soreness.
> 
> May try and get back on the treadmill tomorrow. Bit of LIIT. See how it goes. Need to sweat
> 
> Have a blinder peepholes


Now you just need something nice and tastey to blast the taste buds and get ridda that metallic cotton mouth!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Been working so just catching up, glad your better mate!

Let me get this right all I've gotta do is let a bloke cup my balls and finger my ring to get free gear? That right?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Been working so just catching up, glad your better mate!
> 
> Let me get this right all I've gotta do is let a bloke cup my balls and finger my ring to get free gear? That right?


That's what it boils down to yeah. I'll pm you Big Barry's number.....


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Morning all. Feeling a bit better again today. Good night's sleep. Throat just now has remnants of soreness.
> 
> May try and get back on the treadmill tomorrow. Bit of LIIT. See how it goes. Need to sweat
> 
> Have a blinder peepholes


I cant seem to shake this at all, No sore throat but my head is all blocked up again as bad as ever Fvck sake !!! are you getting rid of it ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Replicator said:


> I cant seem to shake this at all, No sore throat but my head is all blocked up again as bad as ever Fvck sake !!! are you getting rid of it ?


I think so, although the other day I was feeling better then it came back and wiped me out completely. Nasty sh1t


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> I think so, although the other day I was feeling better then it came back and wiped me out completely. Nasty sh1t


yes Tass exectly what I mean ....some folks at work saying it took them 3 weeks to ge t totaly clear of it ...b0llocks


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Replicator said:


> yes Tass exectly what I mean ....some folks at work saying it took them 3 weeks to ge t totaly clear of it ...b0llocks


Took me 4! mg:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Took me 4! mg:


awe great ..thanks,............ so Ive got over another week and a fvckin half o this sh1t to go :cursing:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Replicator said:


> awe great ..thanks,............ so Ive got over another week and a fvckin half o this sh1t to go :cursing:


ooooooooooooops..............er a bee in may!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

biglbs said:


> ooooooooooooops..............er a bee in may!


what ..this is June


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Replicator said:


> what ..this is June


Flew off!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Flew off!


youve lost me now m8 LOL :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Replicator said:


> youve lost me now m8 LOL :lol:


A bee in may flew off!=maybe,perhaps,possibly,er yup:lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Belated happy returns mate.

Sorry to hear you've not been feeling well


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Big Fat Sweaty Hairy Ballsacks !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

guess what tass ......friday nigtht, sore throat came back but wierdly was gone by sat morning , I trained but just could not put my all into it and by early Sat evening whole head felt as if it had been pumped full of wall cavity insulation .........and the sides of my face were aching . Today I still feel like sh1te . cant seem to shake this thing at all. Just when I feel its going back it comes again .


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hiya Tass not been in for ages, sorry you not been feeling so good...just takes a bit of time and you will hopefully be back on your feet and back to it..x


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> Big Fat Sweaty Hairy Ballsacks !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


?

you have them? you want a them? you want some one else's?

Tourette syndrome?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Tassotti, how are you today? hope you are okay.....  just doing a monday morning swoosh....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Morning all.

4 days countdown till op.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Morning all.
> 
> 4 days countdown till op.


You ****ting your pants yet?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

mikemull said:


> You ****ting your pants yet?


Nah..I just want it over with..Bring on the pink dumbells


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I am a bit concerned about the fasting bit...Gonna be staaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarving


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Alright Tass,

How are you mate, you feeling any better yet?

What's with the pink dumbells? I bet they're massive!:laugh:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Pink dumbells for rehab innit blud


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Morning all.
> 
> 4 days countdown till op.


yea not long now Tass .............hope to fvck youve managed to get rid off all that flu thing


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

me too..think it's gone


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

When is your op mate?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thursday


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Hope it all goes well and that mate,

My dad's went fine so sure yours will be mate, just a shame you've got it so early on your name!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

you sure your gonna be ok for sat ?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

What are you doing saturday is that when your comp is I might try and come along where is it mate!?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> you sure your gonna be ok for sat ?


Yeah, I'll prob be in a sling, but I'll be there


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Cool you spoke to switch yet ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Hold on , I'm getting confused now...Saturday 9th is Englands right?

Your comp is 16th ?

Switch didn't get back to me, so I might not be able to make the Aylesford one. Won't be able to drive


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Lol yeah mate 9th is esm and 16th is mine .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I'll deffo be at yours. Not sure on esm yet


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Cool


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Bollocks


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Can't stay awake again today.

Dunno if it's the back-end of this bug or low-testosterone


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Ewen where is the comp on the 9th mate?


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

strongmanmatt said:


> Ewen where is the comp on the 9th mate?


It is at the Royal British Legion Village in Kent


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hate it when you cant sleep. I have been having that for weeks, 4.30 / 5am jerk awake.

Its prob the opp on your mind mate, once you have it done and out of the way you'll be GTG.

and stop slagging off my pink, rubber coated dumbbells :cursing:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Hate it when you cant sleep. I have been having that for weeks, 4.30 / 5am jerk awake.
> 
> Its prob the opp on your mind mate, once you have it done and out of the way you'll be GTG.
> 
> and stop slagging off my pink, rubber coated dumbbells :cursing:


No, no. Can't stay awake. I'm literally awake about twenty mins then sleeping for 2 hours all day long


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

guess your body must need the rest

either that or your two bottle a day, night nurse habit is having an effect


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Tassi, boooh on the not sleeping so well, I have that problem myself, most irritating. hope you are okay..your op tomorrow? or did I get that wrong....have a good day....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Morning Flubs. Sleeping's not a problem. Staying awake is.

Yeah operation tomorrow. Scared.

Had motorbike theory test today

Got 100% on written bit and 70% on hazard perception bit, PASS


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Tassi..you will be fine with the op big fella...please don't worry..I had to have a really major op a few years ago, first one ever and I was utterly cacking myself, but you go out, you come back, some pain, some wee weeing all over the bed cos you can't aim straight into the bed pan cos you're a girlie and don't have a danglie to point into a bottle!!! lol....oop! I went off on one there didn't I? hahahaha...that's the way I roll bro'...durrrrr.....and THEN to get back on point you get home to your own bed, and you feel just fab...your own quilt, your own loo, the lot!!

Hey big fella...you will be okay, I'm sure of it, and think of all those nursies!! EEEEEEEEEEEEEK!! looking after you hey? lol..

I will be thinking of you Sir Tass...errrrrrm...I don't mean that is pervy/stalkery way at all......

Beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeg hugs to ya mister...


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Good luck for the op tomorrow mate! That came round quick!

Motorbike license eh? As much as I loved mine and bikes in general I can't see me getting another after my last off!

Type 3 AC ligament dislocation, £987 Titanium exhuast wrecked, pencil sized puncture wound on my left forearm, one missing Nike (I know, ****)

grazed/bruised foot and a severly grazed/bruised backside!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Good luck Tass! You'll be swapping big training stories again soon!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Statistics pretty much say that I will have a crash - you know what - I'd rather risk my life than sit in London traffic (or on M25)

This is what I will prob get



or maybe


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Been going through all the hospital stuff, where they tell you about what/when to eat, etc.

At the end of all the bumf, it says

"We hope you enjoy your stay with us"

Hahaah..WTF is this place. A cheesy hotel or what


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Flubs, were you really hungry and thirsty afterwards ?


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

at least it will be sorted after long last. Keep smiling and going from flubs post take some tenabloke..


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

thought a Harley would have been more your stylee :tongue:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm gonna pee all over the nurses


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Get something sensible and buy the best kit you can afford as you will inevitably come off/fall over/drop it at some point!That and get cold/wet!

I would strongly advise against a Fireblade as a first bike aswell!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> Get something sensible and buy the best kit you can afford as you will inevitably come off/fall over/drop it at some point!That and get cold/wet!
> 
> I would strongly advise against a Fireblade as a first bike aswell!!!


I've got all the gear. Been riding a 125 for the past year. Poor lil thing struggles a bit under my immnense frame ..lol

I'm glad you think that's a 'blade. It's not. It's the CBR600F - sensible-ish

This is a blade


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> [Redacted], were you really hungry and thirsty afterwards ?


I was very ill and didn't want to eat or drink in any way, but as I started to feel better I did get outrageously thirsty which was awful cos I was wired up to hell and back and on morphine so couldn't concentrate on where to actually wee!!! lolol...poor nurses...they didn't half earn their money that few days I can tell you....I was utterly mortified by it all, lol.

If you are being put under the gas can make your shoulders hurt like hell, cos the air goes travels upwards and it does hurt..try to drink water or some sort of peppermint thing cos it helps to dispel the air....I did it. You will be fine Tassi....I know it!...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I'm gonna pee all over the nurses


Well at least you will be able to point the ole hot dog in their general direction!!! pft! I just meandered up and down the bed in a very unladylike manner, cheesily grinning and dribbling whilst gainfully weeing on anything EXCEPT the feckin pan thing!...the shame the shame...hospital is a great leveller ain't it? hahahaha...

sorry for being a bit rude there..doh! I'll be saying bugger out loud before you know it!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I find the weeing thing highly amusing....sorry


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I've got all the gear. Been riding a 125 for the past year. Poor lil thing struggles a bit under my immnense frame ..lol
> 
> I'm glad you think that's a 'blade. It's not. It's the CBR600F - sensible-ish
> 
> ...


My bad, you may aswell get a Blade over a CBR 600 even if it's the slightly sensible F as opposed to the 600RR. 600's always seem so peaky in their power delivery that once you are in it, it almost eggs you on whereas on a bigger lump you can just shortshift on the torque.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Good luck tomorrow


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Good luck tassimator,peps made up and which Gh in the end?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Get a classic GT750 Kettle Tass


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tass, which programme do you use to work out your daily calories/macros. The one you post up on here I can't remember which it was.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Tass, which programme do you use to work out your daily calories/macros. The one you post up on here I can't remember which it was.


www.foodfocus.co.uk


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

all the best for tomorrow .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Good luck tassimator,peps made up and which Gh in the end?


I didn't bother with GH in the end. I don't think it's worth the money.

Got Peps ready to go, super-cissus, Jarrows bone-up and jarrow's Jarrosil.

I'll be benching 150K in 4 days


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> www.foodfocus.co.uk


Cheers bro


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I find the weeing thing highly amusing....sorry


Humph! can't think why dear Tassi!!! just because I was in an open at the back gown, utterly spliffed on morphine, staggering around on the bed with bum sticking out at the back, happily weeing all over the place like a projectile missile all the time laughing away like I do it allllllllllll the time.....humph!

Can't think why that would be amusing at all:blink:

:laugh::laugh:

Hey you....be a brave little soldier and get back to us soon as right?....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Flub's watersports


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Just wanted to wish you all the best for tomorrow mate


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for all the good wishes.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

All the best mate, update asap


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

In hospital. Bit early. It's not open yet. Crapping myself


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> In hospital. Bit early. It's not open yet. Crapping myself


you will be fine brother... all the best mate see you soon !!!


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

good luck mate


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Get well soon Tass. Some people will go to any lengths to avoid deads and squats :whistling:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good luck matey , I'm sure all will be well ... hopefully ....


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Wonder if he will get anything else done whilst hes there ?

Hopefully he will be able to over come this problem now and get back to lifting soon


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

All the best Tassells


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

see you soon m8


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey Tassi tassi...I know you're in hossie now big fella, but just so you know, you're being thought about whilst you are there, and all wobbly bits (of which there are many, lol) crossed for you. Look forward to hearing good news from you, and to see if you did actually take my advice and wee wee all over the bed whilst gleefully chuckling at your cleverness...I'm thinking though that you won't be quite as successful as I was cos you have a pointy bit which can be aimed.........

errrmm....hummm...actually......that could not be such a good thing....errr? my advice would be to point downwards just in case you land a nurse or doctor staright in the eyeballs!.. :laugh:


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

All the best Tass.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

You back yet then?Come on we need updating you know


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Sexy Stockings



Post Op


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

not sure about the stockings, but glad you've come through the op ok - how long do the docs say before you're back in training?


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

sexy


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Rykard said:


> not sure about the stockings, but glad you've come through the op ok - how long do the docs say before you're back in training?


3 months is what they say


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Is your cock still attached..


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> Is your cock still attached..


I think it' grown - seriously


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

You're alive 

I hate asking but.......how much pain are you in?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> You're alive
> 
> I hate asking but.......how much pain are you in?


Intense pain when I do the physio exercises. Otherwise, none really.

This lot is helping me


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Intense pain when I do the physio exercises. Otherwise, none really.
> 
> This lot is helping me
> 
> View attachment 85457


 :lol: yep thats how to beat it. Good to hear its not agony when its resting though fella sounds like it went well!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good to see you are still in one piece  how long before they let you home?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I've got a high pain threshold.

Saying that, I can only lift my arm about 45 degrees at the minute, then intense pain.

Overall, I have been happy with the way it went.

I was first to be operated on, and there were sh1t loads of people, so that was good.

I didn't wake up mid-op which I was worried about.

I had my own room, so that was good. I took my laptop in and watched episodes of scrubs (ironic)

Only thing I didn't like is that they kept me overnight, nurse checking on you waking you up and that.

Then this morning they were a bit vague and forgot to give me the pain killers and were generally a bit crap.

But, overall I was happy, but glad to be home


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Sexy Stockings
> 
> View attachment 85438
> 
> ...


Hi Sexy sox :lolaky nice to see you came through it ....now get your lazy ass out of that bed and back into the gym ........light sets only


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Good deadlift socks them !!!

Glad to see you didnt croke it on us bud !!!!

If you can lift your arm 45 degrees you can do some side lats !

how sucsessful did they say it went ?


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I think it' grown - seriously


Well that wouldn't be difficult would it...


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Well done Tass, you made it :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

TECH said:


> Well that wouldn't be difficult would it...


Mate , I was girthmaster before. Now it's like an elephant's old-chap


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Mate , I was girthmaster before. Now it's like an elephant's old-chap


Had all the nurses peeking whilst you were under.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Good deadlift socks them !!!
> 
> Glad to see you didnt croke it on us bud !!!!
> 
> ...


They said it was successful. They also said it was unusual, in that usually the acromion bone would curve down trapping the tendon, but my bone was really thick and straight. They shaved it down. They said it went well. Tendon doesn't look damaged at all, so that's good news


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> They said it was successful. They also said it was unusual, in that usually the acromion bone would curve down trapping the tendon, but my bone was really thick and straight. They shaved it down. They said it went well. Tendon doesn't look damaged at all, so that's good news


Pleased for you mate, :thumb: now do the smart thing and rest up for a bit before you start throwing the weights around.

Wish you a speedy recovery


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Glad to see your ok after your op mate


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

This morning I couldn't move more than 45 degrees front-to-back or laterally.

After two shots of peps I have full ROM front to back and a slight increase sideways

It's good sh1t


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

did you pee on any nurses ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> did you pee on any nurses ?


haha, no peeing was all under control..no fun watersports for me


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> This morning I couldn't move more than 45 degrees front-to-back or laterally.
> 
> After two shots of peps I have full ROM front to back and a slight increase sideways
> 
> It's good sh1t


As you said to me mind the pain masking of it buddy!Glad it went well for ya x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> I think it' grown - seriously


Always does after sedated male anal sex:lol:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Sexy Stockings
> 
> View attachment 85438
> 
> ...


What the fvck are you wearing on our feet? :lol:

Glad it all went ok mate.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Seeeeexxxxyyyyyy

Gotta wear them for a weeeeeek !


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Glad to see you are all sorted and out on the other side!

Without sounding patronising I would leave the pain killers unless absolutely necessary, incase of over use/too much movement etc.

Sounds promissing though mate I am glad for you!!!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good to hear everything went well....  now is the hard part taking care not to overtax your shoulder until it is fully healed ....


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Take it easy Tass ....ease in gently...............I mean the training :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

100% ROM this morning with only slight discomfort. Yeah baby !!!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> 100% ROM this morning with only slight discomfort. Yeah baby !!!


Good to hear Tass :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

when you can [email protected] without stopping you know you can return to lifting


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Good to see it all went well Tass.

Good to have ya back on here mate!:laugh:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

That's great stuff mate!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

you got a new tattoo tass ?

View attachment 85617


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

LMFAO


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> View attachment 85612





ewen said:


> you got a new tattoo tass ?
> 
> View attachment 85617


LOL :lol:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> View attachment 85612


Nice tat! :whistling:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Afternoon Tass ...hows the healing process going ??


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Afternoon Tass ...hows the healing process going ??


Hi Rep.

Seems to be going well. I'm shooting peps 5xpd and sleeping loads.

Got full rom now with only a little discomfort.

I've got my bike tests booked for two weeks time, but I feel this might be a little optimistic. Have to play that one by ear

Also just heard tat all docs are going on strike 21st June, so that won't help much...Fcukers !


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Hi Rep.
> 
> Seems to be going well. I'm shooting peps 5xpd and sleeping loads.
> 
> ...


Brilliant TASS good to hear m8. All taht sleeping is a great healer as Im sure you will konw.

Didnt know about the docs going on strike tho.

Ive got the docs this afternoon ...going back to see about this bloody IBS


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thousands of cancelled ops, etc. I was lucky


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

When people see the scar and ask what it is you should simply say, An old shotgun injury and walk away !!

This is obviously when your hench with no top on doing 100+ OHP on the log for reps at your local strongman comp !!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> When people see the scar and ask what it is you should simply say, An old shotgun injury and walk away !!
> 
> This is obviously when your hench with no top on doing 100+ OHP on the log for reps at your local strongman comp !!


I think people will ask why a shotgun wound looks like a windmill :whistling:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I dunno why they only put those strips over one hole and not the other


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

I reckon just the old '' I did it in Iraq but I was one of the lucky ones'' will see you alright!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I did it in a rack


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> I did it in a rack


Where did sadam do his bicep curls !!!! :whistling:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Thousands of cancelled ops, etc. I was lucky


Hi Tass ...well first off My bloods came back all okay, doc says your in very good shape Mr Universe LOL

They tested everthing while they were at it he says.......... so

my liver, kidneys , thyroid etc are all in good order . My cholesterol is only at 4.0 . blood platlets , red and white are all normal + some other things I didnt have a clue what he was on about.

any way the jist of it is he says that with losing my son, My daughter going through post natal deppresion and with fighting for my post and pay at my work .....all at the same time (december to april ) the stress I was under would give me the same symtoms as IBS.......... things have improved here in the last month or more.

So looks like alls well to carry on with my 700mg PW TRT and peps ......GREAT

get well soon bud :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Hi Tass ...well first off My bloods came back all okay, doc says your in very good shape Mr Universe LOL
> 
> They tested everthing while they were at it he says.......... so
> 
> ...


Glad to hear Rep ... that was one hell of a lot of stress you went through in a short space of time, hardly surprising you had gastric problems!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Greshie said:


> Glad to hear Rep ... that was one hell of a lot of stress you went through in a short space of time, hardly surprising you had gastric problems!


yea I know ...guess something had to give.. eh


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Great news Rep. Stress can be a bastard, but at least you are physically in tip-top condition Mr U


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Great news Rep. Stress can be a bastard, but at least you are physically in tip-top condition Mr U


Absolutely TASS ....more than I would have liked to admit I suppose

Settling down now tho ...the work thing is all sorted out and daughter is doing fine and the rest ........well ...day at a time


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

How are you Tass? Improving all the time still?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

mikemull said:


> How are you Tass? Improving all the time still?


Yeah Mike. Improving all the time. It's mad. I can feel the peps doing their magic on my shoulder.

I am sleeping a lot of the time. I was like this before the op as well. Low test I reckon.

My source (chemist) has managed to get hold of some testosterone. The nurse will jab it Thursday. Hopefully, 'll be able to stay awake for longer than 2 hours after that

Think it's gonna be some time before I'm back lifting..Just gonna play it by ear


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah, Possible so Tass, don't rush things you got years ahead of you, can a low natural testosterone make you feel tired often?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah, low test makes you lethargic and a "can't be assed" attitude


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

1g pharma testosterone. Get in my butt


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> 1g pharma testosterone. Get in my butt
> 
> View attachment 85821


That looks like a dildo!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> 1g pharma testosterone. Get in my butt
> 
> View attachment 85821


lol at the brawn swabs :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> That looks like a dildo!


you been in your mums draw again :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> That looks like a dildo!


Well, it would yeah. It's shaped like that coz you insert it into your back passage. The glass is a special material which dissolves in your rear letting the oil seep into your glutes.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Well, it would yeah. It's shaped like that coz you insert it into your back passage. The glass is a special material which dissolves in your rear letting the oil seep into your glutes.


nwhahaahahahaha phnar phnar :lol:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

This is going to end up like one guy one jar !!!!!

Reason i had bloods checked is the lethargic side of things. think i might just be a lazy cnut !

When your feeling up to it is there any way you can do bw squats with squat jumps and sh1t like that. bw lunges for reps. Leg extentions ? Get those badboys working again !!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

What is one guy one jar?

I dunno wtf I'm gonna do yet, but 'm hoping to feel awesome tomorrow and stay awake for the whole day !!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> What is one guy one jar?
> 
> I dunno wtf I'm gonna do yet, but 'm hoping to feel awesome tomorrow and stay awake for the whole day !!!


Take your time!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Good to see your getting there Tass .........time , just give it time :thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

1000mg testosterone undecanoate injected in glutes just now. OUCH !

How long till I feel awesome then ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

1 week


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I always feel awesome. Nothing to do with the test:whistling:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> 1000mg testosterone undecanoate injected in glutes just now. OUCH !
> 
> How long till I feel awesome then ?


  1g test in the a$$ thats bound to wake you up aint it? lol when you say glutes did you stick 1/2g in each cheek or something?

How often they got you jabbing then??


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

full g in right buttttttttock. In seconds. Hurt a bit.

This sh1t has 21 day half-life

so

1 gram

3 weeks 500mg

6 weeks 250mg

9 weeks 125mg

Jab again week 10


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> What is one guy one jar?
> 
> I dunno wtf I'm gonna do yet, but 'm hoping to feel awesome tomorrow and stay awake for the whole day !!!


One guy one jar is something you dont want to google !!

Like others have said, Take your time and take even longer on your upperbody. Do you feel awesome yet !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

No, I don't feel awesome yet. Still feel crap :sad:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't want to spoil things Tass, but I never felt any different since starting Nebido. Of course I was on Testogel for several months first. When I started the Testogel I could feel the difference in 2/3 days but, of course, my starting point was zero test so any improvement would be very noticeable. I was up to around a test level of around 14 when I started Nebido so the increase would have been less dramatic.

Oh, and to the others, 4ml in the ass cheek isn't such a huge amount


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

All I want to be able to do at the moment is stay awake throughout the whole of the day


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> I don't want to spoil things Tass, but I never felt any different since starting Nebido. Of course I was on Testogel for several months first. When I started the Testogel I could feel the difference in 2/3 days but, of course, my starting point was zero test so any improvement would be very noticeable. I was up to around a test level of around 14 when I started Nebido so the increase would have been less dramatic.
> 
> Oh, and to the others, 4ml in the ass cheek isn't such a huge amount


6ml dont hurt much either :whistling:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> All I want to be able to do at the moment is stay awake throughout the whole of the day


ephedrine


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Is it not the meds, I guess you got some pain killers etc etc ?

I was on gaberpentin, Naproxin and some other ****e and most days i was asleep on the sofa at 5ish !!! When i was awake i felt sluggish too


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I was like this before the op as well.

Mind you, I was ill then.

Could be painkillers or peps knocking me out.

Dunno really


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> I was like this before the op as well.
> 
> Mind you, I was ill then.
> 
> ...


if its been for a while get your thyroid checked out TASS ..just a thought


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thyroid is right on the limits actually. Retesting for it again in a couple of weeks


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Thyroid is right on the limits actually. Retesting for it again in a couple of weeks


its good to know ....looks like you can rule that out .............................mind you there'a a lot o these viruses going about too where people seem to be getting headaches and just feeling like they have no energy ..........................Bit like my Mrs at bed time LOL


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Replicator said:


> its good to know ....looks like you can rule that out .............................mind you there'a a lot o these viruses going about too where people seem to be getting headaches and just feeling like they have no energy ..........................Bit like my Mrs at bed time LOL


and me , my mrs is on mt2 im scared to go to bed :crying:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

ewen said:


> and me , my mrs is on mt2 im scared to go to bed :crying:


bwahahahaahahahahah brilliant :lol:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I would say a combination of meds, illness, low test, Op, No exercise and feeling a bit down as you cant do much, that topped of with a good does of rain for ever then no wonder your not feeling to great.

Like i said before use your time like this set out your plan for rehabilitation and building your stength back up.

Hopefully you will start feeling better soon


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah hope all goes well for you tass!

Chin up!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Page 1 of Highest rep members baby yeah !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Page 1 of Highest rep members baby yeah !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Have some reps to consolidate, mate


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Have some reps to consolidate, mate


Yes !!!! 2nd from bottom baby !!!!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Yes !!!! 2nd from bottom baby !!!!!


Never knew you could see that but i am supprised i was Quite high Although i have never had a member of the month !! Have a rep Tass to keep you in the top page

EDIT : need to spread the love !!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

hey tass jsut popped in to say hello ....................................HELLO !!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi Rep. How you doing ?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there Sir Tass, thank you for dropping into my journal. I was off colour a bit. Prolly coming out in sympathy for ya! I'm good like that...take care mister, and take is slowly okay??? don't want you back in hossie do we? nope! by jove....Happy weekend dudester..


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Should be a good weekend.

Switch is coming round tomorrow and we are off to cheer Ewen on in his comp.

Pray for nice weather !!!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Should be a good weekend.
> 
> Switch is coming round tomorrow and we are off to cheer Ewen on in his comp.
> 
> Pray for nice weather !!!


I will pray for good weather andI will have all my wobberly bits crossed for Ewerrrrnnnn...I would have come to suport him myself if it wasn't for this berluddy injury...but when he WINS like a good ole Viking, he will be in the next one so mebbe I can see that one..


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Hi Rep. How you doing ?


Doing okay thanks Tass .....finally got over all that flu sh1t ....full 3 weeks that took ..........I forgot how good it felt to be good .........if you know what I mean . Any way, hope you are healing up fast bro ,,,good luck to ye


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

So today, actually managed to do something.

Just a 30 min walk but it's a start.

Only slept for an hour and a half today, rather than 5 hours.

Ate clean 2300 cals


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> So today, actually managed to do something.
> 
> Just a 30 min walk but it's a start.
> 
> ...


Thats good :thumbup1:

2 out of three cant be bad TASS :lol: ...............take it easy m8


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Little steps,repped you Btw


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Would be good to see you tomorrow if your around crayford buddy .

I'll be there 10:30 ish .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> Would be good to see you tomorrow if your around crayford buddy .
> 
> I'll be there 10:30 ish .


Me and Switch are coming


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Cool will see you there buddy


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> So today, actually managed to do something.
> 
> Just a 30 min walk but it's a start.
> 
> ...


Glad to see you on the mend mate.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Good to see you today and big thanks .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> Good to see you today and big thanks .


Likewise and congrats to you. Excellent performance (best by miles so far)

It was a great day actually. Caught up with Switch, brilliant comp and beautiful weather.

Had a cracking day !


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Any update on the legs and when you will be able to train again ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Any update on the legs and when you will be able to train again ?


Legs are spot on Marrsy. Always have been 'cept a little knee pain.

Now the shoulder...Well thats a different story....lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Got physio Thursday. See what those mothers say


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

I predict something like this.

"Tass as I am sure your aware after this injury I believe you should not cause yourself anymore injuries and give up powerlifting."

"Tass replies, Don't so so ****ing stupid doc!"

Doc Says " Fine your dismissed".:laugh:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Legs are spot on Marrsy. Always have been 'cept a little knee pain.
> 
> Now the shoulder...Well thats a different story....lol


So can you start doing legs?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Legs !!!!!!????

Never train those fcukers

It's all about bench


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Legs !!!!!!????
> 
> Never train those fcukers
> 
> It's all about bench


I see you've been keeping up with my journal! It's all about bench baby!!!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Are you awesome yet ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Are you awesome yet ?


No. I'm still very much unawesome.

All I want to do is stay awake for the whole day at this point. Maybe a power walk (although that may be pushing it)


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

We need to devise you a leg workout Tassells!

What about 5 sets of one leg bodyweight squats supersetted with bodyweight lunges? It'll keep you awake if nothing else lol

and goodluck at physios


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Are you on alot of pain management meds? They do make ya feel very lethargic... Snort some bath salts bud soon wake you up. lol


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

P.s if you do, film it and slap it on youtube pls!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Pro plus


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> No. I'm still very much unawesome.
> 
> All I want to do is stay awake for the whole day at this point. Maybe a power walk (although that may be pushing it)


peps make you tired at first mate plus Gh


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> Are you on alot of pain management meds? They do make ya feel very lethargic... Snort some bath salts bud soon wake you up. lol


No pain pills really. Maybe 2 a day. I've got low testosterone levels. I was like this before the op.

I had a gram of test last Thursday, but it's done nothing as of yet


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

You on TRT??


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> peps make you tired at first mate plus Gh


I did wonder about that as well. Only thing is I was like this before taking them as well, but, yeah, they could definitely be affecting things


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> You on TRT??


Yes. Just started last Thursday


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

I have similar lethargy issues also mate, been quacks but they are useless. Did me a full blood test but that didn't include my test levels. :S Thing is i'm recovering from a ruptured lumber disc, this f**ker flairs up every week or so, causing sciatica. Which obviously increases my dopamine levels and makes me feel like ****. So not sure which is to blame.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Yes. Just started last Thursday


You'll be feeling boss in 2-3 weeks then.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> You'll be feeling boss in 2-3 weeks then.


I hope so. If not, I'll be injecting 5g ..hhaha


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Tass,

what's this naughty substance your injecting into your ****?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Powdered giraffe semen


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> I did wonder about that as well. Only thing is I was like this before taking them as well, but, yeah, they could definitely be affecting things


Yes mate it goes in time and as you know low test is not a good feeling either,that is why we hold fat and struggle to lose it,these guys will not know us in a few months imo!!!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

PgS NOW YOU'R TALKING!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Ok Tass,

I'll let you off then mate!


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Powdered giraffe semen


You're gonna be 10 ft tall!!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> You're gonna be 10 ft tall!!


And that's just his dong


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey Tass , you still healing up ok ...how did the 100 BW sqauts go .......did you manage them or run out of puff first mg:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

when did you do these tass ?


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


>


 mg: mg: mg: mg: mg: mg: mg: mg: mg: mg: mg: mg: mg: mg: mg: mg:


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Tassotti said:


>


Bah, not available on mobile devices! Have to wait till I get back to the block.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> when did you do these tass ?


Looking at the light outside i would say 9 - 9.30ish !


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tass you ever sup vit b ?

Desiccated liver is supposed to be brilliant for energy because of the high vit b contents but you need 10 + a day to see a difference. I think brewers yeast if high vit b contents and correct me if i am wrong but it helps release energy from foods !


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


>


You're gonna send the youtube warriors wild :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Tass you ever sup vit b ?
> 
> Desiccated liver is supposed to be brilliant for energy because of the high vit b contents but you need 10 + a day to see a difference. I think brewers yeast if high vit b contents and correct me if i am wrong but it helps release energy from foods !


I have gaspari anavite multivit

B1 15mg 1000% rda

B2 20mg 1176% rda

B6 30mg 1500% rda

B12 250mcg 4167% rda

So, yes, sh1t-loads


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> I have gaspari anavite multivit
> 
> B1 15mg 1000% rda
> 
> ...


what about co q-10 ?

Oh and does your p1ss stink and look bright !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> what about co q-10 ?
> 
> Oh and does your p1ss stink and look bright !


dunno about co q-10

Yes, my pis5 is radioactive and could cut through metal


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> dunno about co q-10
> 
> Yes, my pis5 is radioactive and could cut through metal


Deff enough vit b then 

I think c0 q-10 give you energy but dont quote me on that. Sure i remember ming having some


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

So, good news today.

1st day I've stayed awake all day in weeks. Wahay !!!

Did keep busy though.

Walked for about 90 mins.

Did some shopping.

Drove car today for first time since op.

Mowed the lawns

Cooked a load of meals (loads of stirring)

Shoulder very achey braket at the min.

Will rest up tomorrrow


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

LoL at the new video Tass, I missed the title and was about 1 minute 30 seconds into the vid when I was like WTF, this is some amazing sh1t, a few seconds later until I finally twigged lol, very good.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Speedway said:


> LoL at the new video Tass, I missed the title and was about 1 minute 30 seconds into the vid when I was like WTF, this is some amazing sh1t, a few seconds later until I finally twigged lol, very good.


 :confused1: Dunno what you mean


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

when did you do the 120 with 120 then ??


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Pretty strong there tass,

You should be doing 260 on the squat at that rate!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

260 reps of 260 ?


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

nah 60 of them will do


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Physio this morning.

Think I shocked the poor girl.

She said

"Can you raise your arm up to the front"

Boom ! Straight up

"Is that your bad shoulder?"

"Yep"

"Errrrrrr.......errrrrrrr.....errrrr....Just gonna check with someone....."

haha..peps for the win


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Physio this morning.
> 
> Think I shocked the poor girl.
> 
> ...


Your shoulder my ticker(and skin etc) peps o'clock!

Where is UPS?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

SHHHHHH .............................................................................................................ER.................................................


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

Glad you are recovering quickly Tass xxx


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Ginger.Tom said:


> Glad you are recovering quickly Tass xxx


Thanks hun

I was doing better in 2 days than the majority of people in 2 weeks


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow peps made that much difference forya? Really good to see you mending so quickly fella!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

They're still saying 10 weeks before lifting. WTF do they know? I think I know my body best....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Gonna start with 2 tins of tuna....about 0.5Kg ....beast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

what sort of rom was she expecting? did she say how far ahead of schedule you were?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Rykard said:


> what sort of rom was she expecting? did she say how far ahead of schedule you were?


she was expecting me to bend her over the table and.....whoa....wait...think the test might be kickin in.....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Rykard said:


> what sort of rom was she expecting? did she say how far ahead of schedule you were?


Normally people can't lift their arm past about 45 degrees ..............looooooooooosers ........ I will be UKs strongest man


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Normally people can't lift their arm past about 45 degrees ..............looooooooooosers ........ I will be UKs strongest man


you already will be if you really can do 120 x 120


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Replicator said:


> you already will be if you really can do 120 x 120


Course I Can !

And 100 OHP reps


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Course I Can !
> 
> And 100 OHP reps


how many kg ??


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

only 47.5Kg That was when shoulder was foooooooooked


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> Course I Can !
> 
> And 100 OHP reps


Time to buy a new DVD player, the film you had on the TV keeps skipping


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Well, today started off great, but the rest of the day was not so good. Slept almost all day. Thought I'd got past that. BALLS !!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

give it time mate. You just over did it flapping your arm up and down trying to impress that little nurse with your massive ROM


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> give it time mate. You just over did it flapping your arm up and down trying to impress that little nurse with your massive ROM


hahahahahaha


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Time to buy a new DVD player, the film you had on the TV keeps skipping


yea 120 X 120 is brillint progresion from page 1 entered on 06/01/12

......1 rep to 120 in six months ......great going TASS :lol:

Current Lifts

Squat - 120Kg 1RM

Deadlift - 150Kg 1RM

Bench Press - 72.5Kg 5RM

OHP - 47.5Kg 5RM


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Well, today started off great, but the rest of the day was not so good. Slept almost all day. Thought I'd got past that. BALLS !!


Dont knock it Tass ...you heal when your sleeping m8


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Replicator said:


> yea 120 X 120 is brillint progresion from page 1 entered on 06/01/12
> 
> ......1 rep to 120 in six months ......great going TASS :lol:
> 
> ...


Meh.. It's average


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Meh.. It's average


 :lol:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Course I Can !
> 
> And 100 OHP reps


Lol at the tv showing same thing bloody repeats!

Seriously tho have you noticed how close you are to the tv with the weights! Careful!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:lol:



mikemull said:


> Lol at the tv showing same thing bloody repeats!
> 
> Seriously tho have you noticed how close you are to the tv with the weights! Careful!!


 :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Lol at the tv showing same thing bloody repeats!
> 
> Seriously tho have you noticed how close you are to the tv with the weights! Careful!!


One day I will lose balance and smash the fcuker off the wall. It''s gonna happen


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Tassotti, just passing thru, hope u don't mind. On the sleep thing, don't knock it, your body has been through a lot and sleep goes a long way to helping recovery..you know it right? Take care big fella, have a lovely Sunday.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> One day I will lose balance and smash the fcuker off the wall. It''s gonna happen


To be fair you only watch ****e on it anyway !! Not sure how x factor can get you fired up to lift so prob best you do smash it :laugh:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

X-Factor makes me angry

Angry helps me lift

Aiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> X-Factor makes me angry
> 
> Angry helps me lift
> 
> Aiiiiiiiiiii


Maybe i should watch it then !!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Maybe i should watch it then !!


I stopped watching tv while I lift. Music ftw

Here retro, sort me out a program I can do, avoiding the use of my right shoulder


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> I stopped watching tv while I lift. Music ftw
> 
> Here retro, sort me out a program I can do, avoiding the use of my right shoulder


Ok !!

I will get on it !


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Something like

Body weight squats

Bulgarian squats

lunges

crunches or sit ups or floor bridges

Maybe chuck in some body weight calf raises

If you have a rucksack them maybe use that with 5kg + just to add a bit of weight to the routine

Hill sprints

Sledge pulls tied to body

Rucksack hill walk

Some laying leg raise , core work !

Obviously this is lower body only as it would be hard to do stuff for the upper body without the shoulder what so ever unless. You could prob do some forearm curls ( what ever there called !! )

But i would look to do something along the above lines for reps with few seconds rest between sets. they will get the muscles working again and prepair them for when your ready but sledge pulls tied to the waist would be a killer !! If you really want to add some weight to squats then maybe hip squats. Not sure if you got somewhere on your belt to tie a chain or dip belt then you could slap that round your waist with some weight on the bottom. Some people can perform massive hip squats !

Other days i would probably stretch alot and use it all for preperation time

I read a good artical about preperation in where dave tate goes on about the better your cardio the better prepaired your body is to lift trasforming him form a massive static weight lifter to a fit but massive static weight lifter !


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh and when the shoulder is getting to the point you feel you can use it i would try Over head shrugs & facepulls for shoulder health


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Just looked at those Bulgarian squats. Surely, they're just lunges


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Had a weight in my hand for the first time in months.

I will be a beast


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Just looked at those Bulgarian squats. Surely, they're just lunges


i find a lunge hits the glutes and hams , And the bulgarian squat hits the same muscle until you get depth and then it hits your hips. Its more for stretching out the up aswell but yes its a lunge with your foot on your bench. you can add to the depth by getting your leg higher and your lead leg on a 20kg plate.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Had a weight in my hand for the first time in months.
> 
> I will be a beast
> 
> View attachment 86799


I want my cock ring back


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Flubs said:


> Morning Tassotti, just passing thru, hope u don't mind. On the sleep thing, don't knock it, your body has been through a lot and sleep goes a long way to helping recovery..you know it right? Take care big fella, have a lovely Sunday.


Is there an echo in here .....echo in here............in here .........here :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Had a weight in my hand for the first time in months.
> 
> I will be a beast
> 
> View attachment 86799


I told you not to rush mate!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Had a weight in my hand for the first time in months.
> 
> I will be a beast
> 
> View attachment 86799


AT LAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSST!!!

We have something in commons...hahahahahaa...heeeeeeee...ahem...oop? sorry Tassotti, I'm trying humour again...ph boyeeeeeeee do I need the practice....happy monday mister, take care hey?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Is there an echo in here .....echo in here............in here .........here :lol:


Replicator: I'm sorry, I didn't mean to copy what you said, I didn't see it. I'm very short if that helps any? hobbit size in fact...sorry again, I'm sure Tassotti knows he needs sleep, I'm a dweeb... :blush:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

How's the progress going mate?


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Flubs said:


> Replicator: I'm sorry, I didn't mean to copy what you said, I didn't see it. I'm very short if that helps any? hobbit size in fact...sorry again, I'm sure Tassotti knows he needs sleep, I'm a dweeb... :blush:


not a dweeb at all ...I meant it in jest M8 .......hence the :lol: at the end ....this icon is meant to show its in fun I thought !! . So I apolgise at my attempt at sarcastic humour. :mellow:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Morning TASS , hope you are well and healing up fast .


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Replicator said:


> not a dweeb at all ...I meant it in jest M8 .......hence the :lol: at the end ....this icon is meant to show its in fun I thought !! . So I apolgise at my attempt at sarcastic humour. :mellow:


It was funny, but after I laughed I thought...hummm...what if he was being funny but but not funny? so I thought would put that in just in case...ya know, being of a very nervous character an' all that...doing a "just in case" and would have at some point thrown in the fact that I'm short and very scared of everything and ...and...and.....errrmm...anything else I could think of to extricate myself from anything I found myself in the poop for...lol......hee hee...I did get it, honest I did...

cough....learning...learning....


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Flubs said:


> It was funny, but after I laughed I thought...hummm...what if he was being funny but but not funny? so I thought would put that in just in case...ya know, being of a very nervous character an' all that...doing a "just in case" and would have at some point thrown in the fact that I'm short and very scared of everything and ...and...and.....errrmm...anything else I could think of to extricate myself from anything I found myself in the poop for...lol......hee hee...I did get it, honest I did...
> 
> cough....learning...learning....


Its all good m8


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Breakfast - 140 egg whites

90 min walk

Throw up rest of day


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

When are you back training again ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> When are you back training again ?


Cheese 'n Rice. Give us a chance

Just got out of hospital 2 weeks ago

They reckon 12 weeks from op.

So, probably about week 10, but I'm just gonna play it by ear. When it stops hurting I will start training.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice stuff, Tassy

Keep with it, and you'll be training NO time at all.

Just keep positive.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

So what your saying is your not training for a while


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Back tomorrow prob


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

are you doing shoulder rehab exercises ?

you should be


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

masturbating 3/4 xpd


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> masturbating 3/4 xpd


when you make it 6/7 you know your awesome


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

140 egg whites? good grief......bleuuuurrrrggggh....hee hee..


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Breakfast - 140 egg whites
> 
> 90 min walk
> 
> Throw up rest of day


Oh dear .......but its your own fault for throwing up , you should at least ave had 1 whole egg and 139 whites and youd of been fine :lol:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Cheese 'n Rice. Give us a chance
> 
> Just got out of hospital 2 weeks ago
> 
> ...


Very good plan :thumbup1:


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

ewen said:


> I want my cock ring back


Your eyesight is going m8, its says 0.5Kg not 0.5cm !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Right Shoulder

Front Raises

3x10 0.5Kg

Side Raises

3x10 0.5Kg

Cuff Stuff

0.5Kg

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Put bar on back...Felt goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood

Squats

1x5 20Kg

Steady steady


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

Love it Tass, great work and so glad you are truly on the mend... be good to see you soon xx


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Right Shoulder
> 
> Front Raises
> 
> ...


Hope you had a belt on....


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

WD on the PB's Tass


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> WD on the PB's Tass


hahahahahaha cheeky mofo


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Right Shoulder
> 
> Front Raises
> 
> ...


Exactly Tass ..................exactly :thumbup1:


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Good to see you feeling on the up. Maybe now you'll stop posting wierd sh*t in my journal.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Right Shoulder
> 
> Front Raises
> 
> ...


Good to see your getting back into it mate!

Don't go heavy to soon.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Squats *

*
Warmup Sets *

2x5 60Kg

1x5 80Kg

1x3 120Kg,

1x2 160Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 200Kg

*Bench *

*
Warmup Sets*

2x5 40Kg

1x5 60Kg

1x3 80Kg,

1x2 100Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 120Kg

*Deads *

*
Warmup Sets*

2x5 60Kg

1x5 120Kg

1x3 160Kg,

1x2 200Kg

*Work Sets *

1x5 250Kg


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

3x5 200Kg is **** poor squatting for a man who can smash out 120x120kg :nono:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> 3x5 200Kg is **** poor squatting for a man who can smash out 120x120kg :nono:


Easing back into it innit


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

well fair enough, gotta take it easy after the Op I guess


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Tassoti...have a good day..


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Morning Tassoti...have a good day..


Morning Flubs. You are no longer a faceless person


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Morning [Redacted]. You are no longer a faceless person


Oooop! I was having a play at how to do things this morning and I thought I had taken that out...sorry 'bout that.....need to go and find a cartoon thing to put in, now I know how to do it...or maybe one of my ickle muscles? lol...IF I can find one..hahahah...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Thursday 28th June, 2012*

Cardio

am - 15 mins bike

pm - 45 minute power walk

Cuff Stuff & Raises 0.5Kg


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Doctors today.

What a waste of time.

Had to wait an hour. Went it to see one of the main man's lackys. He looked at the wound, said, yep healing nicely, see you in 6 weeks. FFS. What was the point in that ?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Doctors today.
> 
> What a waste of time.
> 
> Had to wait an hour. Went it to see one of the main man's lackys. He looked at the wound, said, yep healing nicely, see you in 6 weeks. FFS. What was the point in that ?


That's doctors for you!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah they do waste people's time!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Doctors today.
> 
> What a waste of time.
> 
> Had to wait an hour. Went it to see one of the main man's lackys. He looked at the wound, said, yep healing nicely, see you in 6 weeks. FFS. What was the point in that ?


Just go with it Tass as of today now you know for a fact its healing nicely without any infection and the like. It seems like it was a waste of time only because your healing so well ................but what if it wasnt ??


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Just go with it Tass as of today now you know for a fact its healing nicely without any infection and the like. It seems like it was a waste of time only because your healing so well ................but what if it wasnt ??


Yeah I know...Just hate wasting time/sitting around in hospitals


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Yeah I know...Just hate wasting time/sitting around in hospitals


yea the waiting time is criminal I have to agree. when I went back to see about my arm after 3 weeks I had an appointment and stil had to wait one and a half hours to be seen , the bastards gave about ten folks an app for 10:30 am mg:


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

Replicator said:


> yea the waiting time is criminal I have to agree. when I went back to see about my arm after 3 weeks I had an appointment and stil had to wait one and a half hours to be seen , the bastards gave about ten folks an app for 10:30 am mg:


its not the wait that kills you, its the other nut cases that are waiting aswell and insist on telling you their problems, last time i was in their was 2 youngsters who had trie killing themselves(one of them had taken anti depressants ffs), and the cheeky fooker was complaining that because he had tried to top himself he should have been seen quicker.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello Tassi, just in to wish you a happy weekend sir.......


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Doctors waiting times are awful. Just remember it isn't the GPs fault, generally they go through people pretty quick. It's the time wasting NHS abusers that demand appointments for the same sh*t day in day out.

The NHS is world famous and highly regarded for what it does. The problem is we've got a country of lazy time wasters that want their bum wiped for them.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I was actually seeing the specialist in the fracture clinic at the hospital.

yeah, these good for nothing timewasters breaking their bones and being seen before me is unacceptable.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Not one moan about being tired !!

must be getting there !! Good to see the fires burning tass


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

how is things tassle twizzler ????


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Not one moan about being tired !!
> 
> must be getting there !! Good to see the fires burning tass


Not quite there yet. I've only managed to stay awake 2 full days since the op. And on those days, I've taken a stim pill.

Apparently it takes a while for the test to kick in. I'm hoping soon.

I do feel less fat though especially around my chest. It's like I've trained but I haven't !?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Not quite there yet. I've only managed to stay awake 2 full days since the op. And on those days, I've taken a stim pill.
> 
> Apparently it takes a while for the test to kick in. I'm hoping soon.
> 
> I do feel less fat though especially around my chest. It's like I've trained but I haven't !?


Yeah but even your posts read more positive !!

Its all gonna take time but you will get there and beyond.

Think you need to get the pics done before your hench ! just so you got transformation journal of the year !!

Oh would it increase acne ? or is it not a big enough dose ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> how is things tassle twizzler ????


Up and down Flints. Up and down.

Got my shoulder op out the way, so that is good. It's improving daily. Prob be about 2 months before training again.

Got diagnosed with low test levels, so now on TRT. Just waiting for it to kick in.

At least have a reason though. I just put my laziness down to being a fat, lazy bastard, but its actually medical.

Started back with a bit of cardio and trying to keep diet in check. Not been too bad recently


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Up and down Flints. Up and down.
> 
> Got my shoulder op out the way, so that is good. It's improving daily. Prob be about 2 months before training again.
> 
> ...


sorry i havent kept up to speed mate this journal was a good read too... how as your weight been since not training fully mate , also what was the reason you needed the op ??? was it shoulder impingement ??..

2 months is a long time but not a lifetime bro, you will be back into it so quick and you built a good solid base mate so you should see resluts quickly when you start back again...

hang in ther mate and continue to use it as a cutting period bro X


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> sorry i havent kept up to speed mate this journal was a good read too... how as your weight been since not training fully mate , also what was the reason you needed the op ??? was it shoulder impingement ??..
> 
> 2 months is a long time but not a lifetime bro, you will be back into it so quick and you built a good solid base mate so you should see resluts quickly when you start back again...
> 
> hang in ther mate and continue to use it as a cutting period bro X


Trying to drop weight (ha always trying to drop weight). On peps for shoulder recovery, so really tough to lose weight.

Yeah shoulder impingement. They shave away part of the bone so the tendon can move freely.

Haven't lifted for four months so you not been missing much in this journal. Mainly me winging and moaning about stuff.

You've done something to your shoulder ?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

The nebido will take 3 to 4 injections to stabilize in your system Tass, and even when it has I read of a lot of people posting that they still have low energy or moods or whatever, and blaming fluctuating test levels for this. I think they are missing the point to a degree. I don't give a flying fart about fluctuating test levels. People forget that when they were in their teens and twenties and had top of the range, perfect test, that they still had mood swings, good days and bad days, energetic days and lazy days, strong days and weak days. What was to blame then?

I'm not talking about you here Tass, rather others in the trt section who moan on expecting trt to make their lives some utopia that it has never been before.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You're totally right Ming.

I was thinking (hoping) that I would feel awesome. Realising that that's not gonna happen. Did you have the 6 week booster shot the first time ?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> You're totally right Ming.
> 
> I was thinking (hoping) that I would feel awesome. Realising that that's not gonna happen. Did you have the 6 week booster shot the first time ?


Yes mate. First two jabs 6 weeks apart as a kind of frontload, then every 10-12 weeks since. I just go for these subsequent jabs when I feel like it tbh as I know everyone a the GP's. I've left them at 12 weeks recently as I've been cycling myself anyway. No need to worry much about it when you are adding test yourself


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Yes mate. First two jabs 6 weeks apart as a kind of frontload, then every 10-12 weeks since. I just go for these subsequent jabs when I feel like it tbh as I know everyone a the GP's. I've left them at 12 weeks recently as I've been cycling myself anyway. No need to worry much about it when you are adding test yourself


I need to speak to doc and get the 6 week jab organised


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jab test prop for 6 weeks .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> jab test prop for 6 weeks .


1000mg per day ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> 1000mg per day ?


:no: 3g per day .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> :no: 3g per day .


Cool. Maybe I will feel awesome on 3g per day ?

What would happen if you took large doses of test and didn't train ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Got out on the mountain bike today for 25 mins.

Man, you forget how uncomfortable the seat is ! Like sitting on razor blades .

Diet


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Cool. Maybe I will feel awesome on 3g per day ?
> 
> What would happen if you took large doses of test and didn't train ?


no doubt burn fat and build muscle lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> no doubt burn fat and build muscle lol


Really, seeeet (he says reaching for the needle)


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

just popping in to see how your doing TASS .....stay positive bud


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tass,you and me are both on the up now mate

I am using sus250 at 1 x week and testogel 50mg daily(when i remember)along with peps and have to say i feel 100% better,far better than for years,fat is moving off slowly too.Test is so very important in us,as Ming says though your still gonna have bad and good days!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

That testogel makes my hair really spiky


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> That testogel makes my hair really spiky


Makes my pubes realy sticky too:thumb:


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> *Squats *
> 
> *
> Warmup Sets *
> ...


Blimey I wouldn't even be able to do your warm up sets let alone your working weight! Very powerful and strong mate :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

cub said:


> Blimey I wouldn't even be able to do your warm up sets let alone your working weight! Very powerful and strong mate :thumb:


Did you see the icon above that workout? It was me dreaming ....


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tass , Surely your missing the point and you are awesome anyway !!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:lol:


Tassotti said:


> Did you see the icon above that workout? It was me dreaming ....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Haha. Just seen you repped me for those lifts as well cub.

Don't worry though. Just see it as a premature rep. Those lifts will happen one day


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Tass , Surely your missing the point and you are awesome anyway !!


Repped


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Trying to drop weight (ha always trying to drop weight). On peps for shoulder recovery, so really tough to lose weight.
> 
> Yeah shoulder impingement. They shave away part of the bone so the tendon can move freely.
> 
> ...


not quite but i was getting a bit of impingement too i think mate , either that or bursitis i think.... laid off the chest isolations and shoulder pressing and its easing off nicely, wether that continues when i introduce them back into routine i dont know !!!

you looked ripped in your avi bro !!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> not quite but i was getting a bit of impingement too i think mate , either that or bursitis i think.... laid off the chest isolations and shoulder pressing and its easing off nicely, wether that continues when i introduce them back into routine i dont know !!!
> 
> you looked ripped in your avi bro !!


Yeah take it easy with the shoulder. Always do cuff stuff and warm them up properly.

Think it's the peps. Taken years off me


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Saturday 30 June 2012*

19st 10.5lbs

Right, so what with being ill before the op, the op and recovery, it's been six weeks since I stepped foot on the treadmill !!! Time flies !

Just did half of what I was doing, but f me, I was sweating my bits off, and heavy breathing like a late-night call from Ewen to his Missus

Fasted Interval Training

20 mins

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 1 minute. Walk 1.5 minutes. Do this 4 times. (10mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.0 kph

Running Pace 8/8/8/10 kph

Incline 2


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

you have upped your incline. Good Man !

Pic says incline 0 ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> you have upped your incline. Good Man !
> 
> Pic says incline 0 ?


Yeah, but treadmill is not flat. Before I was propping it up about 4 inches to get it level.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

your doing great mate, have I ever told you how much I HATE running?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> your doing great mate, have I ever told you how much I HATE running?


Haha..Maybe once or thrice.

Tell you what though. When I get off the treadmill, I feel eurphoric for about 30 mins. Like coming up on an e. Floating


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

That'll be all them Endorphins kicking in


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> That'll be all them Endorphins kicking in


Either that or the pill I popped before the run


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> View attachment 87235
> 
> 
> *Squats *
> ...


Comparing this with your OP you've flown past your targets. Must be well chuffed.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

TECH said:


> Comparing this with your OP you've flown past your targets. Must be well chuffed.


Check the dreaming icon above it

It WILL happen though someday soon


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Check the dreaming icon above it
> 
> It WILL happen though someday soon


Ah I can't really see that in the iPhone. Well you've mislead me into repping you, hope you're proud of yourself.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

TECH said:


> Ah I can't really see that in the iPhone. Well you've mislead me into repping you, hope you're proud of yourself.


 :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

TECH said:


> Ah I can't really see that in the iPhone. Well you've mislead me into repping you, hope you're proud of yourself.


Hahaha. That's 2 reps I've gout out of that post, but as I said to cub, it's just premature. They will happen


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Got out on the mountain bike today for 25 mins.
> 
> Man, you forget how uncomfortable the seat is ! Like sitting on razor blades .
> 
> ...


Hurts your **** is what it does.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Hahaha. That's 2 reps I've gout out of that post, but as I said to cub, it's just premature. They will happen


A bit like ejaculatios Tass ...........but it all COMES right in the end :lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Replicator said:


> A bit like ejaculatios Tass ...........but it all COMES right in the end :lol:


errr...err....cough...cough....soooo...pheweeee...hot in 'ere innit? hahahahaha...

you naughty chaps! honestly...

Hey Tassi.....change of avi I see.....I love seeing the sea...crashing waves an' all that..cool...not so sure about the geezer in front though....his quads look hooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooge!! he prolly can't walk properly with them....have a nice evening...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Flubs said:


> errr...err....cough...cough....soooo...pheweeee...hot in 'ere innit? hahahahaha...
> 
> you naughty chaps! honestly...
> 
> Hey Tassi.....change of avi I see.....I love seeing the sea...crashing waves an' all that..cool...not so sure about the geezer in front though....his quads look hooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooge!! he prolly can't walk properly with them....have a nice evening...


That's me.....Well, partly


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

hee heee.....


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Tass,

I have great faith that you will achieve your goals if your confident hard working and determined, anything is within reach. That is what I tell myself and it works considerably, most people wouldn't of thought I'd be repping with 127.5kg on squat quiet easy but I am and I know there is alot more around the corner.

Because I want this alot like you do., You'll be smashing your goals no time, you will probably squat 200 before you deadlift it even!

Keep up hard work.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Benched 300k today,just sayin


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

vid or nobiglbsbench


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Benched 300k today,just sayin


yer right :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

What no reps??????????????

rep me and i will post,i promise


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

biglbs said:


> What no reps??????????????
> 
> rep me and i will post,i promise


how about negs


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Benched 300k today,just sayin


I could do that lolll


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> I could do that lolll


Reps??????????????/


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> how about negs


Worth a try!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Benched 300k today,just sayin


was checking and thats not far from some world records ...............are you dreaming Like TaSS with his squats :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Replicator said:


> was checking and thats not far from some world records ...............are you dreaming Like TaSS with his squats :lol:


Sorry just woke up!!!!:laugh:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Can someone confirm if this link works please

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Alfb-7ulllXGdGZtX3doQnRyXzF6VjNvWDN4QzhwU3c


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Can someone confirm if this link works please
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Alfb-7ulllXGdGZtX3doQnRyXzF6VjNvWDN4QzhwU3c


It says I need permission to access it.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Tassi, I can't access it either, it's asking for passwords and stuff...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

can you try it again mates

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Alfb-7ulllXGdGZtX3doQnRyXzF6VjNvWDN4QzhwU3c


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Yeah now I see it! "starting strength logbook calculator 1st 10 weeks"


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

cub said:


> Yeah now I see it! "starting strength logbook calculator 1st 10 weeks"


Nice One..

Planning my comeback

10 weeks to get me back to previous numbers, then the fun begins


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes, can see it now...looks exciting Tassi...whoot!...


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Morning Tass good luck with the above m8


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

when are you planning to start it?

good luck btw


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Looks good that SS mate, best of luck with getting back to full strength.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Rykard said:


> when are you planning to start it?
> 
> good luck btw


Few weeks yet. Not gonna rush back into anything. Make sure shoulder is completely healed.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Monday 2 July 2012*

19st 9lbs

*Fasted Interval Training - Treadmill*

20 mins

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 1 minute. Walk 1.5 minutes. Do this 4 times. (10mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.0 kph

Running Pace 8/8/8/10 kph

*Abs*

Crunches 3x8

No stomach cramps. Only really happened doing lower abs. May try again soon....May not (big girls blouse)

Stretching / Thoracic Spine Mobility work


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Few weeks yet. Not gonna rush back into anything. Make sure shoulder is completely healed.


Words of a very wise man :thumbup1:

[/QUOTE]


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> *Monday 2 July 2012*
> 
> 19st 9lbs
> 
> ...


Good man,well sorted there,easy is good:thumb:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Kalimera Tassotti....just swooshing by to say hello and hope you have a good day...


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tass i am not sure if you got glucosamine in your batch of shoulder rehab supps but it makes you drowsy !

I have taken a few and been out like a light after 30-40 mins !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Tass i am not sure if you got glucosamine in your batch of shoulder rehab supps but it makes you drowsy !
> 
> I have taken a few and been out like a light after 30-40 mins !


Glucosamine is the only thing I think I don't take...

I am gonna stop the peps for a week. See if that makes any difference. Peed off with pinning all the time anyway


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Glucosamine is the only thing I think I don't take...
> 
> I am gonna stop the peps for a week. See if that makes any difference. Peed off with pinning all the time anyway


Damn i thought i had found the answer !!!!!!!

3 times a day with peps ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Damn i thought i had found the answer !!!!!!!
> 
> 3 times a day with peps ?


was 5, then 4 then 3.

Gonna give it a week. If the shoulder keeps improving on it's own, gonna leave them. Let my blood finish off the job


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> was 5, then 4 then 3.
> 
> Gonna give it a week. If the shoulder keeps improving on it's own, gonna leave them. Let my blood finish off the job


Don't understand why(if they are)peps are making you tired,i am doing large doses 3-5 times per day and am now pinning 2iu gh morning /evening too,not tired at all now,was at first.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Don't understand why(if they are)peps are making you tired,i am doing large doses 3-5 times per day and am now pinning 2iu gh morning /evening too,not tired at all now,was at first.


Might not be the peps, but I'm fed up with pinning. Plus I don't like not being able to lose weight.

Took a long hard look at myself recently and I am fcuking disgusted with myself. I am sooooooo fcuking fat it is horrendous.

I can't believe I have let myself get like this. It's time to stop shovelling junk into my fat cakehole !

I have managed to smash nicotine and alcohol addictions. I can lose weight FFS !

NO CHEATS UNTIL CHRISTMAS.

6 stone is coming off by then.

1200 cals per day is the only way I lose what I want to. Been doing it for last three days. Piece of pis5.

Did it before and dropped 5 stone.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

****s sake Tass! 1200 calories is not enough! I know you've got the knowledge and the willpower so I know you'll do it!

I haven't got a clue bout peps mate why you gotta pin em so much?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good man Tass. You have proved more than once that you have the will power:thumbup1:

You can do it, I know you can.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Might not be the peps, but I'm fed up with pinning. Plus I don't like not being able to lose weight.
> 
> Took a long hard look at myself recently and I am fcuking disgusted with myself. I am sooooooo fcuking fat it is horrendous.
> 
> ...


Very positive m8 its the only way ..............ive beat them other two as well and keep them in check a day at a time ...........but food is the hardest its hour by hour because we cannot abstain from food like all other habits /addictions ..we have to eat ...so its in our face ALL the time. No pun intended LOL


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2012)

Get it done pal! Good luck with it :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

mikemull said:


> ****s sake Tass! 1200 calories is not enough! I know you've got the knowledge and the willpower so I know you'll do it!
> 
> I haven't got a clue bout peps mate why you gotta pin em so much?


1200 is more than enough. I have so much potential energy (loadsa fat) that I could survive on zero calories for several months. I'm not gonna do that. t's a bit extreme, but it's possible.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Very positive m8 its the only way ..............ive beat them other two as well and keep them in check a day at a time ...........but food is the hardest its hour by hour because we cannot abstain from food like all other habits /addictions ..we have to eat ...so its in our face ALL the time. No pun intended LOL


That's the thing. I am all or nothing. With booze and ****, it's easy to be nothing. As you say though, you cannot do that with food.

I cannot continue using food as a substitute for cigs and booze. It's been over a year now. No more fcukin excuses !


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Tassotti, you can do this, take it day by day, win each small battle with the food and it will mount up...I have lost 4 and a bit stone, and it wasn't easy but I did it this way, bit by bit which turns into days, the weight will come off, you will feel better and you will want to keep that feeling and you will.

Tassi, I have faith in your ability to do it. Don't be disgusted with yourself either...sometimes we just forget to care for ourselves right? and then boom! we are faced with what we have done. Some don't deal with it and some do. You are now in the "do" category...

Per ardua ad astra...through endeavour to the stars......you will do it. I am quietly saying that...You will.

ps: I know that was a bit girlie to say in a man journal and I'm sorry...but I am a female and that's how I see it.

If I pretend to scratch my b.....s, and snot on the carpet...would....would...that help? :laugh:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> That's the thing. I am all or nothing. With booze and ****, it's easy to be nothing. As you say though, you cannot do that with food.
> 
> I cannot continue using food as a substitute for cigs and booze. It's been over a year now. No more fcukin excuses !


absolutely ............with you all the way ...good luck Tass :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Good luck with it mate.

I must say Im hungry just thinking about a daily 1200kcal limit


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Hunger is just your stomach shrinking


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I HATE feeling hungry, I would rather do an extra hour on the bike or X trainer than drop my intake by 500kcal


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Hunger is only temporary. Hunger pangs can be killed with water.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Good morning Tassotti, just swooshing by to say have a lovely weekend and hope training goes okay for you..


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Good morning Tassotti, just swooshing by to say have a lovely weekend and hope training goes okay for you..


Thanks Flubs

You too


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

5 days in, 10 pounds gone. Come on !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> 5 days in, 10 pounds gone. Come on !!!!!!!!!!!!


Bang on! What you been doing to lose 2lb a day? Male Gang bang record?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> Bang on! What you been doing to lose 2lb a day? Male Gang bang record?


Oi !!!! Cheeky chicken

1200 kcals per day, loadsa walking and interval training on treaadmill. No cheats.

The majority will be water weight, but so what, it's still weight.

I don't expect to continue at this rate. 1 lb a day for the next four weeks will suffice.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Cracking stuff mate, keep it up. Soon be ripped! When i said gang bang i meant male on female!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Friday 6 July 2012*

19st 3.5bs

*Fasted Interval Training *

22.5 mins

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 1 minute. Walk 1.5 minutes. Do this 5 times. (12.5mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.0 kph

Running Pace 8.0 kph


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

chickenlegs said:


> Cracking stuff mate, keep it up. Soon be ripped! When i said gang bang i meant male on male!!


 :whistling:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

that's more like it


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Love the sense of Humour Tass ......................benching Biscuits :lol: :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> 5 days in, 10 pounds gone. Come on !!!!!!!!!!!!


Nice work there Tass,you will be 10 stone soon at that rate


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Nice work there Tass,you will be 10 stone soon at that rate


I will be in the 'normal' BMI range then ....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Love the sense of Humour Tass ......................benching Biscuits :lol: :lol:


stolen from Mikemulls journal haha


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> I will be in the 'normal' BMI range then ....


Perhaps,but just.....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Perhaps,but just.....


It's crazy...Is that what 'normal' people weigh.

I think I was 10 stone at 14 years old ? Cant be sure though


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> It's crazy...Is that what 'normal' people weigh.
> 
> I think I was 10 stone at 14 years old ? Cant be sure though


im normal and im 14st 4lb mg:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Replicator said:


> im normal and im 14st 4lb mg:


Fcuk off are you normal..lol


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Fcuk off are you normal..lol


last time I looked


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

It's pathetic what they say normal Bmi is mate, Everytime I dothe fitness test at work itch eas out I'm morbidly obese but I'm always the fittest person there. It's a prehistoric method, now they go more On bf percentage and waist circumference. I was told its a good measure that your waist shouldn't be more half than your height so if your 6ft for example 6 x 12inches ( queue Ewan joke) = 72 so half of that is 36 so you should be no more than 36 inch waist and anything less is good!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

mikemull said:


> It's pathetic what they say normal Bmi is mate, Everytime I dothe fitness test at work itch eas out I'm morbidly obese but I'm always the fittest person there. It's a prehistoric method, now they go more On bf percentage and waist circumference. I was told its a good measure that your waist shouldn't be more half than your height so if your 6ft for example 6 x 12inches ( queue Ewan joke) = 72 so half of that is 36 so you should be no more than 36 inch waist and anything less is good!


According to that logic, I should be 8ft 3" :lol:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> According to that logic, I should be 8ft 3" :lol:


Yeah but your a work in progress, when your finished you'll be 4 ft 4!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

why you up so early on a sat morning ?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> why you up so early on a sat morning ?


In work mate so just having my early morning brew and coming round.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

mikemull said:


> In work mate so just having my early morning brew and coming round.


I been up all night..Cant sleep


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I been up all night..Cant sleep


Oh thought you was working nights, isn't that the opposite to your normal problem, sleeping all the time?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Oh thought you was working nights, isn't that the opposite to your normal problem, sleeping all the time?


This is true..dunno whats going on


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> I been up all night..Cant sleep


thats cos you kip all day


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

bongon95 said:


> thats cos you kip all day


maybe....I'm starting back to work on Monday doing nights so kind of getting in night mode.

I've been off for about two months. I really don't want to go back !!!


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

i bet you dont, idont want to go back after a week end off:lol:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

I am up early normally, to, just course of habbit though really, My waist is 35 does that mean I am obease?

As it happens I have low bodyfat though, before my comp it said I was 13.7%


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> I am up early normally, to, just course of habbit though really, My waist is 35 does that mean I am obease?
> 
> As it happens I have low bodyfat though, before my comp it said I was 13.7%


Obese? No, You're just ginger. A fate worse than death


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Obese? No, You're just ginger. A fate worse than death


now now, No need for that , got inject some peps, you monster,

I am not ginger only in the light!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

My hair is not orange and that looks like ginger


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> now now, No need for that , got inject some peps, you monster,
> 
> I am not ginger only in the light!


so you only look ginger in daylight :whistling:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Sunday 8 July 2012*

*
*

*
Fasted Interval Training *

22.5 mins

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 1 minute. Walk 1.5 minutes. Do this 5 times. (12.5mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.0 kph

Running Pace 8.0 kph

*Abs*

Standing cable crunch

3x12 20Kg

Lying Leg Raise

1x5

No cramps


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

hi Tass, Good stuff m8, nice and easy does it


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

No Foooooooood

Comeon you crazy foools

Drop that fat boiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Tassi,

Have a great day you......and do eat something though....you might go dizzy and fall over and stuff...we don't want that! and...and...i think I'm the only one allowed to be dizzy round here right?..:laugh: that's MY job..stoppit! hee hee....

just playing with ya.....


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

aweright Tass :thumbup1:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

how's the rehab coming?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Rykard said:


> how's the rehab coming?


Getting there . Improving daily. Still a way off lifting. Next week will be week six and the strengthening begins. Basically cuff exercises with a rubber band. Week 9 additional cuff stuff and stretching. Week 12 should be all good.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

sounds good. when i had my impingment i got prescibed a bunch of band exercises, i was sceptical but they worked. So keep at it Tass


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Good morning Tassi,

I do a thing with a broomstick over and above my shoulders which I read was good for shoulders, I couldn't do it at all to start with but now can move more easily...still can't lift the weights I could but moving back slowly...

keep going Tassi, keep going...we're with you okay....well, ya know..through the power of the pc of course...have a good day...


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Flubs said:


> Good morning Tassi,
> 
> I do a thing with a broomstick over and above my shoulders which I read was good for shoulders, I couldn't do it at all to start with but now can move more easily...still can't lift the weights I could but moving back slowly...
> 
> keep going Tassi, keep going...we're with you okay....well, ya know..through the power of the pc of course...have a good day...


yup I do that one ...........its in my warmup/stretching routine


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Wednesday 11 July 2012*

19st 2.5bs

Fasted Interval Training

22.5 mins

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 1 minute. Walk 1.5 minutes. Do this 5 times. (12.5mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.0 kph

Running Pace 8.0 kph

Weight loss slowed right down as started peps again. Treadmill was hardgoing as still on nights


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Well done Tassi...


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Keep it going mate. Nights are sent to test us:thumbup1:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Can't imagine how hard nights are to work.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

tass your an inspiration


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Replicator said:


> tass your an inspiration


why thank you Rep. That's a nice thing to say


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Tassi, nights..yawwwwwwn..I used to do them too, around 12 or 13 hour nights, unable to sleep and then unable to sleep when I got home..good recipe for mucking your sleep for years to come...lol..

Have a lovely day and hope training goes well today for you...


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Nights and training hate each other. Sleep, motivation, food, everything important take a huge hit. Can't imagine how you do cardio


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey tass hangon in there ..I have a very slight idea what your going through due to my tendons thing ........your hanging ithere good adn bloody loosing weigth at teh same time ................nothing like all at once eh


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

With regards to the diet, someone said to me that I should keep my glycogen stores full to aid recovery.

I haven't been doing this. I have been having under 30g carbs per day.

Anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> With regards to the diet, someone said to me that I should keep my glycogen stores full to aid recovery.
> 
> I haven't been doing this. I have been having under 30g carbs per day.
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts on this?


Were they reffering to a post workout shake?

If so then it's not a bad idea,you will recover better as long as you are putting enough protein and carbs in ,withi' the window'.But that is debateable depending on your thoughts of post workout feeding/insulin and peps use?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Were they reffering to a post workout shake?
> 
> If so then it's not a bad idea,you will recover better as long as you are putting enough protein and carbs in ,withi' the window'.But that is debateable depending on your thoughts of post workout feeding/insulin and peps use?


No, just in general. Having carbs in system aids recovery from surgery ?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> No, just in general. Having carbs in system aids recovery from surgery ?


I do not know,however if you think about your body working and in your case 'trt'

,i recon you would be better for it?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Carbs are my nemesis

Evil fcukers made me 20 stone

Can't control the bastatds. High/Low GI, doesn't matter. One bite and I'm stuffing them all day long


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Carbs are my nemesis
> 
> Evil fcukers made me 20 stone
> 
> Can't control the bastatds. High/Low GI, doesn't matter. One bite and I'm stuffing them all day long


If the thought of controling them scares you,then forget about the concern you have and get the peps/gh in far better i would think!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Friday 13 July 2012*

*Fasted Interval Training *

25 mins

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 1 minute. Walk 1.5 minutes. Do this 6 times. (15mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.0 kph

Running Pace 8.0 kph

*Abs*

Lying crunches

2x10

1x7

The alien in my abs is back rolling around stabbing me. I stopped abs short as I could feel him approaching. Lil fcuker


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning, just a swoooshing by to say Happy weekend Tassi....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Just had a bit of good news.

Whilst I was working the past few nights I randomly emailed a new tv company asking for work.

Well they rang me today and after a chat I start next Wednesday.

I am on pretty good money at my other places but this one pays almost half again :bounce:

I can literally work 1 day a week.

Happy Days

What recession ?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Just had a bit of good news.
> 
> Whilst I was working the past few nights I randomly emailed a new tv company asking for work.
> 
> ...


Lend us a tenner??

Seriously, well done mate! Does this mean no more nights as well?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Just had a bit of good news.
> 
> Whilst I was working the past few nights I randomly emailed a new tv company asking for work.
> 
> ...


That's brilliant congrats 

I'm thinking the same about the recession. I can ring someone and get work straight away without even looking at an application form, and that's me single mum who can only work when it suits me. Some people (like us) must just be lucky like that!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Lend us a tenner??
> 
> Seriously, well done mate! Does this mean no more nights as well?


I'm skint...Got very large debts (millions)

Unfortunately, still nights. Being freelance I tend to get nights and weekends. All the shifts staff don't want to do. In a way they are good as theres no management around. Can usually kick feet up and watch films all day/night


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Tassotti said:


> I'm skint...Got very large debts (millions)
> 
> Unfortunately, still nights. Being freelance I tend to get nights and weekends. All the shifts staff don't want to do. In a way they are good as theres no management around. Can usually kick feet up and watch 'films' all day/night


great news = less time in work = more time training win win


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> Just had a bit of good news.
> 
> Whilst I was working the past few nights I randomly emailed a new tv company asking for work.
> 
> ...


Put a good word in for me at your old place will you?, Oh yea, and can you teach me how to watch porn all night?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Put a good word in for me at your old place will you?, Oh yea, and *can you teach me how to watch porn all night?*


Takes years of practice


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> Takes years of practice


I'm sure its hard to begin with


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> That's brilliant congrats
> 
> I'm thinking the same about the recession. I can ring someone and get work straight away without even looking at an application form, and that's me single mum who can only work when it suits me. Some people (like us) must just be lucky like that!


If thats you in your Avi Kay I would give you a job even if I didnt have one :lol:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> I'm skint...Got very large debts (millions)
> 
> Unfortunately, still nights. Being freelance I tend to get nights and weekends. All the shifts staff don't want to do. In a way they are good as theres no management around. Can usually kick feet up and watch films all day/night


think of the weigth thing and take the static bike in with you :lol:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Takes years of practice


20 year apprenticeship :laugh:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I'm sure its hard to begin with


if the films are rigth it will be hard aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaall the time :thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Just had a bit of good news.
> 
> Whilst I was working the past few nights I randomly emailed a new tv company asking for work.
> 
> ...


or you could work 5 days for a year


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

5 days in the whole year sounds feasible


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lol so is this new place nights ?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Replicator said:


> If thats you in your Avi Kay I would give you a job even if I didnt have one :lol:


Ummm thanks. I think lol.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

yes it was a compliment


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

What is it you do for a living Tass?


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

TECH said:


> What is it you do for a living Tass?


Porn movie director, I kid you not !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

What Switch Said

I'll make you famous


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> What Switch Said
> 
> I'll make you famous


You'd have to be pretty f*cking good to convince people to watch my skinny white a*s pounding anything.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

The focus wouldn't be on your ass I'm afraid


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> The focus wouldn't be on your ass I'm afraid


Never is.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

TECH said:


> Never is.


you *WANT* sex that is focused on your ass ?

I've learned something new about you today mate

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> you *WANT* sex that is focused on your ass ?
> 
> I've learned something new about you today mate
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Ha. I've actually got a mate name tattoo'd on my ass (long story). Mrs hates it during sex.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

TECH said:


> Ha. I've actually got a mate name tattoo'd on my ass (long story). Mrs hates it during sex.


what bloody position are you on when having sex for her to see it ??? and why the fvck is the light on :blush: :lol:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Well well what's happening in here lol


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Replicator said:


> what bloody position are you on when having sex for her to see it ??? and why the fvck is the light on :blush: :lol:


Ha. We've got two, full length mirrored wardrobes. 'Cos I'm kinky like that.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Well well what's happening in here lol


Well people kept abusing my journal with nonsense (no names..TASS REPLICATOR BB89) so I've decided one by one I'm going to ruin their journals :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Talk of sex and Kay shows up :rolleye: Jus sayin

I'll make ya famous


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Talk of sex and Kay shows up :rolleye: Jus sayin
> 
> I'll make ya famous


What... It sounded interesting... And better than all the arguing and bitching on here lately lol


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

TECH said:


> Well people kept abusing my journal with nonsense (no names..TASS REPLICATOR BB89) so I've decided one by one I'm going to ruin their journals :thumb:


Feel free ....thats what journals are for :thumbup1:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> What... It sounded interesting... And better than all the arguing and bitching on here lately lol


Where ?? :confused1:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Replicator said:


> Where ?? :confused1:


Just generally the Pof threads etc. everyone needs to be friends again lol.

Anyway these mirrors... I might get some lmao


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mirrors on the ceiling

Pink champagne on ice


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Just generally the Pof threads etc. everyone needs to be friends again lol.
> 
> Anyway these mirrors... I might get some lmao





Tassotti said:


> Mirrors on the ceiling
> 
> Pink champagne on ice


Bit more glamorous than my room then. Wardrobes from Ikea, last nights Horlicks next to my bed.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

TECH said:


> Bit more glamorous than my room then. Wardrobes from Ikea, last nights Horlicks next to my bed.


I think my boy left banana peel next to mine this morning and decided to draw on the floor with green crayon. Also glamorous lol


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> I think my boy left banana peel next to mine this morning and decided to draw on the floor with green crayon. Also glamorous lol


Can't beat kids. Shame really.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Hows the shoulder getting on mate? Will catch up on this soon as back at work now, no internet at home


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> Hows the shoulder getting on mate? Will catch up on this soon as back at work now, no internet at home


I think healing has stalled. Starting cuff stuff nest week so hope that helps


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ANNOYED ! Aaaaaaarrrggghhhh!

Been losing half a pound every day all week. Yesterday, scales showing 19 stone dead. So was expecting to see 18stone 13.5lbs this morning. Break through that barrier ya know.

19stone 1 lbs. Fcukers. Hate scales.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> ANNOYED ! Aaaaaaarrrggghhhh!
> 
> Been losing half a pound every day all week. Yesterday, scales showing 19 stone dead. So was expecting to see 18stone 13.5lbs this morning. Break through that barrier ya know.
> 
> 19stone 1 lbs. Fcukers. Hate scales.


Have a dump and re weigh 

Hope the cuff work goes ok mate, that and face pulls has sorted mine out I think!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

fire a hose pipe up yer dirt track pour cold coffee in and you`ll lose a few lbs


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

bash one out.

It'll work your rotator cuff and drain your moosive bollocks that's gotta be worth 0.51lb each


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I used to have a lot of coffee enemas

That is until I got barred from Starbucks


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> ANNOYED ! Aaaaaaarrrggghhhh!
> 
> Been losing half a pound every day all week. Yesterday, scales showing 19 stone dead. So was expecting to see 18stone 13.5lbs this morning. Break through that barrier ya know.
> 
> 19stone 1 lbs. Fcukers. Hate scales.


patience !!!

Afteroon Tass


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Replicator said:


> patience !!!
> 
> Afteroon Tass


I have none whatsoever. Want it all now !

Bring on the DNP


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> I have none whatsoever. Want it all now !
> 
> Bring on the DNP


triple doses :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Replicator said:


> triple doses :lol:


Exactly. I see evryone playing about with these tiny doses. I'm gonna bang 1500mg every day...Heat up the whole of kent


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Exactly. I see evryone playing about with these tiny doses. I'm gonna bang 1500mg every day...Heat up the whole of kent


bwahahaahahahahahaha phnar phnar


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Shooting up the Rep List after power reps from Ewen and Milky.

I'm below Tommy10 . Not comfortable with that really..Someone rep me. I wanna be on top


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

would you rather be on top 

or infront :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I'd rather be nowhere near Tommy really. I was on top of Katy earlier. I quite liked being there


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

wont let me yet

wheres this list


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Replicator said:


> wont let me yet
> 
> wheres this list


Click

Community (top of page)

Member List

Reputation


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Replicator said:


> wont let me yet
> 
> wheres this list


You're 12th highest


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i could do with some reps


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> i could do with some reps


need to spread it


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Your third !!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> You're 12th highest


i need more reps fast Im under a crapper :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Pha, I'm 111th :sad:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Sooooo, some d1ckhead just crashed into my car.....AGAIN !!!!

That's about the 9th time now someone has hit the stealth car....Fooks sake


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Sooooo, some d1ckhead just crashed into my car.....AGAIN !!!!
> 
> That's about the 9th time now someone has hit the stealth car....Fooks sake


Someone just crashed your car? when it was parked and not moving? oh dear Tassi...is the damage a lot? sorry to hear this...hope you are insured...


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

better yet, lets hope the [email protected] who did it is insured and witnessed or caught on CCTV doing it


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I was parked. Someone backed out of a space straight into me. Got all details and CCTV footage


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I was parked. Someone backed out of a space straight into me. Got all details and CCTV footage


Sounds like a free holiday, wardrobe and course to get in shape for it!!! How's your whiplash?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Sounds like a free holiday, wardrobe and course to get in shape for it!!! How's your whiplash?


Hahaaha...Not sure I would get away with whiplash ...... I wasn't in the car :lol:


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

:lol: 9th time

what car and colour is it?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Black Toyota Celica Stealth


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

noted :thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

not funny..>Even though it has never been my fault, the insurance still goes up ! Cnuts


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Hahaaha...Not sure I would get away with whiplash ...... I wasn't in the car :lol:


****s sake Tass!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

mikemull said:


> ****s sake Tass!


what ?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Could have had a couple of grand for free!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Could have had a couple of grand for free!!


Next time I sense someone about to crash into the motor, I will leg it down to the car and get in quickly so I can get some compo


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Next time I sense someone about to crash into the motor, I will leg it down to the car and get in quickly so I can get some compo


Along with a few close friends and family and some expensive personal possessions!!


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Next time I sense someone about to crash into the motor, I will leg it down to the car and get in quickly so I can get some compo


Just say the misses kicked you out so you were asleep in the boot!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ditz said:


> Just say the misses kicked you out so you were asleep in the boot!


Worth a try for some free wonga


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

ditz said:


> Just say the misses kicked you out so you were asleep in the boot!


 :lol: we'd have to chop him up to fit him in the boot of a Stealth


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

were or where has this led to?


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> not funny..>Even though it has never been my fault, the insurance still goes up ! Cnuts


Eggsacktly :cursing:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> *Have a dump and re weigh *
> 
> *
> *
> ...


This

Not putting hardly any food in, so only go about every four days.

This morning I went



YEsssssss!

Been waiting to see 18 on those gits for ages.

Thats 14.5 pounds in 15 days, almost a pound a day. No drugs ! (well, peptides)

Long way to go but that's given me a boost to keep going.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Monday 16 July 2012*

*18*st 13lbs

Fasted Interval Training

25 mins

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 1 minute. Walk 1.5 minutes. Do this 6 times. (15mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.0 kph

Running Pace 8/8/8/8/8/9 kph

Thoracic Spine Mobility Exercises


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Like the running pace lol

Dude you know I said about loan sharks well I been looking at some quick quid Apr% 1734 on 500 quid :lol:

No wonder you gave it a bash lol


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Tassi, greaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat news on the weight mister...whooooooooopeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee... :beer:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tass congrats on the weight loss !!!! :bounce:


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Under 19st nice work Tass!!! Sub 18 in no time!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/most_recent/shoulder_rehab_wendler_style

Got this In email and thought it,ay or may not help you mate.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Cheers everyone

Mike, I'll take a look at that. Looks like he had a cuff tear which is a lot worse than mine. Cheers for the link


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> were or where has this led to?


 :confused1:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Cheers everyone
> 
> Mike, I'll take a look at that. Looks like he had a cuff tear which is a lot worse than mine. Cheers for the link


Didn't read it just a quick scan through and thought it may help, if not just disregard.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Didn't read it just a quick scan through and thought it may help, if not just disregard.


appreciate the thought


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> Like the running pace lol
> 
> Dude you know I said about loan sharks well I been looking at some quick quid Apr% 1734 on 500 quid :lol:
> 
> No wonder you gave it a bash lol


I used to charge 365% APR. Nice when fcukers actually pay it back. Most didn't feel the need to. ****S


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Lol 365% actually sounds cheap , I might have to give the 1734% a go fcuk not paying it back at those % though .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> Lol 365% actually sounds cheap , I might have to give the 1734% a go fcuk not paying it back at those % though .


Try and overpay the repayments to bring down the interest


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Aftenoon Tass


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Ey up Rep

Your new avi reminds me of Charlie Bronson


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Ey up Rep
> 
> Your new avi reminds me of Charlie Bronson


Oh I, LOL ...which one ??


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

This one


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> This one
> 
> View attachment 88962


yea ..cant argue ...I guess i had my animal days ................but with more brains coz I didnt get caught . :thumb:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Elo Tass just thought I'd pop in been way too out the loop to read through what I've missed so.......what have I missed? 

Hows the shoulder? What sorta training you doing atm? Just saw from previous post you're 19st dead on so what a stone, stone and a half under what you were a month or two back?

Hope all's well


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Elo Tass just thought I'd pop in been way too out the loop to read through what I've missed so.......what have I missed?
> 
> Hows the shoulder? What sorta training you doing atm? Just saw from previous post you're 19st dead on so what a stone, stone and a half under what you were a month or two back?
> 
> Hope all's well


I was 20st 3lbs at my heaviest and now 18st 13lb.

Just hard dieting and cardio. No training yet. Shoulder recovery seems to have slowed down. Bit worried (prob unnecessarily)

I never ever thought about recovery. Kinda had it in my head that I would have surgery and that would be it.

Stupid really but just didn't give it any thought.

At the mo, shoulder is worse than before surgery. I'm sure it will be ok. It's only been 6 weeeks and they say 3-6 months


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> I was 20st 3lbs at my heaviest and now 18st 13lb.
> 
> Just hard dieting and cardio. No training yet. Shoulder recovery seems to have slowed down. Bit worried (prob unnecessarily)
> 
> ...


Well there ye go Tass ..just go with it m8 :thumbup1: I got told my arm (tendons tears ) would never be the same again ...we will see , but will say this the healing in the first few weeks was great then it realy slowed down to taking a month to go forward what it did in a week to start with ..weird


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Had to get a train ticket today.

Haven't used trains for a while

£15.80 return to London. Foooooookin 'ell !!!! It's only half an hour journey.

I said to the guy I thought he was mistaken. I want to ride the train not fooking buy it


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Chuckle !


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> :confused1:


HAHA !!

Some good positive stuff going on in here tass, Would rep you but you will then be closer to overtaking me !!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Edit

Just checked and you have sailed past me ! I might neg you !! 

I best go on gen con and say something really funny to get my reps up !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> HAHA !!
> 
> Some good positive stuff going on in here tass, Would rep you but you will then be closer to overtaking me !!


Think you need to check again bruvvvvvvver :wink:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

cross post


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

cross dresser !


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> cross post


Yeah a very cross post ! :cursing:

How did i fall from grace so fast !! haha


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

switch said:


> cross dresser !


Welsh dresser


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Afternoon,

Just popped in to be nosey, see how your recovery is going.....slowly but surely tho....

You be back on it soon enough...

Take care hun.

:thumb :xx


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> Afternoon,
> 
> Just popped in to be nosey, see how your recovery is going.....slowly but surely tho....
> 
> ...


Hi hun

yep. slowly but surely. I reckon I'll be lifting again in September


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi Tass


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Edit
> 
> Just checked and you have sailed past me ! I might neg you !!
> 
> I best go on gen con and say something really funny to get my reps up !


i gave ye some .(yea and you Tass) ..your on top of katy tho .............sure you want to move from that position :lol:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Replicator said:


> i gave ye some .(yea and you Tass) ..your on top of katy tho .............sure you want to move from that position :lol:


Boom !!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

On the train. No twists no turns, doesn't go upside down. How can they justify the price ?


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

your guess is as good as mine - £100+ for a return to london from here...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Northern monkey


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Tassi, just swooshing by like the ninja in the night...ya know..stealth like...ahem...  ..have a lovely day..


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi Tass ..jsut passing by like Flubs, but in a more ambling lumpy sort of way


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Hate rush hour. Hate underground. Hate trains


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Hate rush hour. Hate underground. Hate trains


uh oh! sounds like you need your feet up with a hooooooooooooooooooge cuppa tea and a suck on a thin air lolly..ya know, seeing as you're not eating now..  Hey you, put some music on and relaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaax....have a hug (((((((((((((())))))))))))))...I think that is an online hug anyway....


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Tassotti said:


> Hate rush hour. Hate underground. Hate trains


I 100% concur


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> Hate rush hour. Hate underground. Hate trains


when I worked in London I always went in on the motorbike, only prob was finding somewhere to park, Oh yea and speed cameras :cursing:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

morning TASS.............................COULDNT SLEEP :no:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Replicator said:


> morning TASS.............................COULDNT SLEEP :no:


You're gonna hate me then. I slept for twelve hours straight ! Stress day yesterday. All the rush hour crap and starting a new job taxes you mentally. I only did a 9 hour day (part-timer) but was absolutely shattered.

Night shift training tonight at another firm. Oh joy. More work.

Far too much work at the minute. Gotta make up for two months off.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> when I worked in London I always went in on the motorbike, only prob was finding somewhere to park, Oh yea and speed cameras :cursing:


I will be using the bike if and when they offer me shifts. There are some bays nearby and also a carpark round the corner . Bikes are a fiver a day, so not too bad.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

hey tass ,guess what... Im on top of the crapper now :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Replicator said:


> hey tass ,guess what... Im on top of the crapper now :lol:


Nice.

After power reps from Ewen and Breda I've climbed above Tommy and Winger...Ooooh yeah baby


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

You guys are serious rep addicts lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mingster said:


> You guys are serious rep addicts lol


Repped


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Repped


Two can play at that game


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Ming reps and Rep reps and I'm on top of Zara. Comfortable here.

You boys will stop repping me as I'm coming up quickly from behind


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Ming reps and Rep reps and I'm on top of Zara. Comfortable here.
> 
> You boys will stop repping me as I'm coming up quickly from behind


That sounds dirty you queer!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I was 20st 3lbs at my heaviest and now 18st 13lb.
> 
> Just hard dieting and cardio. No training yet. Shoulder recovery seems to have slowed down. Bit worried (prob unnecessarily)
> 
> ...


Nice work cutting the weight!

Yep shoulder recovery wont be easy but you'll get there mate be patient and all that... Likeyou say its been 6 weeks which is fck all really


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

now would be a good time to think about shoulder rehab :thumbup1:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Mingster said:


> You guys are serious rep addicts lol


just because your about 8 from the top LOL do you know we are in the tiop twenty of about 45000 members ...im cracking out about 10000 reps a time now lol


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Ming reps and Rep reps and I'm on top of Zara. Comfortable here.
> 
> You boys will stop repping me as I'm coming up quickly from behind


EXACTLY :whistling:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Replicator said:


> just because your about 8 from the top LOL do you know we are in the tiop twenty of about 45000 members ...im cracking out about 10000 reps a time now lol


Where is this rep list lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Where is this rep list lol


Community

Member List

Reputation

Look around page 3 - pah


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Community
> 
> Member List
> 
> ...


Just found myself on page 3 not bad lol

I've gotta try and overtake that tool PowerHouseMcgru though seriously :lol:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Just found myself on page 3 not bad lol
> 
> I've gotta try and overtake that tool PowerHouseMcgru though seriously :lol:


Repped ye m8 ..I think that did it ........go have a look .........your third from the top of that page now


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I can't believe how low ausbuilt is - 2nd or 3rd page


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> I can't believe how low ausbuilt is - 2nd or 3rd page


U don't get reps by giving out good advice lol, hence why I'm one of the greatest


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> U don't get reps by giving out good advice lol, hence why I'm one of the greatest


You're 4th you slutttt

Rep me up baby


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Rep me and ill rep u when I'm home lol


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Repped ye m8 ..I think that did it ........go have a look .........your third from the top of that page now


Its knocked me up a few places I think but still on 3rd page :crying: (sympathy reps welcome right about now)


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

wish i joined this rep sh1t a few days back !! I was up there but now i aint !

Tass

You got any bands ?

I been reading a bit about shoulder rehab and there a good way to go from what i read !


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Its knocked me up a few places I think but still on 3rd page :crying: (sympathy reps welcome right about now)


you cant do it right away ..you have to spread rep around before it can bedone again


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> wish i joined this rep sh1t a few days back !! I was up there but now i aint !
> 
> !


Its not something you join R.M you are just on the list and thats it ..........More ye have futher up the list you go ..............I of couse am in the top ten 

repped ye


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Replicator said:


> Its not something you join R.M you are just on the list and thats it ..........More ye have futher up the list you go ..............I of couse am in the top ten
> 
> repped ye


No i ment i wish i joined in when everyone was dishing out reps !! What do you get if you reach the top !!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> No i ment i wish i joined in when everyone was dishing out reps !! What do you get if you reach the top !!


but all are giving out all the time but youwont get them if you dont give them LOL ye tight cnut :lol:

get to the top and you would be above Milky end of LOl


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Retro

Started bands yesterday


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

retro-mental said:


> No i ment i wish i joined in when everyone was dishing out reps !! What do you get if you reach the top !!


Milkmans job:lol:

But ya won't!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Milkmans job:lol:
> 
> But ya won't!


Not with you tight fukers about !!

Good man tass

What sorta things you doing ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

up, down, side to side, the hokey cokey

general cuff stuff


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

retro-mental said:


> Not with you tight fukers about !!
> 
> Good man tass
> 
> What sorta things you doing ?


Check ya cvnt, :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I wanna know how Big Pands got right up there. He's only been he 5 minutes ! ??

And Queenie


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> I wanna know how Big Pands got right up there. He's only been he 5 minutes ! ??
> 
> And Queenie


Queenie's got tits and a fanny !! , good info and banter cant compete with that !!






this sorta stuff ?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> I wanna know how Big Pands got right up there. He's only been he 5 minutes ! ??
> 
> And Queenie


I am loved:thumb:

And helpful


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Queenie's got tits and a fanny !! , good info and banter cant compete with that !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that Dave ? hahaha

One of them I do at the moment


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> I wanna know how Big Pands got right up there. He's only been he 5 minutes ! ??
> 
> And Queenie


because ive been repping them too bwahahahaahahah .........remeber ~Flint is second on the list so he hold mass power and he reps them because they show him love .................just like me


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Replicator said:


> because ive been repping them too bwahahahaahahah .........remeber ~Flint is second on the list so he hold mass power and he reps them because they show him love .................just like me


Might have to start being nice to Flinty and a few others at the top.

Fatstuff owes me so that should help.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Rep

Your sandwiched between Big Lbs and Queenie :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

you rep whores


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> you rep whores


Same as you but in a different way

Rep me you tight slag


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Rep
> 
> Your sandwiched between Big Lbs and Queenie :lol:


yea I likie being on top of queenie :whistling:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

ewen said:


> you rep whores


easy for you to say being third :rolleye:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Did anyone ever sing this song as a kid

Jesus Christ, Superstar

Came Down from Heaven on a Yamaha

Done a skid, killed a flid

Caught his bollocks on a dustbin lid


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Evening Tassi, have a lovely weekend...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Did anyone ever sing this song as a kid
> 
> Jesus Christ, Superstar
> 
> ...


No I didn't but it made me laff my berluddie head orrrf!!!! :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Evening Tassi, have a lovely weekend...


You too. I'm working 12 hour nights all weekend, so not much fun for me. (Think of the money Ade)


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Garage picked car up yesterday for repair after someone crashed into me.

Got hire car.

Mercedes C Class.

Nice motor.

Drives itself.

Lights come on automatically when it gets dark.

Cruise control

Even detects when I'm tired and tells me to pull over and get a coffee

I want a new car now


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Did anyone ever sing this song as a kid
> 
> Jesus Christ, Superstar
> 
> ...


No ..no dont believe I did :no:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Morning all

Coming to the end of my first night shift at one of my new places of work.

Spent half of it having to watch porn and slept the other half.

It's a hard life


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Morning all
> 
> Coming to the end of my first night shift at one of my new places of work.
> 
> ...


LOL have some reps my little big bro X


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> LOL have some reps my little big bro X


Yes, yes. Flinty reps


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Oooooh yeah...Milky reps....Boom ! Jumped up one more place.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Oooooh yeah...Milky reps....Boom ! Jumped up one more place.


 :lol: your catching up


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Garage picked car up yesterday for repair after someone crashed into me.
> 
> Got hire car.
> 
> ...


That is you fooked then,pull over,pull over.....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Other driver's insurance company is pis5ing me right off.

They keep ringing me asking me to use their services and answer their questions. I told them to speak to my insurance company and everything is already arranged (repair/hire car)

Now they have sent me a letter (well two letters) saying if I don't answer their questions they may not pay for the hire car.

Can they do this? I'm thinking of contacting the Financial Ombudsman and maing a complaint about these fcukers.

It's harrassment !!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Other driver's insurance company is pis5ing me right off.
> 
> They keep ringing me asking me to use their services and answer their questions. I told them to speak to my insurance company and everything is already arranged (repair/hire car)
> 
> ...


Im no solicitor mate but pretty sure they shouldnt be contacting you directly? Surely they should be dealing with your insurance company? Thats what we all pay silly money to them for..to sort sh1t out for us with minimum stress. I may be totally wrong..

Id photocopy the letters so you got copies for yourself later, and send the others to your own company, or ring them and ask them what to do or tell them youl just be forwarding the letters. Or you could send your own letter recorded delivery to thier insurers politely letting them know they are to deal with your insurers directly or youl be reporting them for harrasment.

Could start a case with the ombudsman or TS anyhow..its takes a while for anything to happen sometimes mate, and can always cancel it later say it got sorted.

Insurance. Fcukers. :cursing:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

It does not sound right does it.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> Other driver's insurance company is pis5ing me right off.
> 
> They keep ringing me asking me to use their services and answer their questions. I told them to speak to my insurance company and everything is already arranged (repair/hire car)
> 
> ...


you cant trust anyone any more.

I have a PPI claim going through, Had a phone call today saying that the claim was successful and that if I was in this afternoon they can arrange for a local representative to deliver the cheque.

their fee for wining the claim is £200 so can I supply prof of ID - photocard e.g. drivers licence, a utility bill and a UKASH voucher as proof of payment.

I have never heard of UKASH before but I agree .

Its only when they call me back before the time of the appointment they booked for their rep to come around and ask for the details on the UKASH voucher that the penny drops that the [email protected] are scamming me. :cursing:

Its gonna cost me £20 in admin fees to get my £200 back but at least the little [email protected] didnt get my money


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Everyone's out to mug you.

I understand that the other insurance company want me to use them to sort out the repairs and hire car as it will cost them less using their own people. This is totally possible. You don't have to use your own insurance company.

You can even use completely different companies called no-fault companies.

However, now it's all been arranged by my insurance, I don't understand why they are still hassling me.

Here are a couple of the questions they are asking me

What do you use your car for on a typical day ?

Do you use your vehicle on the motorway ?

Would a mainstream vehicle have been suitable for your needs, eg ord Focus, insert other pieces of crap here

Would you have been able to use public transport ?

Sounds like their fishing to try and get out of paying for the Merc I reckon


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Garage picked car up yesterday for repair after someone crashed into me.
> 
> Got hire car.
> 
> ...


I'm changing my car in September/ October and am thinking about a C class ... can have a 4 to 5 year old for 9-10k ... not alot of money for what you get, my best mate has a 2 year old sports version and it's a dream to drive


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

oi wheres my fcukin reps back ya bum lol !!!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

you are without your car and why should you not hire a car of a similar spec?

tell them you need a big car as you are a big bloke and that if they carry on your more than happy to show them personally, just how big a bloke you are


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Greshie said:


> I'm changing my car in September/ October and am thinking about a C class ... can have a 4 to 5 year old for 9-10k ... not alot of money for what you get, my best mate has a 2 year old sports version and it's a dream to drive


It's a very nice car. Smooth comfortable ride. This is the 1.8 version and goes like stink as well. I only booted it a couple of times (well, you do don't ya)

The only thing I find is the lack of throttle response when gently depressed (auto) You have to press it halfway before anything happens, but then it takes off.

Might just take a bit of getting used to. I seem to remember my old 5-series bmw was the same


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> you are without your car and why should you not hire a car of a similar spec?
> 
> tell them you need a big car as you are a big bloke and that if they carry on your more than happy to show them personally, just how big a bloke you are


I'm not telling the fcukers anything. I'm sure they will use it against me somehow


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i had a 3L straight 6 volvo s80 very nice car but the auto box took a second to think then engage but then the power was beastly .


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

best car I have owned was an XG30 3.0ltr V6 drove as smooth as silk


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

The other thing I'm not sure of with the Merc is the handbrake setup.

You have to pull a handle to release it and push a pedal with your left foot next to the clutch, which you have to lift your leg really high to get to . Weird.

Oh and the cruise control lever is too close to the indicator lever. You think you are indicating left, but you've just set cruise control to 70. Not good in a residential area. Done that a couple of times.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

You get used to the handbrake ... had it on my old C class ...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Sunday 22 July 2012*

Fasted Interval Training - Increased running pace by 0.5 Kph

20 mins

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 1 minute. Walk 1.5 minutes. Do this 4 times. (10mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.0 kph

Running Pace 8.5 kph


----------



## gooner fc (Feb 7, 2009)

Don't respond to third party insures as their trying to catch you out you out on technicality example only insured for social domestic pleasure and you was going to work and had an accident and tell them your not covered, tell your insurance company that their harassing you. Use to work in the insurance game and they would rather deal with you to keep cost down which is nothing wrong with that as third party was at fault and we would all have cheaper premiums.

Someone hit me once and i dealt with the company direct, the guy at the third party insurance company was so glad i dealt with them and did not claim personal injury he gave me a brand new convertible Volvo as a courtesy car :lol:

Hows the shoulder coming along? received my appointment for 14 august crapping it, misses expecting second child aswell 7th august.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I thought as much. Sneaky bastards!

SHoulder is getting better daily. Still not fully recovered. I am using a pink rubber band to strengthen it at the moment.

You will be fine


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

morning tass


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I thought as much. Sneaky bastards!
> 
> SHoulder is getting better daily. Still not fully recovered. *I am using a pink rubber band *to strengthen it at the moment.
> 
> You will be fine


Excellent use of pink...  :bounce:

Oh! and good morning Tassi..


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Flubs said:


> Excellent use of pink... :bounce:
> 
> Oh! and good morning Tassi..


 :lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Tassi, I tried to rep you for the link you sent me but i can't rep anyone at the moment..  not sure why but I'm trying..sooo...good morning and

*THANK YOU VERY MUCH...*


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I only did it for reps


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi Tass , keep the recovery going m8 ......its a head nip I know .......


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Hot one today .....

Tough to sleep


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Is there a nicer smell than freshly toasted bread ?

Or is it just that I haven't had carbs in 3 weeks !!!!~###?????

The company I'm at tonight supply free bread and fruit for staff. So all the fresh-faced fcukers come in at 9 and make toast when I'm getting a coffee. I'm just finishing and look like death warmed up.

Bastards !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

what other bands you got ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

got some yellow ones


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> got some yellow ones


what strength are they , Am thinking about getting some for RC ( i have a chest expander thingy !! ) and when i go away !!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

There light ...That's all you want for cuff stuff. Go any heavier and delts take over defeating the object. You can make them a bit 'heavier' by moving further away (do ya get me bruv?)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B005P2CCMM/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Got you bruv :thumb:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

hey bud hows the recovery coming along


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

slowly Rep, slowly.

I'm onto strengthening exercises now. Some days it's still painful. It's getting there though I think (hope)


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> slowly Rep, slowly.
> 
> I'm onto strengthening exercises now. Some days it's still painful. It's getting there though I think (hope)


Fantastic stuff Tass, really pleased that everything is getting back to normal bruv


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> slowly Rep, slowly.
> 
> I'm onto strengthening exercises now. Some days it's still painful. It's getting there though I think (hope)


well as i said I know the score ..........but not nearly to the same extent as you though ....teh feeling of just doing a micro better than than the day before is a great feeling ...........time is a great healer and patience is a virtue .........................LOL but if I remeber right you dont have any bloody patience do ya ... :lol:

any way good to hear all is getting there even if slowly :thumbup1: ........


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Four Floors of Whores

That is All !


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Morning Tass


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Tassi...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Morning all

Had a refeed yesterday. You know, a carb-up to replenish my glycogen stores...Hahahahahahaha. what a load of bolloks.

It was a pig-out. A good old-fashioned, eat crap all day, pig-out, like everyone else's refeeds.

Gained 8 pounds in a day ... Haha

Cardio today


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Morning all
> 
> Had a refeed yesterday. You know, a carb-up to replenish my glycogen stores...Hahahahahahaha. what a load of bolloks.
> 
> ...


WOW, * pounds in one day, I am lucky to put 8 pounds in 2 years hahaha


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Thursday 26 July 2012*

Fasted Interval Training

20 mins

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 1 minute. Walk 1.5 minutes. Do this 4 times. (10mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.0 kph

Running Pace 8.5 kph


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> WOW, * pounds in one day, I am lucky to put 8 pounds in 2 years hahaha


JUST water weight


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> WOW, * pounds in one day, I am lucky to put 8 pounds in 2 years hahaha


thats because you have ginger bollocks and your anti steroid


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Tassi, happy Friday.. :bounce:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Morning ....been shat upon yet :laugh:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Morning all

1 69 dude !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

6 week booster jab today.

Another gram of the finest testosterone shot into my butttttt. 

Different nurse this time. Used green to inject. Was a bit slower than the other nurse (10 secs rather than 5).

Pain was a LOT less.

No alcohol swab again. Asked her about this. New NHS protocol so they don't inject any alcohol from the swab !

Some people !! Sigh:wacko:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> 6 week booster jab today.
> 
> Another gram of the finest testosterone shot into my butttttt.
> 
> ...


Been telling folks for years TaSS,........ inject sloooooooooooooooooowly ..by far less PIP ........if any :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Been telling folks for years TaSS,........ inject sloooooooooooooooooowly ..by far less PIP ........if any :thumbup1:


It's a little out of our hands Rep, when it's a nurse doing the jabbing


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

We all have a good tongue in our heads Ming .......all you have to do is ask :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Replicator said:


> We all have a good tongue in our heads Ming .......all you have to do is ask :thumbup1:


I've never had pip from quick jabbing mate tbh. My nurse treats my buttocks with the care and sensitivity they deserve In fact I'm pretty certain that she doesn't need to squeeze and stroke them for 10 minutes before every jab but she's very good at it, so who am I to say anything:whistling:

:laugh:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

its not the jabbing tho .....you horse that in as quick as poss ...im on about the delivery of whats in the syringe that should go in slowly ...not jsut banging down the plunger .aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Replicator said:


> its not the jabbing tho .....you horse that in as quick as poss ...im on about the delivery of whats in the syringe that should go in slowly ...not jsut banging down the plunger .aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh


I know what you mean Rep. I've never taken more than what? say 15 seconds to 'deliver' a jab whether that be 2ml or 5ml. My nurse takes less than 10 seconds to push in 4ml of gear and I never, ever get any pip. I can understand not jabbing in a couple of seconds but 10 seconds, no bother at all


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Mingster said:


> I know what you mean Rep. I've never taken more than what? say 15 seconds to 'deliver' a jab whether that be 2ml or 5ml. My nurse takes less than 10 seconds to push in 4ml of gear and I never, ever get any pip. I can understand not jabbing in a couple of seconds but 10 seconds, no bother at all


Absolutely, nowt wrong wi 10 seconds ,I reckon thats about what I take for delivery 10-15 secs and very rarely get pip ......had that Veyron Sust 350 once and I tell you ...you could have taked 2 mins to deliver 1ml and it crippled you .....I actually thought I had an infection the Pip was so bad for 4-5 days ...phuck this says I to myself and threw it out in disgust .......I managed 3 2ml injects ....couldnt put myself through it another twice LOL


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> No alcohol swab again. Asked her about this. New NHS protocol so they don't inject any alcohol from the swab !


Firstly if they use the wipe properly it should have evaporated all the alcohol before they inject.

Secondly they would prefer pushing in some germs off a toilet rather than alcohol, sounds crazy to me.

Glad it was less painful m8, when do they let you do them yourself ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

switch said:


> Firstly if they use the wipe properly it should have evaporated all the alcohol before they inject.
> 
> Secondly they would prefer pushing in some germs off a toilet rather than alcohol, sounds crazy to me.
> 
> Glad it was less painful m8, when do they let you do them yourself ?


I agree mate.

Dunno o your question, but I have somehow managed to end up with an extra gram . Ahaha


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

During the war ...............


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

The extent of my training at the mo

The yellow things


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> The extent of my training at the mo
> 
> The yellow things
> 
> View attachment 89953


is this part of your sexytoy company you set up


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> is this part of your sexytoy company you set up


Hahaha...Does look a bit kinky - multipurpose


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Hahaha...Does look a bit kinky - multipurpose


so now we know what kind of training goes on when switch is over


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

He loves it the filthy slag


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> He loves it in the ass the filthy slag


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Morning Tassy


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Morning Rep

Not much going on here. Gonna do some cardio tomorrow. Whoopee-fcukin-do


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Tassi...happy Monday to ya......those yellow things...noice! I like yellow...I've got some yellow bands that I'm supposed to do excercises with but I keep letting go and pinging myself in the bod with them...right pain...should concentrate more but hey, that's asking a lot! :laugh:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Morning


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Been a crappy few days for me diet-wise.

My cheat meal turned into a four-day binge again. It's like drug-addiction.

I cannot have cheats. That is final !

I got down to 18st 11 and now back up to 19st 7 (in four days)

I'm working 5 days this week (pretty much 15 hour days with travelling) so I won't have any time to do any cardio.

I might just lunge up and down the control room all day.

One of the exercises I have to do for my rehab is to lie on my front on the floor, pinch my shoulders together and raise my arms. I keep praying that no-one walks in on me doing them :lol:

I've stopped the peps again for a few days. Shoulder is getting much better. It's almost there I feel. Just the odd twinge now

I found the peps were just killing the pain, so I didn't actually know if it was improving or not. I'm still not gonna lift until at least the twelve weeks is up though.

It will have been 7-8 months since I lifted anything by the time I start training again. Not looking forward to the doms after those first few workouts.

Sorry for essay. You can see I'm bored at work. I have 1 three minute feed at about 6 o'clock, and that's it all day.

Ha..Money for old rope


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

it is like an addiciton carbs are addicitve i have to kick them into touch continually .................thats the thing with booze and **** and all other addictions you stop and then fight them urges...........................You cant stop eating so makes this a very hard one

Im on your side Tass........fight on brother


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Cheers Rep. I will win the war (prob lose a few battles along the way though)


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

exactly TASS ..who cares if you lose a battle or three as long you learn from the loss and *you* win the war :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Tassi, I'm totally with you on the struggle to lose weight thing...and carbs are death to my bod...sigh...and I love 'em so much.....have a great day...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Tassi....oh dear!! I was the last one in last night and now first one in today...gulp! stalker tendencies...gulp!...

Think I may arrrest myself...lol...

Have a lovely day....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks Flubs...

Just really not much happening in here at the moment.

Still doing my pink dumbell stuff and stretches for shoulder rehab.

Been "working" long hours.

Yesterday was a nightmare journey to work - 60 miles on M25 and I could barely keep my eyes open. Really dangerous.

This morning crash at Junction 9/10 so that was my journey bugggered. Great start to the day.

Oh well another day spent on here by the looks of things. Hopefully I'll be left alone today so I can just doze all day


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

I want your job


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> I want your job


You'd get fat !

People keep fcuking ringing me and asking me to press buttons . Leave me the fcuk alone . I am on UK-M


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm fine with fat


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Not sure it would suit you really.

You have to sit on ass all day watching telly (porn mostly).

Every now and then you wander around the office and chat up blonde Scandinavian hotties.

You get paid bucket-loads for it.

You'd hate it


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

No my wife would hate it , she hates the thought of me working the doors .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> No my wife would hate it , she hates the thought of me working the doors .


Err, think you misunderstood what I do


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Hows it going young sir? You had that op yet?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Hows it going young sir? You had that op yet?


Had op 7th June. In rehab broheim. They tried to make me go, but I said no,no,no

Should be lifting again Sep/Oct


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Had op 7th June. In rehab broheim. They tried to make me go, but I said no,no,no
> 
> Should be lifting again Sep/Oct


You better no being say no!! You must have told me that already, my head is filled with to much sh*t, lol. Excellent man, probably best Oct, giving you that extra time for healing


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

lee85 said:


> You better no being say no!! You must have told me that already, my head is filled with to much sh*t, lol. Excellent man, probably best Oct, giving you that extra time for healing


Gonna play it by ear really. Any sign of pain still and I won't be lifting.

Missing it though

Miss the feel of the barbell in my hands and on my back

Miss it's gentle knurling, it's cold and shiny surface

Miss the way the ends rotate


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Gonna play it by ear really. Any sign of pain still and I won't be lifting.
> 
> Missing it though
> 
> ...


Sounds like yer heart has been ripped out brosive


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Can't wait to get back to it.

Will be like bumping into a hot ex who wants one more night of passion ! (happens all the time like)


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Can't wait to get back to it.
> 
> Will be like bumping into a hot ex who wants one more night of passion ! (happens all the time like)


Now, be careful where your sticking that barbell when that time comes dudeimus...don't get too carried away


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Awright bud, foo ur ye deeing the nicht...

Translation

Well Hello old chap How are you doing tonight :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Awrigth bud, foo ur ye deeing the nicht...
> 
> Translation
> 
> Well Hello old chap How are you doing tonight :lol:


In pain actually Rep. Thanks for asking.

Overdid it with the pink dumbells yesterday I reckon


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> In pain actually Rep. Thanks for asking.
> 
> Overdid it with the pink dumbells yesterday I reckon


phuck off :lol: :lol:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> In pain actually Rep. Thanks for asking.
> 
> Overdid it with the pink dumbells yesterday I reckon


Pain is just weakness leaving the body!!!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Morning ...give the pink a rest today Tass :lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Tassi...are you in pain? even with pink dumbells you can get pain if you overdo it....have a rest today...see how it goes....by the way, I have some pink dumbells...it's true! I really have ...will put a piccie up for you tonight...they're very cute...hee heee....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I missed a few sessions so was trying to make up for them, so instead of 10 reps, I did 30. Shoulder didn't like it at all.

Back injecting pain killers (peps) for a coupla days. Crazy how good they are at masking pain


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Jeez man, 30 is abit much bro. How things iday?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

It's about 2Kg of weight Lee


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> It's about 2Kg of weight Lee


lol, i get ye now. Have you posted a pic of said dumbells yet??


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

lee85 said:


> lol, i get ye now. Have you posted a pic of said dumbells yet??


Nah, it's nnot actually dumbells at all. It's a rubber band. But pink dumbells sound better


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

At first I did think you were talking about a dildo


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

lee85 said:


> At first I did think you were talking about a dildo


sick and warped. Glad to see ye havnae changed


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

I gave up getting help for the mental issues...my poor kids...


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

lee85 said:


> I gave up getting help for the mental issues...my poor kids...


Me too I just stick to the meds nowadays..................... :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Me too I just stick to the meds nowadays..................... :lol:


Lol, forking meds aren't good enough anymore...just train till you're too tired to be insane :thumb:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Tassi...I know you are GAGGING to see my pink dumbells...however, cos of the help you gave me today, I am throwing in my mahoooosive home gym pic.....like yours! :bounce:



I know, I know!! it's exciting hey? One pair of pink DBs....one stepper for rainy cold dark mornings and one purple kettlebell for when I'm feeling really 'ard...woahhhhh....  would have thrown in my yellow bands but....well...you can't have too much of a good thing...I'll save those for when you're really down and then I'll whop 'em out for ya :thumb: ....errrmm...the bands....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh dear! pic is a tweeeny bit on the side....sorry.. :blink:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Flubs said:


> Tassi...I know you are GAGGING to see my pink dumbells...however, cos of the help you gave me today, I am throwing in my mahoooosive home gym pic.....like yours! :bounce:
> 
> View attachment 90426
> 
> ...


Im in heaven Flubs ...you just cant beat a bit of pink :lol:

BTW its not teeny ....you click on it now and hey prest mahooosive :thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Puts my pathetic gym to shame !


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Tassi, have a great weekend...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Found a pound today

Who remembers 1 pound notes ?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Found a pound today
> 
> Who remembers 1 pound notes ?


And half pences


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

old cnuts ...


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Hello Tass,

How is life going man?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Hello Tass,
> 
> How is life going man?


Hi Matt

Life in the bus lane mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

You think that bad Ewen,how about sixpences and two bob bits? :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Update pic


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Tass,

You back to lifting weights yet or not?!

I assume your shoulder is alot better now?


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Found a pound today
> 
> Who remembers 1 pound notes ?


Showing your age mate! You'll be talking about the rag and bone man next :laugh:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Tass,
> 
> You back to lifting weights yet or not?!
> 
> I assume your shoulder is alot better now?


It's actually gone backwards Matt. Bit concerned at the moment


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

cub said:


> Showing your age mate! You'll be talking about the rag and bone man next :laugh:


I am an old cnut, but not quite old enough to remember sixpences and two bob bits


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

biglbs said:


> You think that bad Ewen,how about sixpences and two bob bits? :lol:


what :smartass:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> I am an old cnut, but not quite old enough to remember sixpences and two bob bits


Florins


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Replicator said:


> Florins


you were around when they used t-rex teeth :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> It's actually gone backwards Matt. Bit concerned at the moment


Anyone got a sheckle?

I will take a sheckle for it......


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

"During the war..."


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

ewen said:


> you were around when they used t-rex teeth :lol:


 :lol: Almost Ewen ...............


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Anyone got a sheckle?
> 
> I will take a sheckle for it......


Fvck yer sheckles .....oor mother used to put them roond oor ankles (me and 2 brothers ) till we'd sprouted a fvckin ton of tatties ...the bitch :huh:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

cub said:


> "During the war..."


Dont talk to me aboot the war laddie ma da used to say blah blah blah :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

How you doin bro? I have all those coins if ye want them to rub all over yer auld body young man


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

yea where are you Radar ???


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

You better not be stuck under one of your pink dumbells again!! :stuart:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

lee85 said:


> You better not be stuck under one of your pink dumbells again!! :stuart:


Ahhh so he's stuck! I wondered why he was late dropping them back to me!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Ahhh so he's stuck! I wondered why he was late dropping them back to me!


Someone should help him...


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Someone should help him...


U can. They're too heavy for me too


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> U can. They're too heavy for me too


You gotta be havin a giraffe! Al break ma fooking back :stupid:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

lee85 said:


> You gotta be havin a giraffe! Al break ma fooking back :stupid:


Ah looks it too...

Leave it down to rep lol


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Ah looks it too...
> 
> Leave it down to rep lol


 :sneaky2: hoi! ye might be right there  ...Reps the man for the job


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Hehehe


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Monday 6 August 2012*

Cardi - fcukin - o, o, o.Whoopee, fcukin, dooooooo

Interval Training

22.5 mins

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 1 minute. Walk 1.5 minutes. Do this 5 times. (12.5mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.0 kph

Running Pace 8.5 kph

Need to lift soon ..AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAArRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRHGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Get some squats done you lazy fcuker


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Ah looks it too...
> 
> Leave it down to rep lol





lee85 said:


> :sneaky2: hoi! ye might be right there  ...Reps the man for the job





Kaywoodham said:


> Hehehe


I dont mind lifting a bit of pink
View attachment 90859


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Afternoon Tassi....patience is a virtue...... :innocent:

and one which I personally DON'T have!!!!....lolol...


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

You'll be lifting soon enough boss, recovery is more important. How you doin iday?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Tassi, how are you today? gizza hug ...hee heee...I love that pic...hee hee...training today?...whatever your'e up to take care hey? you will be back to full strength soon and all this will be in the past.....honest....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Morning all.

I am boysitting today for my nephews, so lots of cool stuff like scooting and bmx racing. Plus lots of impatient shouting by me no doubt.

Back on the pink dumbells. Shoulder is feeling less painful again


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Have fun bro, you'll feel aw young again :lol: . Good to hear your feeling less pain, only a matter of time and you'll be tearing it up again bro (the weights that is not the shoulder) :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah man. Takes mew back to my yoof

This is me as a 12 year old. (I'm the one winning baby!!!!!)


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Really?! lol. Awesome man! I woulda be in nappies then  ...still a ****ting green wee sprog :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Good ol' days


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Morning bud !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

switch said:


> Morning bud !


Morning my man. Are you in a State


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Morning my man. Are you in a State


Not yet m8, just ended training for 3 weeks, good time as I am nursing injuries now, so fingers crossed 3 weeks of rest will see them fixed.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

switch said:


> Not yet m8, just ended training for 3 weeks, good time as I am nursing injuries now, so fingers crossed 3 weeks of rest will see them fixed.


Not seen any journo updates...Injuries ?


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Not seen any journo updates...Injuries ?


I think I have damaged a tendon on my elbow doing dumbell overhead pressing from the floor, amazing how much weaker my left is BTW, not sure how to approach this or even if I should.

On top of that I have torn a quad trying to be an Olympian, don't ask..... for a moment I felt like a kid again aspiring to things on TV.

So three weeks of rest and then I will think of a new plan


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

You old cnuts are getting busted right up


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> You old cnuts are getting busted right up


Haha. When will we learn. Just can't accept that we are now crusty :laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Perhaps you both should invest in health insurance , I know a guy that sells it


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> Perhaps you both should invest in health insurance , I know a guy that sells it


Everyone would benefit from having health insurance in this game

Anyone reading go to my website and fill in the form please. You don't have to buy any, but you will be helping me out by completing the form

http://lifemedical.co.uk/


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

I'll look into it later mate .


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah Powerlifting and strongman , is like a crash you just shouldn't do it.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Yeah Powerlifting and strongman , is like a crash you just shouldn't do it.


you better hang yer knee wraps up and go pussybuilding then


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Nothing wrong with being a big muscle man that looks in the mirror constantly, but I rather shift big weights mate.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Nothing wrong with being a big muscle man that looks in the mirror constantly, but I rather shift big weights mate.


I prefer both

But I've always been a greedy bugger lol....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

tass i filled out that form 

the guy that rang was told to fcuk off :lol:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Well yeah, I would die, if I tried both but I must admit I like repping out the feeling off pain and being fecked after repping on deadlift or squat is an absolute pleasure.

Ewen stop soliloquising


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Well yeah, I would die, if I tried both but I must admit I like repping out the feeling off pain and being fecked after repping on deadlift or squat is an absolute pleasure.
> 
> Ewen stop soliloquising


did you learn a new word at school today :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> tass i filled out that form
> 
> the guy that rang was told to fcuk off :lol:


Kerrrrching !!!!!

Nice one .. Reps


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Tassi..have a good day..


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

hay up radar where you at today m8 ??


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Aye, where the fecking heck are you hunny?!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

How's things Tass not been here much recently I've been reading silently.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

hey tass hows things m8


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, Nights, Whatever !


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, Nights, Whatever !


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

is this where the reps are given out ??? :whistling:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> is this where the reps are given out ??? :whistling:


LOL... ****


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> LOL... ****


Repped


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I neeeeeeeeeeeeed sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Morning ............wake up!!!!!!!!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Morning rep whores


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

ewen said:


> Morning rep whores



View attachment 91266


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Dribbling mess


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lol you been staring at the swedish birds all night


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

porn gets very repetitive


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> porn gets very repetitive


its all just in and out :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Watchin too much cock and cvnt can make your libedo drop,it becomes normal,especialy after a week of class 'a' and no sleep as i recall!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

no class a unfortunately and deffo no sleep


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> no class a unfortunately and deffo no sleep


I said from memory,but that is fooked so i should have put i hear!!!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> porn gets very repetitive


it has its ups and downs ...................I think thats all the bases coverd now 

oh yea adn Morning Tassacator


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

My bed is calling me.....

Gotta hour and a half commute first, then zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

why are you not running eca on nights or clen ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> why are you not running eca on nights or clen ?


I am drug-free. My body is a temple........

...Temple of Doom


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh and got a dodgy ticker


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

our lass has got an irregular hear beat , all of our heart valves will be hardening from weightlifting (maybe not yours :whistling: ) you`ll be fine , get some hgh in ya instead tight fcuker .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

hgh makes fat people fattter


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> hgh makes fat people fattter


haha no it doesnt you might hold a little water but on the right diet it`ll drop off ya run slin and you become awesome in 3 weeks .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

slin deffo makes fat people fatter


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> hgh makes fat people fattter


I thought that was too much calories


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> slin deffo makes fat people fatter


only with too many calories


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> slin deffo makes fat people fatter


haha wtf you been reading ?

low carb diet with low fat and high protein .

5iu hgh eod

10iu slin 3x day with each 10iu take 100g simple carbs protein creatine bcaa`s

trt

clen/eca/t3 .

job done 

its not like you dont have the time or money


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

That's a lot of drugs.

DNP and T3 is all that's required I reckon


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Dnp is far more dangerous .

Between slin you could run Dnp .


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

This is over mind head, what are we all on about fat burners?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> This is over mind head, what are we all on about fat burners?


so is forming a coherent sentence it seems :whistling:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

PGS Baby

Powdered Giraffe Semen


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i prefer yorkshire tea


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Here's an idea.It's pretty far-fetched though.

I could stick to my diet and increase cardio.

Way out !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Here's an idea.It's pretty far-fetched though.
> 
> I could stick to my diet and increase cardio.
> 
> Way out !


or you could bang loads of gear in and get the body you want without running or cycling a mile .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

At what expense though. Totally unfair on the diabetics


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> At what expense though. Totally unfair on the diabetics


fcuk em .


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> PGS Baby
> 
> Powdered Giraffe Semen


New flavour out mate,,,,,,,bull shizzle chocky...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning, have a good Sunday...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnnngggggggggggggggg......

Phew..that wuz a long one..here I am again, doh! Have a loverlee day Tassi..


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Morning all

Coming to the end of my run of night shifts.

Totally exhausted and look rough.

Just been through to the open-plan offices and was trying to look cool in front of some hottie.

Didn't see a chair and fell over it

Need sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeep


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Morning all
> 
> Coming to the end of my run of night shifts.
> 
> ...


That could of gone one off to ways from the hottie i guss, She would of thought either 1.) ah you okay there, let me help you up, do you want me to call someone for you. Pulled.

Or she might of thought, 2.) hahahah and walk off, what was it tass, how old was she,

Yeah think early morning shifts must be better, but they're fecking me up still. Hopefully I will warm into them soon.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Tassotti said:


> Morning all
> 
> Coming to the end of my run of night shifts.
> 
> ...


ahh went for the sympathy vote ... did it work lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I just looked like a plum and scuttled off


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I just looked like a plum and scuttled off


awweee Tassi, that made me larrrrrfff.....well at least she prolly noticed you! haha...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Flubs said:


> awweee Tassi, that made me larrrrrfff.....well at least she prolly noticed you! haha...


I look like death warmed up clumsily falling about the place through lack of sleep.

Don't think I'm impressing anybody today


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Flubs said:


> awweee Tassi, that made me larrrrrfff.....well at least she prolly noticed you! haha...


you never know , she may enquire about your health next time you meet at the coffee machine...

.. or not


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

she maybe thought youwere a comedy act TASS :lol:


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Morning all
> 
> Coming to the end of my run of night shifts.
> 
> ...


smooth


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

:lol: Poor Tass...it's sound tho...that's definatley a conversation starter next time ye see her..."Hey...did ye catch my fall the other day...I only needed ONE plaster for that"


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hows it goin Tass? Thought I'd drop in been a total stranger lately! See you're still struggling with the nights :no:

Hows the shoulder healing up? Are you training again?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Hows it goin Tass? Thought I'd drop in been a total stranger lately! See you're still struggling with the nights :no:
> 
> Hows the shoulder healing up? Are you training again?


Slowly slowly. No training, no cardio, no nothing !


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Slowly slowly. No training, no cardio, no nothing !


Nightmare 

You at least got them stocking things off now ?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Slowly slowly. No training, no cardio, no nothing !


Damn how come no cardio? How long since op now?

So I've just missed a load of bs going on in ere then


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Haha. Stockings off. I've been doing cardio when I can, but been working long hours recently


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm in the same boat with work effecting my training, haven't lifted for almost 6 weeks now


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> I'm in the same boat with work effecting my training, haven't lifted for almost 6 weeks now


It's a sh1t. I figured I might as well work as I cant train.

Build up that balance so I can take it easy when I am back to training eventually


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Can't wait to get back into serious training like!

Looking forward to trying the leangains diet, going to try a self made version of PHAT training and see how I get on.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Morning Tass the man with Brass !


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Good morning Tassi, you'll be back to training soon right? and it will be FABBBBBEEEEERRRRRRLLLLLOOOOUUUUSSSSSSSS...

Have a good day you......


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Tuesday 14 August 2012*

Fasted Interval Training - Treadmill

20 mins

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 1 minute. Walk 1.5 minutes. Do this 4 times. (10mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.0 kph

Running Pace 8.5 kph


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Good lad, glad to see you still smashing the treadmill.

I'm starting to get back into my cardio now. Will probably start fasted sprint intervals later this week/start of next week.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Tassi....you did some then?..

HURRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :bounce: :bounce: THAZZMABOI!!

Song for Tass....."I get knocked down, but I get up again, you ain't never gonna keep me down, I get knocked down but I get up again, you ain't never gonna keep me down"...

Right? RIGHT? hee heee...take care mister...


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Afternoon boss, how you coming along man??


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Afternoon boss, how you coming along man??


Slowly Lee, slowly


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Slow Lee, slowly catchy monkey :thumb:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Slowly Lee, slowly


That's cool bro, you've got the best plan in mind...slow or fast, the ending is inevitable...Tass the Destroyer!!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

View attachment 91762




Tassotti said:


> *Tuesday 14 August 2012*
> 
> Fasted Interval Training - Treadmill
> 
> ...


I hope you filmed this to prove you did it

View attachment 91762


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Replicator said:


> View attachment 91762
> 
> 
> I hope you filmed this to prove you did it
> ...


your just bitter that you got found out for rep whoring :whistling:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

ewen said:


> your just bitter that you got found out for rep whoring :whistling:


Thats rich coming from one of the culprits that found away to cheat the system and hence be able to rep rep rep your way to the top of the table because you feel you help more people than anybody else ................. you cheating cnut :whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Replicator said:


> Thats rich coming from one of the culprits that found away to cheat the system and hence be able to rep rep rep your way to the top of the table because you feel you help more people than anybody else ................. you cheating cnut :whistling:


Lol you've changed rep ...


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Morning TASS


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Thursday 16 August 2012*

More bloody cardio - Increased by 5 mins

Fasted Interval Training - Treadmill

25 mins

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 1 minute. Walk 1.5 minutes. Do this 6 times. (15mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.0 kph

Running Pace 8.5 kph

Whatevvvvvvvvvver !


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> *Thursday 16 August 2012*
> 
> *More bloody cardio *- Increased by 5 mins
> 
> ...


All good preperation for when your smashing the weights again.real interested to see what sort of time scale it takes you to go beyond what you have done before


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

dunno why the lazy fcuker isnt training now all he does is watch porn all day im pretty sure he`s had plenty shoulder `rehab` time in :lol:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> dunno why the lazy fcuker isnt training now all he does is watch porn all day im pretty sure he`s had plenty shoulder `rehab` time in :lol:


Well you know , Some are in it to win it and some aint !!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I've made a decision !

I will NOT be returning to weights at all


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

How come Tass?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> I've made a decision !
> 
> I will NOT be returning to weights at all


your full of sh1t , you`ve had a session havent you .

btw its mowgli`s birthday today .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> your full of sh1t , you`ve had a session havent you .
> 
> btw its mowgli`s birthday today .


Yeah Facebooked him up


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

so when are you training ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Saw the Doc today.

Well, not the actual Doc, but one of his minions.

He didn't have a clue.

I asked if it was normal to still be painful at this stage (10 weeks)

He was like yeah, but no, but. yeah..Oh fcuk off you nobber

Told me sometimes the shoulder is never right again (confidence inspiring)

Told me prob best if I don't lift "for a couple of months"

Told him I will know when the time is right fcuk you very much

Discharged me.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

you know these docs are cnuts tass you just gotta go by instinct mate , buy a plate loaded leg press atleast .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

While there is still pain, I will not be training


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> All good preperation for when your smashing the weights again.real interested to see what sort of time scale it takes you to go beyond what you have done before


10 weeks. I was a weak cnut before so won't take long


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

The first time I did my back in the doc told me I'd never lift again...


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I've made a decision !
> 
> I will NOT be returning to weights at all


I call bullsh1t


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

You not able to insist on seeing the proper doc mate ?


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Saw the Doc today.
> 
> Well, not the actual Doc, but one of his minions.
> 
> ...


I was told the same about my arm ...that.it would never be a strong as it was and very easy to injure again ..................I wont know if I dont do what im doing now and so far so good Tass ..build up slow ...your shoulder will let you know ,let it be the boss not you ............if you get my meaning LOL and im sure it heal and be as strong as ever again


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

yep i was told never lift again too so i dont !!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> I've made a decision !
> 
> I will NOT be returning to weights at all


I'll come around and remove all that useless iron that's taking up so much space in your house for you :sneaky2:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Tassi, you won't be doing any more weights? did I read that right? errrrmm....lawdy..that is a decision...have a good weekend Tassi...beeeg hugs dude...


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Ignore the doc. Gp's are cnuts, they are jack of all trades, master of none. If they were any good at something they would specialise. All they want to do is dole out some amoxycillin and tell you to fcuk off till next week.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Tass don't pay much attention to minion docs. As much as I'm normally on the health care professionals side, new docs or non specialist docs will just say 'no weights'. They don't understand lifting so they are just going to blindly cover their a*s by saying no. Think of the flip side, if they said 'yeah lift weights' and then you hurt yourself they'll be liable to be sued or disciplined.

Go see a proper sport/injury doc and go into details on your training.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Hows it going Tass?

Just give it a week or two rest and get on with your cv and diet. Why not get a dog, that would get you out walking everyday? I know of a lovely housetrained 10month old Rhodesian Ridgeback. bitch that needs a new home?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Tassi, are you okay? If it helps any, I cracked my spine in two places and pushed out all my pelvic region a few years ago and I was told I may not be walking very well after that but here I am running round like a plonker, injuring myself in other places! hahahaha..ya know, just to even it all up :laugh: hope you are alright and not too down..c'mon youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu......


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

wheres the dude with cool muscles and big hair ?


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Morning Radar ...............what you homing in on today


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> Hows it going Tass?
> 
> Just give it a week or two rest and get on with your cv and diet. Why not get a dog, that would get you out walking everyday? I know of a lovely housetrained 10month old Rhodesian Ridgeback. bitch that needs a new home?


Is that one of these bad boys



I did think about getting a dog, but I'm not sure I could look after it properly. I do occasionally work and I am out of the house 16 hours.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Monday 20 August 2012*

More hamster wheel stuff .meh. whatever, blah, blah fooking blah........................................ :yawn:

Fasted Interval Training - Treadmill

25 mins

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 1 minute. Walk 1.5 minutes. Do this 6 times. (15mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.0 kph

Running Pace 8.5 kph


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Mate don't become a cardio bunny! (unless of course this is the look your going for)



Find a way to work around it and then smash the sh1t out of it!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> *Monday 20 August 2012*
> 
> More hamster wheel stuff .meh. whatever, blah, blah fooking blah........................................ :yawn:
> 
> ...


Dude! It's something man, atleast yer doing something and not just settling for a couch lifestyle. Keep it up, weights will come :thumb:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

i used to have a ridgeback, impressive dogs and real nice !

I have joined you tass in the land of none training !


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Is that one of these bad boys
> 
> View attachment 92119
> 
> ...


Yeah a bit bigger than that though at 10 months but still young enough to learn/adapt.

I don't subscribe to the idea of dogs not being left alone for more than 4hrs etc it's b0llocks. As long as it's been out for a walk and is fed watered it'll be happy as a pig in sh1t 

In any case it's better than it dwelling in a kennel for the rest of it's days!

Pm me if you want the trainers number, it's currently in Leigh on Sea if you want to view her.

It'll force you out everyday (or your garden will be full of turds) and will welcome you home after a long day/night!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

GreedyBen said:


> Yeah a bit bigger than that though at 10 months but still young enough to learn/adapt.
> 
> I don't subscribe to the idea of dogs not being left alone for more than 4hrs etc it's b0llocks. As long as it's been out for a walk and is fed watered it'll be happy as a pig in sh1t
> 
> ...


Each dog is different. my dog is happy if i walk her, leave her then walk her and fuss her when i get it. We got a dog flap so she has access tot he garden when ever. Its about how content the dog is , If its happy in its home it will not care. If its not then 10 mins away and it will be stressed !!

Ridgebacks are brilliant. Ours was 12 stone at his heaviest with not a bit of fat . He was a bit of a freak as he was rippling muscle rather than just sturdy built . Great character


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Morning Tass ..you old dog you


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Tassi....beeeeg hugs dudester...x


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Not had much time recently, will try to catch up how's things Tass? Shoulder any better? You doing any training?


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Where ur ye Tass ?????


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Taaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasssseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee........?

you don't wriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiite, you don't caaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaallllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll....

Hey you...take care hey?..you must be feeling down, sorry if you are..be gentle on yourself okay?..x


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tass is working for a change and has little time so isn't online much if at all .


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> Tass is working for a change and has little time so isn't online much if at all .


Okay. Thanks for that, I thought he was a bit down cos of his injuries and all that stuff..as long as he's okay...cool..


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

ewen said:


> Tass is working for a change and has little time so isn't online much if at all .


damn thought you said WORKING there for a sec..


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Hope yer well bro, get back soon man


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Update soon. This new client is making me work. Can't see me returning there !


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> Update soon. This new client is making me work. Can't see me returning there !


that must be a shock to the system mate


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Update soon. This new client is making me work. Can't see me returning there !


Well we cant have you actually working can we ....what a crime that would be ,...Tassy breakin sweat .............oh for fvck sake PMSL :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Friday 24 August 2012*

Fasted Interval Training - Treadmill

5 min increase - sweatyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

30 mins

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 1 minute. Walk 1.5 minutes. Do this *8 times*. (20mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.0 kph

Running Pace 8.5 kph, Last min 10 kph


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Well we cant have you actually working can we ....what a crime that would be ,...Tassy breakin sweat .............oh for fvck sake PMSL :lol:


I wouldn't mind breaking a sweat. I need a physical job. Only problem is physical jobs don't pay the money I'm used to

Been bringing up Bulgarians and other eastern europeans onto satellites. Stress man !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Typical !

Just cleaned the car and it starts to rain

:cursing:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ey up slackers on


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> ey up slackers on


I fcuking show you druggies. Give me 10 years and then you'll see !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> I fcuking show you druggies. Give me 10 years and then you'll see !


haha :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm gonna be bigger and stronger than everyone on here and stay natty while I'm at it.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> *Friday 24 August 2012*
> 
> Fasted Interval Training - Treadmill
> 
> ...


Why is is called Fasted Interval Training its not like you can eat when doing this :confused1:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> I fcuking show you druggies. Give me 10 years and then you'll see !





Tassotti said:


> I'm gonna be bigger and stronger than everyone on here and stay natty while I'm at it.


:sleepingmsl


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Why is is called Fasted Interval Training its not like you can eat when doing this :confused1:


You never seen me on the treadmill stuffing doughnuts ?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> I'm gonna be bigger and stronger than everyone on here and stay natty while I'm at it.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: NATTY :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> You never seen me on the treadmill stuffing doughnuts ?


 :lol: lol I wondered what the retort would be to that one


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I fcuking show you druggies. Give me 10 years and then you'll see !


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:


fvck sake wardy Ill be dead by then :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Replicator said:


> fvck sake wardy Ill be dead by then :lol:


Yeah I'll be dead too by the time hes lifting more than you druggies too :lol:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

hey Tass wi Mass


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Replicator said:


> hey Tass wi Mass


 :lol:

How ye doin Tass?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning luverleeeeee Tassi...swooshing thru...have a good one...


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

ewen said:


> Tass is working for a change and has little time so isn't online much if at all .


Ewen, I txt Tass the other day asking for one of his new jokes, he text me back 'cant't right now I am working' I thought is was hilarious


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Squat

3 x bodyweight

Done !


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Squat
> 
> 3 x bodyweight
> 
> Done !


400lb x 3 Tass ...good start m8 :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Squat

BW x 2499


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

each leg?


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Squat
> 
> BW x 2499


dont worry m8 its not all who can do 3000 on the first attempt ...maybe next time :lol:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Squat
> 
> 3 x bodyweight
> 
> Done !


Er wasn't it your shoulder that was injured? Why aren't you doing more squat wise mate? Or doing some other form of leg exercises if it hurts your shoulder holding a bar? Maybe you need a few months membership at a local gym to use the leg press, ext, curls, seated calf raise. That twice a week, as well as your cardio would do you good and increase your metabolic rate to burn more fat.

How's the shoulder rehab by the way?


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

mikemull said:


> Er wasn't it your shoulder that was injured? Why aren't you doing more squat wise mate? Or doing some other form of leg exercises if it hurts your shoulder holding a bar? Maybe you need a few months membership at a local gym to use the leg press, ext, curls, seated calf raise. That twice a week, as well as your cardio would do you good and increase your metabolic rate to burn more fat.
> 
> How's the shoulder rehab by the way?


There,s a good idea for ye Tass .get them legs working ..................and a good morning to ye


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Er wasn't it your shoulder that was injured? Why aren't you doing more squat wise mate? Or doing some other form of leg exercises if it hurts your shoulder holding a bar? Maybe you need a few months membership at a local gym to use the leg press, ext, curls, seated calf raise. That twice a week, as well as your cardio would do you good and increase your metabolic rate to burn more fat.
> 
> How's the shoulder rehab by the way?


I did that before. Apart from getting very boring very quickly training legs all the time, it still hurts my shoulder.

What are your hansd doing when doing leg press. Holding onto something. When it gets heavy you tighten your grip shooting stress up through the shoulder.

Same with extensions and curls.

Plus, who gives a fcuk about legs. Its all chest brah. You know this !

If I can't terrain properly, I'm not terraining at all.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I did that before. Apart from getting very boring very quickly training legs all the time, it still hurts my shoulder.
> 
> What are your hansd doing when doing leg press. Holding onto something. When it gets heavy you tighten your grip shooting stress up through the shoulder.
> 
> ...


My bad bench brother I should know this it's all chest and bis brah!!! Everyone mirin you for the big bench!!! Bench is king!!! Only one questioning life matters, '' hi I'm Adrian, how much do you bench?''

:thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

How do you know my name ?

Are you a detective ?


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Tassotti said:


> How do you know my name ?
> 
> Are you a detective ?


stalker alert...


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> How do you know my name ?
> 
> Are you a detective ?


You emailed me the wendlers book remember! My names not matt ward!! Seriously though Tass, you should be doing legs, cross your arms over your chest or put your hands on your head so you don't grip and hurt your shoulder! Legs twice a week and cardio on top of that! Then when your shoulders good start benching brah!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Fcuk legs


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Fcuk cardio


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I have a fridge full of hygetropin.

I am hoping that will cure my shoulder for good.

3 weeks and I should be right


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

For my future cardio, I will be making a return to BMX racing.

This is my new weapon of choice

Cool as fook



Gonna race all in black running a 666 number plate and knock everyone else off


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> Yeah I'll be dead too by the time hes lifting more than you druggies too :lol:


I will be dead before he lifts again !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> I will be dead before he lifts again !


You certainly will be if there are any more comments like that


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Tassi....I couldn't find your journal yesterday when I was looking.....have a great day...


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

hey flubs - aren't you supposed to be working lol


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Try some skipping Tass, get a nice 9ft leather rope, push your head and arms through the top of a bin bag then out a hoody on top for good measure.

Will be light work and you'll sweat buckets. You'll get the blood moving around your shoulders nicely too


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I could do with being recycled


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fcuk training just blast loads of gear and gh


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> Fcuk training just blast loads of gear and gh


That's what I've been thinking.

It's all genetics anyway. Eat sh1t, don't train. End up ripped up and massive


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Tassotti said:


> That's what I've been thinking.
> 
> It's all genetics anyway. Eat sh1t, don't train. End up ripped up and massive


you eat sh1t? - euughh


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

GreedyBen said:


> Try some skipping Tass, get a nice 9ft leather rope, push your head and arms through the top of a bin bag then out a hoody on top for good measure.
> 
> Will be light work and you'll sweat buckets. You'll get the blood moving around your shoulders nicely too


yea then ye can skip to the loo ..skip skip skip to the loo etc :cool2:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Do you have a date set tass ? a goal to work towards or have you been out of the game so long its hard getting back in ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Do you have a date set tass ? a goal to work towards or have you been out of the game so long its hard getting back in ?


My original date that I set was today funnily enough. There's no way I can train yet.

My shoulder is getting worse ! Really concerned about it now. Seeing physio next week and if I'm not happy with what they say, I will be seeing the surgeon.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> My original date that I set was today funnily enough. There's no way I can train yet.
> 
> My shoulder is getting worse ! Really concerned about it now. Seeing physio next week and if I'm not happy with what they say, I will be seeing the surgeon.


I do think you should start training your legs again with no weight. Your legs were your strength and the longer you out of the game the longer it will take to get back to the point you were at.

Its **** news about your shoulder and i can understand that you do not want to risk making it worse. Maybe bens right with skipping or light swimming for a week and see if the pain subsides.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Pretty gutted for you mate, looking forward to seeing some training posts here, hope it all gets better for you soon, do you think it will get to a point where you think, fcuk it, am going to train despite the pain or is there still hope for a full recovery here?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Speedway said:


> Pretty gutted for you mate, looking forward to seeing some training posts here, hope it all gets better for you soon, do you think it will get to a point where you think, fcuk it, am going to train despite the pain or is there still hope for a full recovery here?


I feel like I will damage it permanently if I train now. I am doing rubber band exercises and that is killing me. I am in constant pain. Something is not right.

I have a load of growth hormone and I hope that will help. I've just got to play it by ear.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I don't have any impingement anymore. So I spose thats something.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> I don't have any impingement anymore. So I spose thats something.


What do you think is the cause of the pain , tendons, scapular, RC or nerve ?


----------



## gooner fc (Feb 7, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> I feel like I will damage it permanently if I train now. I am doing rubber band exercises and that is killing me. I am in constant pain. Something is not right.
> 
> I have a load of growth hormone and I hope that will help. I've just got to play it by ear.


Sorry to hear your shoulder not getting better, my surgeon said the pain will get worse before getting better and full recovery will be 6 months before lifting decent weights in the gym. Are you still taking pain killers?

Been 3 weeks since i had my op and shoulder getting more movement every day, my shoulder is still in constant pain, bearable but once in a while i get really bad pains in my shoulder. Started lifting my arm in the air, thinking of starting the gym next week, not lift any weight but to start getting my shoulder use to the movements of training back/chest etc. Got gh as well but not gonna use it until

i start a light course.

Try not using the bands and just move freely, so no tension is put on your shoulder and get stronger pain killers. Good luck


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

At least you'll get to know the Hospital staff, look on the bright side!

Hope it feels soon mate, can't be any fun.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> My original date that I set was today funnily enough. There's no way I can train yet.
> 
> My shoulder is getting worse ! Really concerned about it now. Seeing physio next week and if I'm not happy with what they say, I will be seeing the surgeon.


Sorry to hear this TASS , hope physio can sort it out m8


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Tassi, not so good news on that shoulder, I feel for you, how frustrating...let us know what the physio says.....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

been looking for tips to improve bench arch.....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

been looking for tips to improve bench arch.....


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> My original date that I set was today funnily enough. There's no way I can train yet.
> 
> My shoulder is getting worse ! Really concerned about it now. Seeing physio next week and if I'm not happy with what they say, I will be seeing the surgeon.


Sorry to hear that fella thats really not good news. My old man did say it was around 6 months before he was benching again properly.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

That's some arch she's got bro :w00t: :lol:

No need to go that mental, but I recon as long as someone can fit their arm through then it's a good arch :thumb:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> been looking for tips to improve bench arch.....


whats with the quarter reps an all ...fvcking nonsense, do full reps or dont do it at all...............moan over


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Tassi..have a good one...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

ps: I'm not getting that at all...the vid? surely you don't need to do that? or is it a joke one and I'm not getting it? which wouldn't suprise me at I'm a bit short on the brain cell department when it comes to training stuff...


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Flubs said:


> ps: I'm not getting that at all...the vid? surely you don't need to do that? or is it a joke one and I'm not getting it? which wouldn't suprise me at I'm a bit short on the brain cell department when it comes to training stuff...


That's a legal bench lift, chest to arm straight !

Morning Bro.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Passed mod 1 bike test. Did a jump for joy


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Flubs said:


> ps: I'm not getting that at all...the vid? surely you don't need to do that? or is it a joke one and I'm not getting it? which wouldn't suprise me at I'm a bit short on the brain cell department when it comes to training stuff...


Powerlifting is for strange people who like to wear rubber and put wood on their chests


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Replicator said:


> whats with the quarter reps an all ...fvcking nonsense, do full reps or dont do it at all...............moan over


Was she doing reps ? i didnt see !!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Two new interesting facts about me.......

1) My willy is the same length as three Argos pens.

2) I'm banned from Argos.


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> My willy is the same length as three Argos pens.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> Passed mod 1 bike test. Did a jump for joy


Well done mate :thumb:

in my day all you had to do was ride around the block and so long as you didn't hit the examiner when he jumped out, you passed


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

HAY THERE SASSY TASSY


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

When you getting the bike then?



Believe me, googling 'gay harley' does not bring pleasant results (to my eyes at least).


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> When you getting the bike then?
> 
> View attachment 93680
> 
> ...


hahaha. The guy who was training with me was on about getting a Harley. He dropped the fcuking bike whilst training.

Fool should stay in a car


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Nothing wrong with a Harley


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Think this is what I'm going for


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

or maybe this


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

or



Jeez, too much choice


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Ha ha, easy done, I know I have! My dads mate did it on my parents sloped kerb, wrong foot down lol. I did it once when I forgot to put the stand down though... once 200kg of bike gets momentum, you can't stop it falling!!!






Thats why you want a bit of a dog for your first year or so. You will drop/fall off it!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I've been riding for over a year now. Just a 125 like


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Think this is what I'm going for


Still looks Gay m8:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

This was my pride and joy, lovely burbly exhaust that spat flames and encouraged hooliganism!

Imo a naked bike will keep your speed down, try doing 80 for a while on the motorway for a prolonged length of time, best neck doms ever will follow!

Sports bikes with fairings and your doing 140mph in no time! You'll be safer with a Ducati as it will be in the garage being fixed all the time!

Honda Hornet 900 is what you want mate, bit boring but ok with a naugthy exhaust  nice set of renthal flat bars too and your away - on one wheel :devil2:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Gonna test ride a few - hornet will be one of them


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

hornet is good especially if your short, Id consider the Bandit, Its another thats stood the test of time.


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> hornet is good especially if your short,


He isn't short m8, he's got loadsa money


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

switch said:


> He isn't short m8, he's got loadsa money


 :lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Happy weekend Tassi...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

skint


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> skint


Dbol and pickle sandwich ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Morning my Loyal Subjects.

i am in a wonderful mood as I now have *ELEVEN* days off ! (Unless some bar steward calls me and offers me work)

This is the part of Freelancing I love.

BMX Racing this weekend in Ipswich (the boys not me) I wont be racing just yet, but watch this space.

Fat has decreased. Muscle mass and definition have increased. And no exercise whatsoever. Filthy druggies !!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Morning my Loyal Subjects.
> 
> i am in a wonderful mood as I now have *ELEVEN* days off ! (Unless some bar steward calls me and offers me work)
> 
> ...


Well you wont get much closer to perfect for a system than that mate lol !!!

hope your well in general bro !!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Well you wont get much closer to perfect for a system than that mate lol !!!
> 
> hope your well in general bro !!


Hi Flints. Getting there bro. Still recovering from shoulder op. Enlisted a bit of help from hygetropin. Wonderful side effects of fat loss and muscle growth !

Hope you are well


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Hi Flints. Getting there bro. Still recovering from shoulder op. Enlisted a bit of help from hygetropin. Wonderful side effects of fat loss and muscle growth !
> 
> Hope you are well


nice one mate hygetropin hey lol mmmmmmmm ..

im feeling great at minute mate thanks, things moving forward for me mate !!!

keep up the good work bro . where are you sat at weight wise atm mate ??


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> nice one mate hygetropin hey lol mmmmmmmm ..
> 
> im feeling great at minute mate thanks, things moving forward for me mate !!!
> 
> keep up the good work bro . where are you sat at weight wise atm mate ??


19 stone 5lbs. Still got soooooo much fat to shift. Was 20 st 3 and my largest so lost a bit, but nowhere near enough.

DNP I reckon for 6 months solid .lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> 19 stone 5lbs. Still got soooooo much fat to shift. Was 20 st 3 and my largest so lost a bit, but nowhere near enough.
> 
> DNP I reckon for 6 months solid .lol


well you dont need me to tell you mate that slowly slowly catch a monkey. a loss is a loss and the smallest changes continued will enable you to constantly be getting leaner without much more effort..

doing well mate i know with your shoulder and stuff you have had a fcukin bad time but hopefully your coming through it now and can see that shimmering light of greatness X


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Saturday 8th September 2012*

Fasted Interval Training - Treadmill - Increased by 0.5kph

20 mins

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 1 minute. Walk 1.5 minutes. Do this 4 times. (10mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.0 kph

Running Pace 9/9/9/10 kph

Loadsa pink dumbbell stuff, stretching and Foam Rolling

Squat

BW x 1


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ready for a deadlift sesh


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Morning Tass wi Brass .........................skint my @rse :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Cardio

40 mins on new BMX.

Sprint training.

Man it hurts my feeeet

Sweaty


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there Tassi, just swooshing in....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi Flubs


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

New Diet

Thoughts from you people ?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

looks good to me but then it was never the planning I have problems with, its the sticking to!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Looks good to me mate except the cauliflower but we've had this discussion before!

Good diet and I think you can easily stick to it!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Is that 10 coffees though?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Is that 10 coffees though?


Yeah, well usually 2 coffees and about 8 teas

Too much ?


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Ey uP Tass, how is shoulder coming along mate? Mine is slowly getting better, not going to be doing OHP for short-medium term but everything else is achievable as long as don't go too high!

The diet above looks good, fairly simple which hopefully helps in adhering to it!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Ey uP Tass, how is shoulder coming along mate? Mine is slowly getting better, not going to be doing OHP for short-medium term but everything else is achievable as long as don't go too high!
> 
> The diet above looks good, fairly simple which hopefully helps in adhering to it!


Shoulder seems to be getting better. Hopefully gh is curing it and not just masking pain.

I'm hoping to be back training light in 3-4 weeks


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Yeah, well usually 2 coffees and about 8 teas
> 
> Too much ?


You think?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

mikemull said:


> You think?


No, not really. Used to have about 20 cuppas a day.

It's only caffeine


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning, morning, morning... :thumb: ..have a good day ...


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

You started the diet today mate?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

mikemull said:


> You started the diet today mate?


Yes. It is a hell of a lot of food for me. Not sure if I can eat that much, but will try.

I've been on 1200 cals for the past few weeks


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Yes. It is a hell of a lot of food for me. Not sure if I can eat that much, but will try.
> 
> I've been on 1200 cals for the past few weeks


I think you'll get far better result on the new one mate, it's healthier and you'll have more energy to train! Also for your weight you'll still be in calorie deficit and lose weight, this with your energy letting you do more cardio and lifting when your shoulders good means double bubble. IMO with so little calories your body goes into starvation mode and saves your fat cells so diets like the 1200kcal one tend to burn what muscle tissue you have. Just my opinion.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Tuesday 11th September 2012*

Gained some weight - 19st 12lbs -

Fasted Interval Training - Treadmill

20 mins

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 1 minute. Walk 1.5 minutes. Do this 4 times. (10mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.0 kph

Running Pace 9 kph

Stretches, pink dumbbell stuff


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Why don't you get a guru, everyone else on here is?!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

mikemull said:


> I think you'll get far better result on the new one mate, it's healthier and you'll have more energy to train! Also for your weight you'll still be in calorie deficit and lose weight, this with your energy letting you do more cardio and lifting when your shoulders good means double bubble. IMO with so little calories your body goes into starvation mode and saves your fat cells so diets like the 1200kcal one tend to burn what muscle tissue you have. Just my opinion.


Think you're right, but it's a headfcuk eating more to lose .....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Why don't you get a guru, everyone else on here is?!


I AM a Guru


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> *Tuesday 11th September 2012*
> 
> Gained some weight - 19st 12lbs -
> 
> ...


This is good, I reckon this could be repeated 2 or 3 times a day though mate and you'll see massive differences. You could do this before bed easily as well as on rising and if your off work slip it in at midday also!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Think you're right, but it's a headfcuk eating more to lose .....


Know what you mean but little and often is the key, gotta get the metabolism going to burn fat or it will slow down to much!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I AM a Guru


#teamtass


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mikemull said:


> #teamtass


# :lol:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

ewen said:


> # :lol:


I'm right tho aren't I!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mikemull said:


> I'm right tho aren't I!


Spot on mate .

I find it funny as fcuk I just don't get it .


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

ewen said:


> Spot on mate .
> 
> I find it funny as fcuk I just don't get it .


I can see a gap in the market for you Ewan, strongman online guru! Er eat loads, take loads of gear and lift some heavy **** now give me your bank details please! And now eat some more!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mikemull said:


> I can see a gap in the market for you Ewan, strongman online guru! Er eat loads, take loads of gear and lift some heavy **** now give me your bank details please! And now eat some more!


Haha not sure many people want to be fat and weak lol


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> Haha not sure many people want to be fat and weak lol


better than being skinny and weak !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Liking #teamtass

Do as I say, not as I do


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Team Tass for Mass .......................ye Bas


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Tuesday 11th September 2012*

PM Cardio

BMX Sprint and Jump training - 30 minutes.

Getting better on the bike - reckon I'll be ready for my first race in April 2014 :lol:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> *Tuesday 11th September 2012*
> 
> PM Cardio
> 
> ...


now there's a goal :laugh:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

All my arms are ripped.

Went over a huge jump straight into bramble bushes .

Arms all torn up .

Silly old fool

Oh, managed to bend the seat post as well. haha. Fat Fooker !


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> All my arms are ripped.
> 
> Went over a huge jump straight into bramble bushes .
> 
> ...


Vid or Nojump !!!!!

I bet you just forgot how to steer !!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Vid or Nojump !!!!!
> 
> I bet you just forgot how to steer !!!


Funny you should should say that. I feel this journal has been lacking of vids lately, so I ordered a helmet cam.

Keep your eyes peeled people


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Funny you should should say that. I feel this journal has been lacking of vids lately, so I ordered a helmet cam.
> 
> Keep your eyes peeled people


I hope thats head helmet cam as we all know whta you do with your other helmet !!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm looking at tass's helmet .


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> I'm looking at tass's helmet .


hopefully he will turn the cam the otherway !!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Helmet Cam - lol.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Here's some footage of my ride today


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mental .


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> Funny you should should say that. I feel this journal has been lacking of vids lately, so *I ordered a helmet cam*.
> 
> Keep your eyes peeled people


why are you going to video the inside of your Y fronts?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Not bad tass but the third corner sucked !!!!

Guys nuts, I done some down hill before but nothing even remotly close to that !!!!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> All my arms are ripped.
> 
> Went over a huge jump straight into bramble bushes .
> 
> ...



View attachment 94313


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Here's some footage of my ride today


That is absolutely bonkers!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

I'll come over for a squat session tomorrow .

#teamtass


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Anyone wishing to join #teamtass, simply paypal me £50 each week and I'll send you diet, training and supps plan

Simples!

Nosquat tomorrow


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Plan is simple

Eat fcuk loads of chicken. Take fcuk loads of drugs and lift fcuk loads of weight !

Money please


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

I've heard you just need gh and you get bench blud .


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm in!!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> I've heard you just need gh and you get bench blud .


You got bench on the brain (coz you can't)

But yes. Get growth in you, 16 bicep curls and you are shredded bro


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

mikemull said:


> I'm in!!!!


Sweet. Paypal the money to

[email protected]


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

morning Tassi...tell me, would that work for females too? cos, you know I haven't had any shreddies in a long while, oooops!! I mean shredded..:laugh: hee heee...day I get shredded there will be a collapse of the sky! pft..hahaha


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Flubs said:


> morning Tassi...tell me, would that work for females too? cos, you know I haven't had any shreddies in a long while, oooops!! I mean shredded..:laugh: hee heee...day I get shredded there will be a collapse of the sky! pft..hahaha


I have a differrent plan for you.

Welcome to #teamtass


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> I have a differrent plan for you.
> 
> Welcome to #teamtass


YES !!! I can well imagine ......................to be a film star probably :lol:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

'film star'?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Rep, Rykard

Welcome to #teamtass

I'll send a VAT receipt


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I didn't get a receipt :confused1:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I have a differrent plan for you.
> 
> Welcome to #teamtass


 :whistling: ...hummmmmmm....I can imagine...hahahahaah...happy weekend Tassi...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Replicator said:


> YES !!! I can well imagine ......................to be a film star probably :lol:


Well, I've always wanted to play Mrs Beaver from Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe...so....cough....hee heee..or wasn't that what you were thinking of?...hahahaha..

DON'T ANYONE ANSWER THAT ONE!!!!!!

and REP....Sin bin right now mister!!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Flubs said:


> Well, I've always wanted to play Mrs Beaver from Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe...so....cough....hee heee..or wasn't that what you were thinking of?...hahahaha..
> 
> DON'T ANYONE ANSWER THAT ONE!!!!!!
> 
> and REP....Sin bin right now mister!!!!!! :laugh:


no comment needed lol - i'm going to get a cushion for the naughty step


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You lot have filthy minds!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

#teamtass list so far

ewen

retro mental

switch

Rep

Rykard

Flubs

Greedyben

Lee

Wardy

mikemull

bb41989

speedway

WHAT A TEAM !!

- - - Updated - - -

£600 per week for me. Nice !!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Cycling Proficiency Test Passed Today.

No faults !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh, I am so perfect it hurts !!!!!!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Flubs said:


> Well, I've always wanted to play Mrs Beaver from Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe...so....cough....hee heee..or wasn't that what you were thinking of?...hahahaha..
> 
> DON'T ANYONE ANSWER THAT ONE!!!!!!
> 
> and REP....Sin bin right now mister!!!!!! :laugh:


Flubs , you got there all on your own
View attachment 94502
..................................sin bin!! ......... here I come LOL

- - - Updated - - -



Rykard said:


> no comment needed lol - i'm going to get a cushion for the naughty step


Get two im not sharing LOL


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Cycling Proficiency Test Passed Today.
> 
> No faults !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Oh, I am so perfect it hurts !!!!!!



View attachment 94504
View attachment 94505


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

New member of #teamtass is Cub for his hard work and dedication


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Am l a member of this team ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Milky said:


> Am l a member of this team ?


No, your team PScarb

Ah, to hell with it, yeah Milky is in !!

It's only £40 pr week for mods ! :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> No, your team PScarb
> 
> Ah, to hell with it, yeah Milky is in !!
> 
> It's only £40 pr week for mods ! :lol:


We need an army of men against the alpha crap !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Milky said:


> We need an army of men against the alpha crap !


Yeah, they are trying to take over

#teamtass will always win as long as you Do as I Say. Not as I Do


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> New member of #teamtass is Cub for his hard work and dedication


I dont remeber this being discussed at the last comittee meating .....but if you can vouch for him hes in


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Replicator said:


> I dont remeber this being discussed at the last comittee meating .....but if you can vouch for him hes in


As you well know Rep, I have the last word.

Cub is in as he has massive fcokk off quads. I don't know if he reads this


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:
 

> As you well know Rep, I have the last word.
> 
> Cub is in as he has massive fcokk off quads. I don't know if he reads this


NOTED !!! mg:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

haha

This little beauty will be mine next week


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

how big?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

That's not an R1


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Rykard said:


> how big?


CBR-600F



ewen said:


> That's not an R1


See above

Beautiful bike innit


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

6 for £5, £1 Fish


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> CBR-600F
> 
> See above
> 
> Beautiful bike innit


Very nice mate, she's a beauty but you still have **** loads more money to spend, now you need a new red with white trim helmet, black with white trim leathers and black with red trim gloves and boots and I think you might find your insurance is going to go up


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Very nice mate, she's a beauty but you still have **** loads more money to spend, now you need a new red with white trim helmet, black with white trim leathers and black with red trim gloves and boots and I think you might find your insurance is going to go up


Why the hell not!

You reckon insurance will be more than the £100 I currently pay then ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

#teamtass list updated

ewen

retro mental

switch

Rep

Rykard

Flubs

Greedyben

Lee

Wardy

mikemull

bb41989

speedway

Milky

Sweat

Cub

Bongon95

Tech

L-Man

Mingster

- - - Updated - - -

Some of those members don't know they are part of this awesome team yet.

Nice surprise for them


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> Nice surprise for them


they will soon be receiving that message.....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Fantastic !!! Stealing it


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> New member of #teamtass is Cub for his hard work and dedication





Tassotti said:


> As you well know Rep, I have the last word.
> 
> Cub is in as he has massive fcokk off quads. I don't know if he reads this


Cheers mate! It's an honour!! I'm in excellent company I see :thumb: :thumbup1: :beer: :clap:

(I'll rep you when it lets me, I've got spread the love first.)


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Milky said:


> We need an army of men against the alpha crap !


no we don't, we just don't take them on head to head, we are Omega Men

"Two Rams are butting heads while the female watches. Both are Alpha males out to prove who is the strongest, trying to impress the female and mate with her.

Wait...A third Ram strolls out of the woods and mates with the female while the other two males are fighting. THAT is the omega male."


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Cardio Consisted of BMX today.

Went to an actual track with my nephews. Was great fun. Brought back loads of memories from childhood. Awesome !

Riding skills improving. Got some tips of the teens that were at the track, then challenged them to a race and smoked the lot of them

Not bad for a 20 stone 40 year old.

How fooking awesome am I ?

Might race properly next month.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Gears licked in then.lol

Sounds like you had fun , heresy some halfpipes and other skate/bmx type sh1t down the road from me looks fun .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> Gears licked in then.lol
> 
> Sounds like you had fun , heresy some halfpipes and other skate/bmx type sh1t down the road from me looks fun .


Dunno what you mean

Where's that ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Where the library is its only small but enough to have fun with .


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

How's life at #teamtass? See we're growing!! Even picked up a mod!!

Love the £1 fish!! Come on ladies come on ladies!! Very very nice very very cheap!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

#teamtass is Awesome.

All members are awesome

It's just awesomeness

velly velly cheap, velly velly good £1 Fish


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Tassi...Happy Monday mister...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

How I spent my day






Sounded better in real life than on this vid


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

So you know what I am referring to

The CBR-600RR



The CBR-600F


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Buy the blade you *** and have different shocks put on it .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> Buy the blade you *** and have different shocks put on it .


Hahahahaa. Tempted

12K as oppose to 6.5K

Hmm, maybe

Only £99 down 0% interest

Very tempted


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Do it it will save money in the long run .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

velly velly nice. velly velly cheap, six for five pound, one pound fish


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

You got the 600 then lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> You got the 600 then lol


The guy didn't offer me a very good deal.

I'd already spoken to another dealership and they offered me the deal for £6800 delivered to my house.

This guy wants £7300


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

for your first step up from a 125 IMO take the F, its more forgiving than the RR.

Yes the RR is a faster bike but the F is not slow and looks as good.

In truth you'd be hard pressed to find many people who can push it to its max.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> for your first step up from a 125 IMO take the F, its more forgiving than the RR.
> 
> Yes the RR is a faster bike but the F is not slow and looks as good.
> 
> In truth you'd be hard pressed to find many people who can push it to its max.


I am gonna go for the F.

It looks almost as beautiful as the RR, and, as yoy say, plenty quick enough.

Quite a bit more comfortable than the sports bikes as well.

Time to start playing the dealers off against each other and see if I can get an even better deal


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Do they not do a cb1000f or something? Bigger bikes are easier to ride, less peaky power delivery, more torque etc, obviously more £££'s though!

A decent rider on a CB500 with panniers would dust off most Fireblade riders! I used to annoy them on my 'old mans' Triumph, let alone in my chavved up Clio :devil2:

Slow and safe is the way though, in the end there are only two types of bikers, the slow and the dead. :death:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Helloooooooooooooooooo...noice bike Tassi.....

I have one....it's a mountain bike:blink:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> Do they not do a cb1000f or something? Bigger bikes are easier to ride, less peaky power delivery, more torque etc, obviously more £££'s though!
> 
> A decent rider on a CB500 with panniers would dust off most Fireblade riders! I used to annoy them on my 'old mans' Triumph, let alone in my chavved up Clio :devil2:
> 
> Slow and safe is the way though, in the end there are only two types of bikers, the slow and the dead. :death:


Yeah, the sensible option.

Bored of being sensible.

Want stylish.

I'm not gonna ride fast anyway.

I was gonna ride the Hornet as well, but, well, it's boring and ugly


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Sports bikes? Meh



Hmmm



Mmmmmm



:drool: Fap fap fap, I want a bike again.....

http://www.inmoto.com/aprilia-motoguzzi/aprilia/road/tuono-v4-r

That + anti social exhaust = Hero


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

They're all pretty cool bikes.

Always wanted a sports bike though, but they are awesome as well


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> They're all pretty cool bikes.
> 
> Always wanted a sports bike though, but they are awesome as well


If you 'have' to get a sports bike






A V4 is officially the best configuration for a road bike. And they sound fcuking badass :thumbup1:

You can even switch modes on these for gentler accerleration etc what could be more sensible? :whistling:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Awesome !!!!!

Growls !!!!!

Imagine if that fell off the stand.. Whoops


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Bored of being sensible.
> 
> I'm not gonna ride fast anyway.


Then buy the fastest bike you can afford, wont be boring and as your not going to ride fast; nor dangerous.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

No no wait...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice rear end


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

http://www.bikeexif.com/tron-motorcycle

Its not fast but is cool for sure :bounce:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

1 Month m8, patience and many changes of mind !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

switch said:


> 1 Month m8, patience and many changes of mind !


 :confused1:


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

BLADE !

- - - Updated - - -

NO R1

- - - Updated - - -

GSXR thats the one...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

This is the one i want


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> View attachment 94864
> 
> 
> This is the one i want


so does olivia newton john :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Replicator said:


> so does olivia newton john :lol:


What's better than Olivia newton John in Grease ?

Come on Eileen :lol:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> What's better than Olivia newton John in Grease
> 
> Come on Eileen :lol:



View attachment 94865


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Replicator said:


> View attachment 94865


didn't think it was that funny lol


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Rykard said:


> didn't think it was that funny lol


I'll decide !


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Tassi...have a great day mister....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

oh dear! here I am again, lol....have a lovely day Tassi...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Tass how's things mate are you on track? How's the shoulder have the lifts increased like you wanted what do you weigh these days?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Taylor25 said:


> Tass how's things mate are you on track? How's the shoulder have the lifts increased like you wanted what do you weigh these days?


Things are sh1t. Not on track

Shoulder's fooked

What lifts?

30 stone (well feels like it)

I'm hitting the DNP next week and gonna do a vlog


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Yea me2 tbh diet training has been **** for a good 10 weeks or so! Trying to change things round now and get stronger & leaner. I'm up near 17 stone ATM need to get to about 14 stone target set by Xmas!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm just over 20 stone again.

Diet hasn't been too bad really. Just cannot stop gaining.

Gonna burn it all off with DNP poison


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Things are sh1t. Not on track
> 
> Shoulder's fooked
> 
> ...


Vlog is video log mate? Would be interested to follow DNP log, the stuff sounds brutal. What you weighing in at atm? Rough BF%?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Vlog is video log mate? Would be interested to follow DNP log, the stuff sounds brutal. What you weighing in at atm? Rough BF%?


Yep, video log.

Just over 20 stone. Prob 40-50% bf !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It's mental. My gut is 50 inches !!!!!!!


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Good luck Tass mate. You can do it :thumb:


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Yep, video log.
> 
> Just over 20 stone. Prob 40-50% bf !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> It's mental. My gut is 50 inches !!!!!!!


The Vlog will be on this journal or a seperate thread? When you starting it? Running AAS alongside to keep muscle?


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Awaiting the vlog mate! Go team Tass!

Imagine your new slimline self pulling up on your new bike next summer at a pub garden, taking off your Alpinestars jacket to reveal a vest struggling to contain a truly manly, well muscled torso, *gangster voice* Bitches love that ****!


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

GreedyBen said:


> Awaiting the vlog mate! Go team Tass!
> 
> Imagine your new slimline self pulling up on your new bike next summer at a pub garden, taking off your Alpinestars jacket to reveal a vest struggling to contain a truly manly, well muscled torso, *gangster voice* Bitches love that ****!


for some reason I can only think of a scene from a carry on movie where Charles Hawtry? did something similar.. but it was **camp voice** oo hello!!!


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Looking forward to the video log mate, good luck with it.

- - - Updated - - -

Looking forward to the video log mate, good luck with it.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> I'm just over 20 stone again.
> 
> Diet hasn't been too bad really. Just cannot stop gaining.
> 
> Gonna burn it all off with DNP poison


Let's put it in perspective , in the last two years you've stopped drinking smoking and binge eating and completely change your life style .

Your doing well tass the Dnp will help take you to the next level .

#teamrass .


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

ewen said:


> Let's put it in perspective , in the last two years you've stopped drinking smoking and binge eating and completely change your life style .
> 
> Your doing well tass the Dnp will help take you to the next level .
> 
> #teamrass .


Dont forget he has some rather handsome new friends !!!!!!

go #teamtassels


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

switch said:


> Dont forget he has some new rather handsome northern friends !!!!!!
> 
> go #teamtassels


Agreed


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Sweat said:


> The Vlog will be on this journal or a seperate thread? When you starting it? Running AAS alongside to keep muscle?


Separate thread. It will take some time to film and edit it all, so may just put it up at the end of the two weeks. Or may do it daily. I'll see how it goes.

AAS!!! I'm natty scum forever !! Well, apart from my TRT dose, which is 600mg per week. Oh, and a couple of iu of growth to help my shoulder.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> Awaiting the vlog mate! Go team Tass!
> 
> Imagine your new slimline self pulling up on your new bike next summer at a pub garden, taking off your Alpinestars jacket to reveal a vest struggling to contain a truly manly, well muscled torso, *gangster voice* Bitches love that ****!


Not just bitches methinks :wink:



Rykard said:


> for some reason I can only think of a scene from a carry on movie where Charles Hawtry? did something similar.. but it was **camp voice** oo hello!!!


PMSL :lol:



Speedway said:


> Looking forward to the video log mate, good luck with it.


Cheers Bro


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> Let's put it in perspective , in the last two years you've stopped drinking smoking and binge eating and completely change your life style .
> 
> Your doing well tass the Dnp will help take you to the next level .
> 
> #teamrass .


Maybe. But I',m still a fat fcuk



switch said:


> Dont forget he has some rather handsome new friends !!!!!!
> 
> go #teamtassels


handsome and gay !


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Maybe. But I',m still a fat fcuk
> 
> handsome and gay !


Well I know I am handsome so I take it you are calling Ewen gay, thin line my friend he is a big lad !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Ewen's not gay, but his boyfriend is.


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

There was a rumour you might be coming down tomorrow Tass to watch some training ?


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

switch said:


> There was a rumour you might be coming down tomorrow Tass to watch some training ?


videoing it for his vlog?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello Tassi, happy friday dude...and I'm looking forward to seeing your video log too, but ...but...please don't forget that being the runt I SAID RUNT!!! :laugh: :blush: of the Team Tassel club, I'm a bit slow on...on..well, everything actually so please feel free to put big red arrows to where it actually is for me please? Thank you...

Have a lovely weekend Tassi...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Working this weekend, Boooooooooooooooooo

I will link the log in here when I get it up.....so to speak


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

:lol: got to pay for the fully comp on that 600F somehow mate


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

BestBefore1989 said:


> :lol: got to pay for the fully comp on that 600F somehow mate


and pay for the leathers...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Smells of feet in here!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

then there is all those after market parts...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> then there is all those after market parts...


Do they smell too:confused1:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

biglbs said:


> Do they smell too:confused1:


 :confused1:

running late, off to put my dinner on


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Oi oi Tassi...just passing thru...I've got stomach ache.:sad:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Click me For DNP Video Log


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

And all the Teamtass members are here again


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

New toy...ahem...I mean mode of transport for work


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> New toy...ahem...I mean mode of transport for work


Thats not a great video mate, I could only see the box on the back of your new bike, move the camera right a little bit.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Speedway said:


> Thats not a great video mate, I could only see the box on the back of your new bike, move the camera right a little bit.


PMSL


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Your DNP Video Log is a good thread Tass, but don't neglect your journals and let them die.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Your DNP Video Log is a good thread Tass, but don't neglect your journals and let them die.


That is now my journal. This one is dead !


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

:scared: :no: :nono:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> :scared: :no: :nono:


:double ****:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> :double ****:


If your gonna be like that Ill get @Replicator in here to sort you out, he's so hard he's been banned, proper hard

:lol:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

BestBefore1989 said:


> If your gonna be like that Ill get @Replicator in here to sort you out, he's so hard he's been banned, proper hard
> 
> :lol:


you better fvckin believe it and im not laughin :blink:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

New Journal Time - Here We Go !


----------

